# mamas of nov/dec 02 babes



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

hi and welcome to the new thread!

erin's baptism dress now has the front and back pleated, and the collar sewn on but it still needs sleeves and buttons. oh well. the family arrives tomorrow...the house is of course a mess and the dress isn't finished. but darn it that granddaughter is a cutie, if i do say so myself. she's no longer rolling over. we're working on sitting up and teething still.


----------



## crzymommy (Jun 13, 2002)

I haven't posted in a while, but I'm still here. ds will be 4 months officially on Saturday. Weighs 19 ponds 2 ounces. Yes, he's a huge chubster. I will have to drag out the bigger carseat.

He's a major laugher, giggle giggle giggle laugh. Then cry. Then grunt. he's very noisy. No rolling yet, but he want s to sit up in the worst way. He has just barely started to reach for things. Hates to be on his tummy, but is finally starting to like his bath. I'm glad, because he used to scream through the whole thing.

We don't family bed, and he is moving to his own room Saturday. I'll have a bed in there anyway.







At least he and dh won't egg each other on all night rolling this way and that and keeping me up.

I really enjoy reading all about your babes!!!

Amy
dd 5/11/99
ds 12/19/02


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Ava has been screaming all day. She has finally crashed on my lap. I should get up and clean like a mad woman while it lasts. I hope she isn't getting more teeth. It would be the top ones and I hate the top ones. Does any one know how tohandle the scraping when they nurse?

Well gotta go clean and crash. I am exhasted.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

my poor dad spilled my poor baby on her head today







we were sitting on his motorcycle for a picture (it wasn't on or anything - don't worry!) and my 2yo wanted to sit in front of him where Isa was, so I'm holding her and my 4yo is behind my dad and he picks Isa up and (total brain fart







) he sets her down like you would a toddler and (







) let's her go!

she totally flopped over onto her face (of course!) but luckily her belly hit the ground first and she only hit her head a little. it was the concrete driveway!

ugh. it was totally one of the those slow motion moments, ykwim? my sis was taking the picture and was waiting for him to hand her Isa and she was like okay, he's gonna pretend to walk her to me and then when he let her go, she was like "DAD! What are you doing?!??!" I practically dropped my 2yo to run around to the other side of the bike to get her. i thought my dad was gonna cry.







he just picked her up right away and took off w/her. i think he was afraid i'd get her and never give her back







:

like i said, turns out she was just fine. he's more traumatized than she is. she cried. she nursed. she's all better. but my dad just couldn't get over it. it told him i've *almost* done the same thing b4. you get so used to setting your kids down w/2 toddlers and sometimes you forget who you're holding. obviously he didn't do it on purpose! poor guy. he loves his harley and he's probably never going to look at it w/out thinking about this now.

poor baby. she has only one scraped knuckle. but what a rough start to the day!


----------



## grian (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi everyone, I just started posting on MDC recently. My daughter was born on Yule, 12/21/02. She is wonderful and her big brother loves her so much. It's been a real adjustment with two... tandem nursing, twice the diapers, less room in the bed, we're settling in though. DD is trying hard to roll over and loves to stand. She's a talker and a drooler too, unlike her big bro. Oh I love this age.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh Leighann - Poor Isa, poor you and for heavens sake your poor dad. I know if FIL did somehting like that he would go to his grave feeling guilty and sad. grampas are just like that. Oh, I hope everyone is feeling completely better inside and out. Give everyone involved a hug for me.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

welcome to our thread grian!
leighann glad to hear everyone is ok. so scary.

erin's baptism went well -- she didn't cry when the pastor poured water over her head or when he held her and carried her around the church and away from mom and dad. the dress was finished by great grandma yesterday and erin made it through the whole service in it without a problem.

we had 15 people over for lunchin our tiny house. there were tables in every room but the bed room and afterall the bedroom is fully occupied by the bed + crib.

We are all laying around in sort of a sleepy state. no major family fights, lots of family time too!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

glad the baptism went well. isa did good too and she was only 2 1/2 mos old







it seems so funny to dump water over a baby's head that small and not have them cry, doesn't it? she loved it. couldn't stop smiling at the priest









she's just fine. my sis came over today and said my dad had been traumatized all day yesterday from spilling her. he called this a.m. and is like, you didn't tell mike (my dh), did you? i didn't b/c dh is mr. poopy pants of the year this weekend, but so funny that my dad is worried. i feel so much worse for him. he is totally beside himself. dh would just be an ass about it, so if he doesn't ask, i don't tell. he never gets her when she cries or anything, but of course he'd be all over my dad for an honest mistake. he's a jerk, but i'll save that for the partners board. bleh.

anywho. isa just was amazed by the easter bunny today. all smiles. just a lady in a rabbit suit, but she just couldn't take her eyes off her. funny story too. the older girls were in the bathroom and the easter bunny came in to pee and my girls followed her to the stall and were peeking in b/t the cracks of the doors. i was like girls! you don't follow people in the bathroom, it's not polite. people need their privacy. maria was like 'mom, we're just peeking at the easter bunny' (oh this lady is loving life i'm sure! :LOL) so they keep looking and i say girls stop! leave the easter bunny alone and maria is like, 'come on carmen, we don't want to see the easter bunny's butt, right?' omg. poor lady in that suit, she was either laughing or pissed as hell i'm sure. so then the easter bunny comes out of her stall and we're STILL in there of course and maria points out 'mom! the easter bunny didn't wash her hands!' and i'm like great. how do i explain that it's okay for the easter bunny not to wash her hands (which of course it's not! gross. she's shaking hands w/little kids!) but she had gloves on so i'm like the easter bunny has germ-proof gloves that's all.







: what a day!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

about the easter bunnny story. that is kinda gross that she didn't wash her hands. Take those gloves off while you pee for crying out loud. That can't be easy.

Ahhh, everyone is asleep, the house is reasonable clean hahaHAHA. this is just too good.


----------



## PiesandAbrosmama (Jan 31, 2003)

I guess I too survived Easter Holiday!







I had 12 people over started cooking at 9am and finished at 3pm! DFamily is sick, again! What a year this has been. it has been every 5 weeks I am sure. With whooping cough this winter, then the flu, now a major sinus and croup cough(except for me thank the Lord!) My poor Abram







He has been so sick for his first year. DD never was sick until after her first year. Well what are you going to do? Well I guess that's about it. Have a great day you mama's!


----------



## Jillby (Mar 5, 2002)

I just found this thread!just wanted to say Hi! and hope everyone had a wonderful easter!
lilyka-did you write that Ava already has teeth?!! wow! Quinn is a really drooly little girl,but no teeth yet! she really wants to sit up though.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

She has two. and it looks like more are rapidly approaching. It is kinda annoying really./I really dig the toothless phase.

She is sick again. This is freaking never ending. It also means that we won't be able to tell if the allergy meds helpoed either so we will have to start over again.







:

So how is everyone else doing.?


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

lilyka -







that sucks. nothing worse than a sick babe.

we are fine. isabel is just so with it and really scoots herself around (i wouldn't call it crawling exactly). she is love w/french (ahem, i mean freedom - SERIOUSLY!) fries (oh how i have let it go w/#3) but she







s them. she cries for them when we are out and eating them. it is so sad.








gotta go!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

For shame!! :LOL Just kidding. At least you made it to $=#3 before you "really let it go"

one night I was on the phone with my friend and dd was about 18 months sitting beside me drinking my coke when my friend asked "Do you find yourself letting Lily do things you never let Madeline do?" if she only new how far I had fallen. I like to think of myself as balanced.







Ok that smiley has nothing to with it but I decided to use it because nothing else fit and I can't think of anywhere else to use it. :LOL


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

lilyka, is ava plump and happy?

baby ruby mei requires alot of my energy, more than i am accustomed to. when clay 2 was a baby he just sat in the sling with me for a year but of course he is more demanding than ever now. she is changing rapidly every week. she is feisty. she is not unlike my firstborn and of course i am totally in love so experience and infatuation make this easier. what a boogerhead! and yes, she is trying to get any food whatsoever which includes french fries. tho i am trying to keep the sugars away from her.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

i gave her a whole banana today to suck on/mush up. she was in heaven! then she'd drop it and







and then i'd pick it up and she wave her arms up and down and coo and gobble it up some more









she slept through the night 2 nights ago. 9pm-5am. i was in heaven. up at 3am again this morning though. i switched her into her own room (sleeping in dd1's twin bed (enclosed on 3 sides, don't worry!) and that seems to help. dd1 is my only co-sleeper now. seems like carmen and isa do better on their own. ah well, one's enough to cuddle anyhow
















for your babes from me (don't worry, no germs! it's a virtual kiss







)

edited to add dancing banana b/c it just fit so well!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Hi all

I've been away from the boards for awhile. We were travelling for 10 days--first time with ds who was a stellar traveller but since our return has been fussy fussy fussy and I can't figure out what's going on. He turned 4 months yesterday and rolled over for the first time. What a delight to see. He's been laughing up a storm, often times so much that he gives himself the hiccups







. But the past 2 weeks I've had to constantly entertain him. He had a good nursing this a.m. but at least twice a day for the past 2 weeks he has been on and off the breast and crying about it.

Plus he doesn't nap. Does anyone else have this problem? I should correct that and say he doesn't nap unless we go out where he's in the sling or the carseat. The other day I tried to put him down for a nap and decided I would let him fuss a bit which he did then it began to turn into whimpering then crying and then I couldn't take it and gathered him up with hugs and kisses and we bundled into the car. Within 5 minutes he was fast asleep. I didn't know whether to be irritated or thankful so since I decided on thankful while I drove up and down the freeway for an hour and a half as my beautiful boy slept so peacefully. Does this mean he'll never nap at home?

I've looked into his mouth to check for teeth and I think I can see 2 pale white squares beneath the bottom gums. Are these teeth? Also he's drooling constantly and putting his fists in his mouth all the time. Plus I've been reading that by now they're supposed to be sleeping through the night and my little guy is still nursing 2-3 times during the night. Should I be encouraging less nursing? Somehow I doubt it. I figure he knows what he needs and I'm happy to be able to provide it for him.

On another note my hair is still falling alot out 4 months post-partum. Any ideas about this? Dh is out for a walk with ds so I've had the opportunity to write this long post. They'll be back soon so I'll sign off and send all you mamas good mothering vibes.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Casina - yes very plump and seriously deleriously happpy. At least when I am making constant eye contact with her.

Macmom- thanks for adding







You totally made Lily's day


----------



## village idiot (Feb 19, 2003)

sky-dancer
sounds like your ds is teething. And I was going to post about my hair loss but never got around to it. I have lots of hair and find it everywhere. Yuck. dd is 5.5 months old.


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm new to MDC and just found this thread - Thought I'd introduce myself...

My daughter Ava (another one!) was born on November 29th - 9 1/2 pounds, 21" long. I love being her mama, and we're both very excited that Spring is finally coming to the northwest - It feels so good to walk outside without getting drenched!

She's been teething since she was 7 weeks old, but her teeth are still just below her gums - Today was a good day, though.
Not too much fussing, and only a few bites while nursing.

My hair is coming out like crazy, too. I spend a good bit of time each day unwinding strand from Ava's chubby fingers. I'm worse than our dogs when they shed.

I'm glad to have found this thread!

-Rebecca


----------



## D.W.'s Mom (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi, I am new to this site and this thread! I have a wonderful 19 week old, he was born on December 6, 2002. This seems like a very supportive community with philosophies similar to mine! Ever since the birth of my son, D.W., it seems the phrase "Man plans, God laughs" has been my motto! I was planning on breastfeeding exclusively for at least a year. I had/have overactive letdown (it's like making too much milk), and so after eight weeks, we had to let that go. I think it hurt me more than my son!! Then, I was going to be a SAHM, but that went out the window when my husband got injured on the job. Then he was going to stay at home, but now we both work full-time and D.W. is in daycare full-time. I am trying to make some changes in my life, so that I can stay at home, and that is working out, but not for a few months. Plus, I am going through sleep deprivation and the adjustment of being a Mom. You know, where you realize that your life is now at the mercy of the baby, and planning doesn't make a difference. My baby hasn't slept through the night yet! He also seems to be suffering from hay fever, or allergies. I am just hoping he's not allergic to the dog. I guess you could say that I am a little overwhelmed, and although I usually talk to my Mother, she never worked full-time when I was an infant, so she's not much help right now. I really came to a head the other night. First ear infection. He's on antibiotics, and I just feel that all of my ideals/ideas/principles are going out of the window!
I would really love to hear some encouragement from you other mothers out there. I am a social worker, so I am used to giving and not getting the advice/support. I know that things are going to work out, and I am happy that my baby is healthy and thriving, but I feel that things could be so much better if I could work from home NOW, and also I am trying to buy a house!


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

Hello after a long absence! Grace is watching a video and Lily is sleeping, so I can actually post rather than lurk! Ive GOT to work on this "going to bed at a decent hour" thing as far as the kids go. Never mind posting on mesage boards, it is really difficult to find the opportunity for a little lovin!

Grace is doing well. She and I have been battling for most of the past few months with her sassy 3 yr old attitude, but I think I am getting better at heading things off. I can change my tone when I speak to her even if her tone is terrible... sometimes her tone changes. We talk a lot about disrespectful tone of voice, and demanding and rudeness. On the flip side, she truly is crazy about Lily. Loves her so much, tells her so all the time. Just this morning "You are my best bug in the whole world!" (Grace is LittleBug and sometimes Lily is BabyBug).

Lily is starting to do the bulldozer crawl already, which is hilarious! She has grown out of many of her 3-6 month clothes already. She is laughing more, and in the squealy scream phase. enjoying the sound of her own voice!

I am doing okay. I am trying to find ways to improve my mood, as I seem to have some post partum depression going on. I don't want to be medicated, but am looking for some vitamins/herbs and some diet recommendations. I take a prenatal as well as calcium, and sometimes alfalfa.

We have new pictures up at our website: http://community.webshots.com/user/jenihuffs

edited to add: Your hair loss is likely normal. When we are pregnant, we dont lose any hair, or so I have been led to believe. When we give birth and our bodies are returning to a more normal chemical state, we start to shed, so to speak. So dont freak out, it is normal!

Hope to post more soon!


----------



## PiesandAbrosmama (Jan 31, 2003)

HI All!! Abram is really teething but no teeth yet, I looked up in Emma's book yesterday she got her first tooth at 6 months, so maybe soon? I know there all differest, but poor babe is in much pain. So Abram is also seriously in love with food. Kicking moving arms you all know the drill I'm sure, so I've given in to letting him eat rice cereal and he has tried a few veggies and a few fruits. So I guess he's now an eater(just the last few days) I had to give in because he would get so wound up while we were eating, o well what are you going to do. Had a bad week I'm watching my DIL dogs and one ran away. Looks like for good it's been a week now. So that really stinks because it was on my watch. Well mamas I hope you'll have a better week then I have had the last few days.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

I live in Duluth and have to go to chicago for a business/research trip. It will be a fly down wednesday, fly back thursday. Do I leave dd? my heart says no....it will be 174 bucks for dh to fly along and hang out...but a whole lot of stress for them. we would likely stay in a hotel (paid for) but they would have to check out well before we left town...but i've not been away for more than 4 hours before....

what do you think?


----------



## brandybehr (Jan 7, 2003)

Can I join you ladies?
My daughter, Kiera, was born (at home) Dec 10th.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

ging-ging - they are TOO cute!







that one of them







it just makes my heart melt. i often find myself sleeping b/t my 5mo and 4yo. so sweet.

kerc-will she take EBM? if so, i say leave her. it might be more stressful dragging them out and you'll only be gone what? 36 hours? it is hard, but that kind of travel is also hard on a little one.

DW's mom- take a breath







you're doing the best you can. life will be better when you're a SAHM again, but you're working toward that now. that's all that matters. just think of every day at work as one step closer to sahm/wahmhood. before you know it, the time will be here!

PiesandAbrosmama-i did the same thing w/isa. she is seriously nuts for food! she loves it so, how can i deny her?

skydancer-perfectly normal hair loss if i'm typical







i cut and keep my hair short b/c i hate pulling out those gobs in the shower and sticking them to the wall, gross.

welcome rebx!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

kerk - I say take them with you. try price line for a ticket. I flew from SD to TX for $125 (about $450 less than retail) on a 2 day notice. not to shabby. I say definitely take them with you. it sould like everyone will be misreable if you don't.

I gave Ava some applesauce today. Loved it







She didn't let a drop escape down her chin. I think I have created a monster already. We were desperate for a distraction today. She was up by 4 (I am a late sleeper - this was a cruel twist of fate) and she wanted to play and would except nothing less than attention. And then she hasn't slept more than 20 minutes at a time (and only 3 times at that) today and is still awake and cranky. I don't think I can hold out another minute. So we thought apple sauce might be a treat., And it was (Lily sure thought so. When I went to put the rest of the jar away it was scraped clean. Goofy kid)

Anyway, glad to see all the new moms. Welcome.


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

DD doesn't sleep. Without my nipple in her mouth. She's been awake for 12 hours now. She was up every hour last night. Yes, I can nurse lying down, but I'm small-breasted so I have to arch my back to keep her from popping off. I ache from my eyebrows to my toenails from holding that position all night.

Can you tell I'm going insane? I can't even muster a smilie icon.

DH says to let her CIO. Honestly, I'm at that point as well, except for one thing. I was an awful sleeper as a child. Insomnia, nightmares, you name it. And I vividly remember being locked in my room at 8 years old to CIO. I'm just beginning to forgive my mother for it.

So what can I do? She won't take a finger, she won't take a pacifier. She didn't used to be this bad. It's just gotten worse.

She's doesn't seem unhappy, but I'm miserable. She's like, "what, no nipple in my mouth? Must not be bedtime, must be playtime!" 12 hours!! And I didn't even get a 2 hour stretch of sleep last night!

Oh, this is so karma for the hell I put my mom through...

I'm sorry for my outburst. But I'm bursting.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

((greenfaeriedog))

my dd is a TERRIBLE sleeper (when she's not nursing). All my friends told me all about how much dissertation work i would get done while dd napped. HA! At least I didn't really believe them to begin with.

Things that helped:
*getting on a daily schedule (routine might be a better word)....NOT my style at all but it is working.

*going walking outside

*stroller time

*car time (with dh with bottle to get dd to sleep while I drive)

*bedtime routine REALLY helps us -- ours is:
4pm daddy time begins (I work out, work, whatever out of the house) they go for a run in the stroller or just play
6pm quiet time with dad. bottle for dd if she's hungry
630pm bath time with dad
645 mom comes home, helps get erin dressed
7pm dim lights in bedroom, one story then mom nurses to sleep

*and finally lots of help from others to keep mom entertained on the days nothing works except the boob in the mouth.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

kerc/kristin, having read that post, i strongly suggest you bring the baby. yes it will be difficult, but it will be easier than leaving and worrying and your body going haywire. of course what i mean is i would bring the baby if it were me.
i'm still regretting the two nights my boys spent at mil when new babe was born, ds2 still wakes up screaming for me all night and acts like i'm going to desert him, when he never did before. so maybe he would be doing that anyway but i feel regret at not following my instincts since it seemed inconvenient and i was unable to get others yo cooperate. of course i tend to be a hypersensitive individual.
if you do leave the baby bring a pump!

i have got to go get some teething tablets today.

greenfairiedog/meg, the breast is more than food for the babe. what you experiencing is common for natural nursing. you will have to weigh your options and find the balance, or go on what feels right for now knowing you can change it later. i can say, since i have been human pacifier for almost five years now, that it is hardest because i'm not familiar with the concept of the breast as a pacifier. and outside pressure is huge. i mean that if everyone did it then i would probably not find it a problem.

nursing is a surrendering of your body. the baby does not begin knowing the difference between sucking for food and sucking for comfort. i have observed many mothers doing both.

consider how much time you are with the baby and how long you might be doing that. basically you will be "training" the baby to be with you most the time or to be with others most the time and to cope successfully. the pros of using the boob is that when you plug it in they are quiet. this gets to be handy when they are one and are mad because a toy doesn't work the way they want it to or when you are at a wedding and things like that. otherwise you will have other ways to calm them down like going to a quiet place singing rocking distraction etc. nursing usually ends up being the most convenient though the public is a bit unfriendly and it is also the fastest. but they will need you more, all the time, than most people are comfortable with. this person may be you. the hardest part may be your partner. they will feel like you have special ammo they lack. many a time this becomes a big issue for marriages/partnerships. but in the end you have to live with yourself. they do not stay babies long though it may seem interminable. remember you can change your mind anytime for crying it out, and it will be easier if you are determined to accomplish it so the baby knows you are relaxed and happy about it. when you are gentle but firm and confident they can sense it and this will help miles in getting them to comply.

having said all that, i can tell you that my 2 does not rely on tv, but my husband insisted weaning my four to the tv at two and it was a big issue that i am finally getting over. you cope with what skills you have and learn to live gracefully with your choices.
i always end up doing things the "hard"way since it is emotionally and mentally better for me. but i do have to fight for alone time.

clay is whining so i have no idea if what i'm writing makes sense or is offensive, gotta go


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Okay, I'm better. After a half hour car ride, she zonked. And slept *pretty* well all night.

Your replies mean so much to me. Kerc, I am trying to "routine" (not "schedule") her. But only in the past few days. And I'm not a routine person, and DH is not a routine person, so we will have to learn to adjust to that before DD does. Our morning routine works so well, but it starts to crumble by afternoon and is in pieces by evening. Casina, you're right. I am honestly okay with being a human pacifier, if it's what DD needs. But DH has subtle problems with it. DH keeps talking in the sense that she's ALREADY 4 months old, I'm still thinking she's ONLY 4 months old. Anyone else KWIM?

And I just want to add, she does fall asleep in the car, but I can't rely on that. We are a one-car, one-licensed driver household. And it ain't me! I can drive, but badly. So I don't like taking our lives in my hands, as it were. If you see a woman in pajamas driving a red Toyota Echo, clear the road!!

Off to her 4-month check-up. Gonna find out how big she is, officially. Gonna see how the doctor reacts that I'm still not giving her shots...


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

here's a nursing joke:

A woman and a baby were in the doctor's examining room, waiting for the
doctor to come in. The doctor arrived, examined the baby, checked his
weight, found it somewhat below normal, and asked if the baby was
breast fed or bottle fed. "Breast fed," she replied.
"Well, strip down to your waist," the doctor ordered . He pressed,
kneaded, rolled, cupped, and pinched both breasts for a while in a
detailed, rigorously thorough examination.

Motioning to her to get dressed, he said, "No wonder this baby is
underweight. You don't have any milk."

"I know," she said, "I'm his Grandma, but I'm glad I came."


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

my breastpump and not my baby will accompany me to chicago. dh will spend two whole days with erin.....it breaks my heart to think of it! but it would have been four days of hell if we drove, two of which would have entailed dh and dd spending all day in a motel on the south side of chicago. urgh. my heart just breaks to know that i will have to be without erin for a night, please be gentle with me those mamas who suggested bringing her.

I have to go to be trained in a new lab technique. I am confident that learning this method now is the best thing for my family in the long run -- it will likely lead to my research being successful sooner rather than later and thus will lead to a job sooner rather than later. I think with the milk I have in the freezer and what extra i will be able to pump in the meantime that i will be able to leave just milk for dh to feed her. That makes me feel better.

glad to hear you got a better night last night greenfaeriedog.

casina --


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Greenfairie - Have you read "The No Cry Sleep Solution" By elizabeth Pantley? I highlyrecommend it. While it won't have her sleeping through the night in 3 easy days, it will give y ou iideas how to help her learn to fall asleep without the nipple in her mouth and stay asleep for longer stretches all with little to no frustration on her part









The first step is making a detailed log of your days and nights. Do you have any patterns? How much is she waking? sleeping? eating? What do you do before bed? when you wak up? what is her day like?

It does stronmgly encourage routiens. Not just bedtime but a general routien for the day. Nothing hyper structured but more like "get up, go for a walk in the morning, have quiet time in the late morning, nap, run errends, enjoy supper, start bnedtime routien, go to bed.

It is more a list of suggestions and how to make a plan rather than *a plan*. it is also not a quick fix. May take months but it is worth it.

I understand how you feel. My second dd was a sucky sleeper. We implemented a lot of things in the pantley bok and would you believ at 3 she is sleeping more than she was a 6 months. She had to be so tired (which would explain her cronic crankyness and general ability to wind down) in those first couple of years.

And finally, and this is way controversial but I think more people do it than will ever fess up, Ava sleeps on her tummy. I can't belive the difference it makes in her ability to sleep. After about a week right at the start where she never slept for more thatn 20 minutes (right aftre she outgrew swaddling) i put her on her tummy to see if that would help. She fell asleep that way and slept for hours. I timidly tried it a couple more time alternating and she never slept more than half an h our on her back but would sleep for a minimum pof 3-4 hours on her tummy and she was happier getting the rest she needed. I figured I would just risk it. She has absolutely no other risk factors for sids. if someone smoked in my house, if she had vaccines, if she slept in a crib down the hall I would be militant about her sleeping on her back and I wouldn't let anyone else put her to sleep on her tummy but in our home with me around I feel comfortable with it.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Casina your last post brought a







to my face--thanks.

I'm glad to hear that our lack of schedule is basically life expressing itself. The sleep thing is only hard if I have a preconceived idea of how it should go--i.e that ds should be asleep by a certain time or that his naps should take place at home and for a certain length of time. None of which ever usually happens. At this point his naps occur at their own time and in their place (usually on me) and bedtime is sometimes early and sometimes later. When I'm able to let go of how I want it to be it's easier but it's not always easy to surrender. It's a day by day concentration. I said to dh the other day, "I wish I could just surrender finally and ultimately," but I'm realizing that motherhood is a series of ongoing opportunities to surrender each day, each night.

Today I was listening to ds squeal in delight as he discovered the higher register of his voice and thought of all you mamas taking joy in your little ones as well. It was nice to feel the link of motherhood.

Kerc blessings on your travels.

Greenfaieriedog--glad to hear you got some time out...if the car counts which it does for me.

gotta go I hear ds.


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Ah, it will get better. Thank you to everyone for sleeping ideas. I will read up on the Pantley book. She just prefers to be awake. And after awhile, I need my sleep. But I don't want to leave her with DH while I sleep because inevitably it will become CIO.

At exactly 4 months, she is 12 pounds 15 ounces. And they measured her at 24 and 3/4 inches, but she's longer than that. This morning I measured her at 26 inches. Yesterday she didn't want to stretch out, so with the nurse tugging on her legs and DH pulling on her head, is it any wonder she started to scream and I picked her up? So I measured her during her "good morning" stretch today. She's somewhere between the 2 measurements. How big are the other babies here?


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

2 weeks ago Ava was 15# and 24" but i don't think that length is right. I charted it and she dropped from the 80% to the 25% and she is still longer than any baby her age I iknow. The nurse at our peds office sucks.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

okay, i have beautiful babe pix up in my sig now so check out my cutie patooties - will ya? and i set up my website all by myself so i'm very proud







:









i have to say, carmen dd2 was a hard sleeper as an infant, had to cry. she just needed the release i guess. she is the only one i CIOd with but that was not until later (around 8 mos i think?) and after one sad frustrating night of on and off crying/comfort, she would cry for less than 60 seconds b4 going to bed but would always cry. and she slept much better w/out me. isa seems to prefer sleeping on her own as well. but at least maria still sleeps w/me!







so i'm not alone!

do what feels right for you and your little one. advice is good, but kids are so different, sometimes you gotta follow those instincts.

lilyka-all 3 of my girls slept the way they were comfortable. honestly, i don't believe in sids myself. i think there is definitely a vaccine connection. don't tell me not to put my baby down w/lots of blankets or not to smoke or she'll get sids - that's no mystery illness that can't be explained. that's called suffocation. or exposure to smoke. i thinks sids is a vaccine reaction in probably 50%+ of cases. there's been studies done. so sad.

i'm a tummy sleeper myself. and as soon as my girls could roll, no matter which way i turned 'em they always rolled to their tummys for comfort.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

leighanne, what a beautiful family! and one of the cutest babies i have ever seen. thank you for sharing.

my brain is fried, i was confused about maria being four and born in 1999 and i had to tell myself what year this is.

my kids sleep hardly, when i brag about their precociousness really it's just that they are too busy to sleep. i was over at my sil, her babe is three weeks younger than mine and she took five naps while ruby took one twenty minute one.
i guess i'll go measure her......
okay, ruby mei is 28 inches and has been hovering around eighteen pounds for awhile. good thing my children try to be giant when i'm determined to carry them.


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Wow, big babies! But I have to remember that my dd is one of the youngest here.

Wonderful website! Three beauties! Very impressive.

DD was awake from 8 am to 8 pm today. She dozed twice, each time for about a half-hour during a feeding. I've been keeping a journal, and that's about the norm for her. Well, I gave up naps at 3 years old, why shouldn't my dd at 4 months? All three of yours are like this Casina? I don't know how you do it.

Kerc, sounds like you're making the right decision. Your dd would be proud of you. It sounds like interesting work.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

wow ya'll have big, beautiful babies. Erin is probably about 12.5 lbs...she's a skinny little one. And she is one of the oldest babies on the thread. We had a milk supply issue for about 1.5 months and she's still catching up. But she finally has a little chub to her little arms and legs. I don't know how long she is because i can't find a yardstick or measuring tape.

edited because i forgot i had more to say!
....dd is just NOT a napper, but I have to say she has gotten better in the last month that we've really been trying a routine. yesterday for instance, she took a 2 hr nap in the afternoon and about a 30 min nap in the am at daycare. I think now that she's more active she wears herself out more. I also find that it takes her WAY less time to get to sleep at night when we try to put her down at 7 than at 830 (last night was an 830 night due to a party we went to. urgh).

I'm :roflmao because dd and dh are still in bed - he's playing with her and it is just one of those moments you don't want to interupt. I think he is using a sock as a toy to try to keep her occupied so he can lay down a bit longer.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

At 4 months ds weighs 20 pounds and is 28 inches long.

Does anyone else have issues with strangers touching their baby? The other day I was in the health food store and some woman poked ds in the belly like he was the Pillsbury dough boy. It was one of the rare times when I had him in the stroller. When I have him in the sling it discourages this but there's still the occasional person who can't help but reach out to stroke his beautiful round cheeks. I never know quite how to handle it because basically they all mean well but at the same time I don't really like it. It feels rude to say, 'don't touch my baby" but it is how I feel at this point.

He's napping right now







hence the bit of time to write this post. Be well everyone.


----------



## PiesandAbrosmama (Jan 31, 2003)

Hi everyone New!!!







Hope you are all well. I am also a mommy that gives birth at home








All these issues with sleep and bf. I guess I'm kinda lucky in that both my kiddos go down in there nursery at 8pm every night. Now that being said we are a cosleeping fam just not for the first have of the night. I'm not sure when that happend or how ds came to fit right into the routine but it's such a gift! We never had to cio, but my dd and ds are ussually all in my bed by 2am. DH and I really need that time early night for ourselves and each other. I hope you all can find balance between doing whats best for babe and doing whats best for YOU!!! We all want to be there for are kiddos and shower them with support and love and security, but how can we constantly be giving if we are never able to fill back up are selves? We must remember that being good mamas means being good to our selves and realizing we only have so much to give before needing a break so we can be refreshed and helpful. Sorry if this seems to be going on but truely I say you can't be much love and support if your not feeling love and support from yourself.
Ok so family is all sick, again. DD had the flu again(had it begin of March) Will this sickness ever end? Thank the Lord I'm still healthy,but I'm so tired of my poor babes being so sick and in pain







!I really hope that we can get back on track. I stopped by health food store dd is taking ech, vitamin C, a special kid zinc formula. WE have special stuff for the ear inf that happend this week the list goes on. Well I'll be praying for those little one's to perk up and hope all you mama's can find some much needed rest


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh my goodness the measurment was right. I have the shortest fattest baby on the planet. If I really stretched her she owuld get all the way up to 25" but really it was closer to 24 1/2" . Well she has been concentrating on fattening up so maybe she will hold her weight steady and she will grow u p. That is how my oldest dd grows and they have beenso similar in every other way. maybe that is why she is delayed in her motor skills. Too much chub to move. Anymore and she won't ever be able to crawl. Her little short arms and legs just won'e be able to reach the floor when she lays on her chubber tummy.

woo, she played with toys a little today. She still won't grab thingsbut she does try. It is like she just can't mover her fingers. wierd.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

sarah i second your post, you said it so well!

my kids are all oversized means they are heavy and people expect more from them since they look older. there are definitely cons, i truly wish they were smaller though i know i am glad they are healthy and obviously growing. remember, ruby started at 9 lb 4.

ruby mei has had a few days of no naps and it is hard. generally she rests in the morning and in the afternoon. she is always the first one awake. reed never napped after age 2, he will fall asleep in the car on occasion. he wakes up no matter what in the morning so i really look for that window before he's cranky and revs back up to overtired to get him down. clay now at 2 might take a nap in the afternoon but then he's up til midnight. they are all getting up around 7-8. after three kids i can really see that they are tired after about 4-5 hours awake and get them to chill out. and they don't play alone happily. so they are in my brain constantly.

so two are morning people and one is a night person. both me and dh are night people. it's just what kind of people we happen to be.

as for the strangers, you could at least get a warning. everyone is different about touching though. you could say, "oh, he is sick, i wouldn't want you to get sick" and that might teach them a lesson for next time.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by PiesandAbrosmama_
*We must remember that being good mamas means being good to our selves and realizing we only have so much to give before needing a break so we can be refreshed and helpful.*
can you move to duluth so that i can see you on a regular basis? I need to be reminded of this idea often.

We are thinking we should bag the weekends and just make every day a weekday. Erin is SOOOO much happier on the weekdays. i think the schedule (have to be at daycare at 8 for instance) helps.

But given that she is now finally napping, we did get in a little







time.


----------



## mamameow (Apr 27, 2003)

I just found this forum and wanted to jump in and say "hi!"
My dd was born Nov 19 02.
I am happy to have found some babies around my dd age.
I've have to run now but i''l be back!

ap mama


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

ruby mei was born nov 19 2002 too!


----------



## D.W.'s Mom (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks Kristin for the kind words. Things have kind of calmed down. My poor baby had an ear infection that the garlic mullein drops wouldn't help. We are now on our second antibiotic. It was a rough week.

MacMOm, I looked at your website, what beautiful girls! I really hope that if I have another child I have a girl! Yours are an inspration.

It's nice to read and see that other moms have problems with the sleeping thing! Don't you sometimes feel like an addict in need of a fix? I fantasize about renting a motel room, just so I could go and sleep a full 8 hours! My husband is a wonderful father and takes lots of night shifts, but I can't sleep through the baby's cries or coughs. So I am awake anyway.

Does it get easier as they get older?
D.W.'s Mom, 12/06/02


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Ava had her first wagon ride today. She really had fun and her sister loved "helping her" It is so nice out. It is hard to settle down and do anything.


----------



## PiesandAbrosmama (Jan 31, 2003)

Ok so last Post family had sinus thing but I was fine. . .this weekend we all got the flu!! Can this be anymore exhausting? My family is never sick. . .then this year happens! I was just wondering if any one has very sencitve toddlers? It that I mean my DD is so allergic like to almost any foods in a reaction to her face and her behavior. We are now on an alert as to what is going in and out of her body. Seems like to me that she is not able to handle anything not completely in it's natural state like mac and cheese that kind of thing even though I use Anne's natural mac and cheese. So anything processed. Any ideas? She breaks out into this severe rash on her face and she just flys through the roof almost like people would say she has add(I know she does not).
Let's see Abram has been so talkative!! Dada, Gaga that type of thing. So cute and all the time. I just knew he has going to be my little communicator. So into faces and voices. He also is crazed about food!! I was thinking that if Abram was Emma right now at this point I would be getting preg with him in eight months! That really made me realize just how close in age they are. I can't believe were vastly coming 6 months!! My baby is so big. I'm around all these newbies and I'm thinking this just can't be Abram is a Tank! Well Mama's you all take care


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

wheat and dairy are usually te first thing to check.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Yesterday I woke up exhausted. Ds nursed 5 times that night but it wasn't so much that as an inability to sleep on my part. I dragged myself through the day and in order to get him to sleep in the afternoon took to the freeway for an hour and a half since I wasn't up to slinging him and just hanging out or walking. Today i feel better despite that last night he nursed 8 times. I need advice. Is this a phase? Is he getting enough milk from me? He's a big boy--20 pounds at 4 months. Is he nursing so much because he's right next to me? Growth spurt? Anyway I'm totally grateful to be able to nurse him but I'm starting to wonder if he needs more milk than I can give. Somehow I think not, I think my body is probably built to meet his needs. Casina I know you said your guys were big do you have any experience with this? And any other moms who've been there.


----------



## mamameow (Apr 27, 2003)

skydancer - perhaps your ds is nursing for comfort rather than nourishment
dd often nurses more at night than during the day (every 3 hours during the day and every 2 hours at night usually)
its like she just needs reassurance that i am right next to her - i've tried a couple times to get her thumb into her mouth instead of my breast but she won't go for it - so it remains that she gets booby as often as she wants at night
on a semi-related note
during the day she rarely naps more than 1/2 hour at a time unless i am beside her - then she'll go for about an hour and then want to nurse to stay asleep
3 - 1/2 hour naps in a 12 - 14 hour day

meow


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

yes, my kidlets nurse much and at night, they nurse better at night cos they are feisty during the day. especially if they are busy learning a new physical skill. even 5 mth ruby crashes out with minimum breastage and half wakes during sleep to seriously nurse. the boys almost exclusively nursed at night after one. when it gets where i can't handle i can put some space like putting someone between me and nurser at night.

remember it may just be a growth spurt which is to increase your supply. plus learning spurts make them more needy. i'm sure your babes are healthy chunky so please don't sweat about you having enough. somehow i have enough for the 18lb baby and the almost 30lb two.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

meg, i was thinking about the sleeping.....and there are some things i wish i had known before kids. first, know the difference between rem and deep sleep. i think dr sears' nighttime parenting goes into detail. deep sleep has a regular deep breathing.
when the babies are in deep sleep then you may lay them down or sneak away, which is something i also had to learn, which is as calmly as possible, lay them with your body on top of them, count to ten, slowly get up and put your hands on belly and count to ten, lift them and hover over and count. or some kind of variation.

tonight i did something i have been doing that i never figured to do with previous two, which is holding her still. she was down for bed (usually set her down asleep from sling) but awoke crying for a burp since i had nursed her on her belly since i was nursing ds2. after she felt better i layed her down and she kept nursing and unlatching over and over so i put face away from me, her back curled against my belly and gently held down her leg, holding the thigh and pressing on her elbow. she twitched for awhile but doesn't cry but does try to nurse again. which sometimes i give her another shot to see what's up. and went to sleep after about five minutes. and of course i have to will my body to feign sleep.
their will to move and situp and grow up is so strong i think their bodies stay active and twitchy and are tired also from all the new exercise. and the repeated nursing actually keeps her awake. of course i have no idea if this can apply to any babies besides mine but i do wish i had known this for the first two!

and you might want to try getting baby to bed earlier. i finally know that morning kids get up no matter what time you get them to bed. and that at night there is a window for sleep when they are all sweet and cuddly, and if you miss it they get revved up again and then fight hard to sleep. it's taken me almost five years to learn that, i'm a bit embarrassed to say.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

isabel is up on hands and knees and scooting. she will eat anything i offer her and cries for whatever i'm eating.

can we say growing up too fast?


----------



## jmjello (Apr 18, 2003)

Hi! My DS, Byron, was born 12.26.02 (weighed in today at 16# 12oz.) How fun it was for me to read these posts and see that there are others out there *loving*!(at times)/living through (at times) the same things we are! Today I came in to see my DH with tears in his eyes because out baby was growing up sooo fast! It's fun to see them start to discover themselves and all they are capable of, but man, it's hard to pack away those tiny little clothes that he's outgrown!

so .. I have two questions..

1) the hair thing .. I will eventually stop shedding, right?

2) the allergy thing .. will a food allergy make a child seem a little .. umm.. active? DS doesn't have a rash or anything, but I am really wondering if dairy isn't causing him to spaz out at times. an earlier post made me think about this..

Looking forward to hearing more about you and your babies!

Jenni


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

i just don't get the whole too tired to fall asleep. DD just WILL NOT nap today. URGH. very frustrating because we did the same thing yesterday. Luckily dh is home to make me feel a little better. We are going to take her on a little run later today and hopefully she will zonk then. Leave it to me to have the baby who won't sleep.

dd went to the doc on wednesday -- she's a whole 12 lbs 3 ounces. She's a skinny little baby. The nurse said she was something like 23 inches long, but I measured her and she was 25 inches. I'm going to try measuring again today and see....the doctor is no longer worried so much about her weight although he did suggest adding a second solid food "meal" each day to assist.

I'm getting nervous about leaving Erin on Wednesday. I know we will both be ok, but darn it is hard to leave her.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

He's sleeping right now and has been for about an hour and a half! He fell asleep in the sling while we were out and woke briefly a few times particularly when I put him the carseat to come home. I thought he'd be up till bedtime but nope he went back to sleep and is dozing as I write.

I've been nursing him more frequently during the day and he's always up for it so I'm going with his need and even trying to anticipate it. He's back to his regular 4-5 night nursings.

Jmjello--the hair thing is really out of control chez nous. It's everywhere and I'm grossed out. I get at least one good brushful whenever I brush, and sometimes two







. I don't know when it will stop, it's going on five months now. But when it does (hopefully) grow back I'll probably have a little mohawk for awhile as the hair grows in







.

We're getting a new carseat today as ds has outgrown his infant one already. Gee it goes by so fast. I was thinking back to those first days and how overwhelming and miraculous it all was. When I look at those early pictures of my little one and see his tiny hands and the vast spaciousness in his newborn eyes I feel I missed out on being totally present to the miracle because I was so busy learning the new rhythms.

Motherhood is pretty miraculous isn't it?


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks Casina, those are great suggestions. One thing I love about this thread is that there are some experienced moms too. The sleeping is getting better. I think the bad experiences are my fault. I do need to put her down for bed early in the evening, but that's hard because I'm still revved up and she reads that from me. And sometimes I get so excited to see any sleep that I try to put her down even though it's obviously REM. So I need to work on being calmer. I love the ideas you've given me.

I have had nightmares where I wake up with less hair than dd has. I know postpartum hair loss is normal, but does anyone know of a tea I could drink or anything? I had thin hair to begin with...

I, too, think they're growing up too fast, and that I missed out a lot on her "newborness."

So... I'm embarassed to ask this... have any of the other babies developed that bald spot on the back of their heads?

edited to add: Why does it seem like my posts always end up at the top of the page? I'm a naturally shy person, so it makes me feel so conspicuous.


----------



## village idiot (Feb 19, 2003)

My 6 month old dd has a nice bald line on the back of her head where she lays down on her back and turns her head side to side. She is getting more hair on the front of her head but the rest is still mostly fuzzy.
My hair is coming out by the literally. I have dark, thick hair and I am so tired of finding it everywhere


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

i have short hair for just such a reason. i highly recommend it. the pixie thing is still in







and babies love you no matter what so who cares what anyone else thinks?

bald spot :LOL when my dd1 was little, i asked my dh if he thought it would stay that way? he was like - what? are you crazy? well, his hair is all rubbed off on his ankles from wearing socks and that hasn't grown back - why would i assume differently about my babes?

yeah, 4 years later, her hair is down past her butt. i'm not kidding. she just turned 4 on thursday and her hair has to be picked up when...um...wiping...iykwim?









so...for laying down, i've done the same thing w/all my girls that casina outlined. nursed to sleep. stop sucking. remove nipple. if necessary, reinsert. keep breast exposed for one "hail mary" (this is how i count instead of seconds). snap bra. pray that snapping sound is not so loud that it wakes babe up. another hail mary or our father if necessary. pull shirt down. hail mary. get up, carrying babe to bed. another hail mary. lay babe down and remove at least one arm from her person. our father. deep breath, carefully remove other arm from under babe. if necessary lean over babe and re-insert nipple. go through previous steps again. our father as i hover touching baby w/my chest (or exposed breast :LOL) hail mary. pull away, but hold hand on babe's chest. hail mary. remove hand. our father. step away and hope old creaky wood floors do not wake up babe. sigh w/relief as i close door being careful not to make any noise while doing so.

hey, look on the brightside, greenfaeriedog, at least you don't have 1 or 2 toddlers ready to scream at just the right moment in this process causing you to start all over from the beginning!

i have repeated this scenario more times than i care to think about, but i will say that for the most part, my girls are all good sleepers. yes, this is in part due to their nature which i can't take complete concious credit for. but, i also think that carefully helping them to get to sleep as needed in the aforementioned process as opposed to using the car/sling/etc is part of what makes me able to simply say "goodnight" to my older 2 girls and have them sleep through the night for the most part. (we have a routine prior to this "goodnight" w/bath and brush teeth and pjs and stories and prayers and water and sometimes singing) and now, with isabel. i can just lay down w/her nursing and get her to sleep in about 10 minutes - and stay asleep for a good 1 1/2 hrs 2x a day and 6 hrs at night (that is before i come in to cosleep w/her).

edited to say, not that i never let my kids sleep in my arms or in a sling - often do/did for naps and while pg almost always laid down w/them for both naps and at night. i have also resorted to the car method for periods of time. i guess i just wanted to stress that using this "hail mary" extended touching method won't last forever. as kids become confident and used to a sleep routine, it seems to make it easier for them and gradually you learn their cues and the process becomes less stressful and time consuming.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

leighanne i loved your detailed explanation. i so very much wish i had that kind of specific advice four and a half years ago!
do you find that with the third it is easier because you don't have to evaluate all your decisions as a mamma?

i find this will be an interesting experiment since ruby is so much like my firstborn in temperment but i'm not nervous. and it will be interesting how she turns out since she will be a mini me but with a loving parenting style. now i feel like more kids would be no harder on my psyche, hey i'm just starting to be the mamma i want to be. just a bigger spacing please....though dh says this is probably enough.

so ruby mei's going to be rolling across the room by next week. i've never had a roller before. and she now can find the breast without my help in the sling! so i have two hands more often now. right now i will do my darnedest to enjoy the time before they start walking and trying to walk which i find a difficult time to get out of the house.

meg, i feel firstborns are the teachers. they teach you everything about you. and they set the style of parent you are.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Leighanne, I second Casina's feeling about your detailed description of 'sleep making'. It's great to have you experienced moms to turn to for advice. Right now everyone's asleep in our household except me and I really should be but just wanted to check in on y'all. Sweet dreams.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

casina i so agree. isabel is rolling across the floor and starting to get up on hands and knees to scoot. i was so ready for maria to do this RIGHT AWAY! and now i know what it means. more work for momma. i'd be happy w/one of those "lumpier" kids right now, yk? and i totally feel it is easier w/#3. i am so much more laid back. i know which battles are worth fighting, what things are worth worrying about and am enjoying her being a baby rather than constantly looking forward to the next milestone. (not that i don't enjoy her milestones and feel pride when she reaches them - especially so early on!) but that's not my focal point now.

and it is so enjoyable to see the interaction b/t siblings of course.

i'm also more able to let others enjoy her. with dd1, i was so possesive. i wasn't generous in letting others hold her. i was protective of her in a bad way often. i was stingy w/her which breaks my heart b/c now i find i want others to enjoy my girls as much as i do. i understand the value of letting someone else soothe a baby or feed her (dd1 was formula and breast fed, but i rarely let anyone else feed her bottles - dd2 was exclusively breastfed and never took a bottle in her life and i could have really used that break as she was a pretty high maintenance babe). i see how special their grandparents and aunts are to them and how it makes those adults feel special to have a relationship on their own terms w/my kids.

in some ways i was a better mother to maria (dd1) b/c i wasn't so lax - she did not get refined sugar or watch tv in any way until dd2 came along. then i let my standards slip and cripe! mil is feeding isabel blue moon ice cream at 4mos and sometimes i catch her staring at the tv while the girls are watching. but in most ways, you're right casina, i'm slowly getting to be a better, more perfect mother or at least i'm getting the hang of it! i read isabel's cues so much better than maria's or carmen's when they were infants. i will be awesome by the time i get grandchildren














:

edited to say and then i can annoy my daughters and possibly DILs with my high and mighty i-know-it-all attitude


----------



## mamameow (Apr 27, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by casina_
meg, i feel firstborns are the teachers. they teach you everything about you. and they set the style of parent you are. [/B]
casina - i agree with your comment about the 1st born being teachers
I have learnt so much about myself and come to realizations about things I want/need to change about myself from Raven - and it has only been 5 1/2 mo!

I have found that I end up holding her a lot even when others are around - I try to hand her off but then she'll start whimpering and look at me and I'll take her right back - and she stops immediately. I do want her to start trusting other people but I can't stand hearing her cry when I know that by holding her myself she'll stop, ykwim?

The past few nights I have been waking up every hour! I am feeling so drained! I wake because Raven is wiggling and kicking and turning over on one side of me and dh is tossing and turning on the other. I try putting my breast in dd mouth so she'll settle down and go back to sleep but it doesn't always work. Sometimes she'll suck and other tomes she'll pull away and keep wiggling - teeth maybe? growing almost definately... practicing rolling over? sitting up?







: (her new skill! sitting on her own!)
sometimes i put my head down at the foot of the bed and curl up and sleep down there just so i am not bothered!








i love cosleeping but the past few days i have been questioning whether it is worth not sleeping... then the morning comes and i see her smiling face and I can't imagine it any other way...

Anyhow - this is getting long and the sleeping babe in my arms is now stirring -
thanks for listening - i just needed to rant
cheers
meow


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Mamameow, welcome, and I know exactly what you mean about co-sleeping! That's about where I am right now.

Leighanne, from your website, I have always thought your dd has the most beautiful hair!

So here's my daily routine:
Wake up between 6 and 8 am.
Baby is happy, we get ready for the day and I eat breakfast (or try to, while she reaches out, grabs my bowl of oatmeal and pulls it off the table...)
Within 2 hours after waking she's ready for a feeding and a nap, so I nurse her and quickly bundle us off on a walk. She sleeps while we (dog and I) walk. That's about 2 hours.
We get home and it's a free for all. She eats when she's hungry, sleeps if she feels like it (but rarely does she feel like it) is happy, cranky, moody. I deal with her and try to get my chores (laundry, dishes, vaccuuming, paying bills, etc.) done.
Between 4 and 5 pm I try to settle her in for a nurse 'n nap so she'll be content by the time I start making dinner at 6 pm.
I start making dinner by 6pm, we eat, I massage and bathe dd, then I nurse her to sleep in the bed. Sometimes it takes 20 minutes for her to fall asleep, tonight it took a record 80 minutes.
Then I get "me" time. I wash the spit-up off of myself. I hit MDC. (Often I spend too much time on MDC, and don't get enough sleep.)
DD wakes every 2-5 hours to eat during the night, but by now we don't even wake up for feedings. Which is a bad thing. It means DD spends almost all night in a wet diaper, which she's fine with but I'm not. I'm trying to break that habit.

So that's my life. Oh, and DH factors in somewhere.

Oops, staying up too late again, I must get to bed.


----------



## jmjello (Apr 18, 2003)

My DS totally has that bald spot. It's sad because he has such little hair to begin with!!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

okay meg. sounds like you're getting into a routine that revolves around her. that's great! i did the same w/all 3 of my girls. not a schedule, but a routine based on their needs. and her needs/moods sound exactly like all 3 of my girls.

wake up happy at same time - chilling out while i do chores in the a.m. while they are in good moods.

2 hours later - ready to nap. that is so awesome that you can walk for 2 hours! fresh air. exercise. she gets a nap. the dog gets walked. if nothing else, you should feel like you are doing a great job just from that 2 hours!!!!!

as for the free-for-all, that's pretty much us too. i feed on demand and she can sleep on demand, but rarely does. i found this was the best time to schedule playdates and other activities w/my infants. i did my chores in that a.m. time while they were in a good mood. i let them have their nap (and often napped when i could too - or used this as time to have 'me' time or get chores done if it didn't work in the a.m.).

you might want to do the nap thing at home if you can swing it. she can nap at home from let's say 10-noon. you can do your chores while she's napping. then when she wakes up, have some lunch together - if she's grabbing at your oatmeal, she might like to try a little food. nothing big, but ya might think about it if she seems interested. my kids always seemed to start around 4mo.

anywho, after lunch, then take your walk. she's more aware now and would probably get a lot out of the fresh air and different things to see and that stimulation might keep her from being moody, kwim? so if you're still doing 2 hours, that takes you to 2pm.

maybe chill out at home as she'll probably be worn out from walking (as would you i'd imagine







) nurse her while you read a book or watch TV or log onto MDC. have some down time but together at home time for a few hours.

so that takes us to 4pm - hmmm... what to do? this is usually revving up for the "witching hour" as they call it, but my kids have usually been ready for a nap around now. so if that's so, put her down and if it takes some time, so be it, snooze w/her a little and then get up to make dinner a bit earlier if you can?

5-6ish have dinner. and here's where i suggest a change (though it never happened at my house until my girls were older, so take it FWIW) - have DH give her the bath! you can still do the massage, but give him some 1-on-1 time w/her. my dh likes to get right in the bath or shower w/my girls. that way you can have the 10-15 minutes of bath time to yourself to um...breathe or something novel like that. :LOL

then maybe you'll be up for the 20-60 minutes it might take to get her down for the night b/c you'll at least have had a few moments to yourself just prior.

and for night feedings and diaper changes - PLEASE! do not fret. all 3 of my girls have spent all night in the same diaper since they started "sleeping through" as long as she's not getting rashy, do NOT feel guilty about this. sleep is of much more importance IMO.

i'd involve dh a little more there if you can swing it. not like handing him the baby when he walks in the door, but a few hours later for bathtime would be good for HIM, good for HER, good for YOU!

hth - not that you even asked for advice!







: - and it's 1am here so i'm up too late too!


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

Well, I found that run-down of schedules very helpful!

I've developed a routine without trying to, just following dd's lead, and I'd been wondering how it compared to other babies' days. I'm at home full-time with dd, but dh works in Seattle, and is really wanting more time each day with dd. I'm just not sure how, or whether, to work that out!

Dh leaves at 6:30 every morning, and gets home between 6:30 & 7:00 each evening. For a while, this wasn't a problem, as dd didn't want to turn in for the night until around 10:30, but recently dd has been ready for bed around 8 pm. Dh bathes dd when he gets home, then I nurse her, and dh cuddles her to sleep - And then dh & I eat dinner around 9 pm, or later.

I know that dd would love more time with her daddy, but not at the expense of being kept up past that first happy-drowsy stage after her bath. If we delay the bath & bed routine, she gets frustrated and tells us about it! We do all spend the night together in our family bed, and dd is starting to scoot over towards dh in her sleep - So sweet.

I guess this has been a rambling way to ask - If you're a full-time at-home parent, and your partner works outside the home, how much time does your babe get with their other parent?


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Leighanne, I really, REALLY appreciate your insights. They were exactly what I was looking for. (Just didn't know how to ask







) I'm getting less antsy about her sleeping habits. Honestly, I finally stopped to look at it and she's getting 12-14 hours a day total, so I know she's well rested. She just needs quiet "recharge" periods where there is no distracting stimulus. I would LOVE for dd to sleep at home and enjoy our walks awake, but she hates walks if she's awake. Don't know why, but I've made that mistake before and suffered through 1+ miles with a screaming baby. I hope that changes as she gets older. The other things I will try to implement, they sound like needed change.

I do have trouble with DD and DH not spending enough time together. DH works 40 hours a week, oftentimes from 3pm to 11pm, so I get no help during that cranky evening period. He also does a lot of volunteer work, as a firefighter, so that's even more time, and even less predictable hours! It's a shame, because he and DD adore each other. I'd say they get to enjoy each other for 1-2 hours a day-- I wish it were more.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

darn meg! i have also walked w/screaming babe. not fun. have you tried slinging her? or is that too hard w/a dog? how 'bout a backpack in a few months? all 3 of my girls LOVED that! looking around from way up high - what could be better? it just seems as they get more "aware" and thus curious, they seem to enjoy the walking more, but maybe not. another girlfriend's ds is better in the stroller b/c he doesn't seem to like the touching as much...they sure are all different.

as for the dh thing. i say baby comes first. and if dh is working 'til past bedtime, that sucks, but i would not keep baby up for his benefit. if all he gets is 1/2 hour a day, well, that's better than nothing. my dh gets home around 4-5pm so he has lots of potential time w/the girls and still only ends up spending about 1/2 hour 1-on-1 (or 1-on-3 as the case may be







) which sucks, but that's his capacity for being in a good mood so it is better than nothing.

dh can also have plenty of weekend time if he doesn't work then. also i found that my dh spends more time w/my kids as i add babies. i.e. he never took maria on her own until i had carmen and then he took maria out all the time. he never took them both out, just one or the other (and more often maria) until i had isabel and now he takes them both out on his own (well, to his mom's house! LOL! on his own - yeah right!) probably around once a week.

so, if you want more time w/dh and babe - get pg. that's my recommendation :LOL


----------



## PiesandAbrosmama (Jan 31, 2003)

Ds is 6 months old!! Where has it gone? I would be more upset if I was thinking Abram was my last but DH informed me last week that we could have another







So I am sad as my baby is going to be closer and closer to a toddler but am happy that he will not be my last!
Abram has to push those teeth out soon he has been so unhappy ( and who would blame him!). Let's see he will roll across the room to get to what he needs, no thought about scouting just rolling and rolling. Emma and Abram have been playing quite a bit these days, she will lay next to him and make him laugh and laugh, it is really so cute







.
Dh and I are going to be married 4 years tomorrow! That is a wonderful thing, I know people say that it takes like 7 to 10 to really be in a good groove but in my opinion 4 years is the graduation for most schooling so we must be graduating!
My mom will be here in a week and get to meet Abram for the first time I can't wait! hopefully all will go well. I hope all you mamas are doing good have a great rest of the week!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Hi mamas. It's great to read about some of your schedules and see the similarities. I'm really struggling right now with how to entertain ds in a way that is...wholesome...that's not quite the right word but the world of plastic toys or those garish multicolored fabric ones really doesn't thrill me. And yet...the other day when ds was really whining I called my mom in desperation and she said he sounds bored why don't you give him something to play with. His little silk blankie didn't seem to be enough then I remembered a multi-colored cloth caterpillar that makes a crinkly noise when it's grasped. Well he loved it and spent half an hour playing with it then off to sleep for 20 minutes. I was humbled. She was right. She then suggested I buy one of those multi-colored arch things that they lie on the floor and bat at. Today I went out and bought one. And I don't feel entirely thrilled about it. We haven't tried it yet so we'll see. But I kind of feel like this stuff is basically unnecessary since we all did well without it up until 20 or so years ago and that I'm being sucked into someone's marketing ploy to guilt mom's into providing their kids with the correct kind of stimulation. If that makes sense. And yet I know he needs stimulation and does get bored.

Anyway I feel I should be: doing so much more, being more patient, more present, more engaged and so on. Motherhood is so humbling.


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

You took the words right out of my mouth! I've been wrestling with the same thing. Dd loves her "activity gym" and gets very excited about the supersaucer that a friend just gave us. I really don't like all of the plastic, the marketing, the fact that I worry about whether I'm providing dd with enough stimulation to reach her full potential (emotional, psychological, intellectual, etc).

My mom has been a great reality check, reminding me that I played with a wooden spoon & a pair of socks. Also, it helps my conscience that I haven't bought any of this mass-produced, plastic stuff new - it's all hand-me-down or garage sale finds, so at least we're re-using. I'd love to have nothing but hand-made wooden & natural fiber toys, but my income prevents that...So, I rotate the plastic amusements with our more "wholesome" toys.

I'm trying to keep it all in perspective, and hope that all of my baby-wearing, breastfeeding, co-sleeping, long walks outside, singing & talking will balance it out.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

My first child hated toys. #2 was totally into them by about 8 weeks and Ava has just dove into them. She has this snake she totes around. too funny. There is a wole stach of mini-beenie babies from Lilykas babyhood that Ava as now inherited and just loves. I gave in on he plastic stuff with Lily because hse was just so enterttained buy anything she could get her hands on. I felt guiolty denying her everything because I had some notion of how tasteful her childhood should be. I still ban most electronic toys and anything related to disney and most TV characters (Blue and Dora are always welcome here







)

We flew with va for the first time this weekend. It was a grueling day. We left our house at 8:00am and drove to m inneapolis (4 hours) where we hung out for an hour before flying to Chicago and then Dallas and then driving from Dallas to the rockin' town of Sanger TX (outside of Denton). We arrived at our final destination around 9:30 pm. She totally rocked. Not one minute of fussy. She just about a well on the way home but there was some funky stuff on the second plane (wierd mold stuff on the walls that not only grossed us out but we are all sick today) which made us all a litle irritable and headachey (I know not a real word). But anyway, what trooper. She entertained everyone on the flight as she is talking up a storm now (finally)

She is starting to sit up and grab things now and she laughed for real this weekend (finally) Maybe she will be a late crawler and walker. She scoots a little but her girth prevents her from really getting a good move on. :LOL Lilyka was crawling and sitting up by this age. It was no fun. I prefer them immobile.

Anoither huge hting is that we have started putting her to bed , telling her good night and leaving the room. she coos a little and then happily drifts off to sleep.







A CHILD OF MINE DOES THAT







I thought it only happened in parenting fairy tales but no. Some babies are just really like that, On the down side she is also really into her routien/schedule and being at home. If we miss the window or don't have the prefered sleeping place available we will pay. So worth the trade off though!


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

ruby mei's favorite toy is paper. the noise id part of it. she has mastered shredding a magazine. she will also spend some time with a long spaghetti noodle. i did find the right thing for her to eat on or really just gum on and play with, i'm okay with a piece of ezekiel bread. she is bored with the plastic toys for the most part already, though she is really the first baby i have had that is interested at all. she also loves the grass though i'm paranoid of fire ants. it's been hitting the nineties all week and it's killing me. she is also intrigued by leafy things. parsley, mint, etc of course we still give her any goofy toy possible especially if i am trying to finish cooking or something, don't be deceived by my suggestions that we are confined to an idealistic earthy thing!

i have found out having older toys, non baby toys are just as interesting, so don't feel confined to the infant stuff. i let her play with dice the other day, watching her like a hawk. so i'm radical that way. ds age 2 was always okay with marbles and pennies after a certain point though i'm not ready for those yet. but i would prefer she learn to spit out cos with ds2 it was alot easier not worrying about choking.

for some reason, i am finding five months, almost six months a charm for me. i'm feeling better these days like my sense of humor is returning, and ds 2 isn't screaming in his sleep anymore.

i spent a good part of my day pumping up a pool with a bicycle pump. i wish i wasn't so overwhelmed by the heat and humidity already, i am sticky most of the day even indoors. ruby just drips sweat in her carseat, it never cools down since the van in not shaded. and i know, it is only the beginning of may. for now i am just stuck with louisiana.


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

Casina, I'm sending you some of our cool Northwest Spring weather - Feel free to send some of your extra heat this way! It will be months before we'll be able to think about a backyard pool, or letting dd sit on the grass outside (no fire ants here, just lots of permanent damp)...

I switched my Ava to a hip carry in our sling last week, and she's loving it. This morning, she discovered that she can nurse while sitting up in the sling, and she's been alternately nursing and looking up at me, and around at the room, laughing.

The past few days, her teeth have been driving her crazy. She's been teething since 7 weeks, and I'm looking forward to the first sign of her pearly whites - I'll just have to remind of this when she bites me for the first time


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

hi everyone,
we survived my trip to chicago for business....i think it was great for my dh too. I came back and he was reassured that he could actually cope with dd -- putting her to sleep, etc. -- ALL BY HIMSELF...no boobs to help.

I did have a funny luggage story though. I was forced to (in a frantic last moment at the gate) check the bag that held all the breastmilk I had pumped. Then when I arrived home I didn't see the bag and was almost in tears at the thought of 35 ounces of bm wasting away someplace. I'm sure they didn't xray it (it went though security with me) so I am psyched to have 40 or so ounces in the freezer.

i feel the same way about toys....dd seems to like them so we have some. and we have a handful that were gifts, but honestly she likes the stuff we have in the kitchen drawers just as well. and she loves to play with the little peri bottle with my diaper wipe water in it. the water jiggles around when she holds it and i think she is in heaven. I've also put dry beans into bottles with caps (pop bottles, 20 ounce size) and she rattles that. LOVES it.

the paper....she likes to eat so we have to be careful. but it is fun to set her in the middle of it and watch her crinkle it.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Toys are good!







Don't feel bad! Yes, a piece of paper is fun. Yes, a leaf is fun. Yes, a handcrafted, $30 wooden rattle is fun (and wholesome). BUT - a plastic telephone is fun too! My dd3 LOVES her little crinkly bug thing, but my house could be referred to as the plastic mecca - so...

Isabel is crawling. Holy Moly. This is just way too soon. It's making her crazy too - her limbs have a life of their own - she was up all last night b/c I think she can't calm down for thinking of all the fun stuff she can do now.

Maria (dd1) had her dance recital tonight. Marched right up to her spot and stood as still as a statue. The audience was cracking up - it was so cute/funny. She said, "mom, i only did the heels, but you love me even if i don't dance, right?" you bet your ITSY BITSY TEENY WEENY YELLOW POLKA DOT BIKINI i do! (that was their dance song) - oh yes, this is related to babe b/c during the fluffy ballet dancing part - isabel was just squealing w/delight at the little ballerinas. It was so cute!

Happy Mother's Day Mamas!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Hi [email protected]!

Ava has started getting her legs underneath her rready to crawl. ugh! I was hoping she would stay this blissful little lump a while longer that average. She must be getting more teeth because she will not stop chewing and won't stay alseep. either.

kerc- I am glad your trip went well. And I am glad it is behind you . Is traveling something you do a lot of though? Hopefully not to much although it sounds like your dbaby and dh hadled it well.


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Kerc, so glad to hear the trip went well. I was hoping to hear from you (soon) that it did.

DD likes toys. "Organic" ones and "takes 4-D batteries to operate this hunk of plastic" ones. And the things in the kitchen drawers. And paper. And she loves bottles of water. Her favorite is still my hair. She grabs it and squeals and holds it up and looks around to show off to whoever is nearby. It's so cute it (almost) doesn't hurt.

Still no teeth here. The last few days she has really become a
"Raspberry Queen." I haven't showered this much since she was born.

DD loves purple. Complete strangers even comment on it. Do any of your babies already have a favorite color?

Can't tell if she's right- or left-handed though.

To bed, to bed!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

It wil be another year or more before the verdict is in on the right/left handed question. We were sure dd was left handed but she was right.

I think Ava must have a thing for purple too. SOmeone gave her a barney doll the other day to play with and she went freaking nuts over it. I hope she was only attracted to the color. I had never seen her so happy before.

We were in Tx last week and ava finally got to spend some time outside in warm sunshine (we are getting frost here tonight. I am ready for some warmth here) and she totally loved it. I am considering getting a high chair just so we can park her in front of a window. She loves all things outside.

I can't believe our babies are already half a year old. it seems like just yesterday that we were all sitting around waiting for labor to start.


----------



## village idiot (Feb 19, 2003)

Love your sig line! It's cute!

Dd is blowing raspberries too. It's sooo cute! (Cute must be my word of the day. Shows how scrambled my brain is when all I can come up with are simple four letter words to describe stuff) Her two teeth are pushing up more each day. She doesn't make much of a move to crawl and still is not rolling over regularly. She prefers to sit up and play and sits up very well by herself. No favorite color but her favorite toy is probably her big sis. She gets very excited and laughs when she comes in the room. She will try to pull her hair, poke her in the nose, yank off her glasses, etc all while moving and wiggling wildly. I'm kinda glad she is not real motivated to become mobile. Once she does, she is gonna be wide open.
Hope everyone had a GREAT Mother's Day.
Katie


----------



## PiesandAbrosmama (Jan 31, 2003)

Wow! I'm not sure if Abram will be ready to crawl for another six months







He can move around though, he'll just roll and roll till he gets to where he wants! My dd was already crawling and walking real good by 9 months, Abram has no plans to be walking that early. And still no teeth! We have been working on sitting a little and he goes for about 2 seconds. Well hope all you mamas are doing good!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

The little gym is going back to the store. I got underneath it and found it to be a total invasion of the senses. That said, as I write, ds is having a grand time in his doorway jumper. Dh was really keen to get one and ordered it online. I had my reservations--it's yet another device and I know there's all kinds of controversy surrounding their leg development plus a big part of me feels that he shouldn't be doing what he can't do naturally i.e. being vertical. Anyway the first time we put him in it he was unsure probably because I was standing there with my arms crossed not really keen on the scene. But today we got back from a long day and dh doesn't get home for another few hours and ds was looking like he wants some fun. So I got it out and put him in. He seems to like it. I'm not sure whether to be pleased or not. He looks adorable as I sit on the floor at his level and we are laughing and squealing and bouncing together. Anybody else use any of these devices?

Btw rebx thanks for putting things into perspective and reminding me that all the other good stuff--slinging, bfing etc--balances out the areas of plastic and devices etc. I never thought of it that way but it's a wise way of being kind to oneself.

We had a great Mother's Day. My first







. I feel like I've joined the best tribe there is and the night before I kept saying to dh that it felt like x-mas eve. Even though everyday is mother's day if YKWIM. Blessings to all you mamas and your babes.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

we used the johnny jump up for my now four year old. it was actually the one my mom put me in. he loved it but my dh would let him jump til he got tired and then he would hurt because he didn't know when to stop. in fact i'm still dealin with this lack of connection to his physical body thing. so i would just watch the amount of time in it. we all tend to overextend ourselves when we are having fun!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Casina I know you have three little ones and am wondering if you consciously chose not to use the jumper with your second and whether you'll use it with Ruby Mei? We used it again today. He was getting the hang of it, bouncing a bit more rather than pirouetting. Every time his little feet hit the ground I winced. He's more than 20 pounds and that can't be great for his bones. But he looked so happy, laughing and grinning and squealing so I let him continue for about 10 minutes.

He's sleeping right now and I really shouldn't be on the computer. There's a load of laundry in the dryer to be sorted and a load of dishes in the sink to be washed after a day of much the same. This is the first time in about 10 days that he's gone to sleep without me needing to nurse him and then basically stay in bed with him. He'll be waking up soon though so I'd better go.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

All three of my children loooooooved thier jumpers. Ava just goes crazy. It has been upstairs until just the other day and her feet barely reached the ground (high ceoiling and thusly high doorways) but we put it downstairs and she just went nuts. I can't believe how natrually jumping comes to her. It is like she has been doing it her whole life (oh wait, pregnancy flashbacks -she has been doing this her whole life. this is why it makes her so happy. womb memories. ) Anyway best $15 we have ever spent. I just wish we had more doors wioth trim on them down stairs to hang it from.

She is starting to sit up a little. And she is getting ready to crawl. I don't think she will be off and away anytime soon although we are totally past being able to leave her alone anywhere especially on couches and beds. she took her first dive off the couch a couple of days ago. She was back asleep the instant I picked her up so itmust not have hurt her too bad (no she wasn't unconscience because I put her streight to the breast and she was nursing) Dh had said earlier "she is gonna fall off if you don't move her" and because I hadn't had a break all day and he wasn't offering to help (just judging







: ) I wasn't going to risk waking her up. Well she woke up alright. No bumps or bruises or anything.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Oye...it's been so long since I've posted anything over here! Sam is 5 and a half months today! I can't believe he is so big already! He is more than 18 pounds(he was 18 last month). Sam loves paper...I give him the ads I usually throw away. :LOL have to get some use out of them...

He does not nap during the day anymore...I got so spoiled. He would take 2 2 hour naps during the day. I was getting so much done! Then all of a sudden about a month ago he quit. He'll sleep maybe 20 minutes if I'm lucky. If I lay with him he will sleep for an hour or two, but only if I'm willing to be awake to pat him or nurse him.







: Go figure.

I think he is getting teeth...though I've been saying that for a while now.
I swear I just had him a month ago...where does the time go???


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

so isabel had avacado today. loved it! but i can't imagine it could look any grosser coming out than it did going in.









i love guacamole, but the plain avacado was pretty tasteless - any thing ya think i could mix it with to make me feel better about feeding it to her? she didn't seem to mind, but i just kept thinking, yucky. this is so bland.


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

This might seem even worse, but I've heard that avocado & banana makes a tasty baby treat...

(edited to get rid of some nonsense typos - my brain is on vacation this evening.)


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I was thinking a little salt. I know that ius probably frowned apon here but I don't see the point of depriving my children even as babies of a little seasoning here and there. alittle garlic powder mixed in might also h elp. Although bannana sounds good. Apple might be tasty too (I am convinced you can mix apple sauce with anything







)

Ava is getting another tooth dang it. She has been crabby and won't sleep.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Mamamoo - It might be worth it to lay down with him every day for a while. At 5 1/2 months he is too young to go all day without a nap. Even though he doesn't beg for one doesn't mean he doesn't need it. My second child gave up naps about 5 months unless I was right by her side touching her just so. I said screew it and really paid for it. she was chronically overtired, crabby a lot and had trouble sleeping at night. it wasn't until she was 3 (that was supposed to be 2. She just turned three







) that we started being proactive in gewtting her to sleep better. First she started going to bed consistantly and then at an earlier bed time (4 hours earlier) and now a year after we started she is napping pretty regularly in the afternoons. Some babies just get too wound up to sleep. It seems like they would crash when they were tired enough but that isn't the case for some of them. Some just get enough rest to get going again. It is insane

. On the upside going crazy doing whatever it takes to get them to sleep a little for a week or a month or whatever it takes can get them back on the right track for healthy sleeping. You may want to check out a coppy of "The No Cry Sleep Solution" by elizabeth Pantley. has great information on how much sleep the average baby needs and how to help them get it in a gentle way./


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

avocado and pears is not too bad. i buy canned pears because by the time i buy pears, peel them, steam them and mash them I'm out a lot of money and time. dd LOVES pears too.

we slept better last night. THANK GOD. funny how sleep is such a big thing for us moms.

hope you all are having a good friday.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks for the advice! I love to hear things from mamas that have BTDT. I've never had a kiddo that didn't nap well. He does take a few naps, but they are only 15-20 minutes each a day unless we are in the car.
I may try laying him on his belly too. It's just so hard with 3 kiddos to take the time to lay down with him. I don't get anything done. Though I guess I could spend less time on MDC...nah. This place keeps me sane sometimes!

I think I will make a point for us all to lay down to rest in the early afternoon!
I was going to say a tiny bit of sea salt and garlic powder too. I always wonder why babies are "required" to have such bland food. Sugar I understand, but I don't think seasonings are bad. With my older two kids I just gave them bites of whatever we were having, so they always had a little seasoning on their food. I wonder if there is a reason for that?


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I confess. this baby sleeps on her tummy. i desided a well rested baby is worth the risk. We have absolutely no other tisk factors and I know lily would have slept if I had just laid her on her stomach. But I was adement (sp?) about the whole back to sleep thing. I accedentally let Ava leep on h er tummyt one afternoon and 5 blissful hours later I decided screw it. I want a happy well rested baby.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

pooh. when we were babies, our moms were TOLD to put us to sleep on our tummies so we wouldn't choke. yes, if my child will sleep on their back, that's how i'll put them down, but if not, tummy it is! why should they be uncomfortable? my girls always slept on tummy w/butt in the air, head smashed in the corner of a crib or pack-n-play if they weren't asleep w/me.

actually she loved this guacamole that my sister made w/a little lemon, a little garlic and a little salt, so maybe i'll just do that next time. but first i want to try the banana. it doesn't sound gross at all to me, but we'll see...

mamamoo-this might sound crazy, but will he sleep w/one of the other kids? i know what you mean about 3 - you gotta have some mdc time during naps or you'd lose it!







that's me anyway! sometimes, i've laid down w/dd1 in our bed (her bed) - a queen size - and then nursed isabel next to her and then got up and left when they were both asleep. would that work? maria's not a heavy sleeper and she doesn't move at all so i don't worry about her crushing isabel, plus our babies are older now. would that work?

well, it's late here, better go cruise the other forums so i can get to sleep sometime b4 isabel's up to nurse!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Today my kangaroo korner fleece pouch arrived







.

As I write ds is asleep in it


























































I think we're going to like this one. I'll let you know as we use it more.

Got my haircut yesterday







. First time away from ds. The hairdresser, who was 7 months preg said she thought my hair loss was excessive







. So it's back to major vitamins. Can't say my diet's been great this last month or so. Too much chocolate and ice cream and not enough greens and fruit or iron or calcium







. How's everyone else doing foodwise. I did so well during pregnancy and now it's the last thing on the list of 'must dos'. I'd probably have more energy if I ate better.








Sending lots of good vibes your way, mamas.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Excessive hair loss is probably low thyroid. Cheap and easy to test. take your basal temp. every moirning for 10 days. If it is below 97* F you have throid issues. bad news is they may or may not show up on a blood t4st so your Dr. may call you crazy and send you to a psychyatrist.







: Sofind someone hwo knows about the barnes basal test for low thyroid if you seek treatment and someone who treat with natural thyroid (Biotech or Armour)


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm afraid to go to my hairdresser because I don't want to be told my hair loss is excessive... My elastic band used to wrap around my braid barely three times, now it can easily do five







It could be my diet as well. Sky-dancer, let me know what works for you-- we can be Bald Buddies!

That's a great tip, Lilyka. But I have yet to figure something out: how do you take your BBT when you have an infant? I thought you needed to take it immediately upon waking from a deep sleep. DD becomes a restless sleeper/nurser from 4 am until I give up and get out of bed at 6 am. So when/how should I take my BBT?

DD has no interest in foods. If I dab something on her tongue, she smacks her lips a few times, goes







, and refuses any more. But she continues to love having things in her mouth. At all times. Her motto is "An Empty Mouth is an Unhappy Mouth." I have hickies up and down my arms from holding her. But no teeth yet.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

:LOL hickies! i woke up one morning w/dd2 and dh was like "what's that?!?!?" i had a hickie on my boob off to the side where obviously she had tried to latch on incorrectly in the middle of the night and i was so darn tired, i didn't notice. it was bad too! ah, what sleep deprivation will do to you...


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

:LOL Oh yes, the mysterious hickies!! I (on more than one occation) have woken up with hickies on my boobs. I know there is no way they were from dh...we sleep on opposite ends of the bed! :LOL I thought I was the only one who could sleep through my kiddo nursing on the _side_ of my boob! :LOL

I am loosing a TON of hair too! I go bald on the sides of my head everytime I have a kiddo, but I think it usually slows down by now! It's growing back in some spots, but I'm still loosing a brushful or two a day!







:

Oh, it must have been 20 minutes since I laid Sam down.







: gotta go attach myself for the night!


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mamamoo_
*Oh, it must have been 20 minutes since I laid Sam down.







: gotta go attach myself for the night!*
I hear that!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I usually took mine around 5:30. That was late enough that my body was still in sleep mode (we co-slept by the way. i don't know if this will work if you actually have to put too much effort into nursing like getting up or something.) dd slept the bast between 2 and 6 (some days







), so that was my window. I had been in rest mode long enough to bring my temp down and had been resonable still through out the night. As still as I ever got anyway. It isn't terribly scientific but it will give you an idea if your temps are generally low. It isn't accurate enough to show an ovulation shift but good enough to see if you should check into taking a thyroid supplement.

gotta run and wqork on the garden while dd is sleeping. I swear she can sense me getting up.,


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

i put up some recent fotos
http://community.webshots.com/user/casina102

and here's something dh made with the boys
http://artists.mp3s.com/artists/581/moona-ru.html

both boys never ate food until they had to around 18 months when 1. i had to go to work part time and 2. my milk dried up in a week because i was pregnant. so i'm surprised about ruby mei requesting tastes. i remember for reed i got a garlic press just so i could mash bites for him but he was never interested.

i don't know if the hair loss is that bad or that hair flourishes so much during pregnancy. and i'm sure the prenatal vitamins help. i've been taking the rainbow lights again, i have a sickly diet these days as well. though the hot weather helps. harder to eat junk when i'm hot.

nighttime is wrecking me these days. and ruby is gowing her two bottom teeth. feisty!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

casina-beautiful. what more can i say?


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

He's sleeping...after a 45 min. walk and a 45 min. nursing session my little one







. At first it's a process of disengaging as quietly as possible and then a kind of







out of the bed. Now after 3 loads of laundry and some other tasks I have a few minutes here.

Casina, yes your kiddos are beautiful. Looking to find a stroller that will face rear as long as I need it to and then switch over to forward facing--and not a carseat combo--that's not $$. We don't use a stroller much but it has come in handy now and then.

Too tired to write anything else.


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

Casina - Beautiful photos of a beautiful family! What color is the wall in the "day before" photo? We're thinking about repainting a few rooms, and I'm collecting ideas...

Some nasty virus has invaded our peaceful home, and our normal routine is out the window. Ava has a cough that doesn't sound like much, but it makes her projectile vomit her entire nursing-worth of milk. I've been frantically phoning our ped, whose office is closed for remodeling...She says everything sounds OK, but I'm freaking out anyway. So far, despite the fact that all of our clothing, our bed, our couch, our hair, the floors, the cat, the car (you get the picture) is covered with milky puke, Ava is in fine spirits, and doesn't seem to be dehydrated. I'll be very glad when she's fought this bug off!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

we are battling a leaky roof







...dh didn't believe me for the last year that i thought the roof was leaking untill monday when we got about 3 inches of rain and he got a little drop on his head while standing at the sink in the kitchen. now today we are (in the rain) trying to patch that sucker up. urgh. homeownership sucks sometimes.

dd is waking up at 530 these days. that's a major bummer, but if it happens tomorrow we are going running. I don't sleep when she gets up that early, she won't play on her own and I just end up getting all frustrated with her. She LOVES being in the jogger so i think we might kill two birds with one stone.

strollers.....first an answer to the above. babycenter.com sells a jogger that lets you keep them facing backward for a while. I don't know what the weight limit backward is. But i think it is about 70 bucks.

and now a stroller question. anyone have a suggestion for a good, but reasonably priced umbrella stroller? dd will only tolerate the sling/baby bjorn for so long before she wants to be on her own. and i'm sick of the big stroller monopolizing my trunk space.


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Casina, looking at your pictures makes me want a family of my own! Wait...I already have one...oh well. (And if you don't mind my saying, your house is lovely too). I couldn't listen to the song, DH has done something screwy to our registration and now it won't let us in.

I have gotten a hold of the Pantley book through the Trading Post. I am ANXIOUSLY awaiting it! Sleep has gotten so bad around here that I can't even talk about it. Literally, I'm too tired to form the words. FYI, I got more than one offer, so if anyone else here is looking, try posting ISO. Maybe once I am allowed to sleep again I will start with my BBT...

Kerc, sorry about the roof-- I wish I could share in your homeownership blues. Rebx, sorry about the virus, I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

okay ladies, avacado and bananas. a real hit. try it, it's not bad


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Mamas, your kids are beautiful!! I wish I had a website for my cuties.

Sam is really trying to sit up these days. He actually stays up for about a minute before toppling over. :LOL
No teeth yet, but he's chewing and chomping like a mad fiend.
He







's pears. I fed him half a 4oz jar yesturday, and when he saw me put them away he was







!!

I think he's ready for a nap...he woke up at 6:00!







: Everyone else is still asleep.
No sleeping in on Saturdays for me.:LOL

oh, Sam is so trying the avocados banana thing!! I'm determined to have one kid like avocados!! :LOL


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

ahhhh! isabel is now not only sitting and crawling (not pretty, but it's getting there :LOL) - she is now crawling, then deciding she wants to sit up and doing so. WHAT!???????????????!!!!!!

she is so agitated in her sleep now and i just know it's from doing too many things too fast. her new favorite "skill" is having someone sit w/her while she "stands" holding on to furniture.

she just turned 6 MONTHS!!!!!! i just know she's gonna be pulling up and cruising by next month at this rate.








where has my BABY gone? i already have 2 TODDLERS, i want to have a baby for awhile, kwim?








: one things for sure, she will NOT be dating by 12 so maybe if i tell her that she'll stop moving sooo fast?


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

After a late dinner







ds and I got comfortable in the rocking chair







while dh and I talked. He nursed only a short while and then pulled off and went to sleep







. I sat with him a bit and then carefully carried him into the bedroom and pu\


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

something happened with the computer and lost the entry. ds is waking up this will have to wait


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Rose, I'm sorry your computer malfunctioned. I hope you can get the story up some other time, I'm very curious to hear it. I think you and I are much in the same boat when it comes to sleep!

mcimom, I like your new name!

I have to go through the baby clothes again to weed out everything she's outgrown... She's as tall as my friends 11-month-old!

Meg


----------



## Jillby (Mar 5, 2002)

my little Quinn at 5 months is sitting up and playing by herself! soooo cute! i really need a digital camera to get pics of all my kids online.she is still pretty bald however.just blond peachfuzz starting to grow.she weighs as much as my friends one year old does.almost 20 pounds i think?
she still has not rolled over ,but has learned to scoot herself around on her back.no more leaving her on the bed alone!!
hope everyone is enjoying their sweeties!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Ok so ds has nursed and is







unlatched in the rocker with me







. I sat with him awhile talking to dh about our respective days. After a bit I decided to carefully carry ds to the bedroom and put him in the co-sleeper where he stayed asleep







. It's about 8:30 by this time. Then I scurried around getting the bed ready and doing a few other tasks before finally logging onto to MDC







. I only spent a bit of time surfing since I knew I had a full night ahead. In bed by 9:15. At 10:45 ds woke up and I pulled him into the bed (where he stayed for the rest of the night) to nurse. We both fell asleep and he woke at 2:00 to nurse. I stayed awake so I could change him after he was full and asleep. In the semi-dark I tried a skillful diaper change but he woke up anyway







:. More nursing and he fell asleep. I, OTH, was wide awake







. So I lay in bed thinking and musing about the day and listening to dh snore. Checked the clock--3:00. More thinking and musing. Checked the clock--3:30. Then finally I fell asleep at what must have been 3:45. How do I know this? Because ds woke up at 4:00 to nurse







So more nursing then both of us fell asleep







till about 5:00ish. Some more nursing then a final little







till I woke up. I could hear dh in the kitchen and the







was already coming in through the shutters. 7:30 and our day began...

Anybody else?


----------



## PiesandAbrosmama (Jan 31, 2003)

Lots has been going on since I last post. My mom has been in town and we've been going like mad







My mommy left today and I'm really







. I only see her maybe once a year as she lives really really far away! DH does not get along so he is very glad the visit is over and does not have compassion on my feelings being upset that she has gone







. I just wish he could let me just miss her and enjoy her. . . Well anyway, Abram is so big!!
He is just rolling and rolling to get to anything he wants(not really sure he'll ever crawl) he is also so interactive with his sister. They are as cute as can be playing with each other







No teeth yet but should have some soon.
Emma was crawling and pulling herself up by this time (she took her first step at 8 months and was walking by 9). I am happy that Abram looks as though he is going to stay my baby boy for awhile.
We went to the hot springs pool yesterday and He loves it!! Very cute just laying in his float and taking in the scene! Really life has been crazy looking forward to just some normalcy in our lives, back to our routine I guess. Well mamas you all take good care of yourself


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

sky-dancer - i hear ya! i get so tired around 6ish and i keep telling myself i'll get to bed early. all 3 girls are usually out by 8:30pm, so i load the dishwasher, do laundry if necessary and then login to MDC usually around 9ish. before i know it, it's 11 or midnight and i say, okay, i'll just surf for one more thing and then it's 1am and it always takes me awhile to fall asleep and then it's 2am and usually isabel would get up around 3am. but she's been going to 5am the last week or so, and that would be lovely to keep up that habit.









hang in there, and don't change diapers at night unless they're poopy! what are you crazy, girl? my girls are in cloth and can go 12+ hours w/no sign of diaper rash and w/my new diapering system, nary a leak either! let that baby sleep and







yourself!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Hello everybody. How is everyone and thier children doing tonight (this morning) I wenbt to bed 45 minutes ago. I cam ein here to grab Avas binky and here I sit.

She has had a very bad diaper rash for the last couple of weeks. I thinis carrots. that is too bad. Anyway, it was starting to look bad and then we went swimming today. the watewr was freaking cold. Like leg numbing cold. I can't believe she even tolerated it but she loved it. Splashed and playewd and squeeled the whole time. When we got home her rash was almost gone. who would have thunk ice water and chlorine would help a diaper rash so much.

After we went swimming we went to a friends house and she actuallyplayed with the baby there. they were having the best time just "talking" to each other and touching each other. it was very cute.

i just have to say I think I have the cutest,sweetest happiest baby on the planet. I wish all of my children had (were) like this. She is just so dang easy. I totally get the "Is she a good baby ?" question now. it still annoys me but htis is what they are asking about. She is not just a good baby she is the best baby. Oh, it is going too fast







It makes more than just a little bit sad.

I have to leave her with a sitter for the firat time tomarrow.







I am not ready but I have to go back to work this weekend (we are having a big sale) Tomarrow is just for a couple of hours. but Saturday is supposed to be all day. 10 hours. not going to happen. Why doesn't dh get it. I can't just leave her for the first time for 10 freaking hours.1 feeding ina row. That is all I can miss. so maybe I will work for a few hours and then come nurse her and play a while until she falls asleep and then go back to work for a while and come back when she wakes up.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

rose/skydancer, i am just about over remembering my nights, they are so hectic and i can't do much about them. on a bad night i wake at least ten times which is a couple a week and on a good night i wake five or six times which is the rest of them. due to ruby teething and ds2 still mostly nursing and at night. and my ds4 waking once or twice from stress or needing to pee. at least from what i can remember. i'm getting good at passing out, and am finally learning to nurse two at a time half asleep.

i'm glad y'all thought my house is nice. it can be but right now it is the one thing i have to get together, especially before she starts crawling which will be anytime soon. i'm frustrated i haven't been able to do the thousand projects i need to do since it is seventy years old. i mean like repairing a hole in my back porch that i have fallen in recently. or putting a spring on the back door so the door will swing shut. and i haven't done anything close to mopping since before she was born, sweeping is pretty rare already.

rebx, i'll have to get back to you about the red dining room. it's a dark red somewhat orange. i have a benjamin moore swatch book i can look at. what i do or did is buy any decent oops paint and mix them and amend with craft paint if needed. i can never pick a perfect color since it depends on light fixtures of the room and sunlight. and the room was originally wallpapered and only some would come off so there is a texture as well.....

i've been close to depressed. i'm working to get the heck out of it since i figured it out. we thought we would try to get a vacation to the beach but dh is feeling bad again, like laying in the van hurts too much. i'm sleep deprived and needing time alone badly since dh is home all the time and goes to bed after i do and the kids wake me up at the crack of dawn.

rambling and venting


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't even let myself look at the clock after 8pm anymore. That's about when I try to get DD down to bed. I nurse her to sleep in the bed and tiptoe out so I can have a couple hours to myself. Often she doesn't let me tiptoe out and I'm stuck there all night, or she does and I get busy with other things and stay up waaay too late. So the next day I'm either cranky because I didn't get any time to myself or I'm exhausted. She wakes between 5am and 8am. She wakes 3-8 times inbetween but I don't get out of bed. I nurse her back to sleep. I'd like to change her diaper, but don't. Having her sleep in a wet diaper all night really slows down our EC, but oh well. The EC is going really well besides. We bought a seat for our toilet and now she uses that, since she can sit up on her own.

It was tough for me when my mom's visit ended as well. We had a huge long-distance bill the following month.

Sandra, how did the day go?

Casina, I am so sorry you're feeling depressed and have no help. Is there some way you could get a vacation without DH and all the kids? Or even do something small for yourself? I won a free massage and am making DH take time off work to sit with the baby in the waiting room while I r-e-l-a-x.


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Here's pix of my family!

http://home.att.net/~meghanshea/wsb/...ome.html-.html


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Casina, I can't even begin to imagine tandem nursing at night. Do you get any







at all?

Greenfaeriedog your daughter is beautiful. The reality tv pic says it all







. Like your dd my ds doesn't often go off to sleep at night unless I stay in there with him. This is probably a good thing because I get more sleep. Sometimes though I can







out of the room and get a bit of time to catch up on various chores and MDC stuff but not often. The other night it took 40 minutes of nursing and then 40 mins of singing and slinging before sleep came.

Still there's something pretty special about singing my little one to sleep and feeling him moving into the other realm where dreams are. His little body gets heavier, his breathing deepens, his atmosphere becomes peaceful and yielding and then I breathe in that sweet smell of mama's milk and spit up and soft baby skin and silky hair...what can be more sacred than this?


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

You mamas make me want my own family website. Greenfaeriedog - I love the photos of both of your babies!
Casina - Thanks for the paint info. Now I know why I loved the wall color so much - I helped my best friend paint a room about the same color, about the same way. We mixed up paint remnants and some artists acrylics, and rubbed it into her plaster walls with an old dishrag. So pretty!

We've had a crappy 2 weeks. I thought Ava was getting over her coughing-barfing sickness, but in the middle of the night on Thurs/Fri, she started wheezing when she coughed...She stopped when I nursed & cuddled her, so we made it through the night without a trip to the ER. We spent Friday morning and afternoon at the ped's office & wandering the halls of the childrens hospital, looking for the radiology dept. When we finally found it, Ava got a set of chest x-rays - A first for both of us. Pediatric chest x-rays involve a sort of plexiglass cage with leather straps, and Ava didn't like it one bit (I don't know my way around the emoticons, but if there's one with a screaming baby & a freaked-out mama, that's what's needed here). Then, it was back to the ped's office with the x-rays, where it was decided that Ava has a mild case of viral pneumonia.

So, we've spent the weekend being very mellow, taking lots of steamy showers and nursing every hour-or-so. We've got our humidifier plugged in around the clock - It helps a lot, but is so noisy, it's like having a diesel truck idling in the bedroom. Still, I'm so glad our doc didn't admit her to the hospital!

I'm looking forward to having a healthy, happy baby again...I hope all of you & your babes are well!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Ava's day with grandma went swell. Can you say "Mom-who?". She was fussing a little when I walked in the door (MIL swears she had just started) and started giggling when she saw me though. (that beats my 3 year old who scears "GO AWAY!!" when I walk through the door at grandmas house). she wouldn't take a bottle but ate the solids i sent and was happy all day. Dang, i should get out more often.

Things here are going great. We discovered the source of her rash. Carrots. easy enough to fix. no more carrots.

Green- your dd is beautiful! . Too cute!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Rebecca - sorry about your little Ava's sickness. And about the x-raays. It kinda sucks but it is the quickest, least painful way to have them done. Crying is good because it insures a good picture and reduces the likely hoood of her having to repeat the process. We were fortunate the last time that they were very compassionate. the techs were actually running back and forth to make it as quick an painless as possible. And it sounds like they let you stay with her which is good. They won't let me stay at our peds office. It really sucks. but it would be hard to drag all the kids in anyway so I have never tried to fight it.

Anyway, i hope she feels better soon.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:

that beats my 3 year old who scears "GO AWAY!!" when I walk through the door at grandmas house
lilyka - :LOL this is so my 2yo. she's never said it to me *yet* but she often says it to dh or my dad or fil - "go away ranpa (Grandpa), no yike (like) you, only yuv (love) ramma pawpaw (Grandma Paula) OR rammaro (Grandma Rose)" OR "no yike you dada, onyee (only) yike mama today"

poor guys. she's a gal's gal.

so, to make this baby related. isabel is starting to pull up on furniture now. WHAT!!?!?!? she's only 6 months old. where is my baby







she crawls across the room and does it pretty now. her hair (what little she has) is starting to curl.

check out her new pix on my website. look at that one where maria is holding her up at the zoo - does she look just 6 mos old to you?


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

ack! we're on the second page! how are you mommas? i seriously want to know, but i've got to go to







so i will anxiously await your posts tomorrow!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

dude! we are on the fifth page. where have you been!! J/K

Oh that picture of them at the zoo is soooooooooo cute.

Took Avy to the Dr. today and this time we came home with previcid. Now he thinks the rattle is reflux. I guess it is worth a shot.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Well...Sam is sitting up by himself now for long periods of time. He is also biting the crap out of my nipples...OUCH!!! I yell, I talk in a stern voice with a "mean" look on my face, and he just laughs at me. My boobies hurt!! :LOL He's been really grumpy at night, and I'm thinking those 2 bottom teeth are gonna pop through any day.

He laughs a lot, and is always smiling at everyone. We can't go anywhere without someone commenting on that, or on the fact that he is a super chub-o-rama...I swear, how would they feel if I said to them,"looks like you don't ever miss a meal". This exact thing has been said to my six month old sweetie!!
Grrr....maybe I'm too sensitive.

I LOVE being a Mommy....


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Why are both of the Avas sick? I hope they start feeling better soon!

Leighanne, your website makes me want two more girls. Isa sounds so VERY precocious.

Thank you for your compliments on my webpage. We got some great video today of the dog running helter skelter around the room and the baby laughing hysterically at her. Mari's never laughed so much in her life. Very poignant because Teeka (dog-baby) has breast cancer and is getting a lumpectomy Friday. I know this thread is for kids, not pets, but please keep us in your thoughts.

Meg


----------



## eirann eyes (Jun 5, 2003)

hello all, i am a new member of mdc. i have a 6mo old, or will be on june 8th. we are sitting up and teething, though i think she's been teething for ever.

our big thing right now is that my dd is waking up about every hour or so at night. sometimes she actually wants to nurse, but most of the time she just seems restless, and the only way to get her back to sleep is to let her nurse! so its a little exhausting right now, but she sleeps with us, so that is better. it is all worth it though, when she break herself off and turns in to cuddle right next to me. i just loe that!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

My Ava isn't sick. She has just had this congestion since she was 3 days old. we try out a new theory of what it might be at each well baby visit. It is almost amusing at this point. It doesn't cause a lot of problems. When she trues to laugh to hard she ends up coughing. I think thta is why it took her so long to laugh. It seems to be getting better. It is worse in themornings. She also gets hiccoughs (Hick-ups, not sure how to spell it right and this will be my proudly misspelled version for the remainder of this post) all the time, more than normal people and my dh's family has this wierd hick-upping disorder and we hope thatis not what the problem because dh grandpa dies from it. No kdding. It is strange and his dad gets them sometimes. It is more than annoying. It totally disrupts his life. they last for days. anyway, I am sure it is not related but it is something we wil check into just in case.

Anyhoo, things are great here. Ava went on her first bike ride yesterday. she seemes to tolerate it :LOL. everyone else had a great time. something flew into my eye though and it has totally been itching ever since. Do you think it is possible to get a misquito bite on you eye ball? Do you guys put insect repellent on your children? I hate misquitos so we use a good, cheap , effective type of deet repellent. a mild one but deet none the less. so far i haven't put it on Ava but I feel guilty always overdressing her and covering her in netting.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

eirann -


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

lilyka-okay i need the phoentic spelling of your screenname/dd2's name please. i have to know how to pronounce it correctly in my head.

and i meant, the second page of the forum, not our thread















eirann - is that you? or your dd?

meg-lilyka will second me - you HAVE to have yourself 2 more girls. it is the best! (i came from 3 girls too). my nextdoor neighbor and friend is 2girlsmom on MDC and when our girls play together it is a fashion show to die for! all they do is parade around in outfit after outfit, half naked half the time b/c they are always in the midst of changing. i can't wait for tea parties and sleepovers and barbies (i know, blech, but i have such fond memories of playing w/my sisters - actually we did more building houses for them w/household stuff than any role playing w/the dolls) and all the rest...

mamamoo-okay my pet peeve is the "you've got your hands full" comment and the "were they planned?" question when i'm out w/all 3 girls b/c there are 21mos b/t Maria and Carmen and 22mos b/t Carmen and Isabel. why do they need to know? and how does that comment help me? (to be fair, most people say it w/a smile while opening the door for me, but i just hear it SO often it drives me crazy.)

rebx-hope your ava is well. isabel's middle name is eva (spanish so pronounced the same way)

skydancer-i second the thought! there is nothing better then the smell of REAL baby's breath. and sleepy time is the best!








to all!


----------



## D.W.'s Mom (Apr 23, 2003)

I have been gone for a while and missed the support here. I had my gallbladder out, I feel GREAT now! Two more weeks here at my job and then I am a WAHM!! Yea!

I have a question though, for you mothers who have BTDT, D.W. has been prescribed various things for chest congestion in his short 6 mos. life. We live in Tallahassee, FL, allergy capital of the free world. I have given him the decongestant Andehist, and never gave the Albuterol suspension, but now wheezing is so bad that he is taking nebulizer of Levbuterol 4-6 times a day. I also recently started a homeopathic allergy remedy to make the day care ladies feel like they are doing something for his cough. He coughs in the a.m. and p.m. mostly, from lying down I think? Docs think it is asthma. We also have a dog. I know to cover his mattress but we are *broke* right now (from my surgery, long story!!) and I was thinking of taping a couple of Hefty bags right to the mattress tight with duck tape.

Also wanted to say that I am insanely jealous of the websites! The children are gorgeous, and there's a lucky husband out there too!! I can't wait to do that for D.W. as our family is far away. I hope the technology is not beyond me...

I was married less than a year before I got pregnant, and I heard lots of comments. My least favorite Aunt asked me (quite rudely at my baby shower in earshot of my BOSS) if D.W. was planned, and I said that no I planned vacations but I felt my pregnancy was a blessing. That kinda shut her up!


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

hi!
I just found this thread.
Kathynn was born Xmas morning, so just a bit over 5 mo.
I have posted this questions on a few different places, but was wondering if any of you have xmas babes, what are you planning on doing for their b'day?

Kathrynn has two bottom teeth and started nipping at my breasts about three weeks ago. I have learned some of the signs of that happening, so have prevented it pretty much in the last week, thank god. I'm not looking forward to the uppers coming in. LOL

That's all for now.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

li-li-ka (short I short I short A) kinda like erica or danica but with Lily. rhymes with silica. a better spelling would be if we had spelled correctly like Lillica but it isn't exactly easy to find in baby name books (although I have seen it once







) and just for the record I don't love her more it is just that I can remember it, can go anywhere on the web and be Lilyka without worry that someone has already taken it and my other two children have names in the top 50 so pretty comnmon. heck I think there are three other mamas on this thread alone with Avas







we almost decided against it because it seemed a little popular. little did we know just how popular.

And yes - girls ROCK!!!!!! and the more the merrier. I love it when people ask if we are going to try for a boy and I get to say "No but we might try for another girl!!" Not that I care but it is awfully fun to say that :LOL dress up is the best. I have stopped washing dds clothes because they are never in anything long enough to get it dirty.

DW - ava has been congested since birth also. she doesn't wheeze though. At this last appointment he gave up on allergies and now we are thinking reflux. Good luck finding the cause and treatment.

Damn it! Ava just fell ou of bed. she always fusses when she wakes up. wouldn't you know the one time she wakes up happy she falls off the bed. I feel like totaly dirt mom. she is happy to nurse and swing at the computer so she must be fine. but good grief. I need to get a crib for her to nap in. Lily broke her collar bone falling off a much shorter bed. can't risk it. aaagggghhhhh. 31 never fell out of bed. oh wait. we had crib. maybe we used that more than I remember.

christmas babies - fotunately Ava came three weeks before her dec. 24 due date but wqe still got christmas/birtday gifts for her. good grief, pick one at least. we usually just have family around for the first b-day (gradparents and great grandparents live in town, aunts and uncles will likely be here fore christmasa) we eat, open gifts and hang out. no big.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

ah sweet relief







i have been back in forth in my head pronouncing it lilika as you suggested or lilEEKa or liLEEka. i like it your way best







and i LOVE it!

and one more thing to add to our parallel lives bit. carmen is the only one of my 3 who is not in the top names either. she's not even in the top 300 from the last 10 years.

well, enough







T discussion...

isabel has fallen out of bed 3x as well. all my girls have. she is crawling so much, twice i've been in bed w/her when she fell out. she crawls so fast now! i've got to find another plan of action myself. though we just have a mattress on the floor, it's not far to fall, but it is a hardwood floor, so ouch! nonetheless.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

dh is at the movies with his friend, baby is sleeping happily right here and I've got nothing to do....desperately wanting cable. the cable modem turn-er on-er is coming on monday, i'm trying hard not to call them back and tell them to add some television to that order.

erin has been sitting on her own for just over a week now. she sat on the table last night with her dad's hand on her back when we went out to eat. It was kind of fun to get out.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

We have hard wood floors and new freakishly high mattresses. I think Ava hurt something. She was really crabby last night (totallyout of character for her







I have the happies baby in the planet, but I digress) She screamed every time she rolled over or anytime i laid her on her tummy. But then again maybe she just fears that position now (most likely the last position she was in when she fell) Oh and get this. I was changing her diaper last night and she took a dive of the couch. My hands were on her at the time (I still can't figure out how she manages that but she has done it twice now) and I had her ankle so instead of falling plat she just smacks her head really hard. And then, I sat her down so I could pick up some garbage thathad accumulated in a corner and she took a hard dive backwards and missed the carpet by like two inches and made it to the wood floors. three good head smacks in one day. I need a vacation in a padded room.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

oh lilyka!







and a big







to that little ava head.

here's hoping she's fine and the crabbiness is just a coincidence. isabel crawled out of bed (in w/me) this a.m. i was trying to get a last few seconds of sleep and i hear thud, waah. and that was it. she was off on her way crawling toward the sounds of big sisters in the living room.








yikes! isabel pulled up officially for the first time today. 3x on the coffee table. all by herself. and the final time she cruised about a foot on her own.

ahhh! she is ONLY 6 months old. what's up w/that? and last night i dreamed i was pg again and it was a girl.

whatdoyathink? i'm trying to restrain myself from actually taking a test. my dh would probably drop dead. and i would get my 4th - "how did this happen?" lament







: ummm, there aren't milkmen anymore hun, so i don't know...you figure it out!


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Leighanne, I would be impressed if you were pregnant! Not only because you would be a mother of 4 little ones, but because I am having a lot of trouble fitting intimacy into my hectic schedule. Sure, I could let the dirty dishes sit in the sink, but that doesn't exactly put me in the mood...

DD has her first tooth. She cut it on the 7th and didn't start getting fussy until today. What do y'all do about dental care at this age?


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Not much to report. Haven't had much time till now since ds is nursing to sleep in bed and wanting me in there with him--so no free time at night. He's 22 pounds at 5 1/2 months. I'm finding it harder to keep slinging him tho I am continuing to do so. He's started taking an afternoon







. But I have to nurse him to sleep and stay in the bed with him. I've decided this is good for both of us so I get old copies of Mothering mag and other books, crosswords, water etc. and just surrender to being there for 2 hours. In fact I've come to look forward to it. There's something sweet about stopping in the middle of the day like this, shifting the pace, slowing down. Plus I know that for alot of you mamas of more than one babe this probably sounds like paradise.

Leighanne I have to admit that I'd probably be one of those people who says, 'wow you've got your hands full' if I saw you out with your clan. I don't know how you do it, girl, AND 2 websites as well!!! Where do you find the time? And the energy?

Lilyka sorry your little one isn't feeling great. Hope all is well by the time you post next. XmasEve is this when your dd was born?








to all the new mamas and blessings to all


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey there, not much new going on here...Sam is growing so fast. He's just starting to scoot around a bunch and sitting up like a pro now. Still no teeth, but man he has been chomping my nipples to death!! He looks giant to me, not sure how much he weighs now, my shoulder is killing me though(the one the sling rests on).

I'm wondering about the pregnant thing too...hoping not because man I don't think my body could take it right now, and I want Sam to be like 3 if we have another. I've only been "in the mood" twice since Sam was born, but we are fertile round these parts.








I'll probably wait another week or so and see if I start feeling better(been feeling queasy, and HOT!!).

Sam has fallen 2-3 times off the bed since he was born, it breaks my heart!!


----------



## D.W.'s Mom (Apr 23, 2003)

lilyka - thanks for the input on the allergies. we were at the doctor's yesterday and he downplayed the whole asthma thing. I love my pediatrician. he said only use nebulizer if I hear real wheezing, not congestion, and then just use it maybe 1 or 2 days.

I really wish that my little guy took good naps. I think because of day care, when weekends roll around he is craving being with us. I am looking forward to not being in an office all day long. However, I won't lie and say that I have a little fear about "staying home" and already DH and I are having talks about it. He doesn't think I will be completely happy. I guess my fear is just that I won't have the adult socialization I get now, and also that I will run out of things to do?? or something?? Has anyone BTDT with this??

I can remember some bed rest during my pregnancy, I took one week off of work before I was due. It was really great. I worked on scrapbooks and also did all my christmas wrapping/cards/birth announcments. But the best was watching daytime t.v. Which was a guilty pleasure before!!

I am continually in awe of anyone with children, how easy some women make it look!

D.W.'s Mom (sweating in Tallahassee)


----------



## Jillby (Mar 5, 2002)

o.k.,I was in walmart today to pick up pictures(which weren't ready







) and this lady who works there starts talking to me and grabbing at Quinn,who was in her sling.she squeezed her legs and put her hand on her bottom and felt how heavy she was! she kept laughing and said"time to put you on a diet!"WHAT!!

why are people so rude? everyone has a comment for me.i always get the"oh,you have your hands full with those three!"
and people always say " you are done, right?" maybe yes,maybe no.

any way.... quinn is the happiest of babies and smiles and laughs all the time. she looks just like my oldest dd, but sleeps a whole lot more than big sis ever did!

hugs to all of you and to everyones chubby babies!


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

How rude!!!
I have had people say that KAthrynn is chubby (she is only 16# at 5 1/2 mo- but shows it well i guess LOL ), and I say thanks, I've worked hard at it! This is true, as it took forever for her to start to gain weight. She finally started to put on weight after 4 mo. I was so happy, as I feed her every two hours around the clock!
Most people choose their words wisely and say she looks "healthy."


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

i agree the comments are thoughtless and annoying, but i think i've learned to tune them out. people just get so excited to see little babies and feel they can say whatever they want, b/c it's not exactly like it's going to hurt a 5mo's feelings, right?

the key word here is "thoughtless" not evil or rude or whatever else - that's what i remind myself every time i get that "you've got your hands full" comment. people just trying to "make" conversation and not thinking about the negative implications of a statement like that. sometimes i respond w/the catchy "yes, and i love it!" and i've been half tempted to bark back the rude "better than empty!" but mostly i just nod my head and continue on my way. i do get a lot of help which is nice. people adjusting my sling or backpack so isabel is comfy, lots of doors opened for us, groceries bagged and the like.

DW's mom - i would suggest something part time in the evenings once dh is home. i have taught college classes ever since my first was born 1-2 nights/week while dh stayed home w/babes and it was just the "break" i needed and the extra income never hurts







also, as your babe gets older, playdates will provide opportunities to interact w/other moms, you can also do organized activities like gymboree or kindermuzik or what have you.

"run out of things to do?" not gonna happen. trust me. the key for me has been keeping our schedule packed 4 days a week w/playdates or activities and 1 day w/errands or housework b/c then you don't get the "rut" thing going on, but you will NEVER run out of things to do being a full time mom. that must be some kind of myth in the working world. yes, you can watch daytime TV, but you'd get more of a "break" at work hanging around the "watercooler" chatting. and don't forget the luxury of going to the bathroom completely on your own. peeing w/out an audience, never having to hold it b/c little one needs something NOW! - oh now that is the life! live it up while you can girl! take advantage now!

do whatever you have to do to STAY HOME ASAP. i can't believe you'd ever regret it - this is when they need us the most!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Ava seems fine now. I think she was just terrified about rolling over or felt like she was falling everytime she rolled over. Sams club has the gushy rubber floor mats for cheap. we went out and bought some yesterday. A good investment I think. :LOL

i took a pregnancy test last week. It was negative. I am so sad







I was convinced I was pregnant. I wasn't sure how I felt about it but I am always sad when the test comes back negative. Lieghanne - I totally understand about the "how did this happen" crap. I want so bad for just once for me to be able to tell dh I a pregnant and be happy about it. But every time it has been "well I am pregnant, adjust" He says he doesn't want anymnore I want one more. yesterday we went on a date and he made it sound as if he may be willing to have one more. 4 sounds just perfect to me. I think I would want them closer. It is just easier if you don't move out of the baby phase first.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

In my last post I talked about our afternoon nap being a way to 'shift the pace, slow down'. While we were on our walk later today the thought came to me...as opposed to the the super jet-setting fast pace of diaper changings, laundry, nursing, cooking, cleaning :LOL


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Is anyone up to the next stage in car seats? KAthyrnn still fits in hers, but I figure one of these days she'll be too long for hers.
Any suggestions for brands?

Thanks!
Lisa


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by sky-dancer_
*the super jet-setting fast pace of diaper changings, laundry, nursing, cooking, cleaning :LOL*
If that isn't jet-setting, I don't know what is!









We had to upgrade from infant to convertible car seat months ago, and have just now had to rethread through higher slots. We got it through charity/government program, it's a no-frills Evenflo something, I think. We don't do much driving so it works for us.

It's tough to go from the "adult" world to the "baby" world, but it's worth it.

I have no comment on the chubby baby rudeness, as my dd is long and thin, like dh. Maybe the next baby will take after me and be chubby!

Yes, dd was born Christmas Eve, and was almost named that, but dh wouldn't give me a pen to fill out the birth certificate until I changed my mind.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

lilyka! i know just how you feel. i'm not taking a test b/c i'm afraid i'll jinx myself. i can't believe i'm feeling this way, but i would also be really sad right now at a







so i'd rather just not know for the time being.

which is weird b/c i was floored finding out about isabel. not depressed, but VERY shocked and thus had a fleeting moment of 'oh this is bad' b4 i felt my normal pg







, kwim? however, isabel was my first "feeling" pregancy meaning i just felt pg all of the sudden and i took a test and was.

the night before i had my dream i was half asleep and i just said to myself. omg. i am pg right now. i know it.

but then again, i've just "known" i was pg w/a boy twice. :LOL so turns out i don't "know" much and my "feelings" aren't that powerful psychic after all







:


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

i would about die if i were pregnant right now. i don't know how you moms can deal with so many kids. I probably have made the comment "you've really got your hands full" in a way that means, "gosh i have so much respect for you because i couldn't do it!"

i've begun this triathalon training program -- 2 hrs x 4 mornings a week. i am finally feeling good again -- like i want to get up and do something athletic. i think i'll be ready to be pregnant again when i feel like that for about 2 weeks in a row.

erin is super cute these days (if i do say so myself). she's about to crawl. when we put her on her tummy she can get up on all 4, but can't stay very long. she has her dad wrapped around her little finger. it is very cute.

we aren't in the new carseat yet, but we got a deal on the britax roundabout carseat -- 140 bucks or something. so we have it waiting. we aren't in any hurry. i like having the bucket to set her in when i am unlocking the door to the car.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

kerc-triatholon training?!?!?! and you wonder how i do it? w/my big butt firmly implanted on the couch, thank you very much. (well, not always)

now it's my turn to show some respect.







way to go girl!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

triathlon training = boot camp for getting back into shape. i feel like crap when i am out of shape. plus i am WAY too cheap to buy a whole new wardrobe without trying to get back into my old jeans first. i told myself at the end of this, if the jeans don't fit they are never going to fit.....my wedding band doesn't fit, but i'm going to wait until I am done nursing to get it sized. i hope the extra fluid in my knuckle is nursing related....


----------



## D.W.'s Mom (Apr 23, 2003)

thanks MCImom for the advice. my best friend has 4 she is with, and I think in some part I am identifying with her way as the only way, but we don't do the SAHM identically. I will have a small job, but I think you are right, to schedule stuff to do. I don't think I will regret it, and I know how much harder it is than the office gig seven days per week, I think its fear of change and the unknown.

that said, my landlord does the ironman every year and I know what dedication and time it takes for those events. kerc, you have my utmost respect. if it doesn't shrink your knuckles, nothing will! although I found drinking lots of water is the key to not retaining any fluid. but that's me.









D.W. cut a tooth on Wednesday evening. I was letting him knaw on one of my knuckles while I tried to make a phone call, and I thought he had something sharp in his mouth!







WOW, did that hurt! but he had been fussy the last two days, so I am glad that tooth surfaced. once they poke through the gums, how long before you can really see it so I can take a picture?

I must admit I read the falling off the bed stories and I am amazed at the aplomb that you all have. I think I would be in the ER!! Not that you couldn't tell or know if you needed to go, but with the first one. I got over boiling everything that goes in his mouth, but frankly I am terrified for the usual childhood injuries to happen. I am the calm one whenever someone else is in crisis, but I love my little guy so much I cannot imagine how I will react!

also, any advice on when you can start yogurt? I wanted to use it to thin out the texture of some of the starchy veggies, like peas. D.W. is 29 weeks today. and still not rolling over.

back to the office life for only 10 more days! good thoughts to all you mamas and babies for a great weekend!


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

OT: Oh, sometimes I could just scream at the computer! Actually, I used to, but these days it's more important to let Ava sleep...I posted a reply here this morning, and when I hit "post reply", MDC decided I wasn't actually signed in, and deleted my post. Very odd, maybe a server problem? Oh well. It was probably all for the best, as my post was long & boring.

I hope everyone is well - The babies who have fallen out of bed, Teeka after her surgery, all you mamas...

I have to chime in on the multiple girls subject - I have 2 sisters and 0 brothers, and except for my dad being a bit lonely for another boy, it was, and is, great. Hurray for girls! Of course, if I go on to have a bunch of sons, I'm sure I'll be shouting Hurray for boys!

On the multiple Avas subject - I swear, I hadn't met or heard of any other baby Avas until after we named dd, and now they're everywhere. I'm afraid we're trendy despite our geek-selves. I was a little sad, but one of the replies to the recent popular baby names thread has me thinking of it differently. I don't know how to post quotes, and I don't even remember who wrote it, but she said something like, "I think it's cool when names suddenly become popular - It proves how interconnected we all are, when we start to choose the same names for our babies". So, instead of thinking of myself as an unwitting trend-follower, I'm just tapped into the collective unconscious. Seems more earthy than fashionable this way...

Speaking of Ava, I think her afternoon nap just came to an end...
Take care, everyone.


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

I had a dream last night that I was pregnant. (I'm not.) I took it as a sign that it was time to clean the maternity clothes out of my closet and Good Lord they're HUGE! I am far from a triathlete (tho I have utmost admiration for them), but I'm still excited about being able to touch my toes again. DH and my new mantra is "2006, 2006, 2006..."

I may be in the minority, but I think it's cool when a name gets "popular." It really makes that person part of a generation, you know? I just don't like it when people start spelling it funk-ily to make it more unique. Like my cousin Jezzika, for instance.

Has anyone seen Casina?


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

don't you mamas get all excited thinking i'm some kind of ironwoman....i can run about a mile in a row now. But I'm dedicated to making the exercise thing work for me so its this triathalon training thing for me.

i gave my dd yogurt last week. (7 months...28 wks, i guess) my doc said yogurt and cottage cheese were ok, easier on the tummy than milk (cows). We bought a high chair today. We test-drove about 5 in the store and ended up with almost the most expensive one. If i'm going to buy a high chair it better be easy to get the stinking tray on and off. Also it was a major advantage to be able to use the thing as a chair. DD likes to be in the kitchen when we are but she's not always so keen on sitting on her own. Holding a babe when cooking is just a bad idea most times.

Hope ya'll are enjoying your weekend - it is our first summer weekend here in duluth.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh my gosh! I feel like it has been so long since I have checked in. Like I have been adrift in a really big ocean (bigger than normal oceans even) and for crying out loud it has only been 4 freaking days (maybe six because mothering cuts out a lot for me)

Anyhoo - Ava is doing swell. She is about to crawl. She gets up on her hands and knees. she can get her legs going but not her hands. It is hysterical to watch her try because you can see the wheels turning. she usually ends up rocking back and forth and then laying down. She is sooooo cute. I don't recall being this goofy in love with either of my other children./ Perhaps I was just overwhelmed. Madeline had her issues and Lilyka the tornado left me constantly in hyer wake of distruction.

We went up to the convertable carseat last week. We took her to her 6 month check up and she weighed almost 19#







. So we knew we were going to be pusing it to fit it in the budget. So I was at K-mart getting something and cruised through the baby section to see if the carseat we wanted (already the cheapest in town) might happen to be on sale. It was and for only $35 so we jumped. It is rear facing up to 35# and was surprisingly easy to instal and fits well in our car. for once the shopping gods have smiled upon me. she seems to really like the more up right position. she was starting to strain against the straps for the entire car ride. goofy kid. just lean back and relax.

rebx - I had a small hint of Ava beng a popular name. I was reading a magazine article and it was about what stars named thier children and they would look at a name and listing every celeb that had named thier child that. and they only picked like 5 names. Ava was one of them. I thought, hmmmm, I have never heard it but maytbe it is more popular than I thought. She was several hours old before we finally decided that we could live with a slightly popular name. I doubt we would have gone with it if i had known it was going to be the "it" name of the year. :LOL Oh well, it suits her. I have tried several of the other names we picked out and nothing else even comes close. With all the popularity surrounding it you would think people could pronounce it. for crying out loud, it is three freaking letters.

DW - About falling off of beds. If she had been my first child we would have ran to the emergancy room as fast as we could go. My first broke me in. when she fell out of the bed she landed on 3 layers of carpet and a layer of two of pad (and goodness know s what ever else gross stuff). She would just bounce right back up. Number two did injure herself. It was so obvious that something was wrong. It only took us a couple of minutes to call a Dr. and in 5 minutes that we were on the phone they went from "we can squeeze you in later this afternoon" to "how fast can you get here" . Also by now, with dissaster magnet children I cann recite the warning signs of a head injury ion my sleep. I also know that it takes a lot to injure the head. I figure if we ran to the emergancy room eveytime someone around here got a good thump to the head we would have to start havcing out mail delivered there. madeline used to threow these wicked tantrums where she would find the hardest surface (usually a stone walk way or cement floor) and pull hjer head back as far as it would go and snap it forward. the unmistakable thump of head hitting cement was heard through out the place and people would come from all over to see what had happened. Never hurt her though. at least not very bad.

How much are all of your kids eating (I just have to take a moment to say the first of this sentence doesn't sound right but at least I resisted the urge to say "all ya'lls"). Ava just sucks the stuff down. I think I could go to 3 meals a day and a sippy cup and she would be just hunkie dorie with that. She loves food. I was eating a tomatoe today and she went crazy until I gave her a bite. It was kinda cool the way she so quickly figured out how to express her desire. and how persistant she was. I gave her avacado today. She almost ate the whole thing (OK I was snitching bites but . . . ) I added some salt and that really brought out the flavor. made me crave mexican food though.

Have a good night everyone.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Kathrynn is only eating miniscule amounts. She is gaining weight well, and I am more interested in her continuing to bf then eat solids at this time.
I bought one of those mesh things where you put food inside it and the baby sucks out the juices of whatever food is in there. I've put apples in there so far. She has also sucked on a little tomato here and there.









Lisa w/Kathrynn 12/25/02


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

Quote:

With all the popularity surrounding it you would think people could pronounce it. for crying out loud, it is three freaking letters.
A-va (long A, va rhymes with duh), right?

erin is eating two solid food meals a day....about 2-3 tbs of cereal mixed in with about a "stage 2" sized baby food jar amount of baby food.

we just gave her a sippy cup yesterday. she hasn't quite gotten the whole get the water out part. but it was fun and kept her occupied. i think we will send one to daycare with milk (and a bottle as a back up).

have i said yet how much i LOVE our daycare lady? she rocks.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Kerc- that is exactly how you say it. A lot of people say Ah-va. IIt isn't phonetically correct. One consant between vowels makes the first vowel long. Gees, I learned that in first grade (I guess i can't whine too much since Lilyka is a phonetic pile of garbage) Some people actually don't even know where to start though. They really worry me.

Ava is really into the sippy cup. we bought the expensive Avent cup and she hasn't got a clue I gave her one of the disposable ones (I forget who makes them) and she loves it and totally gets it. Well at least we arn't going to have to cry over lost sippy cups this time.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Ds is napping right now and I've managed to







out of the bed to log on here for a few minutes. His nursing personality is quite something. Nursing always starts out as an Olympic event--lots of leg kicking and hand action, sometimes on and off the breast and he usually breaks a sweat. Then gradually he settles into a slower rhythm, his activity settles down and then his breathing begins to deepen and finally he's into only 4 sucks a minute at which point I may unlatch him or other times I simply hang out with him as he sleeps/nurses and occasionally has a private little chuckle to himself. He's growing so fast. I haven't given him anything but breast milk and he'll be 6 months in a few days. I'm not getting any inner or outer impulse to do so yet. He's got no teeth and is not sitting up unassissted and still has a wee bit of the tongue thrust reflex so we're not in any big hurry for solids here.

I've been reflecting alot on my pregnancy and birth. I still think about the birth at least once a day. It was such a life changing event and probably one of the most physically/emotionally challenging things I've done and...uh-oh I hear







ds
must have woken up...gotta go...more later


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

lilyka-we just discovered those cups too. i keep them in the minivan. i think they are easier b/c they don't have the safety so you don't have to actually suck hard to get liquid out whereas the typical sippy cup has a feature so that if you hold it upside down, liquid won't come out so you really have to suck on that plastic.

isabel's middle name is eva pronounced the spanish way and the same way as your ava. of course, people remember the phoenically correct way in our case and insist on EEEva.

and i always call her isa which is pronounced EEEsa the spanish way, so we are all about the confusion at our house









anyway, isa is pulling up all the time now and has started waving! i am just aghast. it doesn't even seem possible for her to be doing all this! she is definitely not going to be a baby long, next thing you know, i'll be off to post about her in toddlers and she won't even be a year old! she still has no teeth though so at least she's still a baby w/that gummy smile







oh, i love those!


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

i just wanted to say hello!

i am on a reading diet, reducing input. i was too harried and distracted with everything but my family and home.
of course the screaming has begun again.....


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

AAAggghhh, NO not toddlers. absolutely not. It was hard enough moving this thread our of the preg. forums, I absolutley refuse to move on to toddlers







Sorry, last baby syndrome.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

lilyka























...right there w/you...though i'm still hoping this won't be the last baby...


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Well if one of us gets pregnant the other will have to (hows about another girl for each of us. What would you name yours? Mine would be Esmera. ) So go crazy. And then our paralel (suddenly I have no idea how to spell that) lives will just drag me right alnog with you :LOL


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

if i get pg i will need to grow another breast. and arm or tail. and ironically, now that i really am overwhelmed with the richness of life, i can almost taste her, the next spiritbaby.


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Okay, since y'all are talking next babies already, I need to know: who already has their period back? I sure don't, and don't expect it for another 18 months (heredity).

So my mom says she heard that babies who learn to pull up before they learn to crawl have a harder time learning to read. I guess that means I'm raising an illiterate gymnast.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

I haven't started mine yet. My mom was shocked that I hadn't, but she used a paci on me, and I don't think I nursed as much as Kathrynn, so that could be it.
I don't know if i'm ovulating yet either. I guess i should try to figure that out since I am not ready for another one yet.









Lisa w/ kathrynn 12/25/02


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

no return of AF here. but i didn't get it back w/carmen until around 10 months and it took just 2 of those months to get pg. apparently, i get pg around the 1year bday of my former child so i guess i'll have to wait until november!

my dh would just shit.







: but i would be









:LOL an illiterate gymnast! that cracked me up.

okay, lilyka, another girl would be just peachy! i'd be happy either way and i have NO idea what i would name her. our boy name has always been alexander though and i think we might give that one up b/c it's gotten so popular. not that popular makes a name bad but we've been holding it on the line for 3 girls now and frankly, i'm a little tired of it. i'm not sure what we'd change it to?

for a girl, i love grace. i like sophia. they both go w/my other girls' names. i'd also love to name her paulina rose b/c paula is my mil and rose is my mom and we'd call her Lina (as in LEEna) - but i suggested that for isabel and dh did not like it.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

no period here yet either...although in a related question....

I noticed last week for two days lots of white mucousy discharge... I noticed it especially in the morning. What the heck is that??








:

I'm not ready for another. But I think the family bed in our house might be a limiting factor right now. It certainly limits our spontaneity. Working on that.

Erin had a great weekend. She's not yet crawling, but certainly starting to reach for stuff that puts her onto her tummy in a crawling position. I think the reading/crawling stuff is a bunch of crap. My dh was a fat baby. He never crawled, ever. And he read the time life WWII book series at age 6. And understood every word.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

No AF yet. Whoo-hoo. With Lilyka it held off for 14 months and then I got pregnant at 19 months. Really quite perfect. I have been having a mucusy discharge. Hope it fertile stuff. my only hope is a surprise pregnancy.

I turns out Dh has been teaching Ava to pull herself up on stuff (Hey, should we show mommy how you pull yourself up?"). Lovely. We just don't want to encourage that. As for crawling reading - poerhaps there might be some connection. It would seem like totally active kids would have a harder time sitting down and reading. also if your kid is just that kind of kid and your constantly having to keep them safe your less likely to find your self sitting around sounding out words to them. Remember *delayed* coiuld be only a few month off the norm. big whoop.


----------



## D.W.'s Mom (Apr 23, 2003)

Xmas Eve, Well, I was surprised that AF didn't return for me until three months. Especially since I was down to BF only the middle of the night feedings at that point, and then a month later, none. So, my AF has been back for three months. Is it normal to have a much heavier period after having kids? I have become very familiar with the Super Plus products, and I gotta tell you, it's not like I have all this time on my hands to be doing this right now









I was doing great to get into the bathroom twice a day at home, so this whole super heavy thing is not cool.

My name for a girl is Joanne Sedona. My favorite aunt was Joanne, my mom's middle sis. And Sedona because it is a woman's name, the place has such great energy, and it is so beautiful there. You will all have to send me your girl energy, my husband is sure he will only give me boys (which is fine. whatever, as long as they are healthy right?) but Grandma wants a granddaughter!!

Kerc: The whole reading crawling thing really says that if you walk before you crawl you may also have a hard time learning to read. It's a study, that's all. We all know how reliable they are, and how much like real life they are conducted. (My mother is a reading specialist educator lady).

I am a little worried about my little guy, breathing much better, happy and growing, but not much in the crawling/rolling over arena. Are little boys so much slower than little girls? My best friend's daughter was doing so much more by now! (thirty weeks by the way) Help!


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

No period for me, either...Hurray! I'm enjoying life without it for now, especially since I'm in no hurry for another baby. We definitely want more, but I think my body needs some more time to replenish itself before another pregnancy. I'm hoping to try again when Ava's around 2 yrs old, but I don't know if I'll be able to wait that long. Dh would apparently be happy to wait forever. He'd like 1 more baby, but seems to think we can do that when we're retired. I think a surprise pg would be easier on him than a planned one...Hmmmm. If it's a boy, he'll be Elijah. For another girl, dh likes Elsa and I like Margalit.

Kerc, it sounds like maybe you ovulated?

Ava is scooting around on her tummy, and can hold her body off the ground on her hands & knees for a few seconds longer each day. I think I'd better get serious about babyproofing the house!
She loves the cat so much, I think that's what's going to motivate her to move across the room. Last week, she figured out how to bounce along the carpet while sitting up & rocking forward, much to her delight and the cat's horror


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello! My name is Rachel and I have 2 boys--one is 7 years old and the other is 6 months. The baby was born on 12/13/02, so I think I fit the criteria here. Hope to learn some things and also be able to help out too.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

HI!









Where are you in MN. Are you anywhere near SD? i wish there were mnore mommies with a clue around these parts.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry--I'm in a suburb of the Twin Cities. But it's awesome that you think I have a clue!









I'm just a cd addict--that's what brought me to MDC, but I'm finding all kinds of neat things! Haven't had a decent conversation with the dh for a few days because I'm sittin' my butt at the puter every night when the kiddos go to bed! Oh well...it's RESEARCH, right?


----------



## Cygnet09 (Jan 17, 2002)

I love hearing how all the babes are doing!

We are still toothlessly immobile - thank goodness! Livvie likes to try to pull herself up, and when she's on her tummy I see her try to lift that heavy CD butt up off the floor! IA, rebx, she loves our kitty! Not sure who will win out: dd1 or the kitty. No real rolling over here - dd1 didn't much either. Crawled at 9 months, but dd2 will probably crawl sooner.

Still no AF - got it back with dd1 at 7 months, so I hopefully have a few more weeks to go. But dd2 is not eating any solids, so maybe I'll have a little longer respite?

Is there usually a growth spurt around 6 months? Livvie went nuts nursing at night about a week ago, but she's still teething, so I wasn't sure what it was.

Still dreaming of a third...


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

okay, isabel is like the fastest crawler in the world now. and she sits up in her high chair and eats her food herself just like her sisters. she is growing so fast. at 7 mos, she is (except for not walking) right around where my other girls were at 12 mos. this is insane









now b/c i have been "ripped off" as far as having her stay a baby. i definitely need #4 so fear not lilyka - our parallel lives shall lead us to that elusive 4th dd that our dh's "claim" not to want.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

There needs to be a high five smilie. I just can't believe how much I want another baby. i have never had the baby lust so quickly after having a child. I was even pretty ambivilant about Ava (untill I started spotting and then I was very very sure I absolutely wanted her.).


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

OMG - please STOP lilyka. this is getting too weird for real. i was the same way (ambivalent at first) w/isabel and i had never spotted b4 w/my other girls when i saw that spotting i was throwing out the hail marys and our fathers like there was no tomorrow. i just kept thinking/saying/praying - please believe me i DO want this baby. i wasn't expecting it, but i DON'T want this (thinking mc)

i couldn't function for the 2 days i had to wait to see the dr.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

i feel the same. maybe it is something abt having three that a fourth seems like no big deal. still, i want a bigger spacing!

ruby doesn't bother to sit, she just crawls up the walls and stands.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by casina_
*ruby doesn't bother to sit, she just crawls up the walls and stands.*









you guys all have psycho babies (I had one like that. her name is Lilyka. Fun aren't they







)

MCImom - i can't believe they made you wait so long. I had two, count them, 1, 2, drops of blood and they got me in for an ultrasound in 5 minutes. even met me at the door so i didn't have to explain why I was there and my MW (who only works three days a week) called me from home to walk me through it. Paranoid freak? absoluteluy. Did they mention it evenonce? nope. So much care. so much attention. it is bad that one of the reassons i want another baby is that I loved my prenatal visists and enjoyed hanging out with those people. Even the secretary was fun. mmmm, need a life.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh, and Ava fell out of the freaking bed this morning. We gonna have to get a crib. even if all we ever use it for is to wedge it against the bad. Oyur mattresses are too high for a rail and even if we put them directly on the floor it would still be a long way down. We have to do somehting though.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

i put isabel down for her a.m. nap on our bed today. went out in the living room w/the older kids knowing i'd hear her loud and clear and get in there b4 she could fall (b/c she always makes noise/cries b4 she moves)

well, i dozed off on the couch in the living room and woke up w/a start realizing i heard her, but faintly - so i rush into the bedroom and i kid you not, she is hanging off the side of the bed holding onto our comforter for dear life which is keeping her from falling to the floor. i mean i know i need to be more responsible and that this is serious, but.... :LOL it was so funny to see her there like a rock climber or something.


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

Lily is doing well. She moved up to a convertible seat around 5 1/2 months because she got too long for her infant carrier. She does this great caterpillar crawl and has finally gotten the hang of sitting without propping up on her arm.

She started pulling up last week!

I gave her baby food on the day she turned 6 months... and she had 3/4 of a jar! She sometimes asks for baby food at two meals, and other times doesn't seem interested at lunch or supper. Im making more now, and when I buy am getting the organic harvest whatever stuff at the store. Definitely convenient when Im out to eat and there is nothing appropraite to order for the baby or that would be appropriate to mash up for the baby!

Lily loves people. She has this great trilling treefrog noise that she does whenever she is happy, and it is the cutest thing. She is very friendly, she lets anybody hold her.

We had Vacation Bible School this week, and I taught 5 yr olds. Only 2 out of the 5 days did they ever need to page me, and even then I was out for 10 minutes just to feed her. She just does fabulously with other people. Rob and I even went out on a date a few weeks ago! We went to see the new matrix movie while our friend Abby (has 6 younger siblings) stayed with the girls. I came home and nursed her and put Grace to bed, and then we went out for supper!

Lily figured out the sippy cup in 3 tries! First try she chewed on the spout. Second time she understood it a little bit without the pluger part in, and last night she was able to drink with the plunger part in!

Last night she ate an entire jar of carrots, FAST, and drank a bunch of water, and proceeded to pass out for about 6 hrs.

So she really loves the food thing. Likes to nurse, but Grace was so different that way. Grace loved to nurse too much to care about food.

Lily can wave too, we think that's pretty nifty








Grace has been praying daily for a baby brotday her, and asking to see my tummy often. We would actually be thrilled with another baby right now. No AF in sight, and I hope I catch the eggy before she shows up so I miss that in between time intirely!

Baby boy names for next are Dylan Thomas and Archie Alexander. Girl names are Magdelene Audrey and Bronwyn Machaira.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

erin is almost 8 months.....she has really been reaching for food a lot lately. so i think we are moving up to 3 meals of solid food a day...or 2 meals and some snacks. anyone else do three meals?


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

I still haven't started solids.

D.W.'s Mom, I think your little guy just sounds content. Dd isn't so much a get-up-and-go personality as a get-out-of-my-way type. I think that is what has driven her to move. Pulling up and standing with support like a pro at 6 months, but no crawling. She's anti-crawling. Put her on hands and knees and she just sc-REAMS. So count your blessings! I'm starting to worry about brain damage. She insists on sitting, but our floor is uneven and she tumbles every time. Thud. Thud. Thud. She won't let me prop her up, she insists on sitting on HER OWN. What am I gonna do?!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by grian_
*Hi everyone, I just started posting on MDC recently. My daughter was born on Yule, 12/21/02. She is wonderful and her big brother loves her so much. It's been a real adjustment with two... tandem nursing, twice the diapers, less room in the bed, we're settling in though. DD is trying hard to roll over and loves to stand. She's a talker and a drooler too, unlike her big bro. Oh I love this age.*
Just back from out of town and haven't read through the whole thread, but I found it interesting that ANOTHER HEATHER had a baby on 12/21/02 - like me!!

Okay, need to read through the WHOLE thread now!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I wouldn't worry about brain damage. Thier heads are tough. Yuo sound like you have one determined little baby though.

Ava has relized that she is eating something different from us and has set to do something about it. sandwhichs are not safe :LOL She grabs a handful of whatever and shoves it in her mouth. she hasn't figured out chew though so she just gets this guilty "OK what do I do now. I don't know where to go from here, but if I ask for help she'll take it away" look on her face. silly baby. We are still at one meal a day. we tried to move up to two but she just wasn't intrested in eating in the morning. Her sisters distract her trerribly every time we sit down to eat. they swarm us. same when she is sleeping. it has totally wreckee her ability to slef sooth b ack to sleep. I am so mad at them. They just don't respect her need for sleep. if she so much asmakes a peep they are right there. In her crib even. trowing in toys TALKING FREAKING BABY TALK TO HER!! My pet peeve. also we have this little song I sing to her and LIly does it in this obnoxious baby voice and over and over and over and over (Lily has to talk and even before she could talk she would just chant the same sound over and over for hours. that is what she does with this awful song) Anyway, why is it such a mystery that iof they would just ;leave me and ava alone so I could get her down for a decent nap I would have time to freaking focus on them. as it is my entire day is spent trying to get ava to sleep.

I'm OK, I'm OK I'm OOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKKK.

Oh well, I am off to take a shower and begin rereading the no cry sleep solution.

By the way, we decided against a crib. We are going with a trundle bed. she can either sleep on it or fall on it either way a better solution than the floor.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Okay, this thread has been going on a LONG time . . . so I just went back a few pages.

Anyway, I'm glad you guys are talking solids. Kenny is toothless still as well . . . doing the whole "up on all fours, but not quite crawling" thing, but he can scoot anywhere. He never stops.

He has been reaching for foods for a month and watching food go from our plates to our mouths, so this week I started pumping to mix with cereal with a tad of unsweetened apple juice. He really liked it, but I just hate that fish flake cereal stuff. I made all of Meredith's baby food and think I'll have to go back to that with Kenny.

He handles the solids so well - doesn't push it out with the thrusting motion like his sisters did.

We are still bf'ing for primary nutrition, but my nipples are sore - I think he's gumming them a bit and I'm afraid I'm going to get a 'bite' any day now. OUCH!

Edited to say that Kenny is 19.5 lbs. and is round. He won't fit in his child car seat anymore, so we had to move him up to the older car seat. He looks 'small' in it, but we can still get a snug fit with the straps.

Makes me sad that he's growing up so fast.


----------



## brandybehr (Jan 7, 2003)

I am so guilty of lurking here.

I am not feeding solids yet, I was just reading a study today that said there is a significant lower number of infants with anemia if they are not given solids before 7 months... We also want to videotape the "first solids" and just haven't found the time.

Kiera is 17 1/2 lbs and is happy. She isn't crawling yet, and still is toothless.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by lilyka_
*Oh, and Ava fell out of the freaking bed this morning. We gonna have to get a crib. even if all we ever use it for is to wedge it against the bad. Oyur mattresses are too high for a rail and even if we put them directly on the floor it would still be a long way down. We have to do somehting though.*
This was what we did
Sidecar1
Sidecar2
Sidecar3


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Heather! boy, you think this is long! this is our SECOND thread in Life w/a Babe - following the one or two we had in the Pregnancy forum!

as for food, we do whatever 'round these parts. you mean some of you actually have time to sit down and plan for 2-3 meals a day? oh, to be so lucky (or organized







: ) it's catch as catch can around here.

mostly she wakes up b/t 7-8am and plays around for an hour, then i fix the older girls breakfast and have taken to putting her in the highchair w/cheerios while i do this. then if i have enough time and she seems interested after i've unloaded or loaded the dishwasher, i may mix her up a smashed banana, some baby cereal and OJ or applesauce.

if she's not still asleep (usually naps around 11ish), when i feed the girls lunch at noon, i'll mix up some cooked carrots and cereal or sweet potatoes and cereal and feed her. usually she's asleep though so she misses that boat! LOL!

dinner is around 4:30-5 in our house which i've been getting us all sitting down for lately and i try to get her some finger food in the high chair for that and some babyfood to feed her if i'm lucky! (i.e. not lazy)

she's down to bfing 3-4x/day but she's still bfing 2-3x/night and she's really enjoying the sippy cup. she also loves to be fed like a bird (i chew it up and finger feed it to her). lots of people think this is gross, but it's no grosser than me having to wipe their poopy butts in my opinion and all 3 of my girls have loved it.

as for sleeping, i'm trying to get her to nap in the crib, but she so enjoys me laying w/her at night and for naps that it's so much easier to put her down in a bed. and i can't do a sidecar b/c she sleeps in dd1's twinbed at night and on our bed for naps. hmmm. gotta think up a system that will work!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

totally off topic but i though you guys would enjoy this.

Madeline lost another tooth today (and I am here waiting for her to go to sleep so I won't fporget top leave money under her pillow :LOL







) So anyway, we got to church on time and I was going to run change Ava's diaper and left madeline in our seats. A few second later dh is at the door with madeline and her mouth is gushing blood and dh says she lost a tooth. well obviously it didn't just magically fall out. All the people in church saw parts of it and at the after church picnic I was collecting evedence as to what happened. noone actuallywithnessed the deed but here is what I gathered. It had somehting to do with the chair in front of her. She says she was just sitting quietly with her hands in her lap (oh right) when all of a sudden she just fell forward and hit the chair. (the tooth was already loose but no where near ready to fall out) My guess is that she was sucking on the chair in front of her (oral stimulation sensory issues - long story) and slipped and hit her toth. anyway, being the drama queen that she is she screamed and cried as though she were dying. one of my friends (who is particularly sweet and sensitive to madeline







) calmed her down and found us. now her other one is loose too. at the picnic we lost the tooth. fortunately we found it in the grass by where we were sitting. this is the third tooth she has lost dramatically, one if which we never found and the second was a complete disaster (she got it stuck on the swing - although she won't cop to it i bet she was sucking/chewing on the rope and fell out of the swing. - oh it was Avas swing by the way.)

I







Madeline. She really makes my life more intresting. Oh well off to the dental forum to ask about the big thing still in madelines gums. i don't think all of the tooth came out.

Ava is constipated so i gave her a jar of prunes (man she loves these) and am awaiting the explosion. It has been four days. Its gonna blow when it comes.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

my girl is wanting to try food and doing it but my boys never ate solids until they absolutely had to which was around 18 mths for both due to either part time work or me being pregnant and the milk supply disappearing in a week.
and they were so cuddly, esp clay i think would still be just nursing in the sling if he could. he didn't bother to get down until about 10 mths old.
so i dunno if it is a difference between boy and girl, but it does seem like the reports of rambunctiousness and food eating relate more to the girl babies.

i'm not big on food cause i hate the smelly output!

i was thinking today how when i had first baby that it never occurred to me that i could make friends (physical friends) with mammas who didn't have same age babies - that had older children (something to do with the patterns of schooling?)
and that i had no idea how having mammas to know around town was such an important wonderful thing, i
was under the impression that i needed other mammas so the kids could play together, not specifically for my own sanity.

and now i don't even know any four year olds, the same age as my eldest. the same age play is just so not necessary. if anything, it has always erupted into conflict because they have the same types of frustration and maturity of coping skills.
i am finally just starting to feel i have a community set up, and that is in part from joining a homeschooling group with my baby, 2 and 4. which could be considered early since they are so little but i don't care, i found the mother lode of cool mammas in town finally. and it is so nice to observe ages i know nothing about, like 6 and 8 and 13. and it makes me appreciate more my little ones. they really just get bigger with more refined habits.....


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Leighanne,
I'm assuming that Isabel has teeth! WOW! Cheerios! I sooooooo would love to be able to give Kenny something like that b/c he REALLY likes to eat solids, but alas . . . no teeth. Not sure if he can gum those adequately. :LOL

Cute tooth fairy story. Isn't it amazing how much BLOOD can come out with the loss of a tooth. Emelie recently lost her first when out with her aunt and uncle for Pizza. It too was a dramatic event - but she does everything with drama added!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

erin had her first cheerios yesterday. I gave them to her one at a time. She's got no teeth, but seems to have the chewing thing down.

saturday we went out to eat and erin got a little fussy at the same time we got our food. So i gave her a piece of celery to chomp on...before i knew it all that was left was the stringy part and the little bit she was holding on to. So dh and I decided she had the chomping thing down enough to have cheerios -- we figured they would dissolve before they ever got stuck and they have the little hole in the middle right?

Erin gets much of her solids when she is not with mom. A tiny meal with dad at 6 when I leave the house, a full jar at daycare and then I think another tiny meal in the afternoon. She reaches for our food like crazy so we figure she really wants it.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

they can grind with the back gums. front teeth are for taking bites off and defenses.

i've got ruby choking trained. she can spit out anything she doesn't want now, little crumbles and soft pieces of pasta. i did for clay and it was a relief to not panic about pennies and marbles which i was for reed. which is silly now in retrospect, i would have to be paid to swallow a marble. i had a hard enough time with alfalfa tablets!


----------



## audiomama (Oct 17, 2002)

Hi. I've been lurking, too. I never posted because I thought I should get to know everybody first. Hah! I can hardly remember my family members' names right now!

Erin (my first baby) was born 12-27-02.

She's _very_ active and demanding and wonderful. And I'm a very good mama and a terrible mama and contended and exhausted.

The discussion about wanting another baby is very interesting to me. DH and I just talked about it last night. My logical brain is screaming, "You can hardly manage the one you've got!" but my mama brain is saying, "Wouldn't two be wonderful?"

Also, Erin fell of the bed last week, too. Before it happened I was thinking, "Oh, well, babies fall off stuff. I'm sure Erin will fall sometime and be fine." Afterwards I just cried imagining snapped necks and crushed skulls the whole time I nursed her back to sleep (she was fine in all of 30 sec.)

Glad to meet you guys,
Kairn


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Kairn
Glad to meet you too. As far as falling off the bed - Kenny fell off the bed while I was blow-drying my hair. Emelie was watching him, but she got 'side-tracked' and just when she looked the other way at her sister, Kenny rolled. Anyway, he now plays on the FLOOR when I'm doing something else.

I do the 'worst case scenario' in my head as well. And I have a very hard time watching movies where anything happens to mother/baby or reading/hearing news stories. My heart can't handle it and it makes my 'worst case scenarios' worse! Last night I checked the girls 2x and had to put my hand on Kenny a couple of times to make sure he had a good breathing pattern. I'm just paranoid in strange cycles.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

With my first I didn't worry about anything. My brain had no idea what all could happen. Now with this baby I worry about everything., In tha last 7 years I have met a bunch of people and heard absolutely horrible things. every time she coughs "could it be pnumonia? (I missed itonce with madeline







: ) I am always wakinmg them up to see if they are still breathing. no wonder she no longer sleeps through the night. I have turned into a lunatic..


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

lilyka - just turned? you've been a "raving lunatic" since i "met" you! :LOL

actually, heather, isabel has no teeth. the gums work just as well, the only one that ever had teeth b4 she was really eating solids was carmen-dd2 who got them at 5mos. maria didn't get teeth until 10mos and who knows w/isabel - she's been a drooling fool since birth and her gums are rock hard and white, but have been that way for the last 3 mos.

none of my 3 girls have been gaggers. they've always been able to cough up whatever they took on that was too large...and i'm talking like huge chunks of graham cracker or cheese. part of the cc parent in me i guess. i too hate hearing the stories of other babies/kids and the horrible things that happen, but i rarely catch myself projecting those thoughts onto my kids. maybe 1-2x/week do i envision the "worst case scenario" while reading or online or after an accident and they pretty much come and go for me, so that's good, right?

so, i'm totally going back and forth now about going on an anti-d like zoloft or something. i have several irl friends who are "on drugs" :LOL and when we get together each week, they talk about all these things that don't bother them. they talk about how they fight w/and nag their dh's less. but they also talk about being spaced out. and i've heard once you go on, it's hard to go off.

i'm a pretty good mom i think. i really believe i am a saint as a wife. most of my "depression" is due to my dh and his own issues/depression which of course, he will refuse to get help for or go to counseling w/me about. there is a lot of animosity b/t us.

mostly i yell a lot at my kids and i find myself irritated by lots of "innocent" things that they do which i have to rationally talk myself out of being annoyed by. they are 2 and 4 and both girls so they scream so high pitched (i'm sure you're w/me here lilyka!) and i







the way they play together but they also rile each other up. and so often they're just running around being obnoxious, but not really BAD, yk? and i am just screaming in my head "stop being BRATS! relax and just be STILL for awhile, would ya?" and when i run out of patience or dh gets me upset, things like this tend to come out of my mouth against my better judgement.

i don't know what to do. i wish i could improve my marraige, b/c that would be at least half the battle, but there's only so much i can do to improve it w/out dh's help, kwim? and i do have a terrible temper and am the kind of personality that runs hot and cold. i.e. when i get mad, i am RAGING mad and then 1/2 hour later, i'm fine and embarrassed for having acted so irrationally.

a little







T but any thoughts?


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

Welcome to all you new-to-this-thread mamas!

We had an action-packed weekend full of firsts - First fall off the bed AND first fall to the ground in mama's arms.

Ava's fall off the bed was no big deal. We spent the weekend with my folks, and she rolled off the king-sized guest bed (everyone else in my family is very tall, so the beds are big), and onto a pile of blankets not far below. I was right there, pulling things out of our overnight bag, but she made it from the center of the bed to the edge and over in just a few super-quick rolls. She gave a few token cries, then decided she was fine and got happy again.

I wish the fall to the ground had been as uneventful! I was walking to my folks' front door last night, holding Ava on my hip. My ankle twisted on one of the concrete & pebble stepping stones, and down we went. I twisted my body as much as I could in the few seconds I had before we hit the stones in front of us, but Ava's head still managed to find some concrete. She has a bump & scabs on her temple, and the swelling has also made her right eye smaller than her left. So far no deep bruise or black eye, but it looks like that might happen later. She seems happy, and the doc isn't worried, but I feel queasy with guilt and luck whenever I look at her squished-eye puffy head.

I'm hoping for a boring and accident-free week...

(edited to try to improve a weird sentence)


----------



## Cygnet09 (Jan 17, 2002)

Double post.







:


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

While I was typing up my last post (which always takes me a while), I missed your latest post. I can totally relate! Not to the multiple kids issues, since I've just got the 1 baby so far, but definitely to the depression & marriage issues. I battled chronic depression all through childhood into my early adult years, when I finally figured out how to live and be happy at the same time. My dh is on an anti-depressant now, and it's really making a difference - for the better (for him, for me, for us, for Ava).

It can be pretty scary to start taking an antidepressant, but they really can help. True clinical depression isn't something you can talk yourself out of, and sometimes being on a prescription antidepressant for a limited amount of time can help when nothing else has. There are also lots of therapeutic approaches and naturopathic/holistic tools to help with depression, and I think the solution is different for everyone. But, there's no reason to think you'll have to be on a chemical anti-D forever! I've seen them work very well for friends when taken for 6 mos to 1 year - Long enough for you to address any underlying causes to your depression, or behavioral patterns brought on by depression, and to come up with ways of coping without the chemical boost of the anti-D's. I only know a few people who have been taking drugs like these for years, and they're mostly folks with bi-polar disorder, whose body chemistry really does better with some long-term help.

I really don't know if that makes any sense at all!

edited to add: I do know people who take anti-D's long-term who aren't bi-polar, but who do have chronic depression. But it doesn't sound like that's what you've got going on, so I'd bet that you wouldn't need or want to be on an anti-D for years & years.


----------



## Cygnet09 (Jan 17, 2002)

Well, we tried some banana with Livvie about a week ago and she gagged on it. I try not to be too freaked out about that kind of thing - Anna has rarely ever choked and can handle it if she does get something stuck, but a friend of mine's little boy couldn't have anything for ages and she was really hyper about it. But Livvie's coming to that same conclusion about eating - "Hey! How come I don't get to do that??" She likes Anna's sippy cups of water, and I give her teething biscuits in the car to keep her happy.

Hey Lilyka, I just heard that they have no poop ouput when they are going through a growth spurt - they just use it all up. I never knew that! No wonder Anna only pooped once every 8 days when she was under 6 months! :LOL Anyway, Livvie went through one at 6 months and didn't poop for about 6 days. Then made up for it by pooping twice in one day and again the next day.







:

Glad to have you here, Kairn - I know what you mean about the fight going on between your logical brain and your emotional self! We weren't ready for another one after Anna for the looongest time. And then, when it seemed like the time was right, I got PG immediately. So they are nicely spaced (for us) even though I was soo not ready 'til she was almost two.

Well, I think I'm a pretty good mom most of the time, but then I had good mothering, too. I do have a temper, though, and I so understand what you mean, mcimom, about getting irritated with the innocent kid things that they do. One thing that I realized is that I just need to blow off steam when I get mad. DH can just tuck it away and then gets mad at little things. But if something pisses me off, I gotta stomp around a bit or throw pillows in order to reduce the frustration level. Then I'm fine. Sounds like you are similar. I also used to feel embarrassed for having "lost it" - but now I just know that's what I am like and I give myself permission to back off from the situation and growl at something (not someone) and then I am *fine* and I can deal much more effectively with the situation. I think kids understand that. So maybe if you don't feel like it's a fault of yours, but rather that you handle things better after you let off steam, then you can give yourself permission to do it and you won't be so likely to involve the kids in it directly. How's that for a run-on sentence!









Thanks for the pics, Heather. I will direct a friend of mine here so that she can see - she had to put up a sidecar when her DS got too wiggly in bed, but she has a little gap.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Alis_
*Thanks for the pics, Heather. I will direct a friend of mine here so that she can see - she had to put up a sidecar when her DS got too wiggly in bed, but she has a little gap.*
Yes, a momma here actually gave me a link to how to do it. Jeff literally tied the crib to our bed underneath and slid the mattress to butt up next to ours. Then, we folded and crammed two queen size blankets on the far right side of the mattress between it and the actual right 'gate' part to keep the mattress from being able to pull away from our mattress on our bed. You can also put a board underneath the bed mattress and crib mattress to keep it from slipping. When I made our bed, I never pulled up our comforter, just a sheet and a lightweight woven blanket so not to have to push against the mattress . . . didn't want the 'give' b/c I worried about a gap as well. Works best if the crib can be butted against the wall with the bed butted against it.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Two jars of prunes later and the poop has been flowing pretty freely around here today. yuck!! At least 4 full diapers (Ok the last one she doidn't actually have the diaper on and was sittting onher new lambskin rug. gross.) On the up side she has been in a stellar mood today!! and her tummy has some give to it again.

Dh got in a car accident today. dang it. we just put new tires on that thing. It seems like every time a car dies or in this case gets killed it hapens right after we put new tires on it. It is totalled. so is the one he hit. Noone was hurt. thatnbk goodness. bUt now we need a car. i am pretty sure minivan is our only option although I am afraid he is going to be pushing for the SUV. What is his deal with material possesions? Total status symbol. somehimes I think I married a completely shalllow person. I hate the idea of driving a mini van (really hate the idea of driving an SUV) but i think I will just have to suck it up. they no longer make the car we had (mitzubishi Expo - seats 7, half the size of a minivan). I have to admit I like ILs caravan. But geez, a grocery getter? it will make me feel old.

Any sugesstions? How about them built in carseats. yeah? nay? do they still even do that?


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Lilyka, I'm so sorry! I belong to the camp that has totaled, umm, several cars, but never with any injuries to people. But I get sooo angry that my car is gone, it just sucks. I've never used built in-carseats, but this is DH's opinion: No. He's a firefighter/EMT and in the case of a child in a car seat in an accident, they are trained to tape them in the car seat (to protect against spinal cord injuries) and just take the whole kit-n-kaboodle to the hospital. It also keeps the child much happier than being cut out of their car seat, amd taped down prone on a body board. But if you have to replace all the car seats that were in the accident (I hate that rule), it might be cheaper to get built ins?

I tried Pantley and it was a disaster, too horrific to get into. DD still won't let me leave her line of vision. (Good thing I didn't try CIO, she might have exploded with separation anxiety.) Now I have to sleep when the baby sleeps. But try as I might, I cannot get used to the 8pm-6am sleeping time. Do you think it would be suicide to try to nudge it closer to 10pm-8am?

I'm not a worse-case scenario person. Maybe that explains why DD has her first black eye at 6 months old... I cried more than she did. Sitting an inch closer to the chair than I thought, so when she went down with a thud, her eye hit the chair leg.

No idea about the anti-depressants. But I'm that crazy person that has always refused meds for her psychosis







Everyone has to do what's right for themselves.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Good lard, they are gonna fix it







: $5000 worth of damage. we only paid $6500 for it 4 years ago, it has 120,000 miles and some electricla problem and the book value is $4000./ and they are going to make us go back to watertown and get it (32 hours away) rather than tow it. all this and it will probably take a good 2 or 3 months to gix this much damage. It also occured to us today that the air bags should have deployed. He hit her hard and square. Glad we have those







:

******Warning!! Serious Rant/Whine/pity party ahead!!******

so this brought up the whole more kids question. He said out right we weren't haviong more kids and how I better not be pregnant (and of course I am still secretly hoping the pregnancy test from several pages earlier was wrong). Gees, some days I wonder why I married him. My heart is absolutely broken. This is all I have ever wanted. if we were trying and trying and I couldn't get pregnant that would be one thing and I would be OK with it. i don't see any need to go to great lenghths to get preg. at this pouint in my life but what gives him the right to make this descision all by his freaking selfish self. he has know from the day he met me that this was all I ever wanted. It makes me hate him sometimes. That is so horrible. I feel so conflicted deep down I do love him but it feels like this unopeness to life and children is his way of hatingme. If he loved me he would get it. It is about so much more that having another bagy. It is about being open to life to this great gift. Nothing is more of a blessing that children. even crazy ones. Yet all he can see is dollar signs and there for they are obsticals to him living the life he wants. he is totally evious of our double income no kids friends. Sure they have cool eloectronic stuff, slack jobs an enourmous house and go on trips and play golf, BUT THEY DON"T HAVE KIDS!!! he just doesn't get it. How couild I have possible marrried someone who so doesn't get it.Some days I really wish I had thought this through. And no one understands. Not irl anyway.

well I will stop now. I could go on whining about htis all day but I have dishes to do.

sandra


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by XmasEve_
*but this is DH's opinion: No. He's a firefighter/EMT and in the case of a child in a car seat in an accident, they are trained to tape them in the car seat (to protect against spinal cord injuries) and just take the whole kit-n-kaboodle to the hospital.*
Duh







I knew this. I even keep a roll of tape next to my seat belt cutting knife and window breaking ice pick in my glove compartment because I am a pessimist.

It doesn't appear they make them any more anyway.

It would also be a drag if your car broke down and someone had to pick you up. or if you needed a rental car. or if you just wanted you MIL. to take the kids and put as much distance between you and them as she could. Wow, what an inconvience.,


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

lilyka-







all i can say is it's a guy thing. most of them totally lean to the burden version of kids rather than the blessing. at least the ones i've come in contact with - not generalizing to those out there who seem to have the perfect husband. oh i secretly hate you ladies... KIDDING!

i think my dh is open to life at least, but his first response each time (well, second response, first has been "how could this happen?") is: "i'm so depressed." well, now where should i put that in the babybook?

wtf? shouldn't there be more to life than sitting on the couch watching tv?


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

sandra that is a beautiful rant.
i was talking to a new friend today and she told me she badly wanted another but her husband already had a vasectomy.

i have the same issues with dh about dollar signs, though we are actually a bit too poor for my taste these days. and i want a bigger spacing. though i can feel her, right here. sometimes i can see her face. it's never been that strong with the others. perhaps i am paying more attention.

i would blame some of the conflict on the institution of the monagamous relationship and the imposed dynamics. i still think it is weird that a man has a say so in whether a baby happens or not. sex is so totally primal for them, and i think there is a fallacy for a man to tell a woman no more babies but still have sex with her irrationally. at least if he paid attention and learned her cycle then he could lessen the odds.
there's a fine line between married and not, and in this society it is still easier for those who are, even though there are more single mammas than not. though i wonder what it would be like if we just had ten year contracts instead.

leighanne, i am trying to figure the getting mad thing myself. for me it is a bad habit imprinted from the way i was parented, and i have to retrain my mind and especially my body to react differently. it is not a simple thing to parent the opposite i was parented. my body holds the memories and the flee or flight chemicals start coursing through me when i least need it. i thought i had improved since i'm not intimidated by my almost five ds, but it has started again with my screaming two.

something i'm also working on is the physicality of life. my folks rarely held me and hardly ever showed affection or physical love. they also struck me when their temper came. when my boys are batting each other and laughing, they still consider it a touch of love. when they run into me accidentally, or push me or kick me, usually there is no malice but i tend to yell ouch as if i am actually hurt. which is dumb, i have realized i really am not hurt at all. if anything we have taught them that it is possible to hurt me, and my husband, who is still home with his back injury.

you would think all this nursing and cosleeping would have cured me of my touch issues. so i'm finding that no matter how smart i get in the brain i am having to get my body to learn as well.

i am personally against the idea of antidepressants for most reasons they are prescribed for. i have many friends and family taking them. i can feel the difference. they are meant to be taken a short time to feel better, but what i see is people taking them, sort of feeling better but not fixing the problems that made them feel depressed in the first place, then terrified to get off of them, terrified they will feel bad like they did before. there are inner frustrations bricked up and the memory forgets to deal with the issues.
the people i know taking them are very happy with them, and i have never said this to them.

xmas eve, i think the sleeping time can be nudged.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

wow...a lot to respond to....

carseats - I say don't go with the built ins they suck. (I say that thinking I've never owned a new car in my life and theer's the chance one would buy used). Cleaning them is another issue besides safety. I personally like to be able to take that sweat-coated car seat cover and wash it or at least air it out. Poor little dd gets so freakin sweaty I think her diaper has leaked!

another baby....I for sure want one. But I know I am not ready to be pregnant any time soon. Dh is like ya'lls dhs....scared of not having enough, scared of not being loving enough, blah blah blah. unfounded fears in our case. We'll never have enough money, but you know what? that's ok. I think it is harder on male partners than female because of how society is structured. There are just fewer options for making *new* friends *with* kids for men than there are for women. Maybe there could be a LLL meeting for partners of breastfeeding women.

This thought occurred to me last night when we were at our friends' house with their first baby (2 wks old). DH and Neil (friend) were talking about how hard it is for them to be with the baby for the hour or so sanity break mom needs every now and again (in her case to go buy new underwear). Baby is just so upset sometimes and dad can't do as well calming baby down. This was the first time I had heard my dh say this to someone other than me -- and I think it was good for him to share. But he doesn't have many good guy friends who have kids and no means by which to meet them.
*** (mental shift here)
We have no bruises yet, but man oh man do the bug bites my dd has look huge! I worry about west nile virus. Silly, probably. But you never know and we live in the land of the mosquito! I did buy some of the off (or cutter, can't remmeber) non-deet, 'botanicals' bug stuff and it works great. I worry about putting too many chemicals on my dear child, but I know what a freakin bug magnet I am as an adult and don't want her to suffer the way i did as a kid.

***
I too come from a nonphysical family -- no hugging, no touching really. So I struggle a lot with the intense physical closeness of breastfeeding and co sleeping. That's probably harder for me than the actual feeding....the part of cosleeping where my dd is ALWAYS touching me. It is sweet and I struggle to sleep without her now, but sometimes I am touched out!

I've got to get some work done today I think I've said enough already!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Touch Issues: Well, here's a 'throw-in' for you. I came from a huggy/lovey-dovey type family. My husband did not. Holding hands in public was a huge 'feat' for him when we started dating. Things have changed now and he is always 'touching' me somewhere . . . shoulder, arm, hands, leg . . . whatever. I like that. My kids are touchy too. But STILL there are days when my nipples hurt from nursing, my body is tired of always having someone hanging on me, leaning on me, sitting on me, etc. . . and I want to scream out GIVE ME SOME SPACE ALREADY! I really think it is probably a pretty natural response, but I often feel guilty when I verbalize it. I notice it is on more stressful days that I want that 'space,' so it might have more to do with just needing to get 'away' altogether. But what is weird is that on those days my skin is hyper-sensitive to touch in a negative way. Weird, eh?

Car Seats: I like to be able to remove them as well . . . 2 of my 3 sweat A LOT from their heads . . . so, there will be this circle of 'sweat' behind their heads (happens in their sleep too). Just need to wash that sucker!

More babies: Jeff had a vasectomy. I mourned for about a week, crying off and on, but it was a decision we came to together. He actually would not have been opposed to more children, but we just decided that we wanted to move to that 'next step' with 'older children.' I went with him and actually 'saw' the procedure. I figured he was there delivering our three babies and I could tell he was scared and wanted to be with him during the procedure. My friends think I was insane to go with him, but you guys . . . he was really frightened I think (although maybe not wanting to admit just how MUCH). We share in so many things in life. He held my hand through the procedure and well, it was uncomfortable and a few times painful, but I was just thankful that he didn't expect me to take care of everything, y'know? Sounds crazy . . . but just one more reason why I love him.

Right now Kenny brings me much joy, but I notice there is a tinge of sadness with the recognition that each developmental phase he goes through is the last time I'll see that 'stage' in the lives of my own children.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanks for all the understanding. you guys rock. he came home last night and acted as though he had no idea why I was so sad. He could at least acknowledge that he has taken away the one thing that I hold dear. For crying out loud. If he is going to make me misreable for the next however long he at least has to own it and know that every dollar spent on toys for him has come at a huge price in happiness for me.

car seats - cleaning! good point. Sweat is all that yours gets soaked with? gees you guys are bunch of neat freaks







mine is soaked with a whole lot more not to mention crusted and has to washed altogether too often.

And our car is 2 hours away. Not 32 hours :LOL I need to learn how to type. I saw pictures of it last night. It wasn't as bad as i thought. but still. the hood is bent in two and the door broke off when he forced it open (YK just making sure it really was totaled)















Ava has 2 more teeth. no crying or extrodinary fussines. Is it possible the little bit of fussing she has been doing realy is teething pain and outside of pain she really is happy all the time. couldn't be. But yet it seems to be. I love it how everyone is always commenting on what a happy baby she is. what a joy after Lilykas perpetual crabbyness (that somehow manages to be endearing ) SHe is such a goofball though. she has the two in front on bottom and one to the left of those. And we were sure she would get the right one next to even things out. oh no! she got the top front left and then a gap and then another one. she is going to need braces befor she is 2. thye are gonna be all crooked. Holy crap. I hope those are not her two front teeth. I suppose it could just be a really big gap







Ahhhhhhh! that would be sad.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

Erin has a tooth!!! One of the bottom ones popped up through the gum last night. Accompanied by none of the teething symptoms she's been having recently -- no drool whatsoever despite her drool queen status, no irritability, nothing.

We are planning a little ffamily picnic for tomorrow. I'm hoping it cools off I'm not into heat at all. Maybe we'll go for a swim in lake superior!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by lilyka_
*******Warning!! Serious Rant/Whine/pity party ahead!!******

so this brought up the whole more kids question. He said out right we weren't haviong more kids and how I better not be pregnant (and of course I am still secretly hoping the pregnancy test from several pages earlier was wrong). Gees, some days I wonder why I married him. My heart is absolutely broken. This is all I have ever wanted. if we were trying and trying and I couldn't get pregnant that would be one thing and I would be OK with it. i don't see any need to go to great lenghths to get preg. at this pouint in my life but what gives him the right to make this descision all by his freaking selfish self. he has know from the day he met me that this was all I ever wanted. It makes me hate him sometimes. That is so horrible. I feel so conflicted deep down I do love him but it feels like this unopeness to life and children is his way of hatingme. If he loved me he would get it. It is about so much more that having another bagy. It is about being open to life to this great gift. Nothing is more of a blessing that children. even crazy ones. Yet all he can see is dollar signs and there for they are obsticals to him living the life he wants. he is totally evious of our double income no kids friends. Sure they have cool eloectronic stuff, slack jobs an enourmous house and go on trips and play golf, BUT THEY DON"T HAVE KIDS!!! he just doesn't get it. How couild I have possible marrried someone who so doesn't get it.Some days I really wish I had thought this through. And no one understands. Not irl anyway.

well I will stop now. I could go on whining about htis all day but I have dishes to do.

sandra*
Okay, so I TOTALLY get this!! We are 25 years old and my husband is talking about vasectomy. I told him if he did it without me agreeing I would leave him. Why is it okay to make a life altering decision like that without me? He says he only wants three, I would love a forth in a few years. What makes it right to only go his way? We are so young...why not wait and see??? Grrr...this totally gets me because i would love to have many(6) kiddos running around, and I felt like 4 was a compromise.







: I understand your pain. My H is totally into the computer/video/electronics crap too...poor baby, he can't get the newest video game system, we have 3 beautiful human beings growing up right in front of our eyes...I can't take much more entertainment than that. :LOL


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

that is exactly it (we are 28 by the way and he has been dreaming about the big v for several years.) I got number three by telling him if we didn't have another my biggest regret in llfe would be marrying him. Sucky thing to say to someone you love but it was true and I just don't think he understands how important it is to me. It isn't a brain descision for crying out loud. wanting to bring forth and guide a life comes from the very depths of my being. God put the desore there the day he created my soul. It isn't going to just gop away. especially with the sting ofknowing it was one fallible mans descission made against every thing in me. IT IS SO FRUSTRATING!!. I just keep thinking that so long as he doesn't do anything permanant then maybe God will change his heart. But then again I have been praying for that for 10 years to no avail. If he were to get it done on the sly i would be devistated. the deed and the fact that he lied about it and snuck off to do it.

Ava has a third tooth comeing in. She has a fever and is throwing up. alkways the trooper though she is in a pretty good mood.

I think we have identified the source of the rattly breathing!! thanks to a lovely MDC mamma. Laryngomalacia. Mostly benign and they outgrow it in a couple of years. every goofy thing from the breathing to getting sick easily to her feeding problems and speech delays can be wrapped up in this. It is just nice to finally have an answer.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Hey! where is everyone? i have become dependant on you guys for my happiness in life. don't leave me hanging.

we are driving a ford windstar until out car gets fixed. I looooooooove this car. i want it. I can't have it. dang it.


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm sorry, I admit it, I've beening trying to tune you guys out.









I would love







love a big family, but I had to talk dh into having just dd. And I know I'm going to to have to talk talk talk him into one more.

It makes me







and I don't want to have to think about it right now.

So, even though I only have one dc, I know how you mamas feel.









Anyway, DD loved the holiday fireworks.








What is with those stuffed animals (ie. Sesame Street characters) with the giant plastic eyeballs? Ouch ouch ouch!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

well, sorry lilyka, b/c my test was







but i'll keep trying b/c ya know if i get pg, you will too - it's magic!







:LOL

i thought i posted this big long thank you for all your feedback/help -







you mamas - etc. etc. and it's not here now, so what's up w/that? ugh. i hate it when that happens.

isabel dug the fireworks. big smiles and eyes. gotta go, but wanted you to know i'm still here lilyka - even if my posts get lost in cyberspace!








to my fellow mamas of 6/7mos babes! does time fly or what!?!?!?


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

i've been busy...we are building a deck and getting ready for a 2 week vacation to the in laws. (BTW I am SUPER excited to spend some time with family. I think we might go to the movies! It has been over a year for me and I am ready for a little movie action).

Erin is now 8 months. Whew where did it go? She's got a tooth, she's getting super good at sleeping when we take her out of the convertible carseat (or maybe we are getting better at taking her out). She slept yesterday at Target in the sling for about 2 hours....I was amazed. I put her in in the kangaroo hold and expected her to be awake and alert (she has only slept one other time for me in the sling) but she zonked right out and stayed asleep.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by kerc_
*). She slept yesterday at Target in the sling for about 2 hours.....*
I am glad she slept, but I am sorry you had to endure target for 2 hours.

I can't believe how old our babies are getting.







I want time to stop now. Every single minute has been so perfect. i don't even mid the times she was up in the night or sick and clingy. maybe it is my attitude that has changed. Maybe it is that I will take what ever ounce of babyhood I can get. mybe she truely is the worlds most perfect baby. I can't believe we are on the downward slope to thier first birthdays. It has been such a cool thing hanging out with you guys and sharing the last year and a half of my life with you guys. Oh no startin' to







Iam feeling so sapppy and emotional lately. musdt go get a preg. test . . .


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm here...haven't been on much lately...my grandpa died last week. My mom is out of town probably attending his funeral right now, which I couldn't go to because we have no money right now, and it's in Tennessee. I'm sad, and hate to bring everyone down, so haven't posted.
Sam is getting huge! 22 lbs @ 7 months, no teeth yet, he is starting to crawl, and manges to scoot backwards which just pisses him off. He tried to pull himself up on the coffee table a few days ago, and last night when trying to figure out how to crawl was up on his feet with hands on the floor. He bites me all day when I try to nurse him, then he wants to nurse all nigt cuz he's to busy to nurse during the day...it's hard to have all these kiddos at my mom's house. I just want to be at home...arg...more when I'm in a better mood!
sorry mamas


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

All shopping these days is put off until daddy is home from work. Then, he either opts to go with me and the whole gang goes or he opts to stay with the gang and MOMMY SHOPS ALONE. Can you tell which I prefer?

Anyway, Kenny is going to be crawling in a week or two . . . he's got a good part of the motion down - now to stop dive-bombing on his face.

My nipples are SORE. I notice him pulling/tugging/gumming at them more and I'm worried that I will 'FEEL' his first tooth BEFORE I SEE it!

Meredith did not get any teeth until she weaned . . . she weaned herself at between 9 and 10 months. Almost went cold turkey - I was in PAIN, but she wanted her sister's sippy cup and FOOD.

Kenny has been eating food mixed in with rice cereal.

QUESTION: Do any of your babes have 'texture' preferences? Kenny will eat nearly any baby food if I mix it with rice cereal, but doesn't like it straight up.

AND . . . do you think breastmilk is sweet? Because he doesn't like anything unless it has a bit of 'sweet' to it. As in - he prefers butternut squash and doesn't want peas, but will eat peas if I squirt in some bm.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

yes breastmilk is sweet. erin will eat most veggies if mixed with fruit, but not solo. So I mix em. DH thinks I am nuts, some kind of baby chef, but its not that hard.

so sorry to hear about your grandfather, mamamoo. It is so hard to loose grandparents.

edited to add: I spent about an hour and half with dd at the Honda/BMW/Nissan/Cadillac dealer today while I was getting some service done. We have two hondas....one car that dd can ride in and one beater with no back seat. DD and I were seriously eyeing the used minivans they had. I had to tell myself that it was a BAD idea to even think of getting in such a car to test it out. But the thought of being able to put carseat, XC skis and/or jogging stroller all in the same vehicle was exciting me! But I came home with my accord and dh arrived home moments ago in the beater, We've taken to calling rusty but trusty. There is some beauty in being able to afford your car and insurance right?


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

*mamamoo* my apologies for missing your post about your loss.







to you . . . the loss of my grandmother was a hard time in my life - so many incredible memories. My grandfather recently met Kenny (a few weeks back) for the first time and it was priceless. I got a picture because I just never know and we are so far away too.


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

Things are moving way too fast around here.

Lily said 3 words Saturday night! With an audience, and then repeated them when I called my mom so she could hear them!

My older daughter, Grace, said Mama at 7 months, all by itself, looking straight at me from her father's lap. Saturday night we had some friends staying with us, and I had been talking to Annie while Lily was nursing. She literally pulled off the breast and said "Annie" clear as day.

I was like OMG! She did NOT just say that!

I put her on Annie's lap, and for the first time, I looked at Lily and said "Mama.... Mama.." and she looked at me and said "Mama" clear as day, all by itself.

At this point I'm thinking "wow, we must be in the midst of a quiet alert learning opportunity here!". Annie and I talked some more, and then I asked Lily to say Papa, and that one was in a string of babble, but she said pa papapa papa. Yesterday and today she has said Papa a lot and Mama twice. Grace didn't know Lily had said these things because she was asleep when Lily said them the first time. Lily was saying Papa today while we were driving, and Grace heard her, exclaiming "Mama! Lily said Papa! She's talking!"

I have a new picture of Lily standing also. She is 7 months and 1 week old.
http://community.webshots.com/user/jenihuffs

How bizarre!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Holy Moly! Your babies are already talking!! Ava isn't even making consent sounds. Is that normal? should I have her checked? I think she is behind. Wow, words. that is cool.

Ava wants to crawl so bad. I think she may just skip it though. she keep ending up on her fet. she can get them moving but not her hands. Poor girl. she just doesn't get it. Her grandpa was coaching her last noght. it was way too cute. he is so goofy in love with the girls. They are so lucky to have chads parents. I am glad my Il aren't freaks. A t least not on a regular basis. :LOL


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Kenny is 6 months and 2 weeks . . . he says, "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMUUUUUUUUUUWWWWWWWWAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"

And sometimes "nanananannananananannanananananannaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa"

He likes that 'a' vowel in the 'waaa' sound! :LOL

I don't think he's behind at all . . . boy can he 'talk' with his eyebrows though! :LOL


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

Erin can say da-da-da, ga-ga-ga, ba ba ba and occasionally alah.

I consistently think ya'll have super babies. Because mine is normal and not doing anything super interesting.

I thought she would crawl about 3 weeks ago, but we have yet to see it. Maybe she won't even crawl at all.


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

I knowe that I get realy irritated at braggart parents about how much their baby can do, and I wont be sharing much about the standing and talking to other moms. I dont do a thing to encourage the pulling up or the talking, just happened!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

ging-ging - mine isn't bragging, it's complaints! why won't she stay little? she's starting saying mama too. and dang! that pincer thing she has down, unfortunately, she mostly practices by pinching me! ouch! lily and grace are just TOO cute. what's lily's birthdate? she looks very mature, closer to a year than 7 months.

isabel still looks so small and babyish to me, that's why it cracks me up when she's standing and cruising around the furniture and saying mama to me. she just







s feeding herself - cheerios, macaroni, peas, kix, it's so cute!

still no teeth though and she's so skinny! all that moving and groovin!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

maybe it is that Ava looks so old that makes me feel like she is behind. she could easily be mistaken (and has several times) for a one year old. Yet here she is acting like a seven month old GASP! Maybe it is just because psyco early developer Lilyka has just ruined my perception of normal. Mci.mom - I feel your pain. I feel your pain. At least isa hasn't broken any bones yet









Ava is insisting on standing right now. it is too funny. she 1) doesn't have the upper body strength to satnd for very long and just sort of colapses and 2) forgets that she doesn't know how to do this and lets go without warning. so I sorta have her pinned between my legs.

OK now she is nursing. Ya know, I have to wonder exactly how nursing makes them feel. she is like a little boob junkie. she cries and fusses until I get my shirt up and then sip, sip, rolls head back with look of delireous joy, sip sip, ees roll back into her head as she smiles and gives a saft laugh. my little milk druggie. Could a mother be more proud.

She has one top toth. makes her lok goofier than heck.

ya know heather. Ava talks with her eyebrows too. maybe it is just that they are so expressive that way that they have no need for words


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

well mine is cruising. a month ago she could roll over. fortunately she is delightful, otherwise i am flabbergasted. movement is not easy for me, i want her to sit in the sling so i can get stuff done! has been saying mama and dada, and appropriately babbles during conversations.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by lilyka_
*OK now she is nursing. Ya know, I have to wonder exactly how nursing makes them feel. she is like a little boob junkie. she cries and fusses until I get my shirt up and then sip, sip, rolls head back with look of delireous joy, sip sip, ees roll back into her head as she smiles and gives a saft laugh. my little milk druggie. Could a mother be more proud.*
Kenny does this too . . . in fact as I'm fiddling to get my breast to him, he has this 'stutter laugh' thing he does while he kicks and grabs at my shirt. And then, like you said - a drug - his legs slow down, his body relaxes and he nurses while talking to me with his eyes. I wish I had something that could calm me that way! HA!


*Quote:*

ya know heather. Ava talks with her eyebrows too. maybe it is just that they are so expressive that way that they have no need for words








Some days I half expect to HEAR what he's saying in my HEAD!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

Please don't think I was thinking you ladies were bragging....
It is so fun to hear about what your babies are doing! We think our dd is developing just fine and I'm not terribly worried she doesn't seem to be talking for real or crawling yet. I think she might not crawl at all...just not that interested in movement.


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

I've hidden all of my baby books with development charts - I was freaking myself out by checking them way too frequently. My Ava seems to be in no great hurry to grow up, compared to some of the babies around here! The first few times I read some of the posts about the rate some of your babes were developing, I was a bit worried







...After consulting my med-student sister, and more importantly, my intuition I'm sure that my dd's just perfect, and I'm enjoying her pace. She's not speaking English yet, unless everything is called mum-mum-mum-da-da-da-herla-ove!

She does recognize the sign for milk, though. The other day, I made the mistake of asking her if she was hungry while we were driving in the car. She had been a bit fussy, but not doing her normal "I'm hungry" cough-cough-cough cue. I used the sign to ask if she wanted some milky, and she instantly started straining against her car seat straps, grabbing for my boobs and crying. I guess the answer was YES. For once, I managed to maneuver my boob into the car seat without flashing all of the stalled rush hour traffic around us, a skill that I hadn't had any luck with before. Usually I end up waving my naked boob around, scandalizing passing motorists and pissing Ava off.

Is anyone else using sign language with their kiddos?

Since I've been enjoying all of your photos of your beautiful families, I've been itching to put together my own family website. At the rate that I'm getting things done these days, Ava will be in high school before that happens - So, if anyone has a Snapfish account and wants to check out my album there, here's a link:

http://www.snapfish.com/share/p=8469...232/l=16071973


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Been awhile since I've posted here... But enjoy reading about all of the babes mentioned on this thread- and the issues that have come up for many of you as well.
When the discussion turned to having more babies I could not relate at first. Kathrynn finally arrived after four years of trying, so I was just so blessed to recieve her that I never thought of wanting another. There are also other issues- money, over-population, age, and most importantly having the time to devote to another child like i am devoting to KAthrynn. I have told people that if I had another KAthrynn would probably kill him/her, and I am not joking!!







But the last few weeks have made me think about it a bit, as she is growing up so fast and her little baby days are fading fast!
I guess time will tell on that one...









In any case, KAthrynn is not crawling yet, but might just get there in the next week. She rolls from front to back on will now, and sits up almost by herself. She doesn't say anything but ba-ba and da-da. (We refer to dh as papa, so she is not saying his name.)
And lots of other words that I have not figured out yet. LOL
I have just bought a sign language book, and so will start to use signs. I am very excited about this.

Is anyone using elimination communication. I have been reading a lot about this, but am not sure how much time i can give it....

I guess this is all for now...


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

We have been using signs woth her since she was born (our completely unscientific experiment to see if she would pick them up any faster. my bat senses say no.) any way she totally gets our sign for nurse (milk + eat) asnd gets really excited when she sees it. (and she is always up for some nursing). I don't think she really gets please and thank you. A little abstract yet. I am recruiting her sisters though so hhopefully with everyone waving thier hands around she will start getting the message loud and clear.

And my sweet wonderful awsome baby did my very favorite baby thing today for the first time. she grabbed my cheeks with her chubby little hnds and gave a great big wet baby kiss right on the lips. Aaahhhhh!! I love that. it is my all time favorite thing my babies have done ever.

The beauty of this thread, that I just relized, especially for those of us with more than one kids, is that when we relize we forgot to write some important milestone in the baby book we can just look back here and see when they did it because you can almost garuntee it will be here


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

rebx-okay, that little girl is TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute! she is SO expressive.







i'm just all aglow over here, what a sweet girl! and i love you captions on the hubby and ava pix (balding primate :LOL)

oh, and i'm also







over here b/c you are so skinny. that is so unfair. cute, expressive baby, baby-wearing hubby, skinny and witty! who said you could have it ALL!?!?!?!?!? no fair! (i'm so jealous)

anywho...my good news (which i will probably jinx by putting it in writing and i AM bragging now!) is that isabel has been sleeping for 12 hours a night the last week or so. it is heaven on earth! we put a crib downstairs (in our finished basement) and she nurses to sleep around 7-8pm and the last two nights I haven't heard from her until 8-9am. the two nights b4 that, she was up around 5am to nurse but then back to sleep. the two nights b4 that, to bed a little later and up a little earlier, but yahoo! i am so excited!

i'm loving the milk drunk comments too. my girls have all been like that - we call it the baby orgasm around here. hands and body flailing while you get the boob out, just "uh, uh" at the breast like they haven't eaten in DAYS and then that gurgling milk happy smile like "oh yeah, that's the stuff mom!" so what's sicker? comparing this nursing to a druggie or having an orgasm?!??! :LOL








to you mamas!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Hi mamas, I've changed usernames. Used to be sky-dancer. I haven't posted in ages since ds is not liking being put down at all any time whatsoever!!! Sometimes I wonder if I'm doing right by him to respond every time he kvetches. But i couldn't let him CIO so that's the path I'm navigating right now.

I've enjoyed reading all your posts and am amazed at how fast all our little ones are growing. Ds is the size of a small toddler and when I look at him I think, where is my little baby? Is it possible to over breastfeed? No solids yet either so y'all can imagine how much I'm nursing. MCImom I don't think ds will be sleeping 12 hours straight till he's in his teens :LOL. Like Casina I'm not too keen on the smelly poop aspect but mainly he's not putting stuff in his mouth yet and is just starting to show an interest in our food. No teeth yet.

There's so much more to respond to and share but my boy is not thrilled with me on the computer right now so I've gotta run. Hopefully I'll be able to post again soon.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mcimom_
*i'm loving the milk drunk comments too. my girls have all been like that - we call it the baby orgasm around here. hands and body flailing while you get the boob out, just "uh, uh" at the breast like they haven't eaten in DAYS and then that gurgling milk happy smile like "oh yeah, that's the stuff mom!" so what's sicker? comparing this nursing to a druggie or having an orgasm?!??! :LOL
*
Umm . . . er . . . can't answer that. I'd say 'orgasm' - sounds more 'natural'









Rebecca . . . Ava is a doll! And I'm cracking up at the primate signaling his young caption! Hey, what dipes are those pretty pastels on the line?

Kenny has mastered the thrust forward, nose-dive, scootch with feet, push-up, start all over again 'crawl/shimmy movement.' The boy is going to have rug burn, but if you pick him up he will lean, lean, lean until you put him back down to go at it again. We are soon to become a 'gated' community here in the Sanders' household.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by HeatherSanders_
*We are soon to become a 'gated' community here in the Sanders' household.*
hmmm, sounds so very, umm, elite-ist.









I'm not sure what exactly to do....I love my inlaws dearly. We are getting ready for a long trip to their house and, well they don't know that erin still sleeps with us (or really that she ever did). So last night we're talking to them and they said they could put us in the guest room and erin in another room. To which we said , well she still sleeps in our room. .... which led to a short conversation about how we are "wrapped around her little finger." To be honest, well we are and we don't really think that is always a bad thing. She's not really pressing out buttons these days.....

do i want erin to sleep in her own bed?

yes, we cosleep out of the reality of needing sleep, not because we are so in to cosleeping.

do i want erin to be able to fall asleep the minute she lays down?

do i think putting her in her room and letting her CIO will solve all these problems?
nope.

The last is probably the most important. My dh is a wonderful man, his folks are wonderful caring people. But they have told me repeatedly that they had to let erik cry a lot. AND that he used to get out of bed quite often as a toddler and try to come to bed with them.

although I never planned it this way, dd will stay with us for the time being. We are going to purchase a new bed (in next 6 months). When we do...we are going to put the mattress we currently sleep on in dd's room and try to start her out there on her own and see how it goes, bringing her to bed with us when she wakes.

So how do i deal with the in-laws comments along the lines of"just make sure she's not there when she's five."


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by kerc_
*

So how do i deal with the in-laws comments along the lines of"just make sure she's not there when she's five."*
just say thanks. doubt she will be but we will let you know if we have any questions when she is 5".

In the mean time don't worry about her sleepingin your bed at MIL house. Just tell MIL you sleep naked to please not walk in on you without knocking







put some blankets in the crip and rearrange them every night. ta-da

this is my third child. my third co-sleping child and MIL still offeres to let me use dhs old crib which is up in the garage. Oh yeah, that sounds safe.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

What we did is well . . . nothing. I figure that my mother just will not 'get' what I do and there is no use trying to pull her over to my side as she's done having babies!









But what frustrated me - and I had to learn to 'dismiss' was that she kept talking to Kenny on our recent vacation instead of me.

For instance, I'm holding Kenny and trying to settle him instead of allowing him to CIO in the back bedroom.

Here are some comments:

"Kenny, you spoiled little thang . . . will you ever fall asleep on your own?"

"Kenny . . . you have 24/7 access to those things don'tcha?" (speaking of nursing on demand)

"Kenny, your mommas is tired . . . you should let Izzy put you down and teach you how to fall asleep without wearing out your momma." (that one earned her a dirty look)

The only thing I did say was . . . "Well, you raised me and I thank you - now, let me raise mine the way that feels right to me."

Didn't stop the sarcastic comments, but she has a strong opinion and she usually voices it.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

My favorite is when i'd be talking to my mom on the phone and kathrynn would start to fuss and my mom would say it's ok for her to cry a bit.
I'd repeatedly say that it wasn't. And then i finally told her that that is not how we do things here and to stop saying that. I was very firm and she has not said it since. I also told asked her how she would like it if she had to cry/fuss everytime she wanted something. That shut her up a bit.

As for the co-sleeping, they may not agree but they haven't said too much on that. They have made some comments, but I ignore them. I have made it known that if they (my parents) want to be in my life, they need to respect how i do things- or i won't be in their life! it is really that simple.

that hasn't stopped the comments totally, but it has helped some.
I don't think some people will ever really understand AP. And if they did, they'd feel too guilty for how they raised their children. That is the real issue for some people i think....

Enough rambling...

Good luck to you!


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

Mcimom & Heather - Thanks for looking at Ava's pics! I wish I could take credit for the funny photo captions, but that's the work of dh...Those pastel diapers are our Kissaluvs contours. Also, Mcimom - I'm sending that jealousy right back at ya - I've always been envious of your beautiful family!

I vote for milk orgasm - Don't know why I didn't think of that, too. We called Ava our Milk-Drunk Sailor for the first few months, when her newborn hats made her look like a little sailor and her face was more weather-beaten old mariner than tiny little girl. Milk orgasm has the potential to shock my in-laws, and I'm always on the lookout for new ways to do that. I can usually refrain from using these comments that I know would freak them out, but it makes life more fun to have them rattling around my head. I think I'm a very bad DIL.

Kerc - We're starting to run into some of those same comments from our families...We've been co-sleeping since day 1, nursing on cue, slinging Ava around, etc - But it seems that our folks are just figuring that out. I guess they gave us a 7-month grace period, figuring we'd change our ways once Ava was older?

Anyway, I can deal with the comments from my family, mostly because they're very supportive. What really gets me is the reaction of my in-laws. They rarely ask questions, but dh's sis & her hubby, who have 3 kids, like to ask many questions, in the presence of my MIL & FIL : Does Ava STILL sleep in your bed? Are you STILL breastfeeding? etc. Our answers are met by the silent, pursed lips of MIL & FIL.

I come from a very talkative family, so I'm used to lengthy discussions and debates (some of which last for years). But in dh's family, it's not OK to talk about anything that might upset anyone - We talk about the weather, and sports, and how cute the kids are when we visit. It drives me crazy, this not talking about things. I know full well that they think we're making horrible mistakes by co-sleeping, etc, but I know I'll never get a chance to discuss this with them. If I try, they change the subject as soon as I'm finished with my first sentence.

The last time we visited, I was nursing Ava on the couch (shock! horror!), with my 5 yr old niece watching. She asked "Does Ava still drink milk from you boobs?". I replied with a smile and a cheery "Yep!". "Why?" she asked, with more disgust in her voice than I knew a 5 yr old could add. "Well, because it's the perfect food for her, and we both like it" was all I could come up with. I'm walking a fine line, because I don't want to insult my SIL with my answers (she bf her babies for 3 weeks, 2 weeks, and 1 week, oldest to youngest), but I don't want my niece growing up thinking bfing is wrong & disgusting...And I don't want Ava to pick up on their attitudes, either!

Oops. Just realized how long this post is!

(edited because I forgot to answer Heather's question about our diapers the first time)


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

I like how you handled your response to your niece, Rebecca.

I hate it when people don't want to say things to you directly, so they do it thru your baby! When people do this, and it has a negative tone, i answer for Kathrynn. My FIL does this, and mostly he doesn't say anything too stupid, but one time he complained (in an email) about his daughter to her and so i responded "i'm too young to get involved in those kinds of topics." it let him know not to be manipulative like that- if he wants to say something, say it to me and not her.

Leighanne- I am SO jealous that your babe is sleeping so well. Kathrynn was doing better until her top teeth started to come in. Now it is back to waking every two-three hours, and even more often as the morning comes. UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

When people try to insult me through my babies my babies answer them. and man are those babies a bunch of smart a$$es :LOL. if they want to play games I figure manners don't apply. My family fortunately has never done this. mostly strangers who seem oddlyinvested in my person life. Go figure.

Anyway, the next time anyones MIL or FIL or parents make some demeaning remark about how your baby can cry a little, doesn't have to be attended to immediantly, you may just want to mention that you will remember that for when they are old and need your care. and then give a little sinister laugh.








a taste of your own medicine, a taste of your own medice, you deserve a taste of your own medicine







( http://www.homestarrunner.com/percussion2.html click on song number 2 :LOL I love this web site. my kids are totally addicted and it has become a part of thier bedtime routien. i am a bad mom.)


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

thanks for all the replies. i am going to try the crib/blankets idea. I told my MIL we would bring the pack and play....mainly so that we can put dd down while outside and be sure she's not eating grass.







:

we spent yesterday builting the actual deck!! this is a project we started May 15th ish. so we now have a 5 foot high platform out the back door. this afernoon we are going to try to do the railing and steps. what ever is not done by about 7 pm today will wait till after our trip next week.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Last night I dreamt that all of us Nov/Dec moms got together for a weekend with our kidlets at a big luxurious hotel. Can you imagine?!!









My mom has been staying with us and I'm hearing all of ya on the comments about one's own way of parenting. Actually my mom is really supportive of the way I'm choosing to mother ds. In fact she's pretty interested in the ap approach.Every now and then though there is an occasional comment about how ds shouldn't need to be picked up so often. Depending on the kind of day we're having sometimes I agree with her and pick him up anyway and other times I happily scoop him up into my arms and tell her how responding like this builds a trusting child etc. Lilyka I shared your comment about 'when they're old they may need care etc.' That gave both of us a good laugh :LOL

We're thinking of switching to cloth here and are slowly gathering info. Ds has been using tushies and 7th generation since about a week after he was born but I'm feeling like I want to try cloth. I don't know though it's enough for me to get our laundry done let alone dipes so I think we'll try a diaper service first even tho I'm not keen on the pre-folds. Partly I just think all those covers and cloth dipes are soo cute and I'd love to see ds in them









No solids here yet. Lots and lots and lots of night nursing. I can't remember how many times any more. 8? 10? I was just reading more about flame retardants. They seem to be everywhere and in baby clothes







.And now they're trying to pass a bill that will prohibit their use!!! Makes me want to buy all second hand or wash them 20 times before ds wears them. Honestly!


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Mamamoo, I'm so sorry to hear about your grandpa.









Solsticemama, I'm loving your new name!

Ging-ging, Lily is adorable! And Rebx, Ava is too! Of course, aren't they all? It's amazing how fast they grow up.

No words here, just babbles. And she prefers babbling to herself. She saves her squeals for interacting with us.

And no crawling here, either. We're experiencing every type of locomotion that isn't crawling. I can't pinpoint exactly how she propels herself, but she's quick as lightning.

She's very good at manipulating with her hands. She loves to pinch squeeze scratch and grab







, but her new trick is holding a toy in each hand and using her arms to hold one to her chest. Three toys! She's so proud of herself. It'll probably be hard to teach her to share...

EC is going well. We still don't do nighttime EC, so DD is quite used to a wet diaper. That means she doesn't signal when she needs to go. But if I use my intuition, we only use 1-2 diapers a day.

I would love to do sign language, but have no memory for it. I remember more from my high school French classes than I do signs I've been trying to memorize since I was pregnant.







: Poor DD, held back by her mother's stupidity...


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

solsticemama - go for the cloth! you will NOT regret it! if you have any questions or just want to chat, lmk - i switched w/isabel at 3mos and carmen at 2yo and i







it! i'm so sad i didn't switch earlier!


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

xmas eve- Two diapers a day! WOW! That is great. I am going to give EC a try. It will be interesting. What is your system? I wish I had started it much earlier. Oh well.
The sign language is also going slow. I think the hardest part is actually having two, or even one, hands to do the signs. Hard to do when I'm holding her or in action.








KAthrynn has been saying dadadada. This is funny bc we refer to DH as papa, so she is not saying his name.He is excited anyway. And i think he has convinced himself that she is refering to him.
BAH.

I LOVE cloth diapering. I wish i had the funds to really get some of the good ones i've been reading about.

That's all for now!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

we are cloth diapering....more or less full time. I have bought 4 packs of disposables since dd was born (8 months ago). it is way easier than i thought it would be. we do a mix of pocket diapers and prefolds and covers. We are too poor to do all pocket dipes, but for daycare we do the pockets. She (DCP) is loving it and will cd her newborn in september.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Hearing how y'all are loving cloth is really encouraging. MCImom I'll probably pm you with questions, thanks. And thanks for the encouragement. As I said dh is sceptical, he knows my ways but I really want to give it a try. Anyway not much else to report. Another night of nursing, nursing, nursing. I love my







boy.

Xmaseve, I am impressed, more than impressed. I can't imagine only 2 dipes a day. You are one committed mom.

Gotta run. Ds calls


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

solsticemama - my dh was/is anti-cd too. i said, "you don't change diapers that often anyway, it's my decision." i told him he never had to change a diaper again as long as i was around to do it and i've done all the diaper laundry myself (he does the rest of the laundry) which is no big deal b/c i wash diapers like every 3-4 days. so it's 2 extra loads of laundry a week (4 extra washes cause i do 2 cycles each time) and it's one can less of garbage to the curb each week. i am also supporting wahms staying home w/their babies rather than kimberly clark corp and mommies working AWAY from their babies - which means more to me than anything else. well...and they are cute!

now i have gone w/AIOS and spent over a grand in diapers







but b4 you call me crazy, i have sold off and got back $500 of that and i will still be able to sell off the very large stash i still have. i would also have spent almost twice my initial investment (2 grand) disposable diapering my 2 younger ones anyway (dd1 was potty trained by the time i switched).

my 2yo also potty trained a couple of months ago and though she and i knew her "cues" from about 20mos or so, i defintely think she potty trained so much earlier than dd1 b/c she was CDed. dd1 trained at 33mos and dd2 at 26mos though they both started cueing and trying the potty around the same time - just shy of 2yo.

okay, enough







T CD chit chat, that's what the diapering forum is for - I know! but i just wish i had been a CDing mama from the get go, so anything i can do to convince a convert!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Ijust wanted to chime in and cheer you opn about cloth diapers.

wow! $1000 on diapers no wonder they have thier own web page :LOL

Everythihg is swell here.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

isa has a tooth!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

yeah for Isa!!!!









Ava must be getting more. she was up for 4 hours last night. I am so dead. I got to bed at 5:00Am this morning. She had a fever and was just restless and wanted to play. Strange kid. there is something about a fever that just makes her giddy and palayful. whats up with that.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

I wish Kenny would cut a tooth - boy is he trying . . . ON MY NIPPLES. Seriously, what do you DO to keep them from doing this?

On another note - he is right out hand over foot crawling. And he's getting really good at reaching for and picking up the exact 'small' object that he wants (of course, always drawing it to his mouth).

But what is the worst is that with the introduction of solids, boy does his poop stink! Egads!


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

DD also gets overly playful and awake when she has a fever. She's gotten a fever with every tooth. She'll melt before she gets her 2-yr molars. My nipples are regularly black and blue from DD's abuse. I scream and she laughs. Cruel kid.

She's crawling!! She finally figured it out today and has mastered it quickly. Did I was say she was fast as lightning before? She's literally almost as fast as the dog now. Great.







:

Here's my problem: I'm finally ready to carry DD on my back. I'm no longer so neurotic that I need her in my sight, and she's so grabby that I can't get anything done wearing her on my front. But she HATES it. Screams and cries-- we're talking tomato faced and rivers of tears. What can I do?


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

No teeth here. I mean on the baby :LOL. Hey are any of you worried about your babes getting enough iron. I posted something in bfing and got responses back saying it might be a good idea to get ds's crit tested since he's seven months and exclusively bfed. The idea doesn't thrill me.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

solsticemama . . . really, they said that?

Kenny JUST had his first solids at 6 1/2 months and I've not considered this. I still take prenatals and as long as one eats iron-enriched foods in balance, why would it be a problem? Did they say?

I don't carry Kenny on my back, but on my hip. We have a Hip Hammock that I LOVE. It displaces the weight primarily to my hip and doesn't hurt my back like other carriers.

I am interested in the podegi style carriers. I saw some on tabitha's site (www.omelay.com) and I've seen them about. I think Kenny would go for it . . . well, maybe.







:

Seriously though, *WHAT DO YOU GUYS DO* when they GUM your nipples? Do you just grimace and march forward. When he first starts nursing it HURTS and I have to just relax through it. My Meredith must have been a gentler nurser . . . he tugs at it like its beef jerky or something! :LOL


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Oh, I see we are in a similar boat here! DD is teething HARD with her uppers. I wish they would just come in already! This past week has been horrible sleeping, napping, playing, ect. I have to constantly entertain her. I picked up some silicea (homeopathic remedy) at the co-op today and it seems to have helped.
DD bite into me about two weeks after she got her lower two. Ouch. I found that she mainly does that when she is not really hungry, really tired, or both. She has been good with that for the last month, but of course i am DREADING what might happen once the tops come in. I'll let you know...

They say to push her into your breast when the gum/bite down. I always scared her off with my yelps. But i always wanted to try the pushing her into me, as i have heard many success stories.
We are trying to teach her "ouch," as she does inflict pain via her fingers and biting other body parts as well. Sometimes i think she gets it, but mostly i don't.









DD is 99% bf, and we haven't been to a dr yet, but i have read that breast milk should have ample supply of iron for the babe. perhaps i will read up on that. of course a dr would probably chide me for mainly bfing her. BAH.

Best of luck sleeping tonight everyone!


----------



## BabyOsMommy (Jul 1, 2003)

I've just joined MDC and have been over on the diaper board for a while. My DS, Owen is 8months old this week (YIKES), and I would love to talk to other Mammas who have babes the same age. I kind of read through some of your posts and see a lot of stuff that I've been thru/am going thru.

I guess I'll just do a short introduction and then try to get to know everyone as we go if that's okay? Don't want to intrude...

I'm 27, on mat leave and desperately trying to work it out so that I can stay home and still save for a new house that's not in this neighbourhood. DH is 32 and computer programmer. We've been married for 4years and Owen is our first baby. He is an extremist, happy one second, screaming the next. Has been since he was born, but the first 2 months were mostly screaming. Now he's mostly smiling. He has 2 teeth, has been on solids for a while and is crawling and pulling himself up on anything he can.

Mostly I am really relieved to read that there are still babies here who don't fall asleep on their own yet/aren't sleeping thru the night. I have major family pressure from both sides to make this happen and been made to feel like it's my own fault I'm tired because I don't let him cry. He doesn't sleep with us or even in our room because no one was getting any sleep this way, but still wakes 2-3times/night. He's been going thru urinary tract infections non stop since April though, and is on antibiotics as a preventative measure, so I am loathe to think of anyone just letting a baby cry especially with all of this going on in his system.

The only question I have input is that where I live, yes they recommend getting bloodwork done on babies who are bf exclusively after 6mths because all of the iron they had stored at birth has depleted by then. Apparently iron from us is not in breastmilk. This is unless you are giving them infant cereal fortified with iron. I think it's controversial and would be doing more research to see if it's just the medical profession imposing on nursing mothers as they tend to do here.

Also, Heather, Owen was chewing on my nipples before teeth, and I unlatched him, sat him up and took a break. Sometimes he just wasn't really hungry and that's why he was doing it.

Wow, that's a novel! Sorry. Looking forward to getting to know everyone here, I am excited to have support from a like minded community of Mammas!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Annette, you aren't intruding at all.
I've only recently jumped back in with these mommas and have been reading 'back' to catch up and learn the babe's names and personalities that we talk about here.

Glad to see a Diapering Momma OUTSIDE of Diapering. Those who dare venture out are few and far between! :LOL

Oh and thanks to you and Mona for the tips on the gumming. It is true - it does seem to be when he isn't 'hungry,' but sometimes nursing is the only way to calm him down when he gets all revved up . . . guess I let him use me as a binkie sometimes. HA!


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Heather- I have always tried to use myself as a binky for DD. So when she started biting it really put me in a bad situation, bc i hate to use the binky, but there was no other way to calm her! I really hated that, and it made me very emotionally frustrated that I could not calm her thru my breast. I guess i got over that. WE still use the binky only when desparate.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Isabel just smiles when she tugs/bites on the nipple and I yelp. Nice. I have no recommendations. My dd2 did this too but I don't remember it being often enough to be a problem.

ACK! Please do not poke your dd for iron. I'm sorry, but unless she's showing complications or something from anemia, I'm sure she's fine. Leave her alone is my vote!

Isabel is also waving now. She does it all the time, like she's practicing. It's so cute!

Heather! You are EVERYWHERE! How do you get so much done in a day?!!?!?


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

I agree, don't test for anemia unless he's showing symptoms. I'm about to forfeit WIC, which we really need, because they require a poke from DD if we breastfeed past 9 months. "They" say so much about iron in breastfed babies. But babies were born and thrived long before they even knew iron existed! It burns me up that moms take thriving babies to check-ups and are told to change what they're doing







WTF?!

Welcome Annette! I'm 22 years old and have yet to sleep through the night. My mother tried EVERYTHING. I figure everyone grows at their own pace. Would you rather your baby wake you in the night because he wants you, or let you sleep because he doesn't think you would come to him if he did cry?


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

XmasEve - we lost WIC a long time ago b/c Kenny isn't vaccinated. Couldn't even sit for an appt. unless we took him downstairs and updated his shot record (he doesn't HAVE a shot record, how can I 'update' it :LOL )

MACMOM <well . . . formerly> That song is playing in my head
_"Get around . . . get around . . . I get around . . . yea, get around . . . get around . . . I get around. I get around . . . bababababa. . . "_

I'm losing it - that's what!

No pokey wokey for iron!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

If you have a reason to be concerned about your babies iron levels hen there are some solid foods that can really beef it up quickly.

Prunes and prune juice (Avas favoite







)
Mix it with cereal and the two will help each other along. also you can make teething biscuits with black strap molasses and apple juice and infant cereal (no I don't actuall;y have the recepie that goes with that) but everything in there works together to help create absorbable iron.

Also 6 months old are pretty much good unless the were preterm or low birth weight or always sick (in which case I would have them tested even if they were on solids). Babies start becoming anemic at around 9 months if they are still exclusively breastfed. But there are plenty of other places to get iron besides supplements.

Lily was a super biter. try not to yell. I know I know how do you not. Burt I yelled really loud one day (don't judge me, we considered going into the emergancy room it was so bad) and it was aweek before she would nurse again. I t was horrible but on the up side it gave my nipple a chance to heel. I had to use an ice pack at least once a day for about 3 months. she is still a biter wehen she get sfrustrated. the other two do the anonoying scraping accidental nipping etc. . . it sucks. i have been a LLL leader for 6 years. I have had three children. i have asked every LLl leader and every mom Ihave ever met what to do to stop this. Noone has any answers. the best I have to offer is be mindful of position and latch. If they start playing with your niple end the feeding and offer to feed them later when they can refrain from biting. If you end the feeding every time the start playing then eventually uyou will have the conditioned to not play.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

It was DaryLLL who suggested the iron test. It never would have occurred to me but I think I read it about it somewhere and figured I'd ask. Now I'm not sure what to do. Y'all can read the responses in bfing.

Last night dh and I went out on our first date since ds was born. Actually our anniversary date. I couldn't figure out what to wear. My wardrobe these days consists of alot of milk-stained sweaty t-shirts and those just didn't cut it because for the first time I had no babe in a sling to cover them up :LOL. I came up with something reasonable tho and out we went for 2 hours and 45 minutes







. Ds was with family at our place but I still called in twice. He was fine, his mom needed some comfort nursing upon her return tho :LOL. But dh and I had a pretty good time. It was kind of surreal actually. The kicker was that there was a babe about ds's age behind us at the restaurant so everytime he 'sounded' I was brought out of my romantic reverie and back to reality :ROTFL








BabyOsMommy Your ds sounds a bit like mine from laughing to crying in the same breath and sometimes both at once.

Heather your ds and mine share the same b-day. And I'll be visiting your website. You come highly recommended from mcimom. I think I'm becoming a convert. It's a religion. Dh asks if I'm tithing yet :LOL.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by solsticemama_
*It's a religion. Dh asks if I'm tithing yet :LOL.*
Umm . . . your husband and my husband would definitely get along! He asked me what in the world could be so exciting about Diapers that I could have nearly 8,000 posts talking about it.

But then . . . he doesn't 'get' message boards altogether.

If someone would hook me up with a fly fisherman's board, then we would be in business! :LOL


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Heather - for your dh - http://www.outdoors.net/forums/index...rum=FlyFishing

Now you're gonna have to fight for the computer! :LOL


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

for the yanking/biting/pulling on nipples....i keep a nuk handy and stuff it in her mouth when she starts. I hold her close, like we're nursing, but usually she ends up chewing the heck out the the hard plastic on the nuk.

erin is getting her two top teeth now, i think,hope, pray....she has been a regular crank for the last three days.


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

Wow. Ava & I are visiting my folks, and so much has happened while I've been away from the computer!

Welcome BabyO'sMommy! I love the name Owen







I had recurrent UTIs all through childhood, and I know that your ds appreciates not being left to CIO - There's nothing like a mommy to make the pain of a UTI bearable.

Heather, my nipples are in the same boat! Ava is a dedicated chomper, too, and still doesn't have a tooth. I tried the pull her in close & fast trick to get her to stop biting, but that only makes her lock on harder. I've started popping her gently off my boob the second she starts chomping. It seems to help if she takes a quick break (just a few seconds, usually) before latching on again.

Lately, I've been doing what Kerc does. I broke the promise I made that my baby would never have a pacifier. When she's not hungry, and only wants to chew a little boob gum, I've been giving her a pacifier instead. She LOVES it - I cradle her in my arms and she chews away, and switches back to the real thing when she's ready for some milk. I've been doing this for about a week now, and I think I'm starting to get some feeling back in my nipples...

Ava started pulling herself up on furniture last week, and this morning she crawled for real - Not just an extended lunge, but some real floor-covering action. By the time we get home from my folks' I think she'll be moving fast enough to make our cat's life very interesting. I'm just bummed that dh is at home, and is missing out on this first!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mcimom_
*Heather - for your dh - http://www.outdoors.net/forums/index...rum=FlyFishing

Now you're gonna have to fight for the computer! :LOL*
Do you know a man that frequents this???
Now what to do . . . do I show him . . . do I not?

*GUYS I HAVE TO CONFESS* Kenny has a binkie and I GIVE IT TO HIM these days because it remains the ONLY salvation from nipple chewing too. I am soooo glad to not hear the horrors of what I'm doing to him by allowing this. He still wants to nurse more, but I wouldn't be able to nurse normal if he was able to do to me what he does to that nipple! YOWZERS!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

:binky user also. Mainly at night. Ds likes to lie in my arms and suck away. Sometimes he seems to prefer it to mom







if he's full I think and doesn't want more milk but wants to







. But he has yet to start gumming on my nips. I read about one mom who used to love her babe up by pulling her babe in real close when her little one bit her and then the babe would need air so would stop the biting. It sounded sweet.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by solsticemama_
*I read about one mom who used to love her babe up by pulling her babe in real close when her little one bit her and then the babe would need air so would stop the biting. It sounded sweet.*
i think your boobs have to be on the bigger end of things for this to work!! Mine are a B cup when i'm so full of milk i'm about to burst and it doesn't work for me.

with regards to the binky.... I recall what it says in the sears baby book and think it ain't so bad that my dd has a pacifier in her mouth and my boob is not bleeding.

The book says somethng to the effect that pacifiers (and bottles for that matter) work better when there are two people holding them.


----------



## BabyOsMommy (Jul 1, 2003)

XmasEve - got a real kick out of you still not sleeping thru the night.







I'm frustrated with "well meaning" relatives who comment on my inability not to "spoil" him.







I swear my in-laws are waiting with a big "I told you so" later when he's not "independant enough" because he was nursed to sleep







: Owen will show them









About the biting, Owen has only actually bitten me on one occasion, 3x in a row all of which made me scream and him cry. Thank goodness he didn't decide not to go on a nursing strike. Mind you I think it would take quite a bit for this kid to give up the boobie! I think a lot of the "chewing" and playing can be taken out on a :binky rather than mommy and not cause any undue harm. Owen goes thru spurts with his, sometimes he loves it, most of the time he leaves it.

Heather - "No Pokey Wokey"? That made me







.

I also wouldn't put a baby thru an iron test just because he/she's bfed. I know what the recommendations are here, and I have an idea why. We're going thru a lot right now with Owen and infections and I'm frustrated. He's had 12 antibiotic free days in the last 2 1/2 months because he gets one UTI after another and fevers that spike up to 41 degrees celcius (I think that's 103.5 farenheit?)







He was just prescribed the newest round today because the last one didn't work. We have a specialist's appt next week, but I'm so tired of them placating me with prescriptions when what I really want are answers.

Wow, again a novel.





















Sorry for being so longwinded... I'm not meaning to be so forward all at once. It does feel good to talk some of this out, though.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Just checking in, and wanted to say mamas on WIC it is against the law for them to withhold your WIC because of refusing tests/vaccinations!! Please check into this. They should not be forcing anyone into these. I refused the iron test so many times that they don't even ask me anymore. If my child looked sick or acted sick I would go for it, but he is a giant healthy, active little baby...no need to poke. Also iron is passed through your breastmilk in very small amounts, but the baby's body absorbs it much more efficiently than a supplement or even the iron found in cereals(fortified foods). Also if you waited to cut the cord after giving birth until it was done pulsating, they will have had a greater store to begin with. I just talked to my midwife about this issue, because my health nurse brought it up...
HTH someone








Sam is huge and 22# at 7.5 months. He bites me ALL THE TIME! I know it is when he is not really hungry, but man it was so much easier when he wanted to nurse all the time! :LOL He still has no teeth, I hope the biting will slow down a bit when they finally pop through. He has this weird thing on his bottom lip though, I don't know if he bumped it or what, but it's kind of swollen, and inside his lip is streaked with white.







:
Not sure quite what to think of that...all in all things are okay, and I am thouroughly loving having this little guy as an addition to our family!!!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

BabayOsmom- since your son has been sick so much I would get the iron test. Anemia can cause weak immune system. If all it takes to get him well is a little iron boost then so be it. I had two UTI while I was pregnant and it was truely the most painful thing in my life. including labor.

I have a question of the toothy kind. Ava has a blood blister looking thing around her tooth that is comeing in. is this normal? we have cut a lot of teeth around here and Ihave never seen this. Maybe I should check on the dental board. but you guys are so wise and smart and pretty . . .

Want to talk about binky confessions. Ava has given hers up and I am trying to convince her she **** wants it. she chews on the side. even worse I went out and replaces them. spent $10 opn freaking binkys and she gives them up cold turkey the next day.







:


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by HeatherSanders_
*Kenny does this too . . . in fact as I'm fiddling to get my breast to him, he has this 'stutter laugh' thing he does while he kicks and grabs at my shirt.*
I was skimming the posts here and saw this and had to say that Caden does this same thing. It's hilarious!!








I can't read too much about what others' babies are doing, though. Caden seems to be a lot slower in a lot of areas.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

I used a binky soon after dd's birth in desperation as she had mild colic. I had sworn i would not, but you know that one....
Anyway, i started to wean her from it at 2-3 months, and got it so that she would just have it at nap time or night time only when necessary- like when she wakes up in the middle of the night, after JUST feeding. Of course, lately that is not working as much. I guess it is bc she feels tooth pain and wants me, not that plastic thing.







Which is good, but damn it!!!!
I just have to laugh, bc i never wanted her to have it, and now she often doesn't want it when i try to give it to her.
OH well!

When I am getting my breast out to feed dd, she does this open mouth bird thing- saying uh uh uh. then once it's in, the eyes roll back. gotta love that.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

blood blister? never seen one on a kid. but i've had one when my wisdom teeth came in. urgh painful. i *think* (I was 12) we had the dentist do something.

Quote:

_Originally posted by lilyka_
*BabayOsmom- since your son has been sick so much I would get the iron test. Anemia can cause weak immune system.*
I agree. How do the insides of his eyesockets look? My doc checks erin's, the rim of her lower one, for that kind of thing. It's suposed to look bright, not dull.

Quote:

*Maybe I should check on the dental board. but you guys are so wise and smart and pretty . . .*
do go on....


*Quote:*

spent $10 opn freaking binkys and she gives them up cold turkey the next day.
does she hate the taste of the new ones? erin hates em right out of the box, but after the dog gets them and they go through the dishwasher a couple of times and they get a little softer and I think better tasting.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

I swore I wouldn't do this bc I wanted to have weaned ds from the :binky but I bought two 6+ months binkies the other day. I have yet to use them. I just can't give up his baby binkie yet. I think I'm going to keep it forever









We're going camping for a week. Hmm. I'm thrilled to have ds surrounded by all that nature and greenery for a week. No MDC for mom though







. Hubby will be pleased about this. Like your dh, Heather, he doesn't quite 'get' the message boards.

Everyone's babes have teeth it seems. Ds is still giving that gummy smile that I love so much. Not in a big hurry for a toothy one. Is anyone worrying about cavities and night nursing. I have 2 friends who had serious problems with their babe's teeth (required extraction and lots of stress) and I know there's alot of controversy over whether it's actually caused by night nursing. But I've seen ds fall asleep with milk in his mouth and that stuff is sweet!!!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mona_
*When I am getting my breast out to feed dd, she does this open mouth bird thing- saying uh uh uh. then once it's in, the eyes roll back. gotta love that.







*
This is what Sam does!! I love knowing I give him so much pleasure...ah, to be a baby at my mom's breast again!!! :LOL


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

I know - breastmilk is soooo much sweeter than I thought it would be . . . it sort of has that starchy sweet taste like the liquid from oatmeal or something. :LOL


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by solsticemama_
*Everyone's babes have teeth it seems. Ds is still giving that gummy smile that I love so much. Not in a big hurry for a toothy one. Is anyone worrying about cavities and night nursing. I have 2 friends who had serious problems with their babe's teeth (required extraction and lots of stress) and I know there's alot of controversy over whether it's actually caused by night nursing. But I've seen ds fall asleep with milk in his mouth and that stuff is sweet!!!*
My kiddo still has no teeth, he is 7.5 months...I have been swearing they are gonna pop through anytime now for like 4 months. :LOL My 2 older kids have had very bad problems with their teeth, both requiring surgery...it was horrible and tramatic to all of us! I do not believe nightnursing _causes_ dental caries, but I do believe if a child has weak enamel(sp?) due to heredity, or something that happened in the womb(there are links to taking antibiotics, which I did with both of my older kids, while pregnant and cavities)night nursing will contribute to the decay. Because my kids are at risk for weak enamel(dh teeth are horrible), I will be wiping Sam's teeth down with a cloth after nursing and start brushing with _very_ soft bristles(brushing can actually cause more decay problem on weak enamel, if bristles are too hard, or if brushing is too vigorous), I will also use flouride(NEVER thought I would say this!!!!)in small amounts, like a fourth of the recommended amount. I am _only_ being this causious because of the history of my other two though...hope I'm not scaring anyone!!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

mamamoo-our dd1 has "bad teeth" too, i totally think it was the antibiotics i took while pg and she went to bed w/a bottle of formula (i know-blech! bad mama!)

the good news is dd2 is fine - better than fine. perfect teeth.







and i hardly brushed them b/c she fought it so hard so i know it wasn't my better care







: (bad mama!)

ok, enough







T tooth talk.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

One more







T tooth thing.







I am hoping with all my might that Sammy's teeth will be okay. I had no antibiotics, and his diet will be MUCH better. I also had less toxins in general while pregnant with him...

What do you guys let your babies eat?? Sam has had lots of different things(fruits and veggies mostly), including whatever he can find on the floor from big bro/sis. I swear we could vaccum 20 times a day and Sam could still manage to find something on the floor to eat.







:


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Speaking of teeth, DD's upper left finally popped through today. That seemed to help with the crankiness today, but was a bear this evening. Now we're waiting for the top right.

DD is 99% bf. Some days she has nothing else. Other days she has avacado, or banana, apple.
She is gaining weight wonderfully, so i'm not eager for her to have much more at this point.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Do you guys notice fever and a lack of sleep when teething. Neither of my daughters had fever and it does not make sense to me why they would . . . it isn't as if the body is fighting an infection - just pushing in teeth.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Yes, and yes. DD has had a slight fever with every tooth so far. (I have read that is common) And i guess due to the discomfort sleeping has been yuchy.
I just keep saying to myself, it WILL get better!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Madeline and Ava both get/got fevers with thier teeth. I think it may be like putting the immune system on high alert. there is a break in the skin so there is a chance for an infection so lets get working before it does. antoher hypothisis (can you tell my friends and I have talked about this at length) is that they get a little fever and that jump starts whatever it is that pushes the teeth through. so the fever causes teething instead of the other way around. Ava is also up during thenight when she is teething. not at all unhappy but up none the less.

Speaking of teeth. Ava has two more popping through. so that so that is nine. well 8 almost nine. I just feel that left bottom one has got to be right there,. it's buddy came through almost 5 months ago.

she eats everything. I have given up onmonitering what she eats. she can't get enough real food. she goes crazy if she sees me with something and I refuse to share. Todays big fun were slices of cantalope, crackers, and zweebek toast (holy crap this stuff has a lot of sugar) oh and rice pudding. She still likes the pureed stuff but really gets into real food.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Ava has nine teeth? Wow! Ds has none. But night-time patterns have shifted in the last week to a very restless babe. He wakes almost hourly--at least that's what it seems to me. Last night was better but still lots of nightwaking. I used the :binky alot







: Maybe he's teething but so far they're still elusive. As for food still solely on bm.

I'm wondering how our camping sleeping situation is going to go. They'll be an entire book of posts to read when we get back. Lots to do today on top of the usual. Hope all you mamas and babes have a good day


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

yeah 9!







and six of those have come in in the last week or so. she is a trooper though and we have had hardly any complaints.

Ava has suddenly become really sensitive and somewhat clingy. this is way out of character for her. Is this just a nromal developmental thing. she seems to be genuinely upset by loud noises. Not scared so much as "hey why did you have to yell at me" as in even when we are cheering forher or just something falls. I don't remember either of my other children doing this. Could this be a sign of siclkness? seperation anxiety? just plain anxiety?

She started cruising today for the first time. she is so goofy. the only place she pulls uo isin her bassinet which rocks so then she gets it going all crazy like until she falls







: and today she started working her way around it. she didn't get very far but enough to convince me she is going to walk before she crawls.


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Mamamoo, thanks for the info on WIC regulations. Now I know to look up that rule and bring it into my next WIC appointment. I really appreciate it.

Antibiotics in the womb are bad for baby's teeth?!







I knew I shouldn't have taken those two courses the Dr. prescibed when I was pregnant.







Dr. "No harm at all," my







. And DD only falls asleep with a leaky nipple in her mouth, and won't even stay asleep without it in there. I try to play the "tickle your teeth" game several times a day to wipe off her teeth- do you think that helps?

DD has ran a fever (about 100 F) with teething. I only worry when it also occurs on a really hot day, and DD pees noticeably less. But she never seems to be in pain. She also sleeps less when she's teething, but that might be because she's hot from the fever.

We don't have a check-up until next week, but I weighed DD on the scale at the store and she's just under 16 pounds.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

lilyka--my Owen is like that lately. If someone speaks to him loudly or laughs loudly or anything, he gets the big ol' pouty lip and sometimes cries. He just started that and he's 7 months old. Must be an age thing. I also remember my older ds at 7 months developed stranger anxiety. I think Owen has it, although I've never left him with anyone other than dh, and I certainly don't want to find out what he'd do with someone other than dh or I anytime soon.

I started a thread a while back about naps. Owen is too big for his swing--where he's always taken his daytime naps at home (when we are away, he usually just naps in his infant carseat, which we will be doing away with soon also). I'm at a loss for where to put him to nap. I don't like napping him in his crib, as I like to designate that for nighttime (read: LONG periods of sleep, :LOL), plus we spend the bulk of our day upstairs and his room is downstairs (we have a monitor, so that's not an issue--I just like him to be close). Anyone have suggestions as to where I should nap him? I don't want him on a bed--he'd fall off. I set up a portacrib and he HATES it (frankly, I do too), so I've been napping him on the floor with a blanket, but that seems so uncomfortable. I was thinking about buying a very large dog bed (new, of course) to lay him in--looks comfy and just about the right size. Any other thoughts?


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

The weird thing about Avas sudden stranger anxiety is that I have left her with peple and she was just fine. Laughing and playing when i cam e back to get her. Now she won't even hang out with her dad. Not that I blame her. He has been a jerk lately.

Anyhoo, today is a mothing free day so I have ot run.







Just wanted to check inhere.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

DD has suddenly developed stranger anxiety too. She will be fine for about 30 seconds, and then all of the sudden she realizes she doens't know them and the pouty poopy look (as we call it) comes out. This happens if I'm right there, and even sometimes as i'm holding her. If we stay there with the person she will warm up in about 5 minutes and be totally fine.

Brayg- DD naps in my arms







: or in her car seat while out on walks (which she too is about to out grow







.
Sometimes i can put her down onto the bed, and she will stay asleep. She makes noise the second she awakens, so we are ok there for now. But probably not for long, unless we put the bed on the floor, which i DON"T want to do, but may have to for saftey.
My mom put my brothers kids to sleep on the floor on a blanket=- she said they did great there and she never had to worry about them. I guess you could give that a go and see how it works out.

We are still waiting for the top right tooth to come in. The left one is clear through now. She doesn't seem to be having as many teething pains- doesn't want to chew as much and doesn't want the frozen "chew toy", but damn she is not sleeping much better. Today she got up at 5. UGH!!!

well, dd is calling. hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Kenny went through a period of time at 3 months where he would have no one but me. He was always in the pouch or the Hip Hammock, so he was always 'on' me and others did not 'ask' to hold him b/c I think they felt I didn't want that. Well, for some people I guess I would not have wanted to, but many that we are in contact with on a daily basis would have been fine in my book.

However, I really see NOW how all that carrying and being ON me has helped him feel comfortable to go to the people that I interacted with on a regular basis during that time. He trusts that I trust they are okay. He gets a 'feel' for them from how I must have held myself when around different people. I notice he is leery of those I am leery of and embraces those I embrace.

No teeth yet. Still a low fever off an on in the evenings . . . well, probably not even a fever . . . warm head and back.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Ds is napping on the floor as I type. He does fine there. I did put a pillow under his head so it would be a little more comfortable. He's obviously not minding the floor, as he's taking naps the same length as he did before. This way I don't have to worry 'bout him rolling off anything. He likes to play and roll around when he wakes up, so a bed is out of the question.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

hey all! I guess I could say hey y'all. or would that be howdey? Anyway . . .

More wierd stuff with Ava's top tooth. It is like it is stained with blood or there is a little blood that is just always there







: this is the one with the bleeding and the blood blister. Now you guys have me all worried. i hd a lot of antibiotics in this pregnancy (6 rounds) and yes, they were worth the risk. but, now I am all paranoid. Thanks guys


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey mama~Try not to worry(yah right!). I just said there have been links to it, not a positive corelation(sp?), just that I've heard it through the grapevine, read it somewhere(maybe Mothering?). Look into it some more(though I'm sure most Doc's will say there is no conection). Do you think it's just from popping through, or is there a brown discoloration? Try to scrap it with your nail, if it is soft, it could be decay, if hard then probably not. I doubt she would have decay this early though...

Sam still has no teeth...and not crawling yet. He's so sweet though. I NEED to get my digi cam fixed so I can post pics. He's growing out of all his medium dipes, but is not tall enough for larges, so looks like we are going back to prefolds for a while. He has been having a hard time sleeping the past couple of nights. Needs my nipple in his mouth at all times, needless to say I'm sore!!







I don't know if it's from teething, or if we might be getting some yeasties...only time will tell.

About the seperation anxiety, man o man, I walk out of the room for one second and you would think I'm leaving him forever. I don't even have to leave the room, just turn my back a little like it's a possibility, and he starts screaming away. You would think this kid gets left alone all the time or something. :LOL I will be happy when he starts crawling so I can go to the bathroom and he can follow me if he wants.







I can't believe how fast they are all growing though. It's hard to believe this time last year I was carrying this little guy in my body...


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

brayg-i think the dog bed thing sounds wonderful. my friend has a real dog and he uses the dog bed, but her kids and my kids







it. i would think that would be fine and so cute









lilyka-i'd take her w/you or dh or your kids next time one of you has to go to the dentist and get an opinion. with maria (dd1) that's how her teeth came in - discolored and by 18mos - there was obvious decay. it's like they came in bad, ya know? and i remember reading on the internet when i looked up my antibiotic that i took when i was pg w/her that one of the side effects could be "discoloration of infant's teeth" - but i can't for the life of me remember what antibiotic it was that i took now. i should call the dr and have them look up the records.

isabel has also started w/the making strange. sometimes if i just walk out of the room, she cries. but if i'm gone and she doesn't see me, she doesn't seem to mind other people. it's so "out of sight, out of mind." she's on her second night away from me tonight.







the first night was last sunday. she spent the night w/my MIL. we left her house at 8pm and w/2 bottles of EBM. MIL fed her w/one bottle and put her down right after we left. she slept for 12 hours and i didn't see her until the next day around 9:30am.

tonight, i nursed and put her down for the night at 6:45pm (she was tired) and she'll hopefully sleep 12 hours. i won't see her until tomorrow around 5pmish. she's w/my mom who has 6 bottles of EBM for tomorrow.

i NEVER left my other girls this early. i didn't leave dd1 until i had dd2 when she was 22mos old and that was w/her dad overnight. i didn't leave dd2 until she was 18mos and weaned.

i feel kinda guilty but i don't know why b/c i know she'll be fine and won't even cry for me. it just seems like so long for such a little one.

well, off to pump and then to bed!







g'night ladies!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Wow!! That is brave! I don't think my mom would even be willing to keep Sam for that long. :LOL Have a great night mama!


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

12 hours?
OMG i am sooooo jealous.....
More later, dd is calling...







:


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

I went to my first 'girls night out' without Kenny last night. I nursed him before I left, came back between dinner and the movie and nursed him again and then came back when the movie was over.

Jeff said it was VERY hard to settle him about 30 minutes out from the end of the movie, but that he was glad I got a night out with my girlfriends.

I have to tell ya - I KNEW Kenny needed me during the last hour of the movie. I could feel it - made me wish I had brought him along.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

mcimom--Thanks! I was hoping I didn't sound like a dork--wanting to put my kid in a dog bed! :LOL I searched around because I thought I nice lambskin-type one would be dreamy, but have you seen the price on them things?!?!






















We will stick with the pillow and blanket on the floor for now. He's doing great with it. It was just the first couple of times that he had trouble.


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

OK this is truly scary. Lily is not often at the height where she can watch what I do on the stove.

Last night I gave her some pots and wooden spoons to play with on the floor while I cooked. I turned a pot over and banged on it with te spoon several times, and then gave it to her.

No lie, she promptly figured out how to turn the pot over, and started stirring/banging on the inside of the pot. Like she was pretending to cook.

????


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

we have major anxiety here. bad timing - we are at grandma's house and grandma and grandpa don't see the baby that often.

erin is rolling around like crazy and trying hard to crawl. she's sleeping like a little champ, but the separation thing is just so hard.

dog bed -- good idea!

heather sounds great to go to dinner and a movie.

lilly with the pot must have been so cute.

take care,


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

okay, it's not my business and all $ benefits MDC so i just want to point your attention to the auction "Come and See at MDC..." up top of your screen!?!?!? i made that quilt!

sorry about the spam ladies, hope you can forgive me!


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

Mcimom - I love that quilt - I was just checking it out earlier. You did a great job!

ging-ging - Maybe Lily will have her own show on the Food Network someday soon - The Baby Chef?

My Ava is crawling for real now, and pulling herself up on anything that's available. I'm not sure, but I think she's using the sign for milk now, too. I noticed it a few weeks ago, but thought "Naw, it's just your crazy mama imagination". She's doing it even more often, though, when I'm undoing my bra, or while she's nursing. We've been using the milk sign since the beginning, so maybe she's picked it up early?

Ava still doesn't have any teeth at all, although she can definitely feel them moving around in her gums and lets us know about it. Oops, must run!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Sam has been so fussy the past few days, I'm pretty sure it's his teeth, but I also noticed he gets really fussy a couple of hours after I feed him cereal, so no more for him for now.

Rebx-Sam also knows and uses the sign for milk. It is the only one I am consistent with, and I started showing it to him just a month ago.

He crawled(scooted, whatever) off the bed head first this morning while I ran to wet a wipe, I swear I was gone like 2 seconds! Luckily we have a big cushion on the floor where he fell...oye.

mcimom-I swear that quilt will be mine. I am waiting until the last day of the auction to try and snipe it, my mom already bid though(and was outbid a few minutes later).


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

leighanne - How did I miss that you made that quilt!!! It is so cute. i have no money right now but I was totally going to steal the design and make one. I







love







it!!!!! beeeeeeeutiful!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

lilyka-steal it! just send some fabric to keri and she'll embroider her designs on the squares for you. as a fellow quilt maker, you know how easy it was to do - steal away my friend b/c it really is a cute quilt (i made one for myself and 3 of my mdc mama friends IRL) but i burned out on the pinwheel pattern, i just did 4 squares on all of our quilts and no border on the ones for my gal pals.

isabel is waving bye-bye now. SOOOOO cute! and another tooth. she also is SO long. where oh where has my baby gone?


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

DD just had a check-up. She's a skinny thing! It had the dr. concerned until he realized how active she is, that she just burns it all right off.







: I wish I had her metabolism.

When do your babies nap? DD takes about 3 half-hour naps throughout the day, then sleeps almost 11 hours (with nursings) at night. I think she should be napping more, shouldn't she? But she's not too cranky or anything. She fights falling asleep unless it was her idea, and she wakes up right away.

Always moving, never sleeping, she grows so fast that it leaves her momma









GORGEOUS quilt, Leighanne!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm glad we've moved to the subject of napping - Kenny has moved into a WONDERFUL nap schedule and I'm so thrilled I have to share.

He wakes now at about 6:30 and nurses and then GOES BACK TO SLEEP! Yippee!
Up at 7:30 or 8:00 and wants to eat breakfast (solids)
Nurses about an hour later.
Gets sleepy/naps at 10:30
Wakes an hour later and is playful as all get-out - and hungry! He nurses
Lunch (solids)
Nap around 2:00-ish after nursing
Sleeps an hour and 1/2 or so
Up again and hungry to nurse
Dinner (solids) around 6:00
Nurses (usually twice before bed)
Bed at 8:30!!!!!!!!!

I am in hog heaven . . . he set this one himself and I have moved my whole schedule around it!

Okay, just had to brag - my 2nd child wasn't scheduled (still isn't) in anything she does and I'm thrilled this is his 'person!'


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Your so lucky. I know our days would go etter if I got up earlier though. Thatwould making napping a much more consistant thing.

I wish Ava would eat more solids. It is kinda funny relaly. She really likes them for lunch. I thought great! I will start doing breakfast and dinner instead of lunch. she absolutely refused to eat at those two times. Maybe at supper on some days but never for breakfast. So we went back to lunch, happy as a clam. slurps it down. Go figure.

Dang it she crawled finally and I missed it







One of our employees has been really sick and then was rushed out to Mayo Clinic for testing and they found a tumor and think it is cancerous and really as bad as she feels it has to be in more places than where they found it







So anyway, I had to work, but I really can't complain because hey, I don't have cancer. i will work for her anytime she needs someone to cover.

in the after- one good nap (1-2 hours) noon or morning and then a 2 or 3 1/2 hour cat naps in the other half of the day. again this would be so much better if 1) I would get up at a decent hour and 2) her freaking little sister would stop waking her up. Gees she is obsessed. she actually drags herself out of bed soi that she can be the one to wake ava up in the morning and snuggle with her. Sweet, cute but incredibly annoying.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I wish, wish, wish Sam would nap consistently!! He maybe stays asleep for 30-40 minutes at a time, but will wake after 20. It's so hard to get anything done without staying up half the night. Oh and the whole sleeping with my nipple in his mouth all night thing has gotten really old really quick!! :LOL For about the last week or so he has been doing this again, and all I want to do is sleep in my own bed in a different house than all these bed hoggin oven children I have! :LOL My mom actually offered for me to come to her house any night to sneak away and sleep in the queen bed in her spare room, and sneak back home in the morning. If Sam didn't need to nurse at night I would so be there a couplew of nights a week!!

Lilyka-I totally hear you on the older kids waking the baby thing! Maddy will pick Sam up while he's napping then try to tell me, "I didn't wake him up, he was all ready awake." Ummm...yah, sure!!!







:

Sam is still toothless! It's so weird, Alex didn't get his first tooth until he was about 8 months old, but Maddy got her's at 4 months, so I was kinda expecting it by now. I can NOT believe Sam will be 8 months old on Tuesday! I swear it was just last week he was shooting across the birthing tub! :LOL

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## megansmom (Jul 27, 2003)

Hi,

does everyone remember me? My name used to be BabygirldueNov25th? I posted all the time while I was pregnant. I remember some of your names, like lilyka and casina.

How are all of you?

I have a question.........is anyone doing baby sign language? I was thinking about trying to start......what basic words would you start with (like the top 10 most important) I've already decided on mom, dad, cat, drink, eat..............

Another question.....

Anyone starting a sippy cup yet........Megan doesn't understand she has to suck on the lid to get anything out.....I don't know how to teach her....any suggestions?

Well take care, all!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

megansmom - I remember you! I don't sign but a # of mommas here do, so I'll leave it up to them to answer you.

Isabel is using a sippy and just figured out the straw as well. My dd2 was also using a sippy by 4 mos. I didn't really "teach" them. I started out using the sippy w/out the valve (that way the liquid flows out) so they don't have to suck as hard but be careful b/c then they'll leak if tipped. Then I just give it to them w/the valve in and hold it in their mouth and tip it up so the liquid is ready to come out (this is mostly what my kids didn't "get" that you have to tip the cup. they totally got the sucking part! LOL!)

Then I just kept giving it to them here and there to practice w/ and eventually they "taught" themselves and figured it out. Same thing w/the straw. Just offered it until they figured it out.

Gotta go! Hi to all!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Sign language - we started at birth (and no apparently that doesn't help them learn any faster) any way here are my top 10 words:

please (rubbing chest)
thank you (blowing kiss)
more (pointing into open palm)
nurse (open close hand + pointing to mouth)
eat (pointing to mouth)
drink (like dringing from a cup)
all done (kinda like an umpires doing the "hes out")
get down (as in "out of the high chair" not "on the dance
floor") (pointing down)
sleepy (hands together by ears - like sleeping)
poop (patting diaper and going pppppttthhhhh)
cold (arms around self shivering)
hot (fanning face)
owie (poit to owie)
book (hands opening and closing like a book)

and then we do aanimals and stuff that she just sees every day.
she hasnb't started doing any herself but she definitely recoganizes eat and nurse and responds to them. I am trying to get her sisters into it. I think if they start it will be easier.

sippy cup:
try taking out the spill proof spout. that way she can get a cause and effect thing and she will relize that there is something in there that is good. Once she has that figured out and wants what is there she wiill do what it takes to get what is in there out.


----------



## BabyOsMommy (Jul 1, 2003)

For the sippy cup, I did the same thing as mcimom, took the valve out and let him suck. That got messy, so I gave him a bottle at around 5months, and he figured out how to suck and then just switched him to the avent sippy cups because they seemed like a good transition. He also gets the sucking, but not the tipping, so I have to help him still. He only gets a few ounces of diluted juice this way anyhow, and nurses 4-7times/day.

As for napping... Way to go Kenny and Heather!







Owen was on a similar schedule, but has recently decided to take shorter naps and bedtime is getting later and later again . Sometimes no more than 40 minutes in the morning and 1/2 hour in the afternoon and he will be awake until 10pm. I've decided to try to transition him to a mid-day nap and see if that would be longer so that I can get some downtime. He still wakes 1-3times per night. He has never been a good sleeper anyways, and I've just gotten used to interrupted sleep, and catch up on the weekends when DH is home.

We at least saw the specialist for his UTIs and he said that we should stop testing regularly for infection unless he's sick (my regular paed had us testing every other week). He will stay on a preventative antibiotic because he's developed infections within 5 days of being off them everytime. Chances are he'll grow out of this by the time he's 2, even if it is bladder reflux. Hopefully his sleeping will even itself out soon... except he's got about 3-4 teeth coming in up top...







:


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

erin doesn't get the sippy cup yet thing either....but she also doesn't get how to drink from a bottle sitting up. working on it.

we had a good thing going for naps/sleeping and then came on this two week trip. she slept like a dream for the first week and this week has been a regular crank. i think more family amassed themselves around and she got all out of whack.

babe is sleeping now so we are happy. she is learning bye bye waves from grandma and grandpa.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

First Word: *DA-DA* . . . with a beaming Jeff to the side. Boooo! Hisssss! Yes, I realize it is an easy sound to make . . . he also now says ga-ga, ba-ba . . . all the 'a' sounds, but really . . . first word just had to be about good ol' dad, eh?







:

can you tell I'm a little sensitive today

In other news, the boy doesn't pull up on the ottoman or other things yet, but can crawl up the step out of the den and likes to do this nose dive back down the same step. Doesn't bother him a bit . . . both of his cheeks and his forehead are bruised . . . and that is just because a momma has to pee alone SOMETIMES.

Umm . . . what else . . . oh yes, completely peeved if we try to eat a meal and he doesn't get solids. Refuses to be nursed if everyone else is eating actual food. So, I'm into smushing green beans, rice (wow, he really liked that), banana, bread, everything and anything. He has no teeth - gums everything to death, but LOVES solids.

Loves lukewarm water too - and we use playtex nipples - are avent better, y'think?

He really despises any processed baby food . . . even homemade. Likes 'texture' I guess. :LOL


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Somehow i got un-subscribed to this thread, so i've been out of the loop, but am caught up now!
DD is having sleep disorders! I posted on life w/a babe, but will re-state here.
The last four nites DD has been waking every hour at night- sometimes more then once in an hour. She never has been a great sleeper, but jeez!! She has always been a two-three hour sleeper, with the exception of one week before she started to teeth with her two top front teeth- she was sleeping 4-6 hour stretches that week! (WOW)
Anyway, in comes the top teeth, and it went back to normal. One of the top teeth came in, and after that her sleep changed to the current predicament. The wierd thing is that she is displaying less teething pain. So that confuses me.
When she wakes up during the night (we co-sleep) i nurse her laying down. She nurses for only a few minutes, then drifts back to sleep. Sometimes i try to put in a paci, but she usually takes it out. (ugh). She starts to roll back and forth from side to side after about 45 minutes of sleep, and then wakes up. If i don't get to her before she is almost awake she will start to cry out a bit, but it doesn't sound like pain cries to me.
She does have some gas in the mornings, which wakes her up for good bw 5 and 6am. (That and the sunlight.)
I am cutting out all dairy (again) from my diet, and cutting way back on sugar and wheat (which i really don't eat much of anyway).

During the day she naps the same as before- basically she will go back to sleep 1-2 hours after she woke for about an hour. Then it is bw every 2-3 hours after that. She'll usually nap for an hour, but sometimes two. Her last nap ends around 5, depending on how the day goes. And she goes to bed bw 7pm and 8.

If anyone has any thing helpful regarding the night time sleeping, I'd be grateful!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Mona-i have no idea if this applies to you, but i noticed my dd2 started that same up-every-hour thing at night around 4mos which is shortly b4 i moved her to her crib in another room.

isa (dd3) did the same thing at about 7mos. i thought it was due to a head cold she had b/c she'd just toss and turn all night. finally after about 2 weeks of this, i just to heck w/this kid, i gotta get some sleep and i plopped her in a crib in the other room. she cried for about a minute and slept the rest of the night. she's been doing this ever since as did my dd2 but at 4mos rather than 7mos.

they just aren't co-sleeping babes. they slept SOOOOO much better on their own.

in fact, only now at 2 1/2yo is dd2 starting to co-sleep w/me again and being okay with it. dd1 at 4yo has pretty much co-slept her whole life - though she will go to bed on her own, if we don't join her, she will wake up and find us most nights :LOL

but man, those second 2 - they just sleep so well on their own and tossed and turned when "forced" to co-sleep.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Leighanne- thanks for the reply. I may try that. DD has always been so attached to me, i am weary. she sometimes will only nap if i hold her the whole time, although is getting better with that -after 30 minutes sometimes i can put her down and she'll stay asleep. She will also go to sleep during walks in the stroller, so i'm tempted to put her in her car seat during the night. i don't really like the thought of that tho, kwim? but i guess whatever works!

we do some sign language. i have a hard time using both hands, since one always seems to be full- with her, or something else.
we sign milk, potty, change (as in diaper change), cat, bird, all gone. i keep meaning to do more, but i always forget.

we have not used a sippy cup yet, but i would like to buy one soon. what does everyone recommend? Dd won' t take a botte, but i am thinking about trying again so i can leave her wih dh and she can still get her sucking in. any best recommendations on bottles?
right now she drinks out of whatever i'm drinking out of. i hold it for her, and she taks a few sipes, but mostly sucks on the side of the glass.









heather- dd says dada too. the funny thing is that we call dh papa, so i know she is not referring to him.







she also says baba sometimes. i always say mama back to her, and she always laughs.

well, that is enough of a novel for now.

Thanks!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Mona-I have gerber and playtex sippy cups and have had no problems w/either one. they don't leak and they're easy to clean.

For bottles, I use the Avent that I store my EBM in and they have a fit in nipple. I like these b/c I also use them to store my homemade baby food. Isa is easy though, she'll drink from anything.

Man, dd2, we tried like every type of bottle and nipple out there and she just would NOT take milk unless it came out straight from the boob! Therefore, my recommendation would be just buy and try one bottle at a time in case your dd is like my dd2. Wouldn't want to get stuck w/a whole bunch of bottles she won't use.

Isabel was standing at the coffee table today and let go and looked at me and stood for a few seconds. What!?!?!?!??!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mcimom_
*Isabel was standing at the coffee table today and let go and looked at me and stood for a few seconds. What!?!?!?!??!*
I'm not ready - NOOOOOOOOOOO!









My last baby needs to STAY that way!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

I know, Heather! She is just insane. I mean I've personally never seen/experienced anything like this w/any of the babes I know.

I'd love to be a first time mom bragging about all this stuff, but as a mom on a third (and could be last, the jury is still out though I want more right now) - I'm not ready for this super speedy growing up from baby to toddlerness! I want a cuddly little baby though I do have to admit, I am enjoying the being able to sit her in the high chair w/some finger food and letting her feed herself. That's the one thing I don't like about babies. I love bfing, but I hate spooning in baby food and the ensuing mess and all of that. I don't enjoy it a bit, so it's nice to still BF, but she can do the food on her own for the most part.







that!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Hi mamas. Everyone sounds good. We're back from our camping trip which was a great success. Not alot of time to post here. Laundry, laundry and laundry. The cloth dipes I ordered arrived







Can't wait to see ds in 'em









Still no solids here only BM so I'm kind of out of the loop re sippy cups etc. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I worked again today for 9 hours (dang I am beat) and apparently Ava stood by herself without holding onto anything (I will nelieve it when I see. Papa gets so excited about this sort of thing :LOL he just loves them so much and is convinced they are genius babies)anyway, if she did do it I misse dit but geez! if did just pop right up (she fell over after that of course) now that she has this moving thing down I am afraid we are in for trouble. Papa mentioned her "reckless abandon" which is somehting I notice too. ya know, I bet what she did was pull her self up and then let go (she may have pulled up on one of the girls who then left her there). she forgets that she can't stand up yet.

well gotaa go. super tired. smelly. but had to check in here before going to bed.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

we just returned home from a 1000 mile road trip....whew!!!

erin was a doll the whole time. cute on demand, nursing great, solid food eating....i'm a bit ashamed to say that we bribed her with food (cherrios) at times during the drive. only ashamed because it was due to me just wanting to be home, not really because we were in any hurry.

during the course of the drive i discovered a few things....
1. the drivers seat is a far more comfy seat for nuring than the super packed back seat
2. changing diapers on (a pad) on the road is troubling because my baby likes rocks. (as a digression, rocks i'm pleased she is interested in rocks as I am a geologist!)
3. changing dipes on the hood of ones car is not as easy as on the trunk as the hood is far more sloped

and finally
4. erin REALLY likes to stand in my lap and hold onto the steering wheel of the car. (while parked, of course).

we put her in the crib, i mean toy holder, when we got back while we were vacuuming and she pulled herself up and then promptly got tired and couldn't get down. good thing i had recently lowered the crib mattress.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Wow, we are having developmental bursts here on this thread all of a sudden!
*Kenny pulled up on his crib yesterday . . . on his knees and probably would have made it to his feet, except I swooped him up.
*Kenny sat up yesterday . . . rolled to his hip and pushed himself up! Geez louise - my last baby - too fast









kerc - great news that you are home! Yep, we've recently done the trek and let me tell you - I become a lazy mom about 200 miles away from home. My mentality is "GET HOME ALREADY!"


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

Lots of action here, too. Ava is crawling fast enough to catch the cat, is pulling herself up to standing on anything available, then letting go of her support and staying upright for a few seconds before plopping back down. She does a great Downward Dog pose, too - My little yogini! I guess all of these new skills are why she didn't take longer than a 30 minute nap for weeks. She's back to longer naps now, thankfully!

She still doesn't have a single tooth, and doesn't seem very interested in solid food. Or, should I say, she doesn't seem very interested in pureed food. She likes to apply it to her skin and the high chair, but doesn't seem happy about swallowing more than a couple of bites a day. Can babies without teeth eat cheerios and soft but chunky food? I think she'd rather eat things like that, but I'm too worried about choking to let her try. Am I being overly worried? I would have been happy to bribe Ava with cheerios during our recent road trip, since it would have been a lot easier than bribing her with my boob while riding in the hot, overstuffed car...

She figured out how to use a straw last night, while I was letting her play with my horchata (sweet Mexican rice milk drink - yum! I'm probably misspelling it). Oops. Hopefully that's not quite as bad as letting your babe drink soda, but I'm sure it's not on anyone's Approved Baby Diet, except for Ava's - She sure was happy to discover what came up the straw!


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Wow- your babes are really movin'! KAthrynn is getting her knees under her, and getting in "crawl position" but jsut rocks back and frorth for now. still going backwards for the most part. but that is ok for me- just not her! She is pretty much sitting by herself, but i have to be there just incase she topples over.
On the tooth front, she got her third lower tooth b4 her second top tooth! The second top one is right under the surface, but i was very surprised to see the third one on the bottom. The teething pain seems like it will never subside!
DD is still 99% ebf. She gets a tiny bit of avacado and veggie juice at meals, but is for fun. i gave her a bit of mango today. she got a funny look on her face, and then seemed to like it.

well, gotta do some dipe laundry!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Yup we have a mover here too! Sam is crawling like crazy, and pulling himself up on anything he deems stable enough(or not sometimes). $ days ago he was in the middle of the living room sitting down when all of a sudden he got on all fours then got on his feet(with hands on ground-downward dog?)then slowly started straightening out(hands were off floor, very wide stance). He got to about a 90 degree angle then promtly sat on his bottom.







It was amazing, much like watching the men on the rings in the olympics. (well for us it was like that!! LOL) I couldn't believe it. He has tried a couple of times since then, but has never gotten hands of the floor again.

Sammy is still totally toothless, but







eating!! I give him tons of stuff that's chunky, he is much more interested in chunky "real" foods than the pureed stuff. Last night he had cubed soft avocado, chees, and soft pieces of carrot. He also will eat o's, and basically anything else I give him...he just have little pieces of kiwi fruit!

So who else has a toothless eight month old??


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

I think I'm raising a jock. DD is all about moving. But today she said her first word, "mama." She was totally nonchalant about it, like she'd been doin' it forever, and would I please stop kissing her all over as she would rather crawl over to the dresser and climb on it. So learning to be physical is way more interesting than other pursuits, in her opinion.

I didn't even sit up until 8 months and then walked at 9 months exactly. But I was a chatterbug, talking at 6 months. DH is hopeful that DD won't be one of those talkaholic little girls.

Welcome back from vacations everyone!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Wow . . . teeth. Well, Kenny is TRYING. It wakes him at least twice a night to nurse. And he's still trying to gum at my nipples, but I've taken all the advice here and pull him off each time - to which he thinks is NOT funny.

Diaper changes - well, if I was diapering him backwards it'd be easy . . . he flips immediately to the crawling position.

Plants - is nothing sacred? The boy crawls to and tries to eat every plant in the house. We got rid of many 'breeds' of plants when we moved to GA (b/c the military won't move them and we couldn't fit them in the van), so we are an ivy family. Still, I don't want him eating them.

His sisters sit at one end of our hall and call him like a cat, "Here Kenny . . . kenny . . . kenny . .. kenny . . . HERE . . . Kenny . . . kenny . . . kenny . .. kenny!"


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Ok a few days and several loads of laundry later...ds is napping right now. Our trip was lots of fun for the family. I think i must have had ds in the sling between five to seven hours each day up and down trails and hills. Whew! A good workout for his mama since he weighs a beautiful 25 pounds. Have any of your nurslings changed their jaw action? Ds is into what I now call suction cup nursing. He's got a very strong latch these days and nights. I'm figuring this is because his jaws are getting stronger and he's working to get as much milk as he can. Anyone else experience this?

It's so fascinating to read about all the babes' different areas of development. Some have lots of teeth, some have none. Some are crawling but not sitting, some sitting but not crawling. Some are up on two legs. They're all born within 2 months of each other and yet the individuality is amazing. Ds is sitting up really well. I can leave him on the floor with lots of pillows around and cook while I watch him upright and playing with a few little toys. Toys around here are a frame drum, a couple of rattles, a cloth caterpillar, an old soft book and a teether. He chatters away to me--da da, ba ba, goo, thththth (hard to translate







) Still no teeth and no crawling. Doesn't seem too keen on being on his tummy but we put him down for tummy time a couple of times each day.

The other day I picked a sun ripened apple from a tree in the garden, bit into it and then let ds 'taste' the white part with his lips. He made a sour face. The apple was pretty sour but it was a very sweet moment.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

rebx-

Isabel has barely 2 teeth, but has been eating cheerios and the like since 6mos. She's got a really good choke reflex though, she just pushes it back out w/a little gagging sound and she's good to go.

They don't really need their teeth for things like cheerios anyway, the gums will do it. And cheerios have that hole, so even if one got stuck, they could still breath through the cheerio hole. I'd go ahead and try it. You could always soak them in a little BM to soften them up if you're nervous. They get mushy quick!

She also does fine w/things like string cheese and pb&j cut up really tiny and she







s







s







s raspberries and blueberries. But like I said, she's got really good choking reflexes - I've seen her w/just a huge chunk of food in her mouth (where w/my other girls I would have been doing a mouth sweep) and she just gags and pushes it out - often to pick it up, examine it and put it back in (after I grab it and make it smaller!).

They're definitely all different. Do what you feel comfortable w/ and what you think your child can handle. One of my friend's still cuts up food for her 18mo in incredibly small pieces b/c she's afraid she'll choke. I think it's ridiculous, but she knows her dd better than I do, so...whatever works.


----------



## megansmom (Jul 27, 2003)

My Megan is so close to crawling. She'll move a little, and flop on her belly. This week, though, she sat up for the first time from a laying down position....got on her knees from her belly and backed herself up on her hands until she sat up. Don't get me wrong, she gets around by scooting and rolling. The other day she was playing and I was cooking. She was starting to fuss, so I checked on her, and all that was sticking out from under the loveseat was her little head. She does this often, but calls for help. Can your little ones scoot off your lap on their tummy to stand on the floor? She does that so fast, you'd think she could walk.

As for talking, she has been saying ma-ma and da-da for three months, but now she makes a ta-ta sound for the cats. I've been trying to teach her ka-ka, because I don't want her to say titty. Imagine that around company. She also been exploring other sounds like ssssss and yaya.....I love when she talks to her toys!

One more question.....how do your babies nap? I was wondering if any of them are on schedules, or not.

Oh, four teeth here.....and glad none are coming in presently.....we need a break from the constant running nose!


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Jenni-
First, my folks live in toledo! What part do you live in?

As for naps, check back a few posts- i think there was some nap talk. My dd naps approx every 2-3 hours for about an hour. It gets less as the day goes on. Basically one in the morning, one around noon, and another late afternoon. She is up EARLY, so she gets her first nap around 8am. She also goes to bed early- bw 7 and 8.

DD goes backwards too. I think that frustrates her, but she'll be moving forward soon enough.


----------



## Jillby (Mar 5, 2002)

I have not posted here for a while! little Quinn is getting so big! she is crawling all over the place and babbling up a storm.she is super fast and always goes after the dog bone and puts it in her mouth.EEEWWWW! pretty much anything is fair game for going in the mouth however.
she is getting such a personality now and she is so solid and huggable! only 2 teeth so far and she really does not seem to have an urge for solid food yet. I think she weighs about 20 pounds and no idea on how long she is,we don't go to the doctor to see.
she is getting in weird sleep habits lately.she naps for about a half hour in the mid morning and also a later one in the day anywhere from half hour to 1 and1/2 hours.but at night she is all of a sudden so squirmy!! it is like she can't get comfy. she will sometimes sit up while she is sleeping and cry out,but she doesn't want num-nums.I have to make her lay down again.weird. she doesn't go to sleep until 9:30 or 10:00.of course my other 2 kids do not sleep until 10:00 either.
all in all she is a peach! her hair(what there is of it) is sorta peach colored.cute!!
have fun everyone with your sweeties!


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

hey ladies!

so i lost the subscription to the thread and i was back on page eleven last time. i won't be reading all that......

so it sounds like a lotta mamma and baby love these days.

ruby mei is so determined to grow up that it is exhilarating.

mona, my children do nurse all night depending on circumstances. especially now, with ruby on the brink of walking, she cannot help but move that body, and with her two top teeth poking in. i believe the night nursing has alot to do with the activity of my kids. some nights are better than others. they get more milk at night than day for the most part however.

i also want to point out that many modern weanings occur around this period of mobility. it takes great effort and there is an overriding instinct for them to learn to move their body. so awake nursing is fitful. their bodies demand that they move.

yikes, there's my preach.

casina


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Thanks casina - that makes sense.

I have noticed a difference since I started nursing her laying down only.( Before I was nursing her while sitting up for the most part, with one or two feeding laying down.) I've noticed that DD is rolling around a lot more in her sleep, like she can't get comfy, and will eventually wake her up. I gave her gas drops the other night to see if that helped, and it did. (I hate those gas drops btw)

So my question is, is this happening bc she is laying down and so the milk is not setteling as well? I was not burping her after feeding her before, but it seems as tho just having her in a more upright feeding position was helpful.

The moving around thing i have no problem with, but it often is like she is uncomfortable- and that is what wakes her up.

LAst night i alternated holding her/laying down, and using gas drops. That seemed to really help. but i HATE those gas drops.







:


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Mona, I woud guess the gas could be from nursing laying down. When babies nurse upright, any air they swallow goes to the top of the stomach and is easier to burp out. We had that issue a lot when DD was younger. Strong, rythmic patting while nursing lying down helped.

DD is also VERY squirmy for nursing these days. I've had to resort to swaddling to get her to hold still long enough to eat. If I need her to sleep, I'll actually lay ON TOP of her while I nurse her. Poor kid, to be getting two different messages from her body. Tired! Must move! TIRED! MUST MOVE!

Solsticemama, you are like an Olympic athlete in the baby-wearing department! And here I complain about my aching back after 15 lb DD is in the carrier for an hour...

Childproofing is not going well. Any tips?


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by XmasEve_
*Childproofing is not going well. Any tips?*
minimalize :LOL

Jeff said, if we remove anything else from the floor we may as well live in a commune

ah, but it makes days easier when the only thing down there for him is his own.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

xmas eve- that makes total sense. I will have to make sure she is on her side so I can do that.

I can only nurse her on her side at night for sleeping. During the day i have to rock her while i nurse her, so if i want her to sleep i dont even try laying down with her. Maybe that will change as she ages?

I have LOTS of childproofing to do. Since DD isn't crawling yet, i haven't gone mad in that area. But the days are counting down so.....


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Xmaseve, I also have the appetite of an Olympic athlete :LOL Seriously do any of you bfing moms have the hungries all the time? I used to 'eat like a bird' and now i'm matching dh portion for portion. It's fine right now since I'm putting out so much bfing but still sometimes I look at what's on my plate and think







.

No crawling so no childproofing here yet except for plug covers. Last night seemed like one big marathon nursing session. I was in the grocery store the other day and struck up a conversation with a mom of a 10 mo. She asked if ds was sleeping thru the night. Nope. Well hers was sleeping thru the night since four months. 'Probably because we co-sleep', she said. Uh...I don't think so. If there's one thing I've learned--and I like to think there is at least one thing--it's that there are sleeping personalities just like there are nursing personalities and eating ones etc. Ds doesn't sleep thru the night yet. It's just the way he is, no explanation required.

Anyway he's napping right now so I'm off to cruise the diapering forum. He's in cloth as I write







. Casina, welcome back. Leighanne where are you?


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Yes! I am still eating for two it seems! LOL I eat more and more as DD ages. I imagine once she starts eating solids more that will change.









PS- Sleep thru the night? HA!


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

If I remove anything else from the floor, I'll have to suspend my furniture from the ceiling. The problem I'm running into is that DD is a climber, so she treats everything as a potential jungle gym. And she's fast. I hate to say it, but I need a playpen. Should I get one? Do I have other options?

DH was saying shouldn't DD be sleeping through the night by now? I asked him how often he's seen me sleep through the night.







: That quieted him. There are definite sleeping personalities!

And eating personalities. I've always eaten a lot. I lived it up when I was preggo! I felt like I really should cut back once she was born, so I have to continually remind myself that I need more nutrition breastfeeding than I did pregnant. Stuff it in, BF mamas, we're STILL growing babies!


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

I actually got a paknplay b4 DD was born, and I got it out of the attic the first time DD fell of the bed.








I don't put her in there too often since she can't crawl 100% yet, but it does put me at ease when i have to leave the room for a bit. I know she hasn't gotten into my magazines and eaten them.







:


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

'Stuff it in, BF mamas, we're STILL growing babies' Nicely put XmasEve. And now I'm off for more cookies :LOL


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Life has suddenly gotten more complicatedw ith Ava. She has to always be moving, climbing, pulling up, diving down etc. . . it is A) annoying. why can't we just sit and gaze at each other anymore. It is like I am nothing more to her than a giant lactating jungle gym. b) dangerous. she has taken several blows to the head (pretty good ones) over the last couple of days and tonight she couldn't sit on the floor for 30 freaking seconds and fell and got a black eye. I can't even give her a bath (her favorite activity a few days ago) because all she sees is somehting to pull up on and that is so dangerous that I spend my whole time tryiong to get her to sit down. Why is she in such a hurry to grow up. (dang it! still no poutin' lip smiley!!)

she went to bed at a decent hour tonight. it is my goal to give up caffien, get her to bed at a decent time (before 9:00) and get up at a decent hour (by 8:00) so that we can her get her napping well. I will keep you posted.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

Quote:

it's that there are sleeping personalities just like there are nursing personalities and eating ones etc.
TOTALLY agree. I just wish that dd had gotten *my* sleeping personality, not dh's









pack and play....we have one. we got it before dd was born and she actually slept in it for the first three weeks before she began sleeping with us, back when I was still thinking she would sleep in the crib.







We've been building our deck and when we began the project the ground was too wet for dd -- she she went in the pack and play. Then it dried up and she began CONSTANTLY eating grass --> into the pack and play. Now the deck is almost done and she's in there so she doesn't sit right on the fresh green-treated lumber of which the deck is made. They are reasonably cheap (40 bucks gets you the base model), fold easy after you've done it a few times, and give you the peace of mind that one needs to neglect said child for 5 or 10 minutes







: your baby is safe and probably reasonably happy for the length of time it might take to go to the bathroom or whatever.

on the subject of cribs....ours is still up, and quite frankly we could live without it. But I'm kind of stuck on the fact that it is the only thing we really bought for erin before she was born and I've always thought babies should sleep in them. OK so erin doesn't sleep in it, rarely plays in it and I have to get over that. But having erin in the bed really does cut down on the cuddling dh and I do -- something about having the baby between us is a problem. Plus the baby has been kicking me all night. So here's the plan: I'm thinking we babyproof the "nursery" (







), put the crib mattress on the floor in there and give it a go -- try putting erin down the same way we do in bed -- nursing then cuddling to sleep. Right now we can get up out of bed, so maybe we can get up off the mattress and let her sleep for at least a couple of hours on her own. Any thoughts?


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

We are thinking about a crib. I really want her outof our bed. I am so scared she is going to fall and get hurt. also I think with boobs out of sight/smell/feel is out of mind and I could seriously go for a little less night nursing.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

On the subject of playpens and cribs--we have an arms reach co-sleeper which ds has not really used for sleeping in but apparently it converts to a playpen. Somehow I can't see us using it for that, maybe for storage tho. Right now it's staying beside the bed since it's useful for holding dipes etc.

Today we were in the grocery store and for the first time I decided to try ds in the cart--you know the way they can sit up front strapped in. Well I had him in there for, oh maybe 2 mins. and then it was out and back into the sling. He looked so vulnerable sitting up all alert, gripping the handles with his chubby little fists ready to go. Too soon for this mama. I wanted him back in the sling right next to me. Plus I personally find alot of grocery stores overwhelmingly busy busy busy. All that noise, the colors, the 'buy this, buy this' advertising and I just feel it's better for ds to at least have me as a ground when we go into one of these places KWIM? What do you mamas do? Do you sling or put them in the carts?


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Sling in the grocery store. Keeps people from touching DD. More subtle than a mama going







at all the other shoppers.

Kerc, I'd try it. Couldn't hurt, and you could always scrap the plan if it doesn't work. I'm learning that there are no long-term solutions in parenting. As soon as I find something that works, it's outdated in less than a week.







:

We were given a bellsnwhistles packnplay when DD was born. I've only started using the bassinet feature for naps. She doesn't sleep in my arms anymore







and the bed and floor are out now that she's crawling. I know have to start using the playard feature, as she's too big for the bassinet, but I'm just not ready! I've circled this weekend on the calendar as when I make the change. But how do you lay a sleeping babe way down in a playpen without waking them?







:


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:

But how do you lay a sleeping babe way down in a playpen without waking them?

I haven't figured that out, and probably never will. I posted a few weeks ago with problems on where to nap ds. I'm happy to say that he sleeps very well on the floor with a pillow and blanket. He nurses to sleep for his naps and it's so easy and undisturbing to just lay him on the floor. I don't think I could do it with a pack n play. And even though your dd is crawling, if you lay her on the floor when she's already sleeping, she should be fine, shouldn't she? It's just when she wakes up, you'll want to be around to make sure she's not getting into anything.

We've recently (this week) started sitting in the cart seat. Ds DOES look so little in it, but he thinks it's rather neat-o to look around. The biggest bummer about it, though, is that when he gets tired he can't just go to sleep. We were shopping yesterday and he was SO tired but had to wait till we got back out to the van. He fell asleep the minute I put him in his carseat. Poor guy...


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

no ideas on how to lay a sleeping babe down (anyplace)...my dd wakes whenever you lay her down.

we did a 9 month well baby check yesterday. DD had gained weight....she was below the 3rd %tile and very tiny in both height and weight (dh and I are both about 160 lbs and 5'10inches tall). And now dd is up to the 25th percentile in weight and the 10th percentile in height! I don't give great emphasis to the percentiles, but dd was 9 pounds at birth and then just didn't gain.

anyhow...shopping carts....since dd is so tiny i don't put her in the basket unless there's a secure strap. which is like never it seems. I have used the sling to tie her in, but honeslty i'd rather carry her than undo my sling from the rings. It is just not worth the trouble and the seats are so dang nasty sometimes anyway. when i carry her on my hip she likes to help push the cart.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Wow! I have had Ava sitting in the shopping cart for a couple of months. She just loves it. She puts her head on the bar and watches the floor zip by. Ever since she outgrew her infant seat she has been sitting in the cart. Does anyone else worry about germs. Ihave considered getting a cover but in reality Iwouldn't use it much and hate to spend $20 on somthing I wont use. Maybe I should just wipe it down every time I get a cart. There are some realy nasty things on carts.

As for getting them into thier pack and play s long as i don't drop hewr half way down she stays asleep














: That is where she sleeps now. Part of our whole new schedule/happy sleeping thing. for 24 hours she did great.

in bed by 8:30 monday night
tuesday -2 naps 1 1/2 hours about
in bed by 8:30
all without crying
up ALL FREAKING NIGHT!!!!!!!





























oh and I drank one 20 oz bottle of coke.
today will be the day i don't drink any


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

ughh sorry about the up all night. Threee of the past five nights i have been awake most of the night. DD's first cold/flu combined w/ teething. ugh . last night was better, and i come to find out that her 6th tooth has arrived. So maybe we'll have a short break on the teething. PLEASE?!?!







:

DD still naps either in my arms, in the stroller/infant car seat/ or once and awhile i can lay her down on the bed w/ her still asleep.

When i woke up this morning she had rolled to the other side of the bed, in her sleep. (DD was sleeping on the couch) There were pillows as a barrior, but still it freaked me out a bit. I guess we will be moving the bed to the floor SOON!

Shopping carts. DD LOVES the shopping cart. I take her into the store in her sling, then put her in the cart w/ the sling still around her so that it covers the front part of the cart and rests behind her. i then take the tail of the sling and wrap it around her back (on the other side of the metal backing) and loop it thru the sling to snug her in. Sounds complicated, but is really isn't. I also latch a toy onto the cart so that she will chew that and not the cart.







:


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

hehe, I must be a wus! I rarely take any of me kids to the store, it is my quiet time. But if we all go(dh included) one of usually slings him. He has ridden in the cart on occation too, I guess I just like to carry him, and know I won't be doing it much longer, he's so freakin heavy!

on a different note: SAM GOT HIS VERY FIRST TOOTH!!! You can barely see it, but I've been doing the gum feel every day for like 3 months, and it popped through yesterday! I can't believe my little gummy guy has a tooth









Just had to share!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Teeth teeth. And still none here. I have to admit I'm enjoying ds's gummy little smile and am in no big rush to see it filled with teeth.

Mamamoo I love your sig.

Mona your 'sling-belt' for your dd sounds like a great idea. Still don't quite have the detailed visual but I get the general picture. When I'm actually comfortable letting ds sit there I'll probably give that a try. As for all the stuff on carts, I've seen advertised a cart cover that you can snap on and off the cart but it seems like just one more detail to deal with. As I was nursing ds this afternoon and musing on this I started thinking duct tape :LOL. We could just whip out a roll of the stuff, pull a piece off, apply it to the handle and then pull it off and toss it when you're done. Somehow I don't see that becoming a trend tho.

Ordered some more cloth dipes. We're really enjoying the transition. Ds looks pretty cute in cloth


----------



## D.W.'s Mom (Apr 23, 2003)

Hello everyone, I haven't posted here, but have been lurking a lot since I finally have been a SAHM since June 30 and it has been a whirlwind! All of you were right about how much work this is, I am ten times more exhausted since I quit my "job". We were travelling the whole month of July, so ds was up three times at night to eat every night! Too much going on during the day for him to stop and eat anything!







: I cannot believe how fast everyone's babies are growing!! I cannot read anymore posts about little Ava or Isa, because sometimes I just look at D.W. so content to sit and watch the world happen, and I start to worry about his development. Remember when we used to use that term regarding growing our own breasts?
















T I wanted to share an experience I had while travelling. My counsin has a son who was a year old in July. She has him in all of these groups, Gymboree, Mommy and me swimming lessons. Here is poor D.W. whose group activity has been day care and playing with my best friend's four kids. Well, my Aunt bragged and bragged to my Mom about her grandchild. Well, though I may think he is a lump, he was doing a lot more than his one year old cousin once removed! And although I would not usually be bragging myself, when its rubbed in your face for almost a year, you have to take satisfaction where you can get it!

I just want to say that we love our pack and play, but only use it at home to protect ds from a curious dog! On the road, we co-sleep. It's the only time it works for us!

Also, D.W. is cutting four teeth at once and has another ear infection. What do you BTDT Mothers suggest for a child who won't chew on a teether, teething biscuit, frozen bagel, etc. I have been giving acetaminophen AND ibuprofen. The Hyland's teething tablets help also, but the poor guy cannot suck at all sometimes. Any ideas?

I really loved reading about everybody's lives this last five weeks, hope to be back to posting regularly real soon!


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:

sometimes I just look at D.W. so content to sit and watch the world happen, and I start to worry about his development.
I sometimes do the same thing with Owen. He's almost 8 months old and he can sit. No getting up on all fours, no crawling, nothing. And I'm actually enjoying it, as Jacob was doing all those things way early (sitting by the end of 4th month, cruising furniture by 6 months, etc).


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

madeline Crawled the day after she turned 9 months old ( It was the fourth of july). And she didn't go far. She was on the slow side of normal. If you are worried it certainly wouldn't hurt to talk it over with your Dr. It is probably nothing to worry about but doesn't hurt to bring it up with someone. Especially if it eases your mind.

Well Ava went to bed at 9:30. I let you know how our night goes. Now I better run and get something done and get to bed.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

just wanted to quickly check in and say "i'm here!" - we've been having a busy time lately. i've been fortunate to meet 3 mdc mamas IRL and we have created our own circle. spend a lot of time w/them and it's so nice. i've also met 3 other mdc mamas that i see IRL here and there though not as much as the other 3. it is such a blessing to have found this place. i can't imagine life b4 i had this "circle" of mdc mama friends around me.

we just had a blessingway for tnrsmom and it was awesome. i highly recommend it if you find yourself w/a pg friend or pg again yourselves. beyond any baby shower you can imagine! it was awesome.

ekblad7 is another of my mama friends, you may remember her from the nov/dec pg posts though she hasn't followed the life w/a babe threads. her jackson is also just sitting w/o teeth and he's the youngest of 5 so, just goes to show ya...they are all different! and all "normal." there's benefits and drawbacks to growing up fast like isabel and going a little slower like my dd1 did.

shopping carts-i sit isabel in the seat and she loves it. just thinks she is the bee knees up there like a big girl! she doesn't seem as small as she used to be. she's still pretty skinny looking, but very long. i'm sure she'll be over 75th percentile on both counts when we take her even though she seems so tiny compared to her big sisters.

gotta go, time for bed, but wanted to check in and say hi and thanks for noticing solsticemama - i am so glad the CDing is going well!!!!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Today we bought ds a highchair. My little baba is growing up so fast! It's a nice wooden one that we got a restaurant supply store for about $45. We put him in it tonight for awhile and he looked so adorable sitting up all straight and alert. Of course it's all kind of theoretical since he's not on solids yet but exciting nonetheless. Hope everyone is having a good week. Ok off to do more


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

high chairs just make great places to play. even if they nbever eat in them :LOL


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Okay, Kenny still breastfeeds, but my little chunk LOVES HIS SOLIDS!!! I mean LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVES his solids! And I'm loving it too b/c it means non-runny poops that fall off the cloth diapers easily into the toilet!







And that makes me VERY HAPPY!

High chairs - we purchased an old fashioned wooden one for Meredith and I gotta tell you - I like it better in the 'long run,' but those high tech bit ol' plastic numbers that strap the child in with a 5 point harness would make things a lot easier. Right now we use a scarf to keep him positioned right - and so he doesn't 'slip.'


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by HeatherSanders_
*High chairs - we purchased an old fashioned wooden one for Meredith and I gotta tell you - I like it better in the 'long run,' but those high tech bit ol' plastic numbers that strap the child in with a 5 point harness would make things a lot easier. Right now we use a scarf to keep him positioned right - and so he doesn't 'slip.'*
ours is as low-tech as they come, not even a tray tho it has a harness. Anyway I like that he'll be able to eat right at the table with us and no extra surface to clean.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

I love ds's high chair. I find myself putting him in that more and more when I can't be holding him. Especially when I'm making supper.

Ds is almost 8 months and we've been giving him real food (like chunks of what we are eating--turkey, steak, veggies and the like that isn't mashed) and he really likes it. He's all but refusing anything off a spoon. Anyone else's babes do that? It's nice in a way, but yet I feel like he's not eating as much. He still nurses frequently, so I'm not worried about nutrition, but it was easier when I could see a bowl full of cereal become empty, kwim?


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

we finally broke down (about a month ago) and bought the plastic-y type high chair heather was talking about....LOVE IT!!! erin loves to be in there when we are cooking, when she's eating, etc. and it goes to the right height to eat right at the table for us.

erin is loving the mashed foods, although we are tired of mashing so we are definitely beginning to make less strained foods and more chewy-foods.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Ava (all 22#sof her) loves food anyway she can get it. we don't even mash it for her.


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Just got back from our first trip with dd. It went well. It'll be a whole 'nother ballgame when we fly for Christmas, tho.

We have a highchair that hooks onto the table (short on space here). It was great, but now dd knows how to stand up in it so we'll have to start using the 5-pt harness. Just something else to struggle strapping her into and listen to her scream until we let her loose... when she'll promptly crawl to something, climb up it, fall and get hurt.

She's down to one one-hour nap a day, and 9 hours (with nursings) at night.

If my next baby is like this, dh may get his wish of having just two kids.







:


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

XmasEve - I keep meaning to mention - I love that sig. How true!

Isabel is clapping. Just discovered it today. And she's so pleased with herself.

She's got a rash that's kind of weird. 3 kind of blistery spots - very small - that don't seem to bother her at all though they are definitely "open" wounds and don't seem to be getting better? What do you think? I'm pretty sure it's not yeast. Fungal? Thoughts?


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Ava started clapping this week too. for some reason that is jusy such a fun thing and it happens when they are old enough to realy appreciate themselvs and young enough to really enjoy the attention they are getting for it. :LOL

xmaseve - man that sucks (one nap) BTDT. One of my worst fears going into this was that Ava would be like Lily when it comes to sleeping. thank goodness she hasn't been.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

ok...background here. two days before we leave on the big two week vacation, I lose my keys. no sweat. just take dh's key from the keychain, drive my car. Refind keys. leave on vacation, can't find dh's key to car - take valet key.

go to BIL's wedding, lose keys (maybe erin lost the keys, don't know when the last time i had them was). so we have the valet key. 40 bucks to get new keys for the car.

......

flash foward to this evening. getting ready to go to san fransisco in the am. a 650am flight. have wallet. I was dropping off dh's car at the shop. He takes my wallet from dh;s car and puts it (for whatever reason i do not know) on top of my car. don't know it is there. drive away. Now I *do* have a valid passport, but of course given my latest spree of losing things....it is in the safe deposit box at the bank. which doesn't open until after my flight leaves.

call the airline. they say show up with somekind of police report and you should be able to board the plane. I'm doubtful this will work on my return trip, but hey - worth a shot right? Call police. report the 'incident'. they can MAYBE get me a police report by 530 when i was planning on leaving my house. but only if it is a slow night. URGHHHHHHHHH!

and erin is not sleeping well these days. it seems that standing up and rolling over are more fun than sleeping. so i am dog gone tired, pissed at dh for putting my wallet on the car. pissed at myself for not keeping better track of it and maybe leaving early tomorrow morning for a week of business at stanford university. urgh.

off to shuffle dipes to dryer.

must not forget/misplace baby!


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Only have a sec here, but wanted to say that I lost two checks this week that I needed to prevent us from bouncing in the account. Looked everywhere. couldn't find them. I freaked out!!!! That was the last draw.
Found them in the afternoon in a place i'd already looked about 5
times.

Quote:

_Originally posted by kerc_

must not forget/misplace baby!

[/B]
















This thought has actually run thru my mind a number of times.







:

more updates in the later....


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

*whew* I'm glad I'm not the only one losing my brain lately. I'm usually a very organized person, but these last couple of months I've been totally losing it! Saturday I put some veggies down the disposal and apparently they did not chop up good enough. Drain clogged, but I didn't know it till I ran the washer wash and rinse cycles. Basement flood. All over new carpet. Then, in the midst of it all, I forgot to pay Visa bill--they called just as we were cleaning the mess in the basement up. Then I go and feed ds some rice pudding and didn't realize it had eggs in it! He's got a nice rash over his whole body. This was just the last 3 days!


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

Ah, chaos loves company! I can relate to all of your tales of lost keys & clogged drains & missed payments...Although, thank you Brayg for reminding me to pay MY visa bill! This morning, while watering the plants on our patio, I soaked all of the laundry I had just hung up to dry - That's how my brain is working these days. I watched the lovely spray of water hitting the laundry on its rack full-on for a while before I remembered that I was in control of the hose.

My Ava is having so much fun crawling & standing that she doesn't want to sleep or nurse. We do OK if we hang around the house all day - I can generally catch her at just the right moment for some nursing-to-napping. Being out & about is a different story. All of the planets need to be aligned just so for her to want to sleep or nurse, and if I miss the exact moment because, say, the traffic light turns red (and the car has to stop moving), she'll call the whole thing off. Oh, how I miss our long afternoon naps together.

What are you all doing for footwear? Ava is between shoe sizes (4 is too small, 5 is too big - like clown shoe too big). Socks alone are too slippery, and I know bare feet are great for learning to walk, etc - But I feel awful every time I look at the angry red marks on her chubby feet.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by rebx_
*My Ava is having so much fun crawling & standing that she doesn't want to sleep or nurse. We do OK if we hang around the house all day - I can generally catch her at just the right moment for some nursing-to-napping. Being out & about is a different story. All of the planets need to be aligned just so for her to want to sleep or nurse, and if I miss the exact moment because, say, the traffic light turns red (and the car has to stop moving), she'll call the whole thing off. Oh, how I miss our long afternoon naps together.

What are you all doing for footwear? Ava is between shoe sizes (4 is too small, 5 is too big - like clown shoe too big). Socks alone are too slippery, and I know bare feet are great for learning to walk, etc - But I feel awful every time I look at the angry red marks on her chubby feet.*
I hear ya with the whole nap thing, and I have absolutely NO idea how my little Sam is such a chubster. He never nurses, and rarely actually eats anything. He is doing so much cruising the couch, pulling up on everything!! he's trying to clap, but totally grunts and waves his arms at us when we clap for him.
He still just has the one tooth, but I can see the tops are not far from coming in. He wants everything!! I am going to have to double baby-proof everything in the house. :LOL

As far as shoes go, I think I'm going to try to get some Robeez(or like) on the trading post or ebay. They are way to expensive otherwise. Socks left bad red marks on Sam's ankles when he was tiny, so I'm hesitant to even buy any in his size right now.

I can not believe we are getting so close to a year!! Time flies...


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Ava is between a 2 and a 3 but shoes at this point are still purely decorative. byt he time she takes her first step there will no doubt be snow on the ground (it was 90* today. We have had snow as early as October 2nd. like 6 weeks from now. crazy. anyway, back to our regularly scheduled program) she won't need any real, functioning shoes until next summer.

When I start loosing keys like that it is time totake a preg. test . . .


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Robeez are the best! Isabel wears a size 6-12 mos, but I don't know her shoe size. Probably a 3 or 4.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:

We do OK if we hang around the house all day - I can generally catch her at just the right moment for some nursing-to-napping. Being out & about is a different story.
Owen is the same way! He will not nurse if we are out and about. He's too into whatever is going on around him to stop and nurse. And if I get him latched on, he'll pull off a hundred times to look around. Sheesh! But at home...that's a whole different story. If we kick back in the recliner, he's happy as a lark to nurse. Ahhhh...sweet pleasures.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Robeez or barefoot for us. Kenny has the navy with frogs, the white and tan with dinos and a plain leather brown.


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

I love Robeez, too! Ava outgrew her lime green w/ white daisies, but now she's waiting to grow into a pair of size 5 Jack & Lily shoes (like Robeez but even softer leather - A gift from one of her Canadian aunties). The only problem I have with Robeez is deciding which pair to buy...

I think we'll just stick with bare feet until the size 5's are a little less goofy looking. Hopefully, she'll fit into her shoes by the time the rains start up again in the fall. Without a pair of soft shoes, there's no way to keep socks on her to keep those toes warm & dry.

According to my baby book development chart (that one I swore I would quit looking at







), Ava should be fascinated by pulling things out of containers and them putting them back in. Hmmm. Well, she's got the pulling things out part down, but shows no interest in the concept of putting things back in. Also, no clapping, but I think she's starting to wave. She does it once in a while with her bare hand, but mostly with a toy or piece of cloth. Yesterday she was cooing and waving at some passing dogs with one of her (clean) flannel diaper wipes, like some Lady at a medieval joust, waving her hankie at her favorite knight.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Ds has one pair of shoes--Robeez. They're adorable blue with little stars cut out on the front. They look so sweet on him but the elastic around the ankle is way too tight for his chubby little feet and leaves nasty red marks so for now he's barefoot or in socks.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

You know, with my first two I honestly think I almost 'rated' them up against 'those' books out there that give averages in baby's development. I haven't even picked any of those up with Kenny. And surprisingly - he surprises me. At 7 1/2 months I never anticipated that he'd be pulling-up AND cruising. He can climb up and down a basic 'two stair' grouping and he doesn't do that 'stop' thing when he comes to the edge of carpet and the tile begins (I remember that always 'slowed' the girls for that 'different texture/flooring' to begin. He doesn't talk too much - lots of da-da-da-da-da and then the rest his 'own' language, but he's sitting up and balancing soo well and yesterday when he was intent on an object he was holding it with both hands and for a second was standing on his own - no hands on the ottoman. Like I said, he's surprising me daily.

No waving yet . . . he likes to stare people down though. Geez . . . poker face!







ag


----------



## aimeemac (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi! I have been way out of the loop for a long time, my dd was born 12-23. My son (2.5 years) has been having a bit of a rough time w/ his sis (regressed a bit), but is coming around.

I was wondering if your babes are babbling yet? My dd started babbling at 3 months and now it is on the back burner, while she is pulling up and cruising.

Just wondering if you have babblers?


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Ds cut his first tooth yesterday. He took a long, long nap--2 and a half hours--and when he woke up there it was. I went from







to







to







to







. No more gummy smile. He's growing up so fast.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Yep, Kenny got his bottom right 4 days ago and let me know it with a firm BITE! YOWZERS!


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

My daughter Ava started babbling up a blue streak at about 2 1/2 months, was super chatty for about 3 weeks, and then took almost a 3-month vacation from babbling while she learned to roll over and sit up. Now the babbling drought is over and she has plenty to say, and even more to screech about







The other day she hollered "Helga!" at me, which she seems to prefer over the more traditional Mama...My sister says Ava sounds like she's a Brazilian Samba chanteuse, with her soft, melodious, non-stop rap. I love to listen to her, especially since I spent those quiet months worrying that she wasn't going to talk (I have first-time mom-itis).


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Lilyka are you pregnant? Your last post sported a positive preg test icon... I want another baby, but I don't want to jeopardize dd's nursing career. Dh is pising me off. Our neighbor's dog is having puppies and he's fascinated with it, when the only thing he had to say about dd's birth was "wow, that's a lot of blood." I have unceremoniously told him he is not invited to my next birth.

No waving or clapping here, and only an occasional tearful "mama."


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I can see Sam's top left tooth so close to popping through, he still only has the one on his lower left. He clapped for the first time 2 nights ago, just out of the blue. Dh and I were playing monopoly and he landed on the go to jail square, I was laughing going, "oh yeah Daddy's goin to jail." and he started clapping, it was so funny!!!!
:LOL He does it now if we initiate it.

He is always standing holding on to me, no matter what I'm doing, and he can crawl through the obstical course (laundry piles)in the hallway. It's so funny.

Sam is amazing, just growing so fast everyday. I can't believe how fast it happens!!

Hope everyone is doing well!







Debi


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Hi mommas. Ds is napping right now. I'm trying not to get used to this afternoon nap because I know it's all changing all the time but still it's nice to have this time to catch up on things. Spent time at the dentist yesterday. Anyone else have to have work done since being preg? Not too much to report here. But hope everyone's doing well. My friend got her period for the first time yesterday. Anyone else? Have a great day mommas.







for now.


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Where is everyone? Dd is 8 months tomorrow, 2/3 of a year... my life has never gone so fast.

I haven't seen a dentist in an embarassingly long time, but wanted to add that I just read the old wives' tale "have a baby, lose a tooth" is still true. But with increased nutrion, it's more realistically one tooth for every two babies. Interesting.

No AF here yet, but sometimes I get menstrual-like backaches and wonder...

I really don't have anything to say, just wanted to bump our thread.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

It's been awhile since I've posted. Things seem to be getting crazier I guess.







:
Anyway, DD has 6 teeth, and we had a week break b4 the symptoms crept back. But i don't see any evidence yet. She has 4 on the bottom, and only two up top, so i guess the next ones will come up top?







:
She is not yet crawling, per se, but can get anywhere she wants. Just takes a bit longer then crawling. She gets up on her knees, but still doesn't have the coordination.

I am slowly, or should i say quickly, learning that everything is fair game, even the smallest piece of whatever. Yesterday she had gathered enough dog hair to get a nice wad going in her mouth. I feel like i can barely keep up, and when things like that happen i feel like a bit of a failure as a mother. like today i set her down on her back a wee too fast, and her head hit the carpet too hard. i really hate to be the cause of her pain, or even the enabler- which as the full time caregiver, i am always that. i guess this might be a first time mom thing.

she is not talking much- but says certain constants over and over- gh gh gh, or dh dh dh- like she is trying to practice her new skills. she does her fair shere of babling.









she is still about 99% bf, with some avacado, a bit of veggie juice, and some misc. Even just adding those things changed her poop. She is not as regular, and it is thicker.
Still gaining weight fast, and growing like a weed- especially those chubby thighs. it has been a challenge to find dipes that work for her bc of that.

Well, that is enough from me. I love reading about everyones babes!!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Glad to see some mamas posting, I thought I had killed our thread. :LOL Sam popped his second tooth through on Wednesday, it was the one right above the bottom one he got in on the fifth. so he's got one top and one bottom tooth in, and many thrying to break they're way through.
I'll write more later.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

mona lisa, it sounds like first baby guilt to me. take it easy on yourself. babies hold no grudges. when i get overwhelmed i always tell myself, it could be thousands of years ago and would i be worried about this? to give me perspective. dog hair will not harm your child unless you just put flea medicine on it? it is the personal ick factor we have to live with (and our partner's ick tolerance....)
me with three and injured dh, well, i'm at a point i am too busy to worry about many things. i remember that strange time alone with first baby and i wish i could tell my thenself to have more fun, do more the things i wanted to, get out more and get around more mammas and children to get perspective.

also, children are sensitive to your reaction. if you behave horrified they will learn to act horrified as well. i'm gonna be working on this one for years!

ruby is more interested in being graceful and standing long periods than walking. i am grateful for that. all of us ladies, get out and enjoy the public things before the walking bug really gets us!
my kids had roseola. we had a five year old birthday party for reed. today was the homeschoolers picnic. busy busy. it seems i have let go of some control these days, it is evident from my passing out at any point of the day. i guess i'm catching up on sleep.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Ahj, I haven't been here lately. too busy chasing Ava arouhnd and fishing things out of her mouth. My house is finally clean enough to where I can see the floor, I have all my "back to school shopping" done, and all I have left is to pain out rental unit and make a couple of dozen diapers for my ever chubbing baby who has ouitgrown her one size diapers







:

I feel like I am drowning and to top it off I got a speeding ticket today. There is this one road where they just get ya and that is where I was and then he went on like I was a bad driver because I didn't notice his lights until he urned on his sirene. A) I don't make a habit of looking behind me while I am driving forward and B) that us why you have a sirene!! Oh well at least he lowered the fine from $100, to $75. I probably could have talked him out of it altogether but my children were watching the whole thing and we have a rule about when you break a rule you except correction and discipline without whining or trying to talk your way out of it. Oh well it could have been much worse. there is something about that road that just begs you to speed and I have more than doubles the speed limit before. tonight I was only 10 miles and hour over.

Ava stood up today! she was so funny. you could tell she was just as surprised as the rest of us and totally pleased with herself (I think she is pining away to be one of the big girls. ) each second she stood there her smile as well as her eyes just got bigger and bigger. when she finally tipped over she got very serious about doing it again and figuriong out how she did it.

And I am not pregnant. someone was talking about chronically losing thier keys and I was joking that losing my keys is always my first clue that I am pregnant. I know where all my keys are right now..


----------



## Mystic (Sep 12, 2002)

Hello.......

I've been absent from these forums for many many months. I popped in to see how everyone is doing, and it all sounds so great!

My Sam (another Sam!) is just 8 months now. he's a belly crawler, got his first tooth last week, will wave - but not on command (lol) and is the chattiest child ever. He can pull himself up to sitting now from lying down and once sitting and pull up to standing. He amazes me all the time.

He has an infinite attention span for books. And for jabbering - did I mention how chatty he is?

Ok, he's the greatest kid ever (yes I"m biased). Laid back, happy, smiley, affectionate, active. Love him to pieces.

I'm really, really biased. ha ha ha.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Isa has such a great choke reflex, she's been eating almost anything/everything, but... the other day, ai yi yi! big scare! she choked on a piece of cheese and then turned blue and i had to whack her and mouth sweep and the whole nine yards. yikes!







never had to do that b4. and i scratched her throat a bit when i mouth swept so for about an hour afterwards, she cried whenever she swallowed. so sad







but she's a trooper. she took a 3 hour nap and was back to normal by the next day. i don't want to feed her again though! but she demands it. i will be







over every bite now though.

She cried for grandma (my mil) today - actually was stretching out of my arms to get to her. oh, it just made her (mil's) day! she is such a cuddlebug. like dd2, i'm so lucky! and mil is all excited to take her for the night again. it's funny - i mean my mil is especially great, but i wouldn't let her touch dd1. i was so restrictive. now, it doesn't even bother me that dd3 wanted grandma over me and i probably will let her spend the night w/mil this week. i've got plenty of ebm and she's done it b4. it makes them both happy. but i know if you had told me that's how i would feel when i only had dd1, i would have told you you were crazy!

she is just a sweetie and SO FAST! everyone thinks b/c she did everything else so early, she's going to walk early, but i don't know... she definitely cruises around well, but i think she'll stick to crawling now that she's mastered it. ah well, time will tell.

well, gotta pack for a trip. i'm going w/ekblad7 and all of her kids on a mini-vacation tomorrow and the next night. should be fun!


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh how scary! Glad Isa's ok!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

that's where i've been.

we've been about 40,000 miles (or so it seems) this summer.
Two weeks ago we were in san fran for a meeting. Home for two days and most recently we met some college friends with their 20 month old daughter this week in macinaw city,mi. We stayed in a tent, they had an RV (borrowed). It was a blast.

My erin (now almost 10 months!) learned she could pull herself up and walk around the little seating area in the RV. She also slept in her pack and play for multiple hours on end (there's a first for everything!).

We returned home last night and had to deal with babyproofing. When we left home the first time erin could sort of crawl. Now she is definitely mobile. TROUBLE! But fun for sure. she is quite the trooper when it comes to traveling.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Hi all. Feeling a little







today. My mom just left after having been here for the summer. She's totally supportive of the choices I'm making with regards to how I'm mothering ds. She's actually kind of fascinated since when she had me it was the bottle generation, crib etc. She did cloth diaper us. Anyway she's very interested in this different approach and as I said very supportive which is affirming. She lives 3 time zones away so her visits are infrequent but she was here for ds's first tooth (and 2nd which he just got yesterday), first sitting up and first smidgen of solids. He's had the tiniest bit of melon and a few licks of apple, plum and cherry.

I broke down and bought a stroller. Ds is 26 lbs so slinging is sometimes a bit tiring esp. in the heat. We've used it a couple of times and he seems to really enjoy it. Sometimes I think maybe he prefers the stroller to the sling since he can look all around and is less constricted. The sling is always with us tho and most of the time I want him on me so he comes out of the stroller and onto mama.

We're off camping again this weekend. Everyone sounds good. Off to do diaper laundry.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi everyone with dec/nov 02 babies. My girl was born on december 5th 2002. Right now she can stand by herself for a few seconds at a time, and pulls herself up on to things (a climber like her mom). I'd like to hear from other moms who have babies the same age.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Jump on in!









Owen's driving me nutso the last few days. He's still a good night-time sleeper (about 9 hours) but has all but stopped napping during the day. That would be fine by me if he weren't so blasted crabby. He took a 40 minute nap this morning and a 25 minute nap early afternoon. He got up at about 6:45 this morning and his nap was at about 11:15. He woke from his afternoon nap at 3:30 and went to bed at 9:00. That's not a lot of sleep for such a small person!







There was another thread going on here where someone mentioned they read that babies who are learning new things don't sleep as much. Owen's definitely learning new things, so I hope that's it. Oh, and cutting about 6 teeth at once may have something to do with it too, although he's not acting like he's in pain.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

i like that, "blasted crabby"

today ruby took a fifteen minute nap around noon. she was awake at 7:30, and went to bed at ten.
so no advice here. the instinct to move is so strong, and she is teething on top of it. and has two brothers keeping her up, plus mamma and daddy are too lovable to be around for her to want to nap.

she's standing up for thirty seconds or so, sometimes eating or drumming. yesterday she opened an empty box and put crayons in it one by one. we were astonished. she is also trying to wipe her butt with wipes and towels and clothing. the other day a fellow homeschool mother called her precocious. huh? all my kids are precocious and beautiful, and are outwitting me at every turn. what i want is calmness, saneness, emotional balance. can i have some of that please?

i wanna go on vacation with mcimom and eckblad7!!!!!

once again there is the threat of me having to get a job, so i am feeling grouchy. i am completely opposed to the mere mention but we are really scraping by.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

it is 4:00AM. Ava has finally dozed after screamiing for the last 3 hours. BAd mommy I refused to lay still while she lazily latched on and had a nice long annoying leasurly nursing time while digging her feet into my belly. so I cam eher and nothing puts her out like MDC :







useful to my parenting journey on so may ways.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Haeven Soleil is quite the baby too. She doesn't like to go to sleep untill I do (usually 11:00 to 12:00) every night. She is very attached. She is almost exclusively breastfed still. She doesn't seem to be that interested in baby food. She's more interested in what I am eating (salty and sweet things). I feel bad sometimes cause I don't want to give her those "bad for you" things.
She rarely cries though and when she does, she stops after she's been heard. Those new indigo babies are pretty amazing! She weighs about 24 lbs. right now, and I'm so proud of her cause she gained most of that weight from my milk. Anyways, I just wanted to blab to someone about my babe, and thought, what better place than the Mothering magazine forum.














green


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Kenny is breaking in his second bottom tooth and boy are my nipples sore. Not only is he a 'biter' -







YOWZERS







- but he's stopped sleeping through the night again . . . so, we're back to about 3 nursings a night.

After being bit a few times I nearly gave up nursing, but instead decided it was time someone else was able to feed him on occasion, so I invested in an avent pump and pump one bottle a day. Jeff gives him a 'dinner-time' bottle and it seems they both enjoy this time together, so I feel good about it. Also, it allowed me to go see Freaky Friday with some women last night and not take Kenny or worry about rushing home to fill his belly with breastmilk.

He's into EVERYTHING and it is no holds barred. It is as if he's afraid of nothing - head first, rolling down a step . . . trying to climb through things that are too high, too small, etc. . . he loves to pull the leaves off my plant and chase the dog around the house - that just makes him belly laugh.

Uggh - he also likes the cords under my desk. Heads straight for them, so we don't do a lot of 'computer time' together unless he's nursing. And even then, I have to pay close attention to him b/c if he starts slacking off the nursing he'll end it with a BITE!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

we're back. we left the vacation a little early. isabel was fine and maria really enjoyed herself, but my dd2 is just not a water baby. she likes it, but she's done after about 30 minutes. so she kind of killed the water park experience for the rest of us. they all slept good though and isabel







s the water! she is so cute - she fell asleep in the ergo in the middle of this huge waterpark w/her feet in the hot tub i was halfway submerged in. i also took her to lake michigan a couple weeks ago and she dug the waves big time. just squealed and squealed w/delight!

casina-oh, i hope you can find a way to get by w/out having to go to work! that would just be awful. i'm back to teaching 2 nights/week this fall which all sounds good in theory right now, but i know i'm going to be dreading it in a few weeks. i'm going to do henna/mehndi designs at a local street fair for extra $ in a few weeks and i think that'll be fun. could you do something like that on an all cash basis? or make something crafty to sell?

solsticemama-my sisters have always lived close and last week, one of them moved to san diego and next week, my other sister moves to athens, oh - both of which are too far away! i am







over here too! it's going to be very strange, especially w/my one sis in san diego b/c i used to see her at least once a week and now it'll be 1-2x/year!







i'm in major denial over here. i just don't even want to think about it!

kerc-we've been everywhere too! not camping this summer, but lots of day trips here, there and everywhere and a few overnight stays. isabel is a great traveler too. isn't it nice?

heather-i can totally relate to kenny being into everything! isabel is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO busy! all the time, non stop. her favorite is taking all the folded laundry out of the basket and throwing it about the room (or playing in her nice clean diapers).

well, it's too quiet in the other room and the kids have playdough, so i'd better







ifykwim!!!!!!


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:

today ruby took a fifteen minute nap around noon. she was awake at 7:30, and went to bed at ten.
sounds like we're dealing with the same kind of thing.

Today's a bit better--he took an hour long nap this morning and he ate solids a little better than normal. He's nursing better today too. *sigh* thank goodness!


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

So I've been invited to many play groups but have yet to go. Hrer's my thinking: Dd is a little ball of fire at home, interactive and into everything and loud, but if we're out she's very quiet and wide eyed. Not stranger anxiety, but wary. Afew weeks ago we visitred friends with a baby her age. Set them down together and it was like a lion's den. They just stared at each other and crawled around each other and dd started screaming if the other baby got too close to her. So I think she needs to practice her new exploring skills in the safety of her home before we start the socializing process. What about your babies? Are they social butterflies or not?


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Hi! I am just joining the group, my DS Zach is almost 9 months old.
He doesn't crawl yet (!), but he drinks water from a sippy cup and eats some table food. He doesn't have any teeth yet, either, but today his attitude is horrible, and his gums are swollen so I'm thinking he's working hard on cutting some!
I hope you don't mind if I jump right into your conversation?!?


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Leah, jump right in.

XmasEve . . . Kenny is a social butterfly in a 'brute' sort of way. He likes hair - the feel of it - so he likes to crawl over and grab a handful of hair of other kids his age! NOT GOOD! He giggles at them and makes faces at them - heck, he giggles at himself in the mirror. So, I think it could just be a personality thing . . . my second cried if anyone looked at her. To this day if a stranger talks to her when we are out in public she will literally turn her back to them and say, "I no want you to talka me!" And she means it. Stinker!







:


----------



## D.W.'s Mom (Apr 23, 2003)

It's nice to see new people on the thread, now I don't fee like the newbie. You will get a lot of support and advice from these ladies, and they are so generous to share with everyone.

D.W. slept 12 hours last night. But that could have been because in the previous two nights, he was awake more than asleep. He has six teeth, crawls all over (to the dog's chagrin), and is soooo proud of his bad self







that you can't help but laugh at him!

I have two questions for you btdt mommies.

How much did you childproof? I don't mean buying all the stuff, but one of my friends was teaching her babies "nice to look at" do you think it depends on your kid?

Second, my husband just took a job where he will be working out of town all week. Any survival tips? I am so behind in my work and my housecleaning and more than a little down at this recent turn of events. It is a really good job with advancement potential and those all important BENEFITS.









Lastly, I just want to ask if there is anyone out there whose pet does not like their baby. I am in such a quandary. One the one hand, I could just get rid of my dog, but she's not that friendly, and I would feel terrible if anything happened. What I really need is a house. We have had such a year of challenges, mostly financial, that that plan is now more than a year away.

On the other hand, I have to say that I was looking through albums and I am so glad that I stayed at home, even if it was just for a few months. It was totally worth it. I have a whole new perspective.

Sorry for the long meandering post. I know I lurk more than I write, and I am way OT, but I just had to talk a little tonight.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

i feel i should tell y'all, that ten is not a usual bedtime for bebe, it is usually between six and eight. she wakes up in the morning no matter how tired she is since her body is very regular.

childproofing. i highly believe in my kids learning in consequences. and also that i am the discipline that they do not have. expecting them to handle my breakable things gently is possible, but not recommended. i would prefer that my relationship with them be more about my love and enjoyment of life with them, not about telling them rules. having said my spiel, i spend alot of time defending my dh's riles since he is some and with a back injury.

breakable is relative depending on the child as well. one piece of me advice is, use the positive!!!! say "touch the glass with one finger" as opposed to saying "don't break the glass". i have actually watched parents give their kids ideas like running in the store when the kids had no original intention. it is a verbal skill i am really working on. the other part of it is teaching my body to be calm. kids don't seem to get any ideas about messing with things that no one has paid any thought or attention to.

feh, i gotta go


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

haeven's mama, are you sure you have an indigo child, not a crystal child?

mcimom, i'm hoping i can get things cranking for ebay. my favorite thing to make is slings and i have made some really good ones but i am fearful of liability.

xmas eve, mammas have the right to do what they feel comfortable. though playgroups for bebes are for the mammas to get adult contact. happy babies need their mammas foremost and a happy mamma at that.
reed has always wanted to play with others since three but is just starting to be able to communicate efficiently, like being able to withdraw, say to stop, and interact when he wants. my clay is just starting to go beyond nursing constantly when we leave the home, and still does if he does not feel completely at ease. still, i think it is nice for us to get out and not get isolated. though i have had to deal with alot of physical harm issues. ruby is fine in most any situation except for lumbering toddlers. it depends on the kid and you.

dw's mom. the childproofing i was saying totally depends on the child as well. i know some mammas with little ones and they have houseplants and screwdrivers out and vitamins out. my boys seem to defy the parameters of living with children so maybe i'm not one to talk about it!

the dog thing, you need to follow your feelings. if there is a safety issue you will have to really follow your gut, you know your dog. we still have our dog after years of questioning our ownership. i think i could write a book about it. space did not help us at all, our pets still want to be near us. they remember being here first. though my boys torturing the dog convinced him maybe it was better to retreat. the cats ended up outside, and the dog was totally outside for awhile but refuses now to go outside unless he has business.

if you have a bigger home or yard there is more space for them but they are not any happier since they do not have the role they had before. the space just makes the owners feel better and not so irritated with the pet. which means you can define new roles and making sure you spend quality time with your pet, or consider would it be easier without them.

i have a ridiculous aversion to pet hair now that i have kids. so much for being crunchy! my dad refuses to come into my house because of the smell and hair of dog. we still have our dog basically because my dh cannot let go. i guess i have some loving to learn since he's still here/

out of town all week, i'm in the opposite situation where i would find it enormously gratifying to be alone with the baby, or just be alone with the kidlets. consider it a babymoon. do you have any friends or family you can invite over?

whew, i haven't posted a long one in while.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

What is a "Crystal Child". I have the book on indigo children that states that they started to be born around 1982... and beyond. I didn't know there was such a term as Crystal children. I think Haeven is special (as all mothers believe their children to be)... i.e. she touches her head (third eye) to other people and to animals







(like she's bowing).








&







Jasanna and Haeven


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

crystal children are the new kids, basically the indigos without the dark sides. the book on amazon has a basic description. sensitive beautiful wide eyed children who are very connected and psychic. probably most of us here have crystal children. i have a friend with both books and while if you read the indigo first you think, yeah, this is my kid, once you see the crystal book it seems even more accurate. the indigos have paved the way breaking rules of standard baby care and society for the crystal kids now. wonderful glowing children. i dunno about the categorization but i definitely see and identify certain kids, they are like a new form of humans and of course they are even more obvious and benefiting and enhanced by being parented by mammas like us! these kids see right through you.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

I don't know anything about Indigo/Crystal children, but what you are saying casina, is Isabel to a "T" - she's like an old soul. She is so aware and attuned to so many things. I can't put my finger on it, she's a little mystic for sure. And ekblad7's youngest is 5 days younger than Isabel and the same way, when you look into his eyes, you just see that he is "in the know" and only pretending to be a baby or something.

Childproofing totally depends upon the kid. We have a playgroup we've been in since dd1 was 6mos - it was our childbirth class. There were 5 of them. Some people could have magazines out, baby never touched. Other kids were shredding them in seconds. One lady has a totally hyperactive dd, but she has glass bowls and knick knacks all over and her dd never touched them, but our kids were all over them (even the calmer ones).

I agree w/casina in that I'm more of a continuum concept as far as childproofing goes. I'm not going to let them touch the hot stove or play with a knife, but I don't do much to "rush" in or remove things. I just watch closely and give direction like "be gentle" when she's banging on the glass and show her how. It's the same w/food. I let her experiment and she can have any number of small objects in her mouth w/out choking. She gags and gets it back up. I was really surprised the other day to see her choking b/c she is so good w/her gag reflex.

As for playgroups, it's totally for the moms. My dd1 was a really painfully shy baby and toddler, but I'm glad to have been in our playgroup b/c all of our 5 were w/in a month of each other and as a first time mama, it was so valuable to see other first time mamas doing it and see how all the kids were different in their milestones. It was just very helpful though I don't really relate to the playgroup moms on any higher friendship level. I've known them for almost 5 years and I'm closer to my tribe that I've only known for the last 5 months.

Well, again, it's too quiet in the other room!


----------



## D.W.'s Mom (Apr 23, 2003)

Casina, thanks for your remarks. My situation is that my dog was just the sweetest thing ever until she saw a baby. It's not just my baby, but everyone under three feet tall. So, you ask, why did I have kids?? Well, I figured that it is my duty to keep her since why would I want to pawn her off and then maybe a tragedy will happen?

Also, my dog and I (Indiana) were at this dog park when she was a young girl (she's three now) and she was attacked by another dog. After that, she also has this "I'm gonna get you sucker" so my original plan of getting a dog to keep Indiana company, well that's gone by the wayside.

But since this thread is about BABIES... I am just in a quandary about how to set limits, if any, on D.W. I really like the touch with one finger thing, and I know that he has no memory, that saying no right now is ridiculous, and I do distract. I am thinking more of my mother's wedgewood and my in laws whose house is really just a museum, no one really lives there. I mean, my breakables are housed in a hutch, I put my small garbage cans up, and secured anything he could pull over and put the thingies in the outlets. He needs to explore and roam and discover, and after him, someone else will too (I hope) but when we are out and about, is it all just one endless "no touch" for him?

I think I have a crystal child. Everyone says how calm and wonderful he is, even my friend with four kids of her own. And he definitely has a great attention span and a creative mind.








I think that my husbands brother is an indigo. have to research that whole thing more.

who was born in 1970 i wonder?


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

what's the 1970 question? i was born that year, my dh 75.


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by haeven'smomma_
*she touches her head (third eye) to other people and to animals







(like she's bowing).*
So what kind of child is it that likes to bite and suck on people's faces until they have hickies? That's what I have. But seriously, I've never heard of any of this and it sounds interesting. I'll have to do some research.

I'm having dog problems too. My dog does not like dd, and tells her. She whines, growls, and has snapped. Even dd has gotten the point and leaves her alone. But babies don't understand "possessions" and the dog has got real "territory " issues since dd started crawling. I can't get rid of the dog, so thank goodness we are moving into a house with an enclosed backyard. I feel bad that my beloved pet will spend her golden years as "just a dog," but she cannot understand that dd comes first now, and always will.







She is old, so she doesn't have but a few more years left. DH was a late-in-life baby and the family dog never accepted him as part of the pack, not for 11 years. It's hard, to love these furry foreigners that will never uderstand our language or way of life.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

dw;s mom wrote: when we are out and about, is it all just one endless "no touch" for him?

yes, it is sometimes that way, especially for stores and restaurants. which where i live is basically everything. my kids already push the parameters of the park in that some moms believe we are setting a bad example like playing in the mud. i have given up at other people's homes including family. it is their responsibility and others learn quick to pick up their stuff.

my mum's is the extreme case. scissors and roach traps on the floor. my dad's scrip meds, hot tea, eyeglasses and chocolates on the coffee table. after me agonizing and panicking for years it is now fun to watch others scurry. another thing i do is i expect my kids to learn awareness and follow the rules in other people's places, rather than impose my rules everywhere. and if they have chips and candy, and can scream, so be it.

and it will be hardest, based on my experience, for the next year with the learning to walk and roam. my advice to you is to get something to wear your baby. it will help you in the time your husband is gone, and it helps with the getting out and about. they will sit most contentedly with you. it is not much, especially with feisty ruby mei, but much better than stroller or grocery cart whining.
especially a back carrier will help when you are alone with the baby and you need an emotional break. something about not being able to see them!


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

here are pictures of our crazy selves

http://community.webshots.com/user/casina102


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Haeven is a chin-muncher as well!! She is also a devout power-napper and angel grrl. Do most of you guys live in the states? I'm a born and raised canadian, living in the Kootenays. Is there anyone else from Canada around here (this thread).....








actually hasn't been around for a few weeks. I was so sad. She was the best cat ever. She was born on my bed and I was her mothers midwife (literally the cat waited till I was up in the morning to have her babies and made sure I was right behind her as she searched for the best spot to give birth.) And when she was pushing she leaned on me!!!! I miss them both.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

tell me, what's the significance of 1970


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Casina - what grteat pictures!!

Holy cow. I am so tired. Still haven't recovered from that whole all night screaning fit (no new teeth by the way- go figure. I was sure that was it.). and this today I had 10 girl scouts in my house tie dyeing. Thier shirts came out so cute and thier names washed out during the dying so I have no idea whose is whose. I did some diapers while I was at it. Holy moly those CPF suck up a lot of dye. I m dying to see them.

Ava has gone from sweet cuddly perfect little baby to big enourmous iully. She was playing with a friend (social butterfly by the way) and bit him so hard that it broke the skin. Ugh! poor isaac never saw it coming. I think it shocked the stuffing out of him even more than it hurt. I was so embarrassed. And just felt horrible. Porr Ike hurts himself enough as it (a regular at acute care :LOL) he doesn't need Ava helping him.

She grabbed her friends bottle the other day (the aforementioned friends baby brother) and decided she must have it annd stole it from him. I ended up givimng her ne and she loved it and now she wants it all the time







: Oh well, I guess you can't get too many fluids in the summer and I only give her water in it. And if it srews up her feedings and she doesn't get enough BM big whoop. It isn't like she couldn't spare a few fat cells. My big girl has got to be 25 pounds already. And she is tall. where the heck did she get that from?







: A few more pounds and she is gonna outweigh her 3 year old sister.

And I know thisa thread is about our babies but I have to tell you about Lily. She hides treasures under her pillow throughout the day. Any number of unrelated things end up under there, usually thing belonging to her sister. All day she has been inventing injuries so that she can get bandiaids. It appears she is starting a collection. on her pillow is a row of diffent barbie bandaids all in a row. She is too funny. Both Lily and Ava are in bed together. I love it when they are in bed together.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

I have been enjoying reading lately, but haven't had time to post, so i'll give it a try now that i have a few moments.

hmm where to begin?









DD loved her stroller. I know this is not very AP, but it happened by accident. I live in a small town, and once the weather got nice, i began to put her in the stroller and go up the street to the post office to get our mail. I had a hard time carrying it and slinging her at the same time as i collect mail for about 8 people. Anyway, one week she started to fall asleep on the way back to the house, and so we got into a routine of getting the mail around the time of her morning nap and it worked wonderfully! When I had to put some work hours in, i would stroll her around town and she would go right to sleep. I felt wierd about it, but i work in a kitchen cooking, and slingin it became very difficult. Anyway, some times she falls asleep in the stroller still, but recently she doesn't.
Next topic- "usually" is no longer an accurate word for anything. She has completely changed routines, feedings, sleepings, napping, you name it! I guess it is the excitement of mobility? UGH!!!

Ok, have to go now. (DAmn) but will be back.


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

attempting to post again, man the days just get away from me!

Lily has been using Mama and Papa to talk to Rob and I for over a month now, and Grace was feeling left out. Last night during their bath, Lily called her "Yay-cee" . Grace is infuriated, insisting that her name is "GRA-cie", but we know it will take a while for the GR sound to make its way into Lily's vocabulary.

She pulled up to standing the day after she turned 7 months, has been cruising since about 7 1/2 months, and has recently begun to let go and stand on her own when pulling up and crusing. She can pull up one handed sometimes.

She eats anything and everything. She is insulted by the spoonfeeding of baby food, and truly wants exactly what we are eating. She loves mixed veggies, melon, and bread, especially. She has had bits of many things, though. She has NEVER spat any solid food back at me, not even once. She started on baby food at 6 months, and she would have preferred it months earlier but I insisted that she wait until her tongue thrust went away. Since 6 months, she rapidly went from 1 meal to 2 meals a day. Now she eats 3 meals a day. And by meal, I just mean that when we eat at the table as a family or go out or whatever, she participates in the eating... cheerios, fruit, veggies, some of my bun from chick fil a today (instead of the fries and charbroiled chicken wrap that she really wanted). She weishs about 18 lbs, is in 12 month clothes, and is 27 1/2 inches tall I think. No teeth. But she might finally be getting some, these last 2 days have been very grouchy and unsettled!

She is definitely not the opposite of Grace... she is quite dramatic, and quite verbal (even in her babbling). She is more content than Grace, and she definitely seems like when she gets a bit older she will be shy for a bit and then warm up to people.. she has a habit of being very quiet for like the first 30 minutes we are someplace... but then she begins chattering about the things she has taken in quietly.

Im just crazy in love with her, she's such a little doll. *swoon*


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

It's been crazy here, too, so this is my first chance to post in a while...

I'm home with Ava today, and I'm freaking out. We went to her 9-month check-up this morning (I can't believe she'll be 9-months old tonight - Those were the shortest 9 months I've ever experienced!). Anyway, our nurse practitioner is a "bit concerned" that Ava isn't eating lots of solids yet, because "eating solids and speech development are linked". If I can't get Ava interested in eating a good amount of solids every day within 1 month, she wants us to see an occupational therapist to evaluate Ava for language development & oral aversion...My head feels like it's going to explode, I'm on the verge of crying, and now everything seems like a bad omen. I'm trying very hard to keep things in perspective, but it's hard when there aren't any adults around to talk to (DH isn't able to answer his phone today at work, and I haven't been able to reach my mom or sister or experienced-mom friends).

Ava isn't saying mama or dada to us yet (once in a while, but not regularly, anyway), but she does babble quite a bit, and uses different tones of voice, volume, etc for her different moods. She's 18 lbs, 11 oz, and is 28 1/2" tall, but that puts her in much lower percentiles than she was in at her 6-month check-up (she was in the 95th to 97th percentiles for height and weight from birth to 6 months).

Hope everyone else is having a more relaxing start to the holiday weekend!


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

arrgh the food thing is so stupid!
rebecca, please don't let htem get to you. are you concerned abt ava's health otherwise? can you change practitioners?

my boys never ate a lick of food til 18 months. okay, meybe they tasted a little here and there especially when my milk dwindles when i am pregnant. but nuthin for the first year. ruby is just sucking the juice out of everything. she sucks the softest parts out of peas and her favorite is watermelon. it is freaky to me to have a baby that eats at all.
language development. i know a few two year olds that don't talk now, and have met a three here and there that doesn't talk.

bleah on those so called experts!

mona lisa, what exactly are you doing for work? i have catered some small parties myself.....


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Rebecca- I'm sorry that you've had such a difficult day. What your practitioner said just made me mad.







There are TONS of posters here that will tell you that their babes waited long after their first b'day to eat much of anything at all. There was a thread recently... might want to check the babes thread. Anyway, I wouldn't worry. DD is barely eating anything either- 99% bf. She is not talking either- babbles, says dh dh dh, gh gh gh, ect. But no concrete words. Totally normal. EAch baby is different.
Hope you got to talk to your mom/sister/Dh.

Casina- my family has a small bistro. I live right accross the street from it, so that is nice. I used to be the manager before DD was born, and am slowly getting back into it.

DD has been really wierd nursing the last few days. She wants to play with my nipples, but not eat. She ate probably half as much as usual during the day, but the same at night (every two hours). She probably took in more at the feedings, so maybe it is working out nutritionally. But it is wierd. She is probably just too excited about moving around to stop and nurse. The same goes for napping. We both have colds, so that makes it more difficult too.
So her late afternoon nap has NOT been happening, which means she is tired for bed at like 6:30. Great, except she wakes up at 5:30. I'm going to try very hard to go to bed early tonight. WE'll see.









childproofing- we are still in the midst of this. Put the bed on the floor today, and every day we move more and more stuff off the floor. Soon it will jsut be her toys. LOL I figure we'll have to hang the trash can from the ceiling?







: Seriously, i don't know where that will go when she is totally mobile. ugh!

Well, that is enough for now!


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

a bistro! how nice to hear that you have your own business to work with.

rebecca, i was thinking abt how almost all medical people know very little abt humanmilk compared to nursingmothers. it would be different if you were feeding formula, nutritionwise.


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

You made me feel much better. It does seem like bfing moms know a whole lot more about human milk than a lot of medical people.

I'm feeling calmer now, and I think I'm going to look for a different baby doc. I picked our current one because she seemed so AP-friendly, but now I'm not so sure that was true...What she was telling me seemed totally contrary to everything I've read & heard about bfing & infant development. I forgot to add to my earlier post that she says Ava should be getting the majority of her nutrition from solids by 1 year, and suggested that I hold off on nursing her to make her very hungry, then give her solids. I think I freaked out because this wasn't the advice I expected from a "pro-breastfeeding" doc.

I'm really not worried about Ava - She looks happy and healthy to me, and I really am convinced that she'll talk and eat solids when she's ready. Whether that's early or late is OK by me - And I'm certainly not going to force her to eat solids. I figure giving her the opportunity is my job, actually eating is hers...l really want Ava to become a woman with a positive attitude about food/eating, and creating anxiety around food/eating seems like the worst way to help her with this!

The most interesting conversation I had about this was with my sister who's a 4th-year med student. She agreed with Ava's doc about the eating lots of solids part, and went so far as to say that I should be forcing her to eat solids - She backed off of this idea when I screamed "WHAT?!", but changed to "Well, you shouldn't force her, but you should really strongly encourage her. After all, she needs to be getting fluoride and vitamin D and iron, and she's not getting that from your milk...". So, that's what she's learned about breastmilk so far from med school - SCARY! She isn't interested in being a pediatrician, which might be a good thing







I love my sister like crazy, but it's alarming that she thinks breastmilk isn't enough for a baby of 9 months.

Phew - Enough of that! Sorry to write soooo much. I guess I really needed to vent...


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

re language development and food....

my dd wasn't getting enough milk. so we started solids at 4 months rather than supplement with formula. She eats 3 fairly large meals a day. She's almost 10 months....and she just babbles. no word associations yet, no whole words yet....

they're all different ehh?

i have heard that kids should get 1/2 calories from milk and 1/2 from solid food at yr 1. From the IBCLC i worked with for the low milk supply.

Erin has her first cold -- she had the sniffles last winter, but this is a congestion type cold. snotty nose, cough, the whole works. At least it is the weekend so I can be home with her, rather than at work.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

rebx
Look in the Getting Started thread under Breastfeeding, there is a conversation about babies not eating until later...
As long as your daughter doesn't gag at every thing that you put in her mouth, she'll be fine. Thats been my experience in oral/motor development.
Take a deep breath, and keep offering her snacks. My great grandmother used to say "If they can't pick it up and put it in their mouths themselves, they don't need to eat it!" That seems to be a pretty good rule of thumb when it comes to eating!


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Casina- yeah, it is nice to work so close to home. unfortunately, it is very difficult having a family biz- very demanding at times.

Rebecca- i have had a hard time w/pediatrions too. DD is on state medical assistance, so i had a list to choose from. All of the most AP's were full, so i settled on this woman that was recommended by a someone i knew. I finally went in for an appt when DD was almost 8 mo bc i thought she had an ear infection. The Dr was ok about not vaccinating DD- or at least didn't say anything. It was obvious that i am "differnt" in that DD had never been to a DR before, so i figure the Dr knew not to "go there" w/ the whole vaccination scare routine. Anyway, she told me we should check DD's iron. I was like, i'd prefer not to. Then she looked at me and said why? (and did the scare routine) I said i didn't want to stick DD. The Dr gave this sneer/snorty/chuckle. Unfortunately that led me to cave in, so i had the test done, hating every moment of it. Of course her iron was fine. After it was done i remembered all the reasons why i should not have gone along w/ that test in the first place. but at the time i just gave in to the fear routine. if it is not obvious to everyone, western medicene really bugs me.







: Anyway, i don't know what we will do. Probably see if one of the other "AP" dr's has an opening.

kerc- DD has her second cold. She may have never completely gotten over the first one actually. I think we are spreading it back and forth, as i have it now, and gave it back to her. UGH!!
living in this damp environement combined with allergies does not help.


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Posting is such a struggle for me these days. Our computer is filled with viruses and we can't afford any software to fix it. So any posting takes me f o r e v e r.

Casina, great pictures. I think your slings are beautiful, and would buy one if I had the money.

I'll just declare my stance: I don't listen to anyone or anything about my baby, my body, my parenting, etc. "They" wouldn't know, would they, as they aren't me or my family. Now, if I start getting a vibe that concerns me, I seek outside sources for help. If breastfeeding is going well for you and your baby, no worries. you would be the first to know if something was wrong

I wush I could catch up with more, but this short post has taken close to a half a hour, no lie


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

oh ladies - how great to see so much of you posting! sorry to have missed it, but to have a whole page to read - it's like seeing old friends.

i am feeling especially etheral or something these days as i attended tnrsmom's home waterbirth on thurs night/fri morning. please know that whenever you see her screename, you are witnessing the posts of a modern day goddess (and i'm a catholic) - it was amazing and completely natural and surreal. let me tell you i have had a hospital birth and epidural to boot with all three of my daughters and i will never birth anywhere but home in the future. truly ladies, that is how birth was meant to be.

anyway, her little rebecca is just so sweet. hard to believe it was 9 mos ago that our big babies were that little (isabel is 18 1/2 # and 29 inches long - long and skinny and sweet!)


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

some ranting

haha, i have been posting more because i am fed up with not having any kind of life that is mine. have also been feeling bitter all week. my dh is getting better and ironically that means i have had the space to realize how hard everything has been, and am able now to complain. also my son is not quite so addicted to his samurai jack game, and dh has slowed alittle on the music making. i have to fight to use the computer.

my 2 converses with references to media. it makes me feel crazy even though i should know that it is a phase that will tire itself out like everything else. my boys have totally bonded with dh, he is the best playmate ever now. unfortunately since he is disabled from a back injury that means alot of movies and computer. today i took a walk and i had to keep myself from getting mad at him for making connections from nature to movies. look's like mothra's egg! if i didn't have an issue it would be cute. my boys are overwhelmed with desire to watch the two towers/lord of the rings movie, it has been promised for the afternoon. don't even get me started on why a two year old wants to watch this and can. although i have to take some credit. i don't find that the lord of the rings is any more dangerous than the indoctrination and moral messages of some programs. at least there's no dying of the mother, nobody calls anyone names for fun or teases, no one hurts anyone for laughs, and there are no bad habits to acquire, except for the movie watching itself.....


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

abt births, i have already decided that if have another, i want an unassisted birth. yes, one would think i could be content with my 3 natural births, one in nurse midwife section of hospital in mpls, one at office of lay midwife, one at home. now i want no "help". i want to feel my baby the entire first alert stage. i want to keep all the special feelings for me and the baby only. i have always daydreamed abt it before but it never worked out. something to do with dh, as well as my assetiveness issues. i was actually thinkg abt declaring no sex until agreement to an unassisted birth (of course there is no sex now anyway, between a hurt back, busy with kids, and fear of pregnancy).

blah blah blah. okay, i'm gonna shake off this difficult week and feel better.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

(Since it is Labor Day weekend, this isn't too OT, right? LOL)
I have no desire for a home birth. Too risky for me, personally. I had a complicated pregnancy, with preterm labor beginning at 29 weeks. I was on bedrest for 7 weeks, until I gave birth at 36 weeks. I was on Terbutaline to slow the contractions (they never actually stopped, in the 7 weeks I was on bed rest...), so by the time I stopped taking the drugs it took 51 hours for full-blown labor to get started, and I felt I needed an epidural, and eventually an episiotimy. Next time, if I can keep the bun in the oven to term (I'm deathly afraid of having preterm labor again, and now that my cervix "knows what to do" I'm afraid I'll start to dilate and deliver a premie...) I'll deliver in a hospital, although I may not go for any pain meds. I always wanted a water birth, but having been through complications with a pregnancy in the past, I just can't jeopardize my precious baby's health to appease my "natural mother" urges. I believe I live "naturally", and try to leave minimal scars on the earth, and I would so LOVE to have one of those beautiful, surreal birth experiences as described above- but for this matter I am so very thankful for the advances in medical sciences!
Zach has finally cut his first tooth, and he has been such a crab these past few days! He is slowly working on crawling, but for the moment I'm content with him being immobile... Is that bad or what??? He says Mama, and is trying desperately to say Dada... He ends up calling him Baba, so we might encourage him to say Papa. Right now, DH is rocking DS to sleep right next to me and it is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen in my life!!! They are so close, it's wonderful.
Hope all you mamas have a relaxing Labor Day, remembering that even though we (most of us) are SAHM's, we have WORKED very hard to create and raise our beautiful children. I know, by talking to some of you, that our future generations have HOPE because of the values and lessons we instill. (This may come out the wrong way, but I am so thankful to know there are people out there who are NOT raising their kids like the families on Jerry Springer...







) The family epics presently unfolding have a chance, even though generations before us have ignorantly refused their part as responsible human beings...








Ok, I'm done... Now go give your babies a kiss...


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Leah, I'm sorry you had a complicated pregnancy and birth. (I have packed most of my stuff in anticiaption of moving, so I can't remember the author right now, but you might look into the book Expecting Trouble: The Myth of Prenatal Care-- it deals a lot with preterm labor.) How great that your little Zach is here and he's wonderful. And you're right, enjoy him being immobile!! I'm also jealous that he talks. Dd only resorts to "mama" if she's VERY unhappy.

Casina, how funny, I feel the same way about you regarding dhs, media and birth! I kind of enjoy dh's long work week, because it means the tv will be OFF. And when he is home, his help consists of watching the baby-- inbetween commercials. My next birth will be UC (like dd's SHOULD have been). I really feel the hospital birth and all that went with it harmed me and my baby more than anything. But, like I said in my last post, if I pick up a vibe I'm not comfortable with, THEN I will seek help, NOT before.

mcimom, my dd is built like yours! Do people tell you Isabel's too skinny? I get that and I just roll my eyes-- they should see what a monkey she is 24/7!


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

nak, when I have another baby, it will definately be an unassisted birth (freebirth) I want it to be as gentle as possible, and having the midwife here was sort of reassuring, but she really didn't "let" me birth my baby the way I wanted. I ended up giving birth on the couch, laying down, when I really wanted to and was able to stand and deliver. She said the baby would come too fast. Ha! I think I know my body better than her. But you know what it's like when your having a baby, you want the room filled with love, not anger and frustration. And not only did the midwife interfere in my birth, but she put an oxygen mask on the baby's face. I honestly told her that that was one thing In did not want her to do. My partner thinks she was trying to prove that she needed to be there, cause earier in the pregnancy I told her I was considering unassisted birth. sorry to ramble


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

"Stand and Deliver", hee hee
I always thought a squat would feel good, or on all fours. Relieve the pressure, and easier to push.
I kept trying to put my bed in an upright position, and hold my legs back by grabbing my feet (instead of behind my knees) but the nurse kept saying "That'll make it harder for you to push, trust me." Um, hello, I do believe that we laboring mothers know more about our bodies and what's comfortable and effective than a nurse/midwife! I do know that healthcare professionals are knowledgable and have experience in the area... But that's one thing I would have changed about my delivery- I felt it was harder to push in the position they wanted me in.

Did you guys see the post about the mama who's 8 mo old DD died suddenly? I could not even imagine. She was two weeks younger than my DS. Too, too, too SAD...


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

just a quick post on the subject at hand....
i had a midwife at home and loved every minute. she came only a couple hours before the birth, and was totally hands off, except i think she told me i could push just a wee too soon. but i found her being there very reassuring for the most part. i honestly don't know if i could do an ua birth. i have no trouble birthing at home, but beyond that... i 'm sorry so many of you had negative mid wife experiences. that is not cool.

i read the thread about the 8 mo old who died and just cried and cried. i don't know what i would do if DD died.

hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Ya, the baby dying is so sad, I couldn't imagine either. It must be especially hard for an attached momma, cause we're used to the babys being there for every second of their lives, attached to us. What I'm wondering is how did the baby die? Did she fall off the bed or suffocate or what? I want to know so the same thing does'nt happen to me. One day Haeven fell off the bed at my mom's place. When I came after I heard a cry, she was on the floor and her face was darker than usual.







! Pretty scary. Maybe she landed on her head. I don't know, but she seems fine now.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

curious i am, leah, how big was zach when born?

i haven't surfed the boards in forever, let me know the scoop on the bad news. or maybe i don't want to know? and i think i got unsubscribed again from the thread. anyway, i thought my midwife experiences were pretty good for the most part. i just think it would be empowering for me and astonishingly good for the baby for us to do it ourselves.

ruby is about to walk. it's taking about two hours for me to get her to bed for the past few nights. my part: dark room, sleepy thoughts, legs down, nursing, some unconsciousness. her: eyes closed, sometimes complaining, sitting up, standing, crawling, nursing, tossing around. i may have to pace around the neighborhood with the sling again.

i also had a duh moment, an epiphany, i realized how much easier it would be to nurse the two at night if i didn't wear a shirt. really because i got too hot one night.....i'm in louisiana. i've been nursing for five years and i figured this out now? i guess i had issues with reactions from ds and my eldest. strange, i don't consider myself a modest person at all.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Casina- LOL about the shirt thing. I WISH i could go without a shirt, but i still leak too much, and express out of the breast that she is not nursing from. I'd rather have a wet shirt then a wet sheet.







:


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

reading the post about the family that lost their 8 month old made me very aware -- my reading of her post was that she wasn't sure what happened to her dd. she was sleeping in bed, someone checked on her and 10 mins later someone found her on the floor. scary. especially given that my dd is a mover when she sleeps -- i'm worried she is going to fall out of bed. we've been working with her on transitioning to the crib. she slept until 2 on sunday night in the crib.

dd is moving everywhere. It is kind of fun. especially fun was last night she was crawling around the living room and I said "erin come see mama in the kitchen" and she did. Very fun.

she is still sick and has passed it on to me. what a royal pain in the butt. ah well. We sent her to daycare today -- I didn't know how sick she needs to be to stay home. And given that my sickness usually follows the pattern of runny nose for three weeks following the sick period, we sent her with strict instructions for dcp to call if she's too sick to be there. geez. being a bad parent already ehh?


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

mona lisa, believe it or not the leakiness will subside, one day. i keep getting peed on lately so i just don't care abt leakiness anymore!

kerc, you are giving yourself a hard time. quit it and forgive yourself. keep doing what you can. if you weren't sure about staying home then she probably isn't that sick. do what you feel right to the best of your ability because you have to live with yourself the rest of your life. i'm still learning this lesson. and i believe there are no such things as bad parents. there are bad actions and other unenlightenedness.

sickness in babies and children are not a big deal for them, in the grand scheme of things. it helps them build immunity and makes them strong in the long run. but mine are extra cranky and take
two weeks after to recover from the change.

i have a book i really like called taking care of your child by pantell fries and vickery. it has flow charts to determine whether a doctor is needed in specific instances. it says that most children have 6-9 colds a year, and some are not apparent. there alot of women that speak of kids that never get ill due to unfettered nursing, well i have no such experience, and i do not get out and about all the time either, though i do believe the nursing helps. it does seem that kids get many illnesses when they start daycare but all kids go through sick periods and if they are healthy enough to tolerate it is a no big deal. last year my boys were sick one or two weeks a month. now they are rarely ill. we cannot control that.
usually daycares are worried about contagion. viruses are contagious two days before symptoms. fever is uncomfortable for the child. in five years i have had gone through many illnesses with less than five days instances of a child staying in bed. life is too exciting!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

casina,
thanks....i'm not really giving myself too hard of a time.

I did get ticked off that someone else's kid brought the darn sickness to daycare....and i should note that i am only ticked off because i HAVE the darn thing. Not because DD has is -- she's going to get colds, of this I am certain.

bad parents....i know i'm not a bad parent. i AM a perfectionist and letting it go sometimes is super hard.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

casina- Zachary was only 7 lbs, 3 oz when he was born- but he was over 3 weeks early, so I'm almost thankful he wasn't fullterm and BIGGER!

I am so jealous that some of your babies are crawling, and others are WALKING already! WOW! Zach is not ready mentally to explore yet, I don't think. He reached for the coffee table yesterday and pulled himself up onto his knees, and quickly fell down. I was so amazed. He still just sits there in the crawl position, rocks a little bit, then falls down.

We can't leave Zach alone in our bed anymore, either. He pulls himself over to the side and leans over... scarey! He sleeps in his crib when he naps, but he spends most of the night in our bed with us. We have a water bed with padded side rails, so it seems to help keep him "in".

I just can't imagine what that mother is feeling, how her heart must ache to hold her DD... [casina- there was a post under the "Grieving" thread about a mama who's 8 mo old DD was found dead- possibly falling out of bed. Very disturbing.] Everytime I hold Zach I kiss him more than usual, and stare at his beautiful face, and inhale his sweet smell. I would fall apart if God took him from me. Death is easier to take when you are expecting it, but when it happens suddenly like that to a healthy child... It is just devastating, I'm sure. The mama said her baby was sleeping, her FIL checked on her, and 10 mins later she was found dead... I wonder if she broke her neck and died immediately, that's why she never cried? Or, what if someone did something to her? I know that's horrible to say, but that's the first thing that came to Dh's and my mind when we read the post. Truly, truly a tragedy. I feel so sorry for that family, and I am so thankful to have my baby here with me. Emma was two weeks younger than Zachary... I just couldn't imagine.


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

I can't get the mama who just lost her 8-mo old dd out of my mind & heart, either. And I've been checking on Ava even more often than usual when she's sleeping. We still put her to bed in our queen-sized bed (which we lowered to the floor) alone, but only when one of us is in the living room (our house is very small, and you can see into our bedroom from the living room with no problem) to watch over her. She is a pretty still sleeper; when she does start moving, she wakes up instantly, freezes, and starts to holler...Still, it makes me nervous. But she won't sleep in her crib for more than a power nap.

About births - I'm fascinated by the idea of unassisted birth, but don't feel compelled to try it myself...Not yet, anyway. Ava was born in a freestanding birthcenter, and our midwives were wonderful - A calm, watchful presence, offering suggestions when I wanted them, but mostly just giving me confidence with their grounded energy. I had envisioned birthing Ava in the big old tub, but ended up wanting to sit on the birthing stool - I really wanted gravity on my side. The stool was like standing & delivering, but more relaxing for my legs







Dh caught dd, but only for a second before I scooped her up in my arms. The midwives were really valuable after the birth for stitching up my rather long tear, and the blood vessel that ripped. After Ava weighed in at 9 1/2 pounds, it made sense that I'd needed the stool, and my tear didn't upset me. I'm hoping to have baby #2 at home, whenever that day comes, but have to work on dh's fears. We didn't go with a home birth with Ava because dh had so much anxiety around the idea, and the thought of laboring with him around me, a vibrating ball of worry, was stressing me out.

Kerc, I hope you & DD are feeling better soon!

Casina, Hurray for shirtless epiphanies! I just realized that there's no law that I have to wear my nursing bra to bed, and Ava & I are both sleeping better now that she can roll over and "dock herself on the mothership" as dh puts it.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:

"dock herself on the mothership"
:LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

What color are your baby's eyes? Just curious.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Just a short post to say we're back from our camping trip. I've managed to read all the posts since we left. Lots of interesting conversation that I'd love to chime in on but there's lots of laundry waiting. We had our first stay-dry success last night using a combo of wool, hemp, fleece and cotton







. I'm diapering the way my mom diapered us and it's so satisfying. Anyway sorry to be OT but just wanted to share. I met a mom camping who was also cding, co-sleeping, bfing, slinging etc. Nice to have some common ground. So often my interactions with other moms are an excercise in tact. I just don't want to criticize any one's way of mothering no matter what I may feel since it's such a monumental concentration and what we all need is support and affirmation not negativity kwim? Anyway it's nice to have meaningful exchange on the subject closest to my heart.


----------



## D.W.'s Mom (Apr 23, 2003)

Casina, how I struggle with a media addicted husband. I have found him sitting in front of the television with our son, for god knows how long, just the two of them slack jawed. What's more amazing is they will be watching Jay Jay jet plane on public television at 5 am on sunday morning. My husband is 30 y.o. for pete's sake!!







My mother says that I "grew up" on sesame street, but I just don't see this as quality time. I guess I should be grateful I can sleep in and just shut up. But it's not like we don't have 100 board books here everywhere underfoot...

The posts about the little baby that died sent me looking up the signs of head injuries. Just my perfectionist reaction to tragedy. Magical thinking keeps my ulcer away. That and lots of aloe juice. What a nightmare. I can't even think about it.

After my birth experience at my hospital I think I would rather give birth completely alone. I so wanted my husband and I to bond, but everything he did completely pissed me off. And the fact it freaked me out pissed me off even more







: Ever have a labor like that? Thank God for doulas! Mine was awesome. I think that she was pissed that I got the epidural, but oh well, I was having an induction. Labor is just the original "you had to be there" now I know why we have second children.

Leaking breasts made me think of the woman who writes a column on babycenter.com saying that after her son's birth her sheets were like a science experiment. I second that.








I don't know what it is with the smilies tonight.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Docking at the mother ship- too funny! I'll have to use that one! My DH calls it "hooking up to the tap", which is kind of fitting since DS refuses bottles- he just prefers the free-flowing mama brew, I guess...









My Zachary's eyes are blue, like mine. I thought he'd be green or hazel, like his Daddy... They are big, beautiful, curious blue eyes and I love them. I had always imagined (daydreamed) about my babies having light hair and eyes, like mine, but when I married my Native American husband I figured our kids would be dark. Was I surprised when Zachary came out with strawberry blonde hair and blue eyes! I love the name Sienna, for a girl, and I'm trying to convince DH to love it too, if we ever have a DD... I can just see a little toe-headed, light eyed girl named Sienna, with a big brother Zachary... hee hee, isn't it fun to daydream?


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

erin's eyes are blue (as are mine and my dh's). her hair is still peach fuzz, and is sort of blond, but dh and I had similar hair (peach fuzz and blond initially) but now have brown hair -- not deep brown and pretty, but more icky brown hair. They say you never like your own hair and always want for something you don't have.....i have fallen in love with my curly hair, just don't like the color of it.


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

My Ava's eyes are hazel, like her Daddy's, not dark brown like mine. But her hair is strawberry blonde, like mine was until I was about 5, when it started to darken. So, I'm guessing Ava will end up with reddish-brown hair like mine (not quite enough red to qualify as auburn







).


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

We still can't tell what color dd's eyes are. Not at all like either dh's or mine. Dd was born with brown hair and will probably always have it some shade of brown. I'm a brunette that has experimented with several different colors, but I always come back to brown. May not be flashy, but it's all natural!

I can't leave dd alone anywhere, anytime. But I doubt that poor mom spent much time away from her dd either... It is scary how tenuous (sp?) life is.

My nipples are killing me (dd has taken to using her top teeth on them) so I'm off to visit the breastfeeding forum!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I can't get the sweet baby and mama out of my mind either. The first thought I had was did someone hurt her...I don't want to believe it would be a fall from the bed. My ds(who is only 2 weeks younger than the sweet baby girl who died)has fallen out of the bed too many times. My heart aches for this mama, and I want to wail with her.

My Sam is standing on his own, he pulls himself up, then lets go and stands there. I see him positioning his feet, and the thought he puts into it is amazing. He started saying bababababa...which is lots more than the unnnnnnnnnn, unnnnnnnn, we were hearing before.







Sam's eyes are green, like mine, and my ds1's. My dh has hazel, and dd has blue.

He is a master crawler, and is so happy. I just can't imagine my world without him.


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

edited to correct a mistaken post!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

I'm sitting here with an iced herbal tea while ds sleeps. I'm really starting to wonder what to do about the family bed situation. Last night I slept with my arm around him all night even tho he doesn't move tons. What is everyone doing during the day for naps. I'd really like to have ds in a crib during the day but that seems impossible since I have to nurse him to sleep and then transferring him would probably wake him plus he often wakes a couple of times during the nap to nurse again to sleep. Putting our bed on the floor involves major production plus the floor is very damp even with carpeting and we have nowhere to store our frame. Our place is small so having him in another room on a mattress would be problematic but still doable I suppose. There must be a solution. I just haven't come up with it. What is everyone else doing? Maybe I should post this in 'nightime parenting forum'.

One of the things ds likes to do these days is ride around in shopping carts. So we have taken to going to the health food store each day as an outing. The atmosphere is relatively benign there and he has a great time trilling and laughing and reaching for things. I just decided to shop everyday rather than once or twice a week since it's so entertaining for ds. I put the sling on the seat part to make it all soft and comfy and away we go.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

after having read about that poor mama and her little lost one. I resolved to not leave dd alone in bed. She either sleeps with me right there (and the crib at the other side of the bed) or I move her into the crib.

---> get baby to sleep (nursing, rubbing, cuddling, etc). then when baby is alreaedy asleep transfer by picking her up and then either quickly laying her down and immediately stroking her belly or back or cuddle for a brief second (if I think she is stirring) and then immediately lay her down and stroke her tummy or back. I should also note, the side of our crib makes a noise as you raise it up so with one hand on baby's back stroking, we use the other and a knee to raise the side while she is still sleeping.

I am finding it great that she's napping there and she starts out the evening there. We move her when she wakes in the night ~2am. Or like last night, mom woke up in a little panic bc baby wasn't in the bed and put her hand into the crib, waking a sleepy baby







:


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

for naps, I nurse ds to sleep and then transfer him to the floor with a pillow and blanket. It's working very well. If you can't transfer a sleeping baby without waking them, maybe you can lay down on the floor and nurse him and when he's sleeping you can just get up?

We don't family bed. I just cannot sleep with my children. Sometimes I wish I could, but I would get no sleep and not be a very good mom. My kids both slept in their cribs in their rooms and are both very good sleepers. Of course if ds cries I get him right away. I know he feels secure.









HTH and good luck!


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

I always said I would never let my kids sleep with me, I'd heard such horror stories of 5 yr olds refusing to sleep alone... But, once I had Zach and I needed to SLEEP at night, I started nursing him in my bed and leaving him there. It was really my fault that this habit started- I was too lazy to put him back in bed afer nursing!
It took FOREVER for DS to sleep alone. I'd nurse him, he'd fall asleep, I'd lay him down, he'd wake up and cry, I'd pick him up, nurse him back to sleep, lay him down, he'd wake up again- it was horrible! (And, he's never taken a pacifier, so that didn't help...) We had to be absolutely SILENT if Zach was napping, or he'd wake up. Finally, he just got used to it and decided to stay asleep, and now we can even make noise- LOL. It's impossible to force a baby to sleep alone, if they don't want to. Especially if they SCREAM, like my baby. I just made Zach's cradle REALLY soft with blankies, with a little "divet" for his body- the blankets kind of cradled him. They eventually started to pick up his smell, and the smell of our bedroom, so he felt cozy in his bed. Then we just made the switch (with all the blankets and all the toys) to his crib in his room, and he did fine. He takes his naps in his crib, and then we put him to bed at night in there, but he wakes up anywhere from 11-2 to come to our bed.
I would just suggest keeping at it, just keep trying. Keep putting your baby in the crib/cradle/bed/floor, and eventually they will learn to just stay asleep. It does take a long time! (And, my DS LOVES his musical mobile, so if you can find something that your baby likes, maybe it'll make the bed more inviting?) Good luck, HTH. It WILL happen, I promise!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

OMG leah you wrote my post. I was so there. (and am still there. we keep trying!)

although we have yet to move dd into her own room (this weekend maybe if we have time to take the crib apart!). I'm hopeful that erin will take this chance to stay asleep longer.....ie. sleep one 5 or 6 hour stretch in a row then 2 hrs...rather than two 4 hour stretches.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Last night ds nursed at least 15 times probably closer to 20. This morning dh said I didn't look that tired. And I realized that I didn't even consider whether I was tired or not. Just got up and began the routine of the day--diaper changing, some nursing, straightening up, pureeing some pears, going for a walk. But I've had a feeling of underlying flatness or something today and a sense of being out of rhythm. Wanting to connect with other moms so I don't feel I'm mothering in a vacuum but not having the motivation to get to the park or town square to do so.

Ds and I ended up spending the morning at home which is a real rarity and not too thrilling for him. I put him down way too early for his nap which resulted in about 1.5 hours of on and off nursing. Not ideal. But he's asleep now--at least for the moment. At the same time of feeling flat and a bit isolated I also have a sense of the incredible richness of this time and a feeling of awe at the beauty of my son and gratitude for how he is expanding me. All these feelings swirling around in the mix of life.


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello everyone! I just noticed this forum and this thread! My Zane was born on 12/16/02 and this is the first Dec 02 group I've seen! Can I join ya'll?

I have been wondering what other mamas with babes born around Christmas time are/have done about the birthday parties?? I really would like to keep it seperate from Christmas, but it's so close, I just don't know. And since it will be winter time, how do you fit all these friends and family in your house when it's too cold to go outside??

Hope you don't mind me butting in.........


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

soltice mama- your post was beautiful for me to read. I have been so busy lately that i barely have time to breathe it seems. I have to remind myself to enjoy DD, and be grateful for her. When I get upset about no sleep, ect I just look at her- how beautiful she is and how wonderful she is. And how she has expanded my life in ways i never could have imagined. I also think about how I could never imagine going back to life before her, and how i couldn't survive w/o her. She makes me very emotional sometimes, in a good way i mean.









Someone asked about partners taking care of babes at night. Mine is useless in this area. If I am not there when she wakes up, she screams. And is inconsolable. If I am not there when it is time for her to go to sleep, same thing. This can be difficult, as I have an occassional meeting at 7pm- her bed time. We do the best that we can, but the last two meetings DH has brought her to my meeting as he could not calm her down.

Birthdays- DD was born ON Christmas, so it will be interesting this year. My bday is 1/8 so i am no stranger to the closeness of bday and Christmas. We are planning on celebrating her bday on Christmas, and maybe opening christmas presents on the 24th. We are not Christian, but do celebrate the holdiday, so the 25th is not a big thing in that regards.

Gotta go.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

mama!!

I just wanted to say we do co-sleep(5 in a bed), and sometimes it's very hard. I hope my older two will want to transition into their own full size bed eventually(sometime soon would be nice), but I don't think I would expect them to like sleeping alone. Our bodies are meant to be with other people(my belief). We don't sleep alone, our babies grow beneath our hearts for 9 months, then come into the world to be with us. I know it is hard, and sometimes I get less sleep, and some babies are better sleepers in their own beds. I think it all depends on the kiddos. I know my kids will eventually want their own space, and childhood is so short. and I like having them there to cuddle.









That being said, I am tired!!! :LOL

Oh, and for naps I nurse SAm to sleep at the comp







then transfer him to a swing. He stays asleep the longest this way, or I nurse to sleep then go lay down and nap with him(provided my older to are asleep already).
He will not go to sleep nursing laying down...I have to be on the computer chair bouncing my leg while he nurses. Go figure. :LOL

Ack, I hope I didn't offend anyone, it wasn't my intention, just trying to voice my opinion on co-sleeping I guess.


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh how I wish Zane would co-sleep!! We did for the first 3 months, then we put him in his crib to see what would happen since at 3 months he was still waking every 2 hours to nurse. Wouldn't ya know it, he slept like a dream in his own bed!!







I was glad at the time, but he won't even nap with me occasionally. I so miss snuggling with him!! He definately lets you know he wants his own space! Sure hope this isn't hard-headness/independance on the way!!! LOL


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Cindy- I have heard this from a few moms here. Their babes just sleep better alone. I think that as long as they want that, that is what is important.

mamamoo- FIVE in your bed? wow







that must get interesting!







DD and I do it alone lots of times, sometimes DH is there, but frankly we sleep better w/o him.







: i think if we had a king size it would help.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Mona, it is interesting, and there really isn't enough room at all. :LOL Most nights dh ends up at our feet, and I often wonder why he's not on the couch, or the kid's bed. I have on occation(mostly this last summer, when it was soooo hot) taken Sam with me into the kid's room, and slept there. We only have a single bed in there right now, so that was a sqeeze too. :LOL

I think my second kiddo would have done better in her own bed at a young age, but I didn't have the resources then for another bed, and I was exhausted tandeming her and ds1, so in our bed she stayed. I never thought(then) that she might sleep longer periods if she had her own space. Man, all the hours I may have missed out on. LOL


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Cyndy--my Jacob was born on Christmas Day and Owen was born on Dec. 13th. For Jacob, we always celebrated his bday with a party on Jan. 1st. Mainly because we wanted to give him his own day and because most everyone had the day off of work to celebrate with us. Now that Owen is here, we asked Jacob if he'd like a separate party or one together with Owen and he said together (YES! Great for me--only have to plan one party). So we will do it closer to Owen's bday to get it done before Christmas.







I've been threatened by my family to not have any more December babies! :LOL


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

Welcome, Cyndy! (If I had a better grasp of using the smileys, that would be a more exciting, animated welcome for you...).

One of DH's aunts has a son born just a few days after Christmas. They have a special birthday meal for him with small family festivities to mark his actual birthday, but his birthday party, which they call his Half-Birthday Party, is 6 months later, at the end of each June. This way all of his friends can come, school is out for the summer, and the weather is a lot better for oustide play at the beach. He is very happy with this arrangement - it's like getting 2 birthdays eeach year!

My DD was born the day after Thanksgiving, on the first night of Hanukah (Ava's & my holiday, but not DH's), but that shouldn't be a big deal for us since both Thanksgiving and Hanukah change dates in the American calendar each year...Some years she'll get a birthday turkey dinner, and some year she'll get birthday latkes, but I don't think that will detract from the birthday feeling...If it does, we'll just start throwing her a half-birthday party in May.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Welcome Cyndy. This is a great group of mamas. Today as I was reading thru the posts I felt so connected to all of you and supported even tho we've never met.

On the birthday subject we thought of having a conception day party for ds if his birthing day fell on X-mas. Since we knew exactly when conception occurred this seemed like a great idea.

Ds is asleep after a rather sleepless day. I'm catching up on







. Sweet dreams all.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh, I haven't got time to catch up on the posts tonight but I have to tell every one. Ava said mama today!!!!! ok it was more of a whiney mo mo mo mo but good enough for me


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

we have five in bed too. two queen size beds.

solsticemama, i'm still thinking about your post, feeling a little flat over here.....


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

DD co-sleeps and wakes every 1-4 hours. She might sleep better on her own, but I wouldn't! I love having her by me. Everytime I get frustrated that she isn't sleeping, etc. I stop, breathe, and remember how precious and fleeting this time with her, as my baby, is.

That said, sometimes I need to get stuff done! So she naps on her own in the crib. I nurse her to sleep then transfer her. It was very difficult to get her to do that. So difficult that I don't think any amount of my teaching or training her to do it had an effect. I think one day she was ready to do it and that's when she did. Babies are clocks-- and they are wound on the inside, not the outside.

DD was born 12-24. I've always loved Christmas, now I could care less. I'm not religious, so that doesn't sway me, and would probably just stop celebrating but DH's family is religious. FIL is a preacher. They're all on me to just celebrate her half-birthday instead, but that's not her BIRTHDAY. I celebrate everyday the fact that she was BORN, I want to specially commemorate the DAY OF HER BIRTH, kwim? So I will always put her first in the season, and I've told family that the only gift I want for Christmas is for everyone to spend 12-24 celebrating HER. And when she's older, I'll let dd decide.








'Nuf said.


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

We co-sleep, too. DH, DD & I fit into our queen-sized bed with no problems (yet, anyway). We usually put Ava into bed without us at night, for about an hour until one of us joins her. If we're going to be up late, we'll put her in her crib once she's asleep and move her in with us when we go to bed. Recently, I've been feeling more nervous about her being in the big bed without us, so we might end up putting her into the crib every night before moving her in with us when we turn in. Ava sleeps snuggled up next to me, holding onto my arm and with one of her legs over my hip. When she wakes up, she likes to roll over to hug DH. So far, we all love our family bed. Right now, we're planning on letting Ava decide when she's ready to move into her own bed, but we're not going to keep going with our co-sleeping if it's not working for all of us.

For naps, we use the crib and big bed. She'll usually only sleep for 30 minutes or less in the crib, so if I'm tired, too, we take a nap together in the big bed. If it's a really hot day, her crib is more comfortable, since the crib room is cooler than the family bedroom. I've been experimenting with putting her down for naps on the floor (on top of her quilt), to see if that will = longer naps...These days, it doesn't seem to matter where she naps, she wakes up, ready for fun, before I've had a chance to shower







.

XmasEve, I hear you about celebrating birthdays on the ACTUAL birthday. If we start throwing a half-birthday party for Ava, we'll also always have a special family celebration on her true birthday. I'm guessing that Ava may end up wanting a party in the Spring, once she's school-aged and has friends who won't be able to get away from their family's Thanksgiving vacations to come to her real birthday party. So, we'll stick with observing her birthday until she's old enough to decide if she wants a half-birthday, too (as opposed to celebrating her half-birthday from the start).

SolsticeMama - I love the idea of a conception-day party - In Ava's case that would be my birthday...My birthday this year was extra special to me and DH, and I'm looking forward to telling Ava that she's my most amazing gift ever. Although I think this will probably mortify her for a few years when she's around 12


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

This morning we went out bright and early to the Farmer's Market. Got some nice local produce. Sun was shining, sky was blue. Ds was alert and as usual got comments on his big cheeks.

XmasEve HOW do you get your dd into the crib during naps. I remember the travails you had just trying to get her to sleep at all in the earlier days. It seemed our dcs shared similar sleep patterns. I looked at a port-a-crib yesterday as a solution to the nap situation but the mattress was so low on it that I doubt I could lower ds into it. He wakes to nurse at least once during his nap and if he were in a crib I doubt I could get him out and back in and back to sleep.

He's napping right now in our bed but I can see him from where I sit. Perhaps this is the only solution for now. Casina sorry you're feeling low. Hope you find something to bring light into your heart again.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

DS's b-day is 12/3, we'll just celebrate it then. My aunt, cousin, and brother all have b-days that same week, so it'll be a little hectic! My b-day is 1/2, so I have experienced the double-holiday problem- people would send me a gift labeled "Happy birthday, and Merry Christmas". I felt jipped as a kid! Now, I could care less. It's harder having a b-day close to X-mas, but it's still nice to celebrate your birth so close to all the other winter holidays, when everyone is in the loving, family, celebrating mood...

I feel for all of you who can't get your babies to sleep on their own. It was very hard getting DS to sleep, some days I would cry in frustration while DH was at work and I was home acting as a milk jug/pacifier 24/7! You can't get anything done! But, it will get better. It's true about them having their own little clocks inside, they just kind of get into the flow of things on their own- it's very hard to force them into it. Good luck, though...

Zach is starting to say "DaDaDa", or something like it. He has two teeth now, and he is so moody! Can't wait for the teething process to take a little break, so we can be "normal" again. Zachary just wants to be held constantly when he's hurting, which is understandable, but sometimes not do-able with two other kids in the house! Ah, the joys of mothering...


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Hi everyone! Can I join in? I'm Amy, a lucky SAHM to Connor who is the light of my life (most days anyway!







)

solsticemama - I could have written your post! That's the reason I came looking for all of you today.

I have a question too - does anyone else's babe have a terrible temper? Connor will go flat out on the floor, kick his feet, clench his fists and pound them all the while screaming his head off. If you take something away from him he clenches his fists, turns red and shakes. Getting him to sit and eat isn't fun either. Should I worry, or is he just exploring a new emotion? I don't even want to know what the terrible 2's are going to be like if he's this way already









Thanks


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

First of all,







WELCOME to all the newbies!







I still consider myself a newbie to this "group" LOL...

My DS has a temper too- he SCREAMS. I mean ~screams~ like someone is hurting him! He started doing this at 2 mos of age, right about the time he learned that if he cries, I come running. He's getting better about it now, because I tell him "Shhh... Use a nice voice" in a slow, soothing tone. (Gotta use that positive reinforcement after all!) Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, but it beats me screaming back at him and making it worse. I think it's natural for all kids to have a fair amount of anger right now, eventually they'll learn that screaming or rolling on the floor in a fit will not get them very nice things, and they'll quit. At least that's what I'm hoping for! It's amazing how angry they can get when they don't get exactly what they want, isn't it? It sure surprised me. It amazes me every day how much Zach knows- but in the same breath, he's still so helpless and, well, babyish! It's mind blowing how fast they learn, and how unique their personalities are. It's entertainment all day long just to watch the babies grow and discover.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks Leah!

I swear people are going to think I'm abusing the kid because of the shrieking he admits when I try and put him in the carseat!









I'm tempted to yell back at him to, but somehow I refrain. Heck there are days I just want to run away screaming while pulling my hair out! 

Connor is exaclty the same way, sometimes I don't even think he knows why he's having a fit. He looks at me like "ok, mom why am I crying?" Yes, it is mind boggling at how much he knows but at the same time he's still so little. They grow up too fast.

Oh another ? He has 4 chompers and is always biting! Thankfully not while nursing anymore, but shoulders, necks and arms aren't safe around him. I know he's exploring his new found teeth, but I'm starting to look like a battered woman.


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Ladies!

Sorry your babes are throwing fits on ya, but I'm sure it will pass.







Zane never gets upset when I take things away from him and I actually wondered why he doesn't! I think it's strange that he never cares. If we are going from one room to the other and I want him to leave whatever there, he'll watch it over my shoulder till we've left the room, but never makes a sound. So strange.

I was wondering how much your babies weigh now and if they are crawling/pulling up yet?

I'm worried about Zane's weight. He hasn't gained any weight in about 2 months or more. Everyone says because he's so active, but of course I still worry. He only weighs 17lbs







: In fact, he has lost a few oz and then gained them back, then lost, etc.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Owen's about 18 lbs. It's been a couple of months since he's gained anything, too. I know it's because he's moving so much--his little body is in perpetual motion of some sort! :LOL


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Ava weighs 23#9 oz. At some point we are going to have to stop using the nickname "chubber" but for now we revel in all her glorious rolls. She has slowed down her weight gain and I htink she might be normalling out soon. She is justy so huge. I think we are going to have to buy a stroller because I just can't carry her in a sling anymore. I tried it for this music festival last weekend and my hips just hurt so bad I went home crying each night. She doesn't help when you hold her so all that weight is right on me and my responsibility. she is finally big enough for the backpack (OK I finally, after 3 kids, learned how to adjust the harness length) and we went hiking and it was so much more comfortable than the sling. I can't wait until she walk on her own. she is getting close. i think she is going to hit right at the year.

For those of you that have kids b-days right on a holiday (and Christmas eve is not the holiday, it is a pre-holiday, they can give that one to your dd for crying out loud) stick to your guns. Have boirthdays and over compensate (my friends baby was born on the 24th and htis is his theory) . Go crazy. Your kids deserve a day that celebrates tham and they need you to fight for it and set the stage









Wanna know what gets Ava to sleep in a jiffy? Car? NO! Vaccuum? No! Mothering.com







. I relized a couple of weeks ago that if I sit here and type she settles right down usually. Have I spent too much time on the computer? Maybe just a bit.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

erin weighed (clothed and diapered) about 19.3 lbs yesterday. we took her to the doc because she has a diaper rash that WILL NOT quit. And a cough, and a temp and runny stools. For the record, w/out the rash we wouldn't have taken her. And it turns out that was all doc was interested in. We've tried no dipes, tea tree oil in the wipe solution, burts bees, the antiyeast rx cream, HOT washing the diapers and sunning them.....yesterday he prescribed an anti bacterial cream. we put it on her last night and this morning it seems less red and angry. Hopefully that will work.

Luckily with all this other junk going on DD and i are home today -- no daycare on tuesdays.

We are going to begin (next week) a mom and me kind of thing that is sponsored through the school districts in minnesota. I'm looking forward to meeting other moms (even mainstream moms). I'm feeling a little un-social -- meaning I can't really connect with my graduate school friends here in town -- they don't "get" why I can't come to a party that begins at 8pm. My friends who have recently had babies all seem to be wrapped up in their babies -- (I don't think a bad thing from baby's perspective.) Anyhow I think it should be fun.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

just popping in to say







mamas! i am hardly on the boards anymore b/c i've met a few mdc mamas irl and it is so nice. i mean i have to give props to mdc, but i have been *needing* it a little less lately w/all these great mama friends i've made on this side of cyberspace.

isabel has started waving her pointer finger







like this and saying 'na-na-na-na' at my dh and mil's prompting. it sound obnoxious, but it's not, it is SO cute. she does it to me when i do something she doesn't like. like







mama! :LOL

she is just the sweetest girl. such an easy baby. just go with the flow. she's been having a hard time winding down at night though the last couple nights. i mean she's tired, but her legs are just fidgety and her hands are rubbing her little eyes, but she just won't let go. she climbed up on a chair today too. not a big chair but a little kid chair. and my 4yo just learned to tie her shoes.







they are growing up so fast!!!!!!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Are you sure you baby is the same age as ours?


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by lilyka_
*Are you sure you baby is the same age as ours?*
:LOL Too funny, Lilyka!

Zachary has been such a punk lately! Lord have mercy, I had no idea that separation anxiety would be THIS bad!!! I have to be in his line of site 24/7, or he is screaming his head off. It is not fun. He might entertain himself with a toy for 5 minutes, but if I walk by to get a load of laundry or whatever, he is screaming all over again. And forget about leaving him with DH to get out for awhile! He is a raving lunatic the entire time, not the mention the fact that he refuses bottles with all his might... Ugh. And on top of all that, both Zach and Julianna (my 7 mo old foster DD) both cut their first 2 teeth within the same week, so between the two of them DH and I have heard almost nonstop crying!







We're about ready to go mad. Although, through all this, Zach is still the cutest baby in the world, and he melts my heart when he smiles at me with his two little teeth!









...Thanks for letting me vent. I feel better now!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

leah







to you.

re: separation anxiety -- does it help when you go in anothe room if you continue to talk to your kids? I'll be in the living room and start talking before I leave to hit the kitchen, pop into the kitchen and then begin talking again before I leave the kitchen and head back to the LR.

also....been meaning to post this for sometime. But I think it is great that you have foster kids. Tell us about what it is like to have 2 so close in age -- your zach and Julianna. Such a unique situation. I've often read your sig line and thought that must be hard.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Kristin- I have tried that. I have tried singing to him while I'm unloading the dishwasher, but if he can't see me he's usually screaming. He does the same thing when DH walks out of the room. He just has to be with people. It's all well and good that he's a people person, but pretty tough to get anything done!

Re: two babies... Ugh, where do I begin? It is wonderful that I get to stay home with Zach, and still pay the bills. And it's wonderful that I can give this baby a home since her mom is a drug addict and both her parents are in jail right now for stealing a car, shooting at the cops, and running... But it is VERY hectic here sometimes!!! We've had Julianna since she was 5 days old, when Zach was 3 mos old. They have never been on the same schedule with sleeping and eating, so after I feed one, I'm on to the next one. And they never usually sleep at the same time, either. It was much harder in the very beginning when Julianna was a newborn and going through drug withdrawals, and having apneaic episodes, with reflux constantly, and spitting up her formula, and not sleeping, and demanding to eat every 1 1/2 hours so she could throw up again... It was great. Now, it's a little easier because they can both go about 4 hours between meals, unless there's a growth spurt going on. But now they've chosen to get their first teeth together, so they are moody and angry all the time!
But I have definitely learned a lot with this experience. I've learned how much easier it is to breastfeed than bottle feed, especially in the middle of the night when you're bleary eyed and yawning uncontrollabley. (I tried expressing my milk for her in the beginning, but I never got much out, so I ended up quitting... But she at least got SOME antibodies!) And formula eaters definitely spit up way more than breastfed babies, IME. (All the hand-me-down clothes from my SIL have stains on the collar at the neck from formula spit-up. ) And the formula pee and poop DOES smell worse than breast milk waste, especially when you're CD'ing. And it's amazing just how different babies can be- Zach hates sleeping alone, Julianna loves her own bed. She actually sighs and smiles when we put her in bed, and wind up her mobile. And while Zach is not too keen on rolling unless he has to, Julianna is all over the place. Julianna will sleep anywhere with any noises, Zach hates loud noises and doesn't like sleeping away from home. Julianna loves pacifiers, Zach hates them. Zach loves baths, Julianna hates them. It's so funny to see all the differences, yet they have a lot in common too.

I take a ton of pictures of both of them, and send some to Julianna's mom in jail every month or so. I have a baby book for both of them, and of course I'm saving every little piece of memorablia, like the mini shampoo bottles, the bracelets, and newborn caps from the hospital, the blankies they were first wrapped up in, etc. You can see pictures here, if you want. (Go to the "photo gallery" for pics of Jul and Crys.)

I'll tell you all about Crystal later, she's a 7 yr old with multiple medical problems. She's lived at my parents' pediatric group home since she was 7 months old, so we're pretty much her "family", although she does keep in contact with her mom occasionally. Anyway, off to tend to me crying kids! Yay!!!


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Leah, cute kids!

So much to catch up on, where do I begin?!?

Solsticemama, dd naps in the playard, but I still have the bassinet attachment up. That means I can't be more than 6 feet from her, but that's far enough to reach the computer! And it is a nice break to have my arms free. What I do is put on her special lullabye CD, rock her in the rocking chair and nurse her, all while wrapped in her special blanket. And she has to be REALLY ready for sleep! After about 10 minutes, I try to pop her off the nipple. If it doesn't take, I try again a few minutes later. Once off the nipple, I wait a few minutes before getting up. Then I slowly walk over to the bassinet and lower her down. Once down, my arms are still around her and I'm leaning a few inches over her. First I slowly slide my arm out from under her head (that's the reason for the blanket- to keep my arm from sticking to sweaty baby skin), then slowly lift the other arm. After a few moments of peaceful sleep, I raise my body up. If this doesn't work, it becomes a free-for-all. I have managed to get this routine to work setting her on the couch as well, but I can't use the floor-- the dog would walk on her. You can give this a try for your ds, but I don't know that it would work. I think it's all a matter of what your ds is ready to tolerate. Leah's Zach and Julianna illustrate that well! I don't what I'll do with dd once we move, and my house is bigger than one room...

Dd throws temper tantrums and bites as well. We just remove the temptation, talk soothingly, etc. And brace ourselves for what's to come when she's older!

Dd is about 16 pounds and 28 inches (exactly what dh was as a baby). The Dr. doesn't like her weight gain, so we don't see him anymore. He kept comparing her to his own dd (we were in the same childbirth class), but his dd has yet to even crawl, while my baby's favorite thing is to do is MOVE MOVE MOVE. My child is healthy. If she were sickly and not gaining weight, that would be different. Weight by itself does not diagnose disease.

So I got my period back. Dd is 8.5 months. I feel gypped because it was what we were using for child spacing. Dd is still exclusively breastfeed and doesn't even have a pacifier! She eats every hour during the day, but probably only a total of an hour all night long. And it's nighttime suckling that determines ovulation, so I shouldn't be surprised. I guess this means I have to start solids now, as my supply drops dramatically just before my menses start, and that's not okay with dd. Anyone else in this boat?


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by XmasEve_
*

I don't what I'll do with dd once we move, and my house is bigger than one room...

*
:LOL I hear ya on that one XmasEve. Right now ds is napping in our bed because I can see him from where I sit. Still I'm feeling like a crib for napping may be necessary. Not keen on spending more $ for something we may not use. Then there's the new mattress which takes months to off-gas before it's completely fume free. While I'm fine with a used crib I'm not keen on a used mattress. The co-sleeper has mainly been used for holding dipes etc so I don't know why I think a crib would work for naps.

No AF here yet but I think she's a comin' sometime soon. This month I had that achy crampy lower back/leg feeling and my supply was low for a couple of days with this. I didn't put 2 and 2 together until reading that menses affects nursing supply. Still ds is a major night nurser so hopefully I'll be able to hold off on that issue for a bit. Tho my friend's dd is also a big night nurser and she got hers back at 3 mos









This morning ds and I went to our first LLL meeting. Mainly to meet other moms since I've been feeling somewhat isolated and figured this would be a good place to start. It was great. Lots of moms and babes and all of us nursing, a few co-sleeping and even cding. Woohoo!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

No AF here yet either, though I do keep having that crampyish feeling...so ya never know. I am actually hoping for mine to come soon. I think it would help my PPD. I am having a really hard time.

My kids are amazing, but I think I'm burnt out!









Well, I will try to post more when I'm in a better mood.








Debi


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

Leah - What a sweet boy! I couldn't find the photos of Zach & Julianna, but I'll try again. I'm so impressed by your energy - You may have given birth to just one, but you're basically raising twins, work-wise. It makes me so happy to know that Julianna has such a great home & family while her own parents are unavailable. DH & I have been talking about fostering in the future, so I appreciated learning a bit about how it's working for you.

Ava & I just went to our first LLL mtg last week, too. I've been feeling really isolated in our city - I can't seem to find a mom/baby group anywhere, and Ava loves to socialize (and so do I







). I really need to find some more opportunities for her to work the crowd. She was so happy at the LLL mtg - Cruised around all the chairs, smiling and laughing at everyone. I turned my head at one point, and when I looked at her again, she had crawled into the arms of one of the older boys, and was giving him some big wet baby kisses...Uh oh!







At home, Ava's new favorite pasttimes are climbing the stairs and walking on her knees. Does anyone else have a knee-walker?

I use the same method as XmasEve to get Ava down for her naps, mostly in her crib, but sometimes on the floor (when the dogs & cat aren't around). Some days it all works perfectly, and some days my timing is just a few seconds off, and it takes a few tries to achieve a full nap. Also, I just got my period this last weekend - I'm not so happy about this! I was really enjoying life without it, and I'm worried about my milk supply, since Ava still has zero interest in solids. Maybe this will increase her appetite?

mamamoo - I hope you're feeling better soon!

mcimom - It was great to hear from you - I was wondering what you were up to.

Hope everyone else is well. It's raining here today, and feels like Fall. I wasn't ready for summer to end! Now I've got to find some pants that fit Ava's long legs, since she can't scoot around in just a diaper & t-shirt anymore.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

I feel kind if jiped- i still nurse all night and AF came back last month! DD had a couple wierd weeks tho- nursing less , so maybe that affected it. I wouldn't be surprised if it stayed away again, but who knows.

Debi- Have you tried any herbs for your ppd? To even out your hormones? I have had great success w/ accupuncture and herbal remedies. I am sorry that you are having such a difficult time.
I may have asked you this before, but are you able to get any time to your self to get a bit of a breather for yourself? I have been having the urge to excercise lately- not that i have the energy for it, but i think that it would help me push past some of the stagnation i have been been dealing with internally.
Anyway, I am thinking of you....







s

sostice mama- glad your LLL meeting went well. That is great! I went to a play group today. IT was nice. They are mostly all AP, but not as extreme as me.







: I think they pretty much all vacinate, and do the dr thing. But that is ok, i'd just like to meet someone as wierd as me some day.









gotta go!


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

OMG- it is too funny that you guys brought up ol' Auntie Flow! Just a few days ago I noticed some discharge out of the blue, and I was thinking my cycle would be starting again soon...







I am really not ready for this again- dealing with all the crap that comes with menstruation. I've always had horrendous PMS (I take meds for anxiety depression), and heavy flow, so I am very sad. Not to mention the fact that we are NOT ready for another baby! Hah! What a cruel joke from God that would be!







(My mom started her cycle 9 mos after I was born, and was pregnant with my brother the very next month...







)

You know how sometimes your cycle regulates with other women around you? Maybe ours are doing the same thing, even though we're not together physically... Weird...

I've found that I feel guilty for using disposable products, now that we've been CD'ing. The $$$ thing was a big reason to start using cloth, but of course the environmental issues were a HUGE factor. Every time I wash a load of diaps I think about a huge pile of stinking garbage that I'm NOT contributing to. I've been thinking about using mama cloth. What are your experiences with using it, if any? I am so curious.

Peace all


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Well, I go comando (no undies) so what i would like to do is get a keeper or diva cup. I am saving up for that purchase- hopefully soon.
I also don't like the idea of using disposable products, and especially those that have chemicals in them.


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

Ok ladies, I'm so incredible jealous!!!!! AF came to visit me the day after Zane turned 6 months!







So not fair that you guys get to go this long!!

Anyway, I've been thinking of mama pads too. I hate the way the disposables feel, but I'm squimish about the laudring them thing, although I do cloth diaper, but somehow it seems different. Anway, on the Healthy Living forum here there is a post for anyone who wants to try it out and not spend a lot of money, I think it's posted by BigBelly. I checked out the site today and emailed her. You can get one for $3.30, but I'm not sure how many you can get at that price. She emailed me back and told me all about the different colors and fabrics. I haven't decided what I'm going to get yet, but I am going to try it.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

OMG- Cyndy, Zane is soooooo cute! I love his little cloth diapered butt in the picture of him by the stairs. Hee hee!
Lisa- I tried to look at your family pics, but the link wouldn't work for me?







:

Someone said they couldn't see the girls' pics- our pictures are here, if you scroll down the page there is a link to the 'photo gallery'. It says "Want to see more pictures of me? Go to the Photo Gallery" or something or other. Can you tell I'm proud?


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Okay, I don't feel as bad any more, I thought I'd gotten AF incredibly early. I've used cloth pads and the Keeper for about a year before dd came into my womb. I love them. I was always allergic to the chemicals in the disposable products, I had tried every brand. So I'm back in my cloth pads, but no Keeper. First, I'd have to buy a new one since I had a baby, and second, sometimes I don't like invading my personal space, kwim? But I know I'll have to get a Keeper before too long, because they are so convenient-- and I don't get much time in the bathroom to myself these days!

I just don't want to have to worry about birth control right now. Or getting pregnant!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

still no AF here. hope i'm not jinxing myself. isabel hardly nurses at all so i'm sure it'll be back soon.

she got stung by a yellow jacket today. it was so sad. thankfully my good friend had some homeopathic stuff in the car and she was back to herself after that and some nursing. but 1/2 hour of







was very sad for me and my 3 mama friends. we all felt so bad for her.

what else? a lawnmower kicked up a rock and shattered my passenger window in the minivan on wed. carmen and isabel were in the back as we had just dropped maria off at preschool. so we had to hang out in the car for almost an hour doing the police thing and such. isabel was soooo good through it all. didn't complain at all and she ended up being about 2 hours late for lunch. what a sweetie. she really is an easy "low maintenance" kind of gal.









that's all the excitement here i guess. she's definitely a climber, but i'm not expecting her to walk until 12 months or so. she is just too good at crawling and cruising.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

hey. all three kids and me have been sick all week. fever at night, small amount of vomiting and diarrhea, constant crying and waking, ornery but playing/fighting and general dissatisfaction instead of resting during the day.

i'm tired. i'm gonna have to pull out the stickers and put them on their heads so won't take them so seriously!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Oh, mama! I hope you guys feel better real soon!
Hugs,
Debi


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Another farmer's market morning. Does anyone else have to be up and out before 9 a.m.? This morning ds was ready to roll by 8:45 so his mama had to roll with him. We got back by 10:00 but by 11:00 after a very short snooze (on ds's part) and some nursing we had to go out again. Our days are pretty prosaic--trips to the health food store, the park, town square, more parks, strolls around the block. On another level tho they're completely magical since ds has arrived.

Mona--I'm also looking for other like-minded moms to hang with. I've struck up a few conversations with some moms at the park. Most of them don't bf etc still it's nice just to chat with a mom who's totally tuned into their dc, AP or not. That's where I'm at with this right now.

Casina--whoa, sorry y'all are sick. You must be soo tired, taking care of everyone and trying to keep your own body and soul together. As mamamoo said







s to you.

The weather these days is bringing back memories of being pg with ds. Last year at this time all of us had our little ones in our bellies and were starting to feel very preg. I remember the joy at feeling ds kick and swim, waking in the night to pee for the 7th time and the feeling of expectation, kind of like a sustained indrawn breath, waiting for him to arrive. And now here we all are mamas with our little ones growing so fast. Humbling.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by solsticemama_
*I remember the joy at feeling ds kick and swim, waking in the night to pee for the 7th time and the feeling of expectation, kind of like a sustained indrawn breath, waiting for him to arrive. And now here we all are mamas with our little ones growing so fast. Humbling.*
Are you a writer Soltiscmama? This was beautiful to read, and brought back memories. We are approaching my favorite time of my pregnancy. I loved it the more I grew.

DD is doing pretty good- tooth #8 is giving her some problems, so our nap scene has gone back to days of old- in my arms. I guess that means i am supposed to slow down. :LOL

casina : I do hope you are feeling better. Sounds like it was a very tough week.

mcimom : what kind of remedy did you use for the yellow jacket sting? just curious...


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I just want to chime in and say that my moon (what I like to call af) came 5 months and two weeks after Haeven was born. The next day, Haeven got her first tooth, funny hey.

These days she is very clingy, and driving me nutz. I can't do anything, she weighs 25 pounds now and when I put her in the baby trekker, I feel like I should be doing constant activity, cause when I sit down I have to take her off.

What I'm really into doing these days is quilting, which I cannot unless I am able to put her down when she's sleeping.... not very often. AAAAHHHH! If I try to quilt when she's awake, you all know what happens... babies are like cats, they want to be right on top of your project. Or ripping things out of my hands! W/ needles and stuff, it's pretty hard to quilt when a baby is around.

But she's the love of my life, and the greatest kid ever (no offense to anyone who thinks otherwise)


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

mamamoo-
how are you doing?







s


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm okay(thanks for asking), I'm sad to see my third baby trying so hard to keep up with his older brother and sister. He is just growing up so fast...and I keep thinking what if he is my last baby. I am trying hard to work out this depression stuff, and feeling like I may be getting somewhere. I have lots of support from a nursing support group(through my midwife), and I'm going to try to make it every week. I feel so much better when I go. <sigh> I just can't believe my little boy was in my tummy this time last year...you would think I would be okay with him growing up after 2 before him, but I miss him wanting to nurse all the time(he's *much* too busy now!







)and at the same time am so proud to be his mama, and every new thing he learns(pointing today) is amazing to me and celebrated as though he were my first.

Well all in all I think everything will be okay.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

for the bee (yellow jacket) sting, we just mixed up the old paste of baking soda and water and applied to help w/the itching/stinging and for pain, i can't remember what she gave her but it's a common thing, and i gave her a dose of apis about 2 hours after the fact and she had no problems whatsoever.

well, better go. off to teach in 10 minutes.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

We used that paste when we were kids- I was raised in WA and the bees, yellow jackets, hornets and wasps are awful there every summer. It's supposed to work on stinging nettle, too.

Everyone is sick here. Crystal must have brought something home from school. It started out as a runny nose, but it turned into a full-blown cold. And everyone knows how hard it is on babies to be sick. But, Zach seems to be feeling a little better so hopefully it won't last long. We are planning a trip to Mexico this weekend, and I definitely don't want to take sick babies. We're still trying to schedule a nurse to stay with Crystal, so the whole thing might be a bust- but we're hoping! My parents have a condo on the beach, and we love to go escape the madness. There's nothing like the sound of the sea to calm you!

Zachary is SO close to crawling! He loves experimenting, too. It keeps him busy, so that's good! I'm not ready to chase him around the house yet, but I knew this day was coming. My DH's oldest son, from his first marriage, was already walking by 9 mos so it could have been worse LOL. Zach is so smart (IMHO







). He says Mama and Dada appropriately, which melts our hearts. He says "bye" and waves when he feels like it, mostly only to DH. And the separation anxiety is too funny! When we have guests over, they can't go to the bathroom without him crying. Very cute. If he's being held by DH and I walk out of the room, he'll cry- same way if I'm holding him and DH walks away. He's so dramatic. I love watching him grow, and learn. It's amazing everyday.

This time last year, Zach was kicking me in the ribs. I would push his foot down and he'd kick me back even harder! He couldn't wait to get out of there and stretch out. (We couldn't swaddle him for very long when he was born, because he hated being confined!) I couldn't move when I was pregnant, especially in bed. It was a production to roll over. And the peeing every 5 minutes was awful! I really did not like being pregnant. I couldn't wait for Zach to get out, so I could see his face and kiss him all over. And I wanted my body back to myself- selfish, I know. There was not enough room for him in there LOL! I was very uncomfortable, and I like to say "I wasn't very good at being pregnant", which sounds better than "I hated being pregnant!" In Oct, I started preterm labor and was prescribed bed rest, which was horrible. But all the discomfort and pain was SO WORTH IT for my little boy. He is a perfect angel baby and I love him with all my heart and soul.

I love reading your posts, Solsticemama. They get the wheels moving in the brain, which is wonderful after spending a day with Playhouse Disney







. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

casina, I've been known to "decorate" dd when I need to stop taking her too seriously.

mamamoo-









and mcimom, back to school already?

DD is standing on her own now. NO, NO STOP, SLOW DOWN!! But she doesn't listen.

I loved being pregnant. I want to be pregnant again. The only thing stopping me is dd. First, she needs me 100% right now. Second, I would love for her to be old enough when I am pregnant again that she can consciously watch me. I want to teach my daughter what a natural thing reproduction is, even for egotistical apes such as ourselves.

I can't wait to move and have somewhere out of dd's reach to put the dog's food!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by XmasEve_
*I can't wait to move and have somewhere out of dd's reach to put the dog's food!*
XmasEve you are too funny. We live in a 2 bedroom house -- about 750 square feet, counting the hallway and basement steps (and the tiny closets!!!). I think we have enough room for dh, me, 80 lbs dog and baby...and no matter where we put the water dish for dog baby is into it. The food we put into a rubbermaid container that is dog and baby proof (for now), under the kitchen table. Martha Stewart isn't coming over anytime soon so we are all good with the food there!

DD is almost standing on her own. She's not yet talking, but crawling like a madwoman. She is still a tough sleeper....but i've had a wonderful three days with her....I am soooo in love with her. She is just fun. Last night I went to an association for women in science meeting and left her with dh. I came home and snuck up on the house and listened in the window. she and dh were giggling with each other. One would giggle and then the other. My heart surely melted. I'm trying these days to hold onto those feelings of wonderfulness when she hasn't napped and is just a bear to deal with and won't go to sleep at night. It is helping!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Ds is asleep, finally. He looks adorable right now. Bulk-o-rama with all that cloth and wool he's diapered in







. Anyway I've been reflecting again on being preg. I have to say I loved it...after the first 3 months of intense nausea were over. Which I spent in a one room cabin with an outdoor kitchen, toilet and shower off the beaten track. I lay in bed staring at the most incredible flora and fauna and endless blue skies not able to go anywhere or eat anything and thought, well at least the view is magnificent :LOL. Despite how uncomfortable I was I look back on those days with a feeling of nostalgia. We finally moved to a region and house that had all the mod cons and I got stronger and bigger. Honestly the bigger I got the more beautiful I felt. An embodied myth slowly waking up to its own existence. Ds moved alot and had hiccups the last trimester which often kept me up at night. But that week before he was born I used to bask in rising full moon of my belly, it's transcendent glow illuminating each breath with awe.

And now I'm in the thick of dirty dipes, teething, slinging and night nursing. I try and call on that time when I am particularly tired or uninspired in my mothering. Sometimes it helps. Like kerc said seeing the sheer joy on ds's face when he discovers something new inspires me all over again. He's just discovered the wind and his little body lights up when he feels it all over his face and skin.

How is everyone doing? Lilyka where are you these days?


----------



## Jillby (Mar 5, 2002)

hey everyone! we have nicknamed Quinn "vampira"! she has 2 bottom teeth and her 2 top side teeth in. no front teeth! yet! and they do not seem at all ready to come in either.
she is sleeping in my lap right now. cute,but my arm is going to sleep!
she has such a personality now and is so fun.she chatters all the time and cruises around the furniture.
any one else's baby silent around other people? like i said she is a "talker" but have anyone over and she is a little clam!
she is still not eating many solids.maybe about a tablespoon amount of something a day.she seems to really like peas though!
she is still about 20 pounds or so.strangers are always grabbing at her and saying look at those fat little legs!and everyone thinks she is a boy,unless she is in pink! i guess her hair will grow sometime!?!
hope everyone's babies are healthy and growing big!!


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

It takes dd awhile to warm up to new people and places, just like Quinn. Then she's *almost* as rambunctious as she is at home with me, but not quite. She likes to reserve that special for me








So everyone thinks I'm lying when I say she's more than a handful.

Poor thing has an earache right now, from too much teething and comfort nursing. I guess I'll head over to Health & Healing to figure out how to put ear drops in. She hasn't slept longer than 45 minutes in 3 days, and that includes all night. I'm exhausted! I yelled at dh today that I just can't be a good mother, care for a sick dog, and move house. I JUST CAN'T!! He asked what he could do and I said nothing, just let me yell.

On the bright side, dd finally has enough hair to give her a mohawk in the bath. Too cute!


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

xmas eve-
put bm in her ear, and also garlic oil- heat some olive oil with two garlic cloves in it. let the oil cool and then drop some in each ear.
Works great!


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Yes, I have all that stuff to put in her ears, but how to get it there? It's impossible to even put a hat on this child, let alone liquid in her ears! I keep trying. Maybe it's making a difference, or maybe it's just the tincture of time, but she is starting to feel better. She's sleeping on a pillow to elevate her head. My tiny baby is using a grown-up pillow already!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mona_
*xmas eve-
put bm in her ear,*
OOOooohhhh! I need to start getting more sleep. I know exactly what you meant but I can't stop laughing about how someone could take it and thementalpicture that it conjures up.

I have been on a computer hyatis (sp?) and then all the homeschool stuff started and theni took over e-mail and newsletter and I have a needy friend and deided to make fairy costumes for the girls (which are looking great thanksofrasking), and getting ready for Madelines Fiesta party, oh and fighting with dh about a vas.. . . . It feels good to be back here tonight spending some time with you guys. Ava is standing onher own and wants to walk. She propels herself forward and falls and you can see the look on her face that says "Dang it, they can make them work, why can't I?" She has just started to be able to go up and down and after she does it she waits for someone to make a big fuss about i t :LOL. I remember Lilyka doing that. She is so cute. I can hardly stand it. I had to go buuy hewr pajamas, because after several nights of bad sleep it occured to me she was freezing and it is hard to sleep that way. But she is such a tub that we didn't have any that fit her. There was someone at the store also buying jammies while I was there and we were trying to figure out what size to get because the babies were the same size. heres was just 9 months older







: And for the record. She barely fits in the 2T. My three year old is just growing out of her 3Ts. Where did this tall ****** girl come from. Well, um we know where thechunky came from but tall







:

i made the mistake of asking the Ped about her weight







and she told me that she only needed about 16-20 ounces of breastmilk a day. What chold could survive on that. And thenshe said she could have soft cheeses - "LIKE VELVEETA!!" sorry, tastey on nachos, but not cheese. Then she gives me a hand out that says 9month olds need about 32 ounces a day (which is what I had been told by the regular ped who by any accounts knows very little about nutrition. at least he got that right). That whole appointment was infuriating starting with the elevator ride up. They are licky there was no blood shed before I left that place.

Well gotta run.

But lastly on the topic of pregnancy. L







oking back the only positive thing I can say is that I felt I lookled better than I do not pregnant. Otherwise, not to in love with pregnancy. even with cloudy, wanna be there again, visions dancing in my head.


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey lilyka, wondered where you were... I hope this board is still around in years, because I want to do the homeschooling thing, but have no idea where to begin


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

double post


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

*Motherhood has countless perks, but a daily shower is not one of them.*

I have been feeling/smelling the results of this lately.....







:
:LOL








s


----------



## Squeaky (Jan 10, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Its been a while since I've posted on this....

Kyra is now 9 months old ... she just had her two bottom teeth last month but theres no more teeth coming in ... She is a HAPPY baby ... always giggling, squealing, cooing.. She've tried to talk to me but in a baby talk! How cute ... She've been crawling since July... now shes trying to stand up but with fear! she'd stand up for a couple of seconds then slowly bring herself down to the floor and is on the go! she's beginning to grab everything but we're teaching her what not to touch so far shes doing pretty good with that!

She has full curly hair on the top but little hair all around the sides! Shes so beautiful ... if you want to know what Im talking about, check out her webpage at: www.babiesonline.com/babies/p/preciouskyra

She only weighs at 14 lbs and is 25 inches tall ... She still have not outgrown her 0 to 3 months clothes and 6 to 9 months clothes are still a little too big for her!







Theres a lot of nice clothes that I want her to wear but still can't ... I guess she would be able to fit in the 6 to 9 months clothes by the time she's a year old! *WHO KNOWS*

Its really hard to imagine that she will be turning a year old this December since it doesnt feel like a year yet!


----------



## Jillby (Mar 5, 2002)

Squeaky- love the pictures of Kyra!she is adorable!
especially the one with her hair out of pigtails. I am a teensy bit jealous of all that hair!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

totally jelous of all that girly hair!!!


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

hey mammas. i had a crazy week and turned 33, and everyone was sick at the same time. unwillingly discussed the possibility of sex with dh. i can feel the next baby already so am not too interested......plus the money issue of me getting an iud. hey, i got a promise of an unassisted birth if i get pregnant at least.

we are unschooling over here which is really working for us.

ruby is not napping and fighting like a hellcat to sleep. her walking is exponential. i can see why some people have weaned at this age; she is so independent and wants to eat everything anyway. i have to be exposed to remind her. otherwise she is what's keeping me sane, living with three other guys......


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by casina_
*otherwise she is what's keeping me sane, living with three other guys......*

:LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

what's scary is that more than a few people commented on that last week, including my husband. "at least she's got ruby!"


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

ok to begin with my dcp had her baby on monday! We babysat for her 3 yo while she was in the hospital. So no daycare and extra kiddo. AND while she is on maternity leave another mama and i are swapping kids so we can each get some work in...so 3 kiddos for me, water in my basement, and rain outside. no fun.

my own dd has been battling a nasty diaper rash since about august 1. i thought it was yeast, did lots of stuff to try to eliminate it - no luck. Spread to her face and we started antibiotics to try to help. After being on amoxicillin for about a week erin developed a HUGE rash on her whole body -- probably an allergic reaction. FWIW I'm not a huge antibiotic person anyhow, but this rash just will not go away. Looking for ideas to help - we've done:

disposables for a week -- more rash of a different sort, i think she's allergic to sposies. she definitely is to wipes.

tea tree oil in wipe solution and wash water

burts bees and A and D ointment (seperately, together, this appears to help a bit. we are continuing with the a and d ointment. i think it really helps make a waterproof barrier

bare butt -- bad because she scratches her poor little bottom raw.

just a cloth dipe, no cover

different cloth dipes, super heating the wash water, sunning dipes...to try to get rid of anything in there

also tried lotrimin, some rx antibiotic cream, rx anti yeast cream

ideas????

and finally erin is getting a tooth - one of the top ones. whew. off to wake the sleeping kids to transport to the other mama's house.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

kerc- I'm sorry you've been having such a hard time... It'll be over soon enough and you'll be able to take a deep breath! Ugh...

I suggest trying an oatmeal bath, either real oatmeal in the tub (try to get most of it out or your drain will clog), or use some Aveeno Creamy Baby Cleanser. Then, put some Hydrocortisone cream on her most rashy areas, and some Aveeno lotion over her whole body. I'd put some cornstarch baby powder over the hydrocortisone in her diaper area, too. That usually helps us with our itchiest problems.

You could also talk to your doc about some Triamcinolone cream, that usually works like magic for diaper rash. It's rx only, though, but it's awesome stuff.

And then there's Benadryl. If she's really itchy and miserable, I'd suggest some antihistamine. It'll make her sleepy, but it really does work to relieve the itchiness and "hives", and hopefully give her skin cells a little break to heal the bad areas.

Good luck, girl!


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

i would try colloidal silver spray. between diaper changes maybe dry the butt gently with air setting of blow dryer? i've never done that but it popped into my head. i would also try smearing mamma's milk, are you still lactating? whether you are or not, i would look at diet, hers or yours. it sounds like persistent yeast to me, which would worsen after antibiotics. did they give you a nystatin cream? the worst case scenario i would try the gentian violet, which i feel really works but is extremely staining.

i'm sorry about the red skin. rashes and skin conditions are really something that can wear me down at times, esp since me and two of the kids have extra bug attractig sensitive skin. and diet really affects our skin as well, when nothing seems to really work.

okay i have a situation here........


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

okay, screaming defused. anyway, i want to also say that over here, rashes are exacerbated by stress. babies need calm mammas. for me that is attempting to take my rainbow light vitamins and evening primrose oil, quitting projects and input and sleeping, and bathing. and maybe even getting alone for a moment here and there. take care of yourself so you can feel you can handle things!

much love, casina


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Kerc-
I would also give DD some probiotics- acidophilius / bifidus. The antibiotics have probably killed her intestinal flora, and she needs it back. I would also cut out all sugar.
Wish I had more helpful things to say....
Keep us posted on the results.
Wanted to add that i did see a thread the other day about a horrilbe diaper rash- maybe on life with a babe (or whatever that is called)







:








s


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

i agree that it is persistent yeast....wouldn't breastmilk be bad for yeast? (that's why I haven't tried it)

g.violet -- would you buy the same stuff as for thrush ...i.e. at walgreens or wherever and then just smear it all over her rear?

blow dryer -- great idea!!! I will give it a go. she LOVES the blow dryer anyhow.

diet -- what kinds of things to eliminate to try to help yeast? we eat a pretty basic
diet -- meat, veggies, lots of fruit and salad, some bread (when my dog doesn't get it first







)

wrt body rash....i did think of benadryl, but the doc i talked to checked her desk reference and it's not recommended for kids under 1.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mona_
*I would also give DD some probiotics- acidophilius / bifidus.*
how much? how to adminster it? I've never been a big supplementer (I need to be reminded to take the prenatals every day)....

sugar in diet -- in mine or hers? both I assume. Would you cut out fruit for her?


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Fruit- i would cut back or temporarily elminate very sweet fruit- like strawberries, for example. you might want to do a search on sugar content for fruits. Her diet for sure, probably yours as well.

As for the acidophilus, i have given DD half of a capsule, in some bm or water. I don't think you have to worry about too much. Here is the link to one made esp for babes- a local health food store might have it...http://www.jarrow.com/products/BabYsJarroDophilus.htm
Or another infant type would work too.

HTH


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Cut out the carbs too- bread/ pasta carbs that is. Yeast loves that kind of stuff.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I'd suggest (for the nasty rash) to put your baby in the sun for awhile. Keep the babys skin aired out and the rash should start to heal. Hopefully, it is still warm enough where you live to do that, and if not, through the window might work too. If the sun kills bacteria etc. on the diapers, why not on her bum too? Maybe you could cut out all refined foods from your/her diet, and meat. And I second the idea to give her probiotics, especially baby probiotics. You could also make a paste out of it every day and smear it on her butt. I guess what I'm saying is if you come at it from all angles, something is bound to work (diet, sunshine, probiotics...) Also, I just thought of one other thing you could try, make sure your laundry detergent is not a chemical-based one. Use a "natural" brand and use the least amount of detergent as possible.

HTH ~J**


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

i have to be careful about all wheat except sprouted and refined sugar/corn syrup/fructose and most cow dairy. this covers most foods most people eat, the hardest for me is drinks (easy on the orange juice and soymilk) since they are fast food for me. i have worked more on my own diet and giving myself probiotics since it is what passes to the kids anyway. i find that the worse the systemic yeast is, the more i crave it. other little things to avoid would be alcoholic drinks and vinegars which is most condiments and foods wiht mold like cheese and peanut butter. some foods are probiotic, like plain yogurt which you could try swiping the bum with as well, i know it is used for vaginal yeast.....hmm....i just realized i have never tried it.

i have never noticed the irritation of thrush or noticed much but a white tongue on the baby, but when things are bad in my body that's when the butt rash is there for us. i know because i can do a vaginal yeast treatment (only go for the 3 or 7 day, i hear the one is wicked) and my mind will clear and my energy will be back temporarily. but only diet can keep it under control. maybe i need to get back on track as well!

the gentian violet, i would touch the applicator to a cotton swab and dab it here and there, and make sure it is dry. keep that bottle upright!

i second the air and sunshine. but for the breasts, the colloidal silver is my favorite, before painting a bull's eye and wearing a purple shirt !


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Here is what i did when Lily's east was at its worst.

Wipes:
apple cider vinigar, water, tea tree oil opr GFSE

wipe after every diaper.

Blow dry on wam until throughly fry. check all cracks.

treat with genetion vioet. Also treat your breast and baby's mouth.

treat with lotraman 3xs a day. you may also want to try cortisone cream. It is not recommended, but I used it once on Ava and it cleared up a rash that had beenaround for several weeks. Use them at different diaper changes.

Use a barrier cream over the treatments.

cloth diaper without a cover

Add TTO or GFSE into every load of wash and dishes. boil pacifiers and tooth brushes daily.

Also don't over look a fod allergy. Ava has an allergy to carrots. It took a few helpings to show up and I was so convinced that noone would be allerigic to carrots that I assumed it was yeast (lloked just like it) So after about 4 or 5 weeks it had started bleeding and then it hit me and I stopped with carrots. It was so bad that when I called the Dr. they wanted me to take her to the ER (we didn't) By then there was a lot to repair. The cortisone turned thecorner and it healed a couple of days after that. We later reinroduced carrots just to see if that is what it was and sure enoough it flared up like it had never left. It went down quickly because we stopped feeding it but geez, I can't believe it took me that long to figure it out. Also it doesn't take much carrrot at all. Carrots in a casarole are enough for a mild rash. It didn't look like an allergic rash to me so I didn't even consider that. You may want to stop with all solids and slowly reintroduce foods one at a time once the rash has cleared. That would help wether it is a yeast or food rash.


----------



## megansmom (Jul 27, 2003)

My Megan is almost 10 months old now, and my hubby and I decided to starting trying to have another one. I am really excited because now I know what to expect, and I know I'll never go through 56 hours of labor again. Plus, now I meet with a mother's group, so I'd have awesome support this time. Four of them are pregnant, and all already have one baby.
I just wondered because I don't want to feel crazy for wanting another baby. I have had the urge to get pregnant for the past six months.

Well Take care!


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Hi Jenni...

My DS is 9 months old, and if I didn't have my foster DDs and a high risk of preterm labor, I'd probably be pregnant again! My brother and I are 19 months apart and we are the best of friends. It's nice to have siblings close in age. DH and his sister are 2 years apart and are very close, too. My doc dissuades me from breast feeding through a pregnancy for fear of me having preterm labor again, so as soon as Zach is weaned DH and I are gonna get busy again... (I think...







)

Good luck, it will be fun. I wish I could have another one again, but OTOH Zachary needs a lot of my attention right now and I enjoy giving it to him and only him, since he is perfect and all! Hee Hee!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

we are not thinking of another child yet -- i want one for sure, but erin, our dd (11 mos) has been quite a handful. crappy sleeper, crabby baby, etc. she has just in the last month or so gotten so that she is super fun (more than hard to handle). Also dh and i are both full-time graduate students, i think it will be too much on our plate to think of conceiving another. Although...dd#1 was conceived on the pill...no missed pills, no stomach flu, nothing but one anal woman taking the pills as prescribed.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

jenni, you are certainly not crazy for wanting another already, i have been feeling the want of my fourth for awhile...... i do however want to tell you that if you are still nursing, women's supplies tend to diminish in the first trimester.

blessings

casina


----------



## megansmom (Jul 27, 2003)

Casina,

I am not still nursing. Megan and I quit at 5 months. So, I don't have to worry about having less milk while pregnant.

A new question for those of you who have more than one child.......

Did you find it harder to conceive after the first child?


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by lilyka_
*Here is what i did when Lily's east was at its worst.
Blow dry on wam until throughly fry.
*
Lilyka, can I just say that I always get a kick out of your typos?:LOL

I'd love to unschool, but dh would never go for it. Do you ever wonder how you ended up with your mate?







:

Kerc, I feel just as you about TTC. I love dd and want another baby, but could I handle another one like her? The jury's still out.

I've been out of the loop because we moved. Moving was yuck, but the new place is great! So much more baby friendly, everyone's stress level has dropped dramatically. My only other news is lack of sleep. I can't complain because I know dd gets the not-sleeping gene from me, but I'm gonna complain anyway! wah!


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Ladies, I haven't posted in forever here............

for the yeast, you may want to eat more yogurt, it always keeps yeast away, but you can also put yogurt on the bum if that's where hte yeast is, direct contact with the yogurt helps too.

Ahhhhhhhhhh, I see I'm not the only one thinking of TTC again!! Sometimes I feel like I'm insane for thinking it, but then those days when Zane is just a super sweety, I think it would be wonderful!! We are thinking we will ttc next July, but not sure if I want to wait that long. It's a hard decision. I want them to be close, but I want to keep my sanity too!! LOL


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

There's no way I could consider having another babe right now. I think I'm just not temperamentally suited to attuning to more than one being at a time at this level of intensity 24/7. I'm feeling pretty exhausted alot of the time tho it's an exhaustion that stems from a wonderful source. I'm amazed that all you mamas feel ready to step into the pregnancy/birth/newborn saddle again. And I applaud you







. You go girls.

We've been doing the park rounds. Park in the morning, park in the afternoon. Ds enjoys the swings and all I have to do is push and his delight is immediate. I'm pretty much always the only one who slings. Strollers, strollers, strollers. Even tho ds is 27 pounds the more I visit the parks the more I feel compelled to keep slinging. Today I felt like standing up at the park and calling out to the large contingent of moms, "does anyone here cloth diaper?" Not that these things make one a better mom, just that they seem to suggest an alternative mothering mindset that would be refreshing every once in awhile kwim?

Kerc--hope your little one is feeling better.
XmasEve--glad your liking your new place and that it's baby friendly.

edited for typo


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I, as well could not imagine having another baby right now. I heard that it takes 4 years for your body to completely regenerate from having a baby. I takes a lot out of you. I think I want another baby when Haeven is 3 1/2. It sounds like a good time to me. I am very suseptible to PPD so that's another of my reasons for not ttc for a---------while. When Haeven is almost 4 she will actually be able to help me out a little bit, and maybe won't be jealous, cause she'll love the baby to peices (as I did when I was a little girl).

I also have always wanted to do a deep body cleanse before I got pregnant, but Haeven decided to come along before I did that and I'm hoping to do the cleanse once she's done breastfeeding. These are the books that I am reading about it, by richard anderson .... www.cleanse.net I am so looking forward to doing the cleanse and feeling sooooo good. No more foggy brain, depression, unresolved issues within my self........


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

erin is better, a bit that is.
we cut out bananas entirely until we get this darn rash under control. apparently that was a major cause of the flare-ups. i think the sugar helped -- i don't think she's allergic bc she still has a (smaller) rash....getting smaller by the day.

we are on a largely green diet -- green beans, peas, zucchini, etc. only bc dd will eat it and its not fruit.

i'm going to try the yogurt on the bum thing. dh thought it sounded strange....but everything else hasn't done much so what the heck.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Just a note...when you go to www.cleanse.net, DO NOT click on the Mucoid Plaque photos while eating your lunch!

:LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Does anyone have their figure back? I have my weight back, but I still have the belly. Big enough to house an 8 lber, but hanging there empty. When I stand it sloshes over my panty waistband, when I lay down it spills over my sides, when I bend over it swings in the breeze. I've got no time to attend a yoga class these days...

Does anyone else's babe do chin-ups on the computer table when they are MDCing? What is with this kid?! We moved the mattress to the floor and the next morning I found her climbing to the top of the nightstand!

But she loves to be naked/topless so she can pat her tummy- clap clap clap! So cute.


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

It's been a while since I've had a chance to post...My Ava has been making up for lost time and sprouted 4 teeth in about 4 weeks (her first tooth didn't come in until the day before she turned 9 mos). At the same time, she's been knee-walking like crazy, climbing onto boxes, chairs, etc, and took a few steps without holding onto anything last week. Also, she's doing lots of clapping, and gives me the sweetest back massages (pats & hugs of my back). All of this excitement has kept her awake - No naps, not falling asleep for the night until around 11 pm or midnight. She didn't look as exhausted as she should have, but I look & feel worn out.

She slept almost all day on Sunday, though, and is napping right now - Hurray! It looks like the sleep drought is over, for now.

I'm admiring the energy of those mamas who are ready to TTC. DH & I definitely want at least 1 more baby, but won't TTC until Ava is at least 2.

XmasEve - I'm back to my pre-pregnancy weight, too, but my body has really changed shape. I have the same belly issues you do. Ava likes to lift my shirt and blow raspberries on my belly, and to grab the extra skin and pull. I like to remind myself of something I read on the Yoga thread in Finding Your Tribe - When your baby is young, mothering is your yoga practice. My yoga teacher begs to differ, but this thought makes me feel better since I haven't been to class since before Ava was born, and my home mat is hiding in the coat closet.

Solsticemama, I have that same urge to shout out about cloth diapering, for the same reasons. Last week the 2 moms in line in front of me at the store completely ignored my smile & hello and Ava's waving at their kids - They just moved their strollers so their babes weren't facing us. Weird and depressing. Overall, I feel pretty isolated around here most of the time.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

I've got the oh-so-lovely belly too.









I was just looking in the mirror today thinking I looked great--if only I were about 6 months along! :LOL


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

No, XmasEve, I do not have my figure back!







I am back to my pre-regnancy weight too, but my hips spread so much that I still can't fit into many of my jeans. And that tummy thing- ugh! I hate it! My stretch marks have finally faded so they blend in, but the skin still hangs there all gross. I thought I was one of the lucky ones, because I didn't get stretch marks until I was 7 months along... But they sure took over my belly. I just need to get on it and start sit-ups. I bought a "new" pair of rollerblades off the TP here, I just have to get off the computer and go work out!!!

Has anyone else skipped the baby food thing??? I hated it- it's messy, time consuming, and Zach hardly likes anything mushy anyway. I started at 5 months, but it was like I was forcing him, YK? So, we just let him snack on table food. He is much more interested in trying what we're eating. Even with no teeth, he chewed pretty well, and now w/ 2 teeth he's tearing things up! He even eats a little meat. His favorites are cottage cheese, Kix, Teddy Grahams, pasta and bread. I'm trying to steer clear of just carbs, so he eats bananas, eggs (I know, I know, allergy risk...), yogurt, cooked veggies, and cheese. He eats everything I give him, and only ocassionally does he make a funny face. At first I was afraid of him choking on "hard" food, but my mom always told me that if he can't pick it up and put into his own mouth, he shouldn't be eating it. It seems to be working so far, I'm just wondering if anyone else is just going straight to table food? He still nurses very well during the day, and twice at night. And he's drinking water from a soft-spouted sippy cup. Give me some good ideas of foods I can try with him!

We are having a heck of a time getting Zach to sleep in his own bed... He does great during the day, he takes his naps in his crib in his room. And sometimes at night he'll get tired before me, and he'll fall asleep nursing while I'm sitting on the couch. Then I just put him in his crib and he'll stay asleep until about midnight. But other nights I get so tired waiting for him to fall asleep that I just give up and bring him to bed with me, and we fall asleep together. Sometimes if I wake up after he falls asleep I'll transfer him to his cradle, which is still beside my bed. Otherwise, he is spoiled and spends the whole night in our bed! If it was just me, I wouldn't mind sleeping with the baby, but DH is a bed hog and is getting tired of sharing his space with DS. I LOVE cuddling up with Zach at night, it is so cute when I put him in bed and lay down next to him, he smiles and giggles and rolls towards me, ready to be "hooked up to the tap". You all know how wonderful and appreciated you feel when your babies roll their eyes back in content and let out that sigh when they nurse! But, OTOH, as Zach is nearing the 1 yr mark (10 mos tomorrow! TEN!!!







), I would like to start getting him in his own bed, preferably in his own room! I'm not ready to try the Ferber method or anything like that just yet, Zach has been so spoiled his whole life he may very well have a heart attack if I let him cry for a long time! LOL...

How are your babies doing??? Zach raises both hands in front of him and waves them around and babbles, like he's telling a very important story. It's too cute. I'm starting to have conversations with him, he'll babble some concoction of sounds and I'll talk back to him, and it goes on back and forth. I put socks on him this morning, for the first time in 4 months, and he screamed bloody murder until I pulled them off! Since we live in AZ, and it's been over 100 for 3 months now, we haven't even put clothes on him very often so socks are totally new to him! He's too funny. I am so happy and lucky to be staying home with him everyday. I can tell he enjoys the time we play together...


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Dd just got her first bit of non-breastmilk yesterday. It was quinoa, and she liked it. Didn't like it "mushed up" (as though you could mush quinoa) but really enjoyed "chewing" down the little kernels. I forgot how messy it was to table feed babies though! And quinoa is so small and sticky... But the best news is no adverse reaction (yet- knock wood). This kid gets rashy and mucousy if I even look at dairy or have too many fruits.

Rebx, I'm with you on the "feast or famine" sleeping. But dd is still in our bed, and I don't see her moving soon. She gets up 4-5 times a night-- there's no way I'm dragging myself out of bed and down the hall for a 10 minute snack I can sneak her on my pillow.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Hello again everyone. Haeven is a busy grrl these days. She's crawling all over the floor and still eats whatever she findsuke. I feed her mostly table food, but with no salt or sugar or oils added. I give her avocados all the time, and spirulina smoothies when I make some for myself (no sweetner added). Haeven has been drinking water and herbal tea out of a cup (that I hold) since she was about 5(?) months old. I wish I had written all of those things down, cause I forgot everything!

I am feeling crappy these days, cause I was walking through my room the other night w/ the baby in my arms and I stepped on a sewing needle. Because of the weight of the babyin my arms etc. the needle went in far and broke off in my foot!!!





















I've been to the hospital three times since it happened and the first time, they couldn't get it out, cause it's right next to the bone, and the second time, I had to go to another hospital, and I freaked out when they tried to put me under (anesthestic) and the third time, I had drank some water so they didn't want to try to put me under unless I was totally empty of food and water. AAHHH! So now I have an appointment for Monday. Man, I want this needle out of my foot. It doesn't hurt that bad, cause it's beyond all the nerves, and the stupid doc thinks that I should just leave it in!!! I can taste metal in my mouth and probably Haeven can too from the breastmilk. I guess that's Karma for buying the cheapest needles I could find!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Sleep issues here too. Ds used to be pretty regular in his naps and going down at night. I could anticipate when he was tired and nurse him to







then have an hour sometimes two to clean, drink some tea etc. with nursing him back to sleep in between all that. But for the last week he's been on some secret rhythm known only to him







: It's trying my patience even tho everyone said don't get attached to any schedule. I guess I was more attached to that 'down' time than I realized and not too keen on giving it up kwim. I have to keep reminding myself it's all changing all the time. The other night it took me 4 rounds of nursing, getting up with him, sitting on the couch then back to bed to try again. By the 4th round at 10:30 dh and I were sitting on the couch exhausted watching ds play like he'd just woken up. Today he's only had 1/2 hour of sleep and he took that while we were out.

Haeven's Momma---ouch!! I hope they're able to fix you up.
XmasEve--I thought I was the only one who hadn't really gone on solids yet aside from some licks of peach and melon. Ds is just not interested so I'm taking his lead tho he does like a sip of water.


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

kidsatheart - You might want to visit the Nightwaking & The Family Bed forum here - I know I've seen posts from other parents in the same position, wanting to transition their babe from the family bed into their own bed...And don't worry - You haven't spoiled him by letting him sleep with you!

haeven'smomma, I hope you're foot is feeling better soon! What kinds of tea does your DD like? Mine loves Numi's Honeybush tea - LOVES it.

XmasEve, how did you cook the quinoa? I usually make it with soy milk & almonds & cinnamon, or in a cold salad, but I hadn't thought to make some for DD to try - Thanks for the reminder!

My DD is still sleeping with us at night, but she's napping in her crib (unless we nap together) now that she's so mobile while she sleeps. Even though we've moved our mattress to the floor, it makes me nervous to leave her alone in the big bed. Lately, with our neighbors using power tools all day, the room with the crib is actually the quietest in the house, so that's another plus in its favor. Still, sleeping with DD curled up next to me, her chubby hands wrapped around my wrist, the warmth of her baby breath, her soft dream-talking - It doesn't get any better than that. I just wish she'd like to sleep as often as I want to....Maybe once this batch of teeth is in?


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

yeah, it sucks having a needle stuck in my foot for a week. I can't do much, like the laundry, dishes, or making a meal. It's almost like what it was like after I had the baby.

rebx- Haeven loves any tea I'm drinking. I give her nettle, raspberry leaf, clover, alfalfa, blessed thistle, and I admit to giving her chamomilew/ a pinch of scullcap, valerian, and catnip the other night so she would go to sleeeeep














.

She stays up till 12:00 every night, and sometimes, I'd like a break so I can go on the net or watch a movie.

She wants to sleep with me and when I want to sleep, she doesn't, but we still sleep together and she's always happy and mellow, so it works for us.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Jasanna--OUCH! I cringed reading your post.









Owen is eating everything. He eats a lot of cheerios (the generic ones) because they are so easy. I cut up some raisins and he eats those. Cut up bananas, pear, peaches...whatever! He's also usually eating whatever we are having. He's such an easygoing eater. He only takes water in a cup. That's fine with me, as I'm not a big fan of juice and he's still breastfeeding every 2-3 hours during the day. He's a good sleeper at night--usually 9-10 hours except lately he's been waking to eat. I know it's because of his activity level. Up till last week he wasn't crawling or anything and now he's pulling up and scooting along furniture and even letting go to stand for a few (up to 10) seconds on his own! I thought he'd be a late walker, but now I don't think so.

He got his first 2 teeth at 4 months and it's taken till last week to get the top 2. They are *finally* in. Thank goodness!


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

well, ruby's walking now. tuesday was about half and half since crawling was faster. now she's turning fairly well.
my little baby growing up so fast!
i want y'all to see the newer picture of her.

http://community.webshots.com/user/casina102

clay fell on his head on asphalt today. he was climbing over the driver's seat of our explorerer and had his weight on the door and i opened it, i had been dealing with screaming reed leaving the park. i'm working to keep the sick feeling of fear away, he has three goose eggs and other little bumps and seems to be relatively fine.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Oh my gosh, casina, you were such a beautiful pregnant woman! And you looked so great right after giving birth! I was swollen and crying and looked awful, not to mention a belly full of stretch marks... I liked looking at the pictures, Ruby is a little cutie!








I can't believe she's WALKING! Zach is nowhere near there. I know he's behind, but I have to remind myself that he was 3 weeks early... I guess he's moving at his own pace. He's getting so stubborn, his personality is really coming out now!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Don't worry about zach not walking (or anything else) yetr. My oldest didn't walk until 15 months. Only about 50% of babies are walking on thier first birthday. Late is better. My first one was late but whenshe was walking it was just like "OK I move like this now. cool." with my second who walked at 8 months she spent a few weeks tipping over and running into everything, and falling off of stuff. It was awful. They were both at the same level of coordination by 16 months. Ava has been pulling herself up and can stand pretty well ubt just cannot move her feet. Its funny because she watches the girls run by and thinks "Yeah, i wanna do that" and then just sorta throws herself forward and pouts. She wants her legs to move like thiers, you can just tell, but she hasn't go a clue how to make them work poor girl. she won't step if you hold her hands or anything. She just doesn't get it and is a long way from getting it too. Don't worry. There are a lot of variations of normal. Your baby isn't behind. 3 weeks early shouldn't delay anything. That is actually considered term. Hey check it out. your baby and my baby were born n the same day and both three weeks early. cool!


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Hey, lilyka, thanks for your vote of confidence!
It's good to hear of other kids' progress. I'm very happy with Zach's development- he's very verbal and expressive- but I am getting a little worried about his ambulation. It's still going to be awhile before he crawls or walks... Today for the first time I held him by his hands and he kind of jump/walked to his dad- this was the first time he actually looked down and moved his feet at all. I just talked to my friend Morgan, who's DS was born 11/29 (I've been trying to get her to post in here!) and her DS is crawling, but not eating a thing other than breast milk. And my DS eats like a horse but doesn't want to move. It just varies from kid to kid, and it's good to hear about other babies. It's good to be reassured, even though I know no one fits into a mold...


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

I posted this a couple days ago, but a little over a week ago, Owen couldn't do anything but sit and roll. He could barely get up on his knees in a crawling position. Now he's pulling up on furniture and standing for 10-20 seconds on his own. He is SO ready to take some steps, but also cannot figure out how to move his feet.

I had figured he would be a slow walker, as he hadn't even started to crawl, but he'll be walking before he crawls now.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

humph! those of you who have known me since the very beginnings of thread probably know that i do not encourage progress, not after the babyhood of the first one! walking does not mean always mean that they can follow or get where they want, and talking does not mean that they can tell you what they really need. i'm already doing my best to enjoy these special ignorant days before reed can read. please enjoy your non walking non talking babies!

love casina


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

I actually am happy that Zach doesn't crawl yet! For one thing, it's nice not to have to chase him, or babyproof every inch of the house yet. And for another thing, I don't think he's mentally ready fpr exploring just yet. Well, he probably is now, but definitley not at 6 or 7 months when babies usually start crawling. He LOVES opening and closing cupboards, so he's perfectly content to sit in front of the Tupperware cabinet while I cook dinner, and I don't have to worry about him crawling under my feet and tripping me. I don't want him to be behind developmentally, no mama wants that for her child, but I also don't want to force him into anything he's not ready for. He seems happy, he's growing well, he's communicating- I love him!


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Enjoy the non-moving baby! :LOL I am SO worn out with the "pull up on everything" baby right now! :LOL I have to be right there to catch him because he thinks he superman and pulls up on anything, whether it can hold his weight or not, and he seems to think he doesn't have to hold on to anything either. I worry 'bout his little noggin!


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

kerc, how's the rash? with all the talk of course we've got a flaming rash over here as well. still experimenting with what works this time. i am spreading lansinoh as a barrier when i cover her to get out, i forgot to mention that tool.....

jasanna, how's your foot??? i keep thinking about it since i'm trying to get my sewing station bak into habit again.

and leah, we have a really good digital camera we have basically stolen from my inlaws. it makes anything look good and this is the first birthing with any pictures. and i never did the baby food thing. too messy for me, i remember feeling so smart, carrying a garlic press to squish foods and my first, reed, spitting out all the pureed food i gave him. he wouldn't eat anything anyway though, which is hard to believe, he has eaten as much as any adult for awhile now.

ruby is really careful with her head. she has only bumped it going up a few times, really only in new places. i am astonished at how she feels the space around her. even the bathtub spigot she navigates. she is very intune with her body compared to my other two. they scream all day injuring themselves. they are literally hardheaded.

and it looks like her first word is baby. i think she is really trying to say her own name. she says bye bye and nigh nigh, and mamma and daddy. this is another case where i want her to talk at two like clay, whereas reed talked at one. but she is so much like reed, except that she is happy in every pore. the type of person she is makes us easily tempted to consider another child. and i think that is why i had such a comparatively unbelievably great pregnancy, because of her aura.

her favorite game is to fill containers! someone is finally going to help me clean up!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

rash...thanks for asking....We tried blow-drying her, but the problem was that the cool/warm breeze made her pee.







so after about three tries of that -- no more blow dryer. I also cut most fruit out of her diet. I also tried athlete's foot cream and "bag balm" (which is lanolin and works great BTW). Oh and lots of yogurt for baby.

So the rash was clearing up, and I had been sort of monitoring all my diet and her's, trying to keep the mama stress down, etc. And things were looking GREAT. Until this weekend I had a beer and a glass of wine. Right back to rashy. Hmmm. So either yeast or a beer preservative might be part of the culprit.







:

erin was a late crawler -- 9 months-ish-- she is now standing on her own (and looking a bit like she is surfing when she does). We are having a lot of fun.

casina ... "she is happy in every pore" ... what a wonderful thing to be able to say!


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

He's right there, almost crawling... He can't get his right foot out from underneath him. He gets to where he wants to go somehow- I'll put him somewhere on the floor and 5 minutes later he's somewhere else. He gets into his crawl position and sits back down, and a combination of those movements gets him from point A to point B- too funny!

My baby is growing up! Everyone tells you how fast it goes, but you don't realize it until it's happening before your eyes... I look at pictures and video of Zach as a newborn and I almost don't even remember him like that. But in a way it's like I can never forget, the little noises he made and his expressions... I just remember falling in love with him, and I kind of miss it. I definitely would have another one if we weren't doing foster care, and my pregnancy had been uncomplicated. It's so much fun.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

beer is made with yeast


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

also try the yeast creams, clortrimizole, miconazole for the skin, and asking your doctor for nystatin tablets for yourself. systemic yeast makes me fatigued and confused. i know know that i spent many years in this state. even now i need to get off the habit. of course when one is in this sugar problem, you crave it. must eat lots of vegetables! another suggestion i had been given is taking liquid oxygen along with the colloidal silver. of course i always try everything at the same time so i don't know what works!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Mushrooms and vinegar are also very yeasty. Basically anything fermented (soy sauce etc) or fungis.

What did everyone's babes look like as they learned to crawl. We have our LLL meeting tomorrow. Looking forward to connecting with other bfing moms and their babes.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Something that helps me with yeast is caprylic acid. Apple cider vinager is supposed to be very helpful but I couldn't keep it down.

Ava figured out how to get up the stairs today. yipee







: . A gate is just to impractical (four floors, one bathroom, two girls who wait until the last minute to run for the bathroom). I am trying to be mellow about it and not freak her out by running to grab her (picture this "Madeline! Be careful" "HUh? crash !%$#! happens all the time around here, I have to learn to keep my mouth shut) She does an excellent job. She hasn't figured out how to get down. I keep trying to work with her but she has no desire to go down. Just up. Silly baby. Anyone here have unavoidable stairs? wehat have you dine? I tihnk Lilyka was about 15 months when we moved here. she was still tiny but perfectly capable of doing the stairs. When did you start trusting your baby to be OK on the stairs>?


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

i would say it depends on you and the baby. we moved to my mom's house when reed was one, he had been walking for a month, and he mastered stairs in a week or two. i had no running siblings to worry about then. it was a situation now that i know i am fortunate i had no other mom feedback, it never occurred to me that it was a big deal since my parents actually weren't worried (they worry about everything else....). i remember my dh being a little concerned since the battome of the stairs was wood floor and ths stairs were carpeted. i've continued to be relatively lax about climbing and such. it is always the bigger guys trouncing the little one i get a little worried about. and then lately clay has so many injuries but i don't see how me adding fear could have helped.

i have the opposite problem, ruby gets off the bed real fast but is lukewarm about learning to get back up now, even though she wants to get up.


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi ladies! I know I haven't chimmed in for a while, so thought I'd give a little update on my Zane







He started walking last week and it is the cutest thing! If he goes slow he can make it across the room, but usually he tries to go as fast as those little legs will take him and only makes it about 4-5 steps before crashing. He looks like a little drunk man weaving all over! :LOL

We are doing bagels, crackers, cheerios, graham crackers, rice cakes and banannas, some yogurt, but I'm so nervous to try to new things with him, esp. if I'm home alone with him. Have you all tried pasta? How did it go? So we do lots of baby jar foods since I'm chicken to do other stuff.

Zane has been sleeping in his crib since he was 3 months, he just was one who wanted his space! He was waking to eat once during the night and I would just go get him and we'd sit in the rocking chair for about 10 min while he ate. Just recently he started sleeping through the night! WOOOHOOO! I'm so glad that I didn't force the issue and try to stop that middle of the night feeding, he just stopped it on his own when he was ready.

I'm a bit worried (guess we have to worry about something) that his language isn't developing, he make tons of sounds and noises, and says dada, but doesn't call dh dada and doesn't say mama. Am I expecting this too early? Do you babes say mama and dada yet?? What about waving bye bye? Zane doesn't wave bye bye either. But maybe since he's been so early with his crawling and walking he doesn't have time for that stuff???

Anyway, jasanna, how is your foot????? that sounds so painful!!!!

Lilyka, those stairs sure are scarey, aren't they! Zane can go up really well, but it's the down that scares me!! We haven't let him try that!

Our babes bdays are coming up, what are you all planning??? Any themes? Special activities?


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Cyndy- Zach has been saying "mama"since about 5 months, but that's just because when he cried he'd make the "m" sound and we'd say "Mama? You want Mama?" So, he just copied us and said "mama" whenever he was upset, and eventually he got the idea that I/the boob was Mama. He just started making the "d" sound a couple months ago, and saying Dada. He says "ba" occasionally, and only waves bye bye when you're not looking! I think as long as we encourage them to babble and communicate it'll help them learn. And, you're right, Zane has been busy mastering crawling, cruising, and now walking! All the while Zach hasn't been moving anywhere, just sitting and playing, talking to us or his toys. I can understand your worry, though- here I am with a 10 mo old who doesn't crawl. It's not so much that I care, but answering people who ask "He's not crawling yet?!?" is getting old. Why should they care? He's almost there now, and soon I'll have to be watching him like a hawk... We don't have any stairs, but lots of cupboards and he LOVES opening and closing cabinets- oh goody!

If the weather permits, we'll have Zach's b-day party at a park close by. There's a duck pond, grills, covered picnic tables, and a nice playground. Even though it'll be in December, I think it should be fairly nice. I can't believe he'll be ONE in 2 months...


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

birthdays, yikes! i'm not even ready for halloween! i spent the day irritated about an ebay deal gone wrong and actually thinking about local politics......
cyndy, i show my kids how to get down steps starting at the bottom and mastering one, then add more.....


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

Ava took her first real walking alone steps this evening, while both DH & I were with her. We were awestruck and she was so nonchalant about the whole thing. Knowing how she is, it might be a while before she does it again, but it's time for me to finish up that next level of baby-proofing.

Also, Ava is suddenly interested in solid food, as if she was waiting until she had at least 4 teeth. Her current favorite is tiny cubes of 5-spice baked tofu, followed by Oatios and apples (she likes to chew on whole apples or suck on slices that I'm holding). She seems to hate all other fruit, and doesn't like anything that she can't pick up and put in her own mouth. I've got a box of rice pasta that I'm going to make for her tomorrow - I think she'll at least enjoy flinging the noodles around, even if she doesn't want to eat them.

She's been saying mama and mum and dadada, but is mostly doing her Avababble sentences and some screeching that makes it sound like I'm raising exotic birds and very small dogs instead of a human baby.

It's hard to believe that her first birthday is less than 2 months away. We're not planning on a big birthday party, maybe just a second Thanksgiving dinner for family members and then a more festive party for friends & family during Hanukkah with latkes & applesauce & singing. I just have to figure out what kind of birthday cake to make...I'll have to start searching in Good Eating for some ideas.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by rebx_
*She seems to hate all other fruit, and doesn't like anything that she can't pick up and put in her own mouth.*
Erin is onto this sort of thing too. Frankly I am fine with it -- I hated spoon feeding her. She is eating loads of veggies this week - we gave her steamed broccoli and she can't get enough. Much to my dh's surprise. Apparently as a kid he made a big scene and wouldn't be caught in the kitchen if his mom was even cooking the stuff, much less put it in his mouth. I've been slowly working on that during our 9 years together. He will now eat it with cheese, or seseme oil or lemon or butter, or.....even purchase it at the store himself.

The rash is MUCH better this morning. I may have discovered the culprit....diet coke







I know the stuff is icky and bad for me. This is a great reason to quit cold turkey. I couldn't understand why the rash had gotten so much better at the end of last weekend and then flared up so badly on monday....a discussion with a LLL leader about thrush led to artificial sweeteners. Testing this no diet coke (or any coke) thing this weekend.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Zach started clapping this morning. He is also trying to share his toys- he'll hand it to me, then take it back, then hand it to me again. Or he'll try to put it in my mouth. If the girls are playing with a toy, it doesn't matter what it is, he'll try to take it away. We're really working on being nice. He tries to clobber Julianna, but I know he's just excited.

What are you ladies doing for birth control, if I might ask? I have been taking the mini-pill, but for the past two months I've had breakthrough bleeding. I've never had problems with the pill in the past. DH is telling me I should just start taking the "regular" pills again, even if it decreases my milk supply, so Zach will wean. He always asks me why I take breastfeeding so personally, and wonders why I'm not actively trying to wean. I try to explain it to him, but of course being a man he will never fully understand... He's supportive of breastfeeding, don't get me wrong, but he also "doesn't get it", KWIM? I'm just wondering if there are other options. We have never used condoms, and I'm thinking about getting fitted for a diaphragm. Zach snacks on table food, but he doesn't have set meal times during the day, and he definitely doesn't eat the quantity or quality necessary for me to just quit nursing. And neither he nor I are nowhere near ready for weaning, IMO! I have a call in to my doc right now, but I just thought I'd try to get some other input.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Well, it's been awhile since i've posted here... but i have been actively been lurking and reading about all our babes!!!









DD rapidly moved herself from pulling and pushing herself to get around, to text book crawling, to climbing up on things and standing while holding on- all in like three days.








She is quite proud of herself, and i am a nervous wreck. :LOL

I think she may be teething again. CAn't see anything, but the symptoms seem to be there. I think her current 8 should be enough







:

She is eating just a few foods still- avacado, banana, apple... and lots of me.









It took DH and I four years to cocieve DD, so we haven't used contraception in a long time. Before that i used a diaphram and condoms, so i suppose we'll stick to that. I am not into using anything artificial that would mess with my natural hormones, so the pill is out for me.

She is still just saying dadadada and bababa, and some gigli goop made up stuff. She studies our mouths when we talk, and sometimes "Talks" with no sound coming out to immitate us.

we are planning on celebrating DD's bday on Christmas (her birthday) and doing xmas on the 24th. we will probably do a cake of some sort... not sure.

Well, that is it for now!








s to everyone!


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

i'm planning on getting an iud. i got a copper bracelet to wear around to test cos i tend to be allergic to metals and i don't want to find out the difficult and expensive way that i am sensitive. there is am all copper iud, called the paragard that has no hormones. i have a diaphragm that doesn't fit anymore, and the other day i remembered that the spermicide makes me itch!


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

kerc, i'll cut down with you, i've got one can of coke left. my brain is so fried this week, and i know it is from buying bread and dairy and eating sweet stuff. it is a quick fix of calories with two nurslings. i'll treat myself to iced herbal teas and make some licorice limeade. at least i should use the raw honey!

ruby's rash greatly improved with a day of gentian violet, and is cleaned with water squirted on a paper towel/washcloth with a peri bottle or her bottom run under the faucet. the problem is that i am befuddled. today i emailed someone about doing something and completely forgot until i got an email later that evening. yikes!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Well stair delima solved. I decided not to worry about it. She thinks she is such a big thing going up (she gets her little naughty grin as she hurries up to get away from me) and then on Firday she fell from the very top. 16 steps, missed the table at the bottom by a few inches. Fell exactly the way i knew she would. Got to the top and sat down to congratulate herself and clap for herself, wasn't watching what she was doing and sat where there was no floor. I figured, well she won't be climbing those again. I finished nursing her, made sure she was feeling fine and put her down to play. Right back up the stairs. SO now there is a big ugly gate permanately mounted to the bottom of our stairs (and four extra set of holes where I forgot to take into account the hand rail








) and soon tobe a puddl of pee from my 3 year old who can't quite get it unlatched.

I think I am spending way too much time on the phone these days. Ava has always been obsessed without phone but while I was talking to my friend this weekend she picked up a brush, held it to her ear and started chatting away. After that I relized most of her play is her pretending to talk on the phone. Perhaps I should get out more.

Oh, bummer, she's awake, gotta run


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Well, he's doing it- he's CRAWLING.
It first happened Saturday night- DH was out, but DD's and I saw it! He was chasing a little taxi, and eventually he got his feet out from under him and did the "real" crawl. It is such a weird, cool thing watching them get that rythum down all on their own, totally following their instincts to actually crawl. He's growing up so fast. He's so curious, but still kind of cautious. I know he loves the fact that if he sees something, he can go get it now. So far he's gone after the cords for the laptop, the newspaper by the fireplace, and my plants. I'm just going to let him explore on his own- all the really dangerous stuff is locked up, thanks to the strict rules for foster parent licensure.
lilyka- I WISH I had someone to talk on the phone to... I get a glass of wine, go out and sit at the table on my patio, and stare at the phone, trying to think of someone to call. All my friends work full time, or are busy having a life LOL. So, it could be the other extreme, which is worse IMO!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

Quote:

lilyka- I WISH I had someone to talk on the phone to... I get a glass of wine, go out and sit at the table on my patio, and stare at the phone, trying to think of someone to call. All my friends work full time, or are busy having a life
I *DO* work sort of full time (I'm a graduate student) and I have been actively trying to drum up some more mama friends...and last week I went food shopping at night. On the way home (~20 min drive) I was thinking "I could call someone and chat" only I couldn't think of a sole person who would want to chat with me at 9pm. Urgh!

Erin is a litttle maniac. Fun but crazy. She hasn't done steps yet, we have basement steps but not a 2nd story. We had to buy a better gate for the basement steps (coming in the mail, but it permanently affixes to the wall). the one we had was too much of a PIA to open so we never closed it.

I've been doing some sewing in my spare time. It has been a great way to get out the need to use my hands....i usually do lab work for a job, but the lab is shut down for construction so I am doing computer modeling. yuck yuck yuck.

Happy Monday Mamas!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Feeling a bit grumpy right now. I'm on day 3 of dh working 12 hour days. Yesterday he would have gotten home earlier but stopped at our friends' to watch the football game. Although I encouraged him to take the time to relax right now after 3 solid days of one on one with ds I'm feeling a tad irritated. I, too, would like to be able to stop at a friend's place, put my feet up and watch tv, visit and eat good food. But as you mamas know that kind of thing only happens in the movies. This is reality tv :LOL.

I think I'm feeling so irritable because ds has decided to skip his afternoon nap. Actually what happened was that I finally got him down when the phone rang and woke him up







. So he had about 5 minutes of sleep. And I'm fighting a cold or something so don't have a tremendous amount of energy. I don't like being grumpy but I was so counting on 2 hrs to get stuff done and be alone for awhile. Rant, rant, rant. On the upside we had a great night last night. I put boyo down for bed at 7:30 and he stayed asleep till he woke to nurse at 12:30 then again at 2:30, 4:30 and then hourly till 7. This is actually a very good night for us so I'm feeling good about that. Ok gotta run a poopy diaper awaits dunking.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

well good grief. You guys could call me. I am always in the mood to chat with someone.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Well, solsticemama, I know exactly how you feel- DH gets to go out at night, then he gets to sleep in the next day... I would like to be able to go out without taking Zach with me, stay out as late as I want, then come home and sleep till I want. I have to wake up by 6am, since my kids are early birds...
lilyka, I have free long distance on my cell phone! hee hee


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

It's been a long time! I've just been too tired and busy to get a minute to post or even read other posts. DD is up every 1-2 hours all night long. She is our birth control, because we have no time or energy for sex. (And in the rare event, DH pulls out. Immature, yes, but I think it's our subconcious wish for another baby.)

DD is now big into solids. She just gets plain quinoa, and carrot sticks and apple pieces and lemon slices to chew on. Her only allergies appear to be additives and chemicals. She gets a rash if she doesn't eat natural food, or organic fruits. DH tried to give her ketchup off his finger the other night and I ripped him a new one. She would love to eat way more solids than a feed her, but I want to start slow.

Maybe I should be worried about her, but I'm not. My mom was here last weekend and describes DD as "weird." She crawls and pulls up and stands but no walking yet. She babbles and screeches (mostly to herself) but no talking yet. She just does things her way. She shakes her head no. If she plays with something we have told her no about, she shakes her head no and plays with it anyway. I already feel like I've wasted too much time worrying about her developement and whatnot. No, she's not like other babies, but I wouldn't honestly describe myself like most other adults. Just so you know where this rant comes from, DD just sounds so different from all of your babies. Just different, and different's okay, I'm not bothered by it.

For her 1st birthday (Dec. 24) we are traveling to visit family, my parents and DH parents, who all live in the same town. My parents' home will be decorated exclusively for the 1st bday, and DH parents' place will be all Christmased out. Pretty good deal, I say. Anyone who tries to lump DD's birthday in with Xmas will find a lump of coal in their stocking.

Casina, you have a beautiful family. Haeven'smomma, RUOK?


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

xmaseve- your dd does not sound all that "different" to me. I mean, all our babes are different, but definetly not wierd. I think it is very interesting how they are all developing at their own pace. My DD is not pulling up to a standing position, but not even close to walking. She can not stand on her own either. And I say YEAH to that! It is hard enough on me that she is pulling up on things. She is also not saying any specific words, although I think she is close to cat and dog. Not even anything resembling mama.







:
We are also super slow on the solids. Hmm after reading this, it sounds like your DD and my DD are fairly similar. :LOL
Even to the point where I'd say DD is our birth control too.







:

Anyway, just had to respond to that goofy comment your mom made about her being wierd.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

I have the Paragard. Don't even know I have it--I liked that I could have a no fuss, hormone free form of bc. The only thing I hate about it is that my insurance didn't cover it, so I had to pay 500 bucks for the thing!







I wanted to have it taken out by September (I've only had it since Feb.) but it's not even paid off yet!









Owen started crawling Friday night! He's a pro already at it now. He seems a lot happier that he can get around. It was tough around here, as he could pull up on furniture but really couldn't get anywhere. Now he's so mobile--I turn my back and he's gone. My older ds now has a gate in his doorway (I HATE having shut doors--prefer the walk thru gate). He's also cruising along furniture and standing alone for a few seconds. It's amazing how fast it's going.








Our babies aren't really babies anymore.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

xmaseve - that doesn't sound at all weird to me. Perfectly normal. What exactly does your mom think a baby at this ageis supposed to be like?







:


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

i'm irritated by the weird comment too. esp from ones mom. yes, my mom and mil say this kind of stuff to me too, but i never get used to it like it still bugs me even though i know it is coming.

one thing one of my best friends told me one time is that adult children hear every word their parents say. i don't know if our parents even know that. i'm thinkig how my kids don't hear anything i say these days, so if they were paying attention it would be shocking indeed.

rachel, thank you for the paragard thumbs up. i hear my local planned parenthood does it for under 200. i'm a little wary of introducing anythign to my body since it seems so easily off balance these days, so i'm glad to get your opinion.

running though i have lots of things on my mind.....


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

i was just thinking, as i was tending clay's big ol wound, that sometimes our parents and ourselves are perplexed by our kids because they act more like the other genetic link. me and my best friend often have discussions about this since our eldests are more like their dads. we sometimes feel baffled and not quite kindred. it is only more obvious when more children appear. my parents are totally enamored with ruby, i thought it was because she was a girl and she is vivacious but i am finding more and more that it is because she is most like me. i completely and easily understand how her thought processes work, where with reed i still have no idea intuitively, only from experience.

does this make any sense?!!! maybe only ruby mei would understand!


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

Casina, that makes sense to me! One of the things I've been enjoying most is watching Ava's personality unfold and realizing that we are similar in many ways, but that she also has a lot of her Daddy about her, too. The jury's still out on which one of us she's most like, but so far, she makes sense to me but puzzles DH much of the time.

On an unrelated note, how do you make the licorice limeade you mentioned a few posts back? I've been imaging the flavor in my head, but I think I need to make some for real.

XmasEve, I think the only thing weird about your situation is what your mom said - Your DD sounds perfectly perfect. I don't like the word normal, anyway. It's handy to describe the commonalities within a population, but really, how many of us are normal as individuals? We all have our quirks & strengths & weaknesses - All together, we make up the points on a big bell curve, but we're each at a unique location on the curve...At least, this is how I've been thinking about it when I freak out because someone has said "Your DD isn't doing (fill in the blank) yet? Hmmmm....". I don't know if I'm making any sense









edited to add: I don't mean any disrespect to your mom, XmasEve - Hope it doesn't sound like I'm being rude!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Casina - I totally get what you are saying. One of my children has just always been easier because she isso much like me that I just get her. The otheris just like her dad so i is like Ihave to constantly work ongetting to know her. and the jury is still out on Ava. It is like she is from an alltogether different, pleasent, planet.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:

planned parenthood does it for under 200.








What a deal! You could get 2 for less than what I paid!









I wish I'd known that...I wish I'd known that I'd have to fork over the money on my own--I didn't even think to check w/my ins. co. about it.









I like that there aren't hormones--my main reason for choosing it. I want to get pg again soon, though, so maybe it wasn't the best option because it makes for some really expensive birth control. Oh well...


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

so if there are no hormones how does it work?


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

yippee.
of course dh wanted to go and see a dermatologist, which requires a doc visit for a referral. so dd and dh are headed to the doc today for her clean (for several hours anyway) bum.

it must be the correct combination of removal of diet coke, athletes foot stuff, yogurt, acidophilus, and a little chanting of "don't scratch" every time we do a diaper change.

birth control -- i'm not sure what to do. right now i am taking the mini pill, breastfeeding and we are doing "withdrawal". i got pregnant on the pill so i am a little worried. it is not that i don't think that i ever want to have another kiddo, more that i want to feel like we are swimming, not just treading water, with the one we have. I'm interested in this no hormone thing....do tell us more.

oh and erin is not close to talking, just baby talk. My response when folks ask is the same as a 3 YO friend's response to "are you ready for a nap?" ....which is "not quite yet"

and no steps yet, but she is slllloooowwly progressing in that direction. soon enough. let's not rush things along, she will only be a baby for, gasp, a month or so more right?


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Apparantly the copper makes it so the sperm can't find their way to the egg. Not exactly sure how that works, tho...


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

I use the mini pill too with no problems.

I'm so glad to hear that my baby isn't the only one not saying words, does make me feel better. He does say dadadada, but I don't think he puts it together. And nothing that resembles mama









Zane waved bye bye! It was so funny, he just watched and watched and kinda threw up his arm as if he was just gonna see what happened. Well of course we all went crazy over it, so he tried it again, LOL

It is so much fun to watch him walk!! I was sad that he was doing so many physical things which make him more of toddler then my baby, but it really is amazing and fun to watch!!!

kerc, so glad you found the culprit and are able to cut out the diet coke. Hope the rashes are over for you guys!!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

He's crawling









Now I'm really feeling the need to make naptime safer. I've been thinking crib but it would butt right up against our bed so one with a foot lever for the lowering and raising is out of the question since the other side butts up against the wall. I dunno maybe a porta crib tho they seem rather fragile. We're going to get one second hand since it will have off-gassed enough by then. The consignment store also has second-hand mattresses. I'm torn between the idea of all the chemicals and flame-retardants etc that they put in new mattresses and the idea of a used mattress sanitary-wise. If we could put our bed on the floor it would solve the whole crib question but we can't because of the mold issues here. So I'm still







on the crib situation.

Kerc glad to hear the rash has cleared up.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

solsticemama- Julianna has been sleeping in a port-a-crib since she was a week old, and we are just now switching over to a regluar-sized crib. Not for size issues, it's actually very strong- no creaking or anything- but there is a plexi-glass plate at the foot and head of the bed that she kicks at incessantly to let us know she is awake... So we can't wait to get her into a bigger bed where she can't kick! LOL... I think it would work for her for a long time yet, especially since she's not standing, so one might be ok for your DS. I'd just spray the matress down with some vinegar/water and leave it in the sun for a couple days and I think that would kill anything yucky.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

I was thinking the same thing, kidsatheart--washing it down with vinegar, maybe some tea-tree and lavendar oil, or even a very mild bleach and then leaving it in the sun for awhile. Is Julianna a big baby? Ds is 27 lbs and the weight limit for the porta crib is 35. I only want to use it until he can figure out how to get down from the bed safely himself. Not quite sure when that would be but less than a year probably. What brand of porta crib do you have?


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

I have no idea what kind we have, it's an old wooden thing I "stole" from my parents' garage. Julianna is 26'', and 17lbs. She rolls around quite a bit, but the port-a-crib doesn't rock or anything. You could also use a playpen to sleep in, when we go to my Mom's condo in Mexico we have both babies in their own playpen. They're cheap too!


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by solsticemama_
*Ds is 27 lbs*
Wow- your breast milk must be super good stuff! You could make a fortune selling it with those kind of results!!!!


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi all! I wanted to talk about my baby, so here I am! Actually I've been here all day, lurking. Anyways, Haeven turned 10 months on the 5th on October







. She has taken a couple of steps on her own, but I don't have the exact dates/time/place







She has been siphoning off my plate every day, but I try not to give her butter, salt and sugar. Actually, my partner is more concered if I give her something, than I am. I'm the one who has to listen to her "complaining", so I'd rather give her that corner of a corn chip, than drag my a** into the kitchen to get her a peice of apple. I'm actually really realizing how babies can't really digest food (chunks in food end up chunks in poop) I want to give her more fresh juices (carrot, beet, celery, apple, grapefruit) I think she would digest that way easier.

She is trying to talk more every day. She can repeat small sounds like mama, dada, kiki(kitty), sss(shoe), baba... She is funny with her little "words". She likes to yell and stick her tongue around (not neccessarily at the same time)

We've been doing good, now that my foot is healing up. It was soooo stressful when I couldn't walk. Now I'm back to the usual














etcetera. I had to have surgery. AHhh! I will always be careful w/ sewing needles from now on, and buy the titanium steel ones too.

We went to a mom and baby group on tuesday. She was mesmerized by all the other kids. When she gets excited, she slaps her palm on whatever, so all the other babys were crying after a few minutes with her.

How are all your babies doing?


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks all for your comments, I guess I was feeling a bit bummed about what my mom said. She really didn't mean anything by it, she does absolutely adore her granddd. And I'm truly not worried, as weird or not I find dd perfect in every way. And what you had to say about genetic personalities makes sense: half the time my mom said dd was weird and the other half the time she said she was just like me. And my mom has never gotten me, so I'm sure she thinks I'm weird as well but has never said it to my face.

DD is into other babies now-- but she chooses to use them as jungle gyms.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by XmasEve_ *
DD is into other babies now-- but she chooses to use them as jungle gyms.*
:LOL

Zachary is the same way! He'll crawl up to play with Julianna and put his fingers in er eyes, or push her face into the ground, or poke into her belly butthon- all the while giggling. He has no idea that what he's doing is wrong. Lucky for all of us, Julianna just flinches and rolls away, she doesn't seem to mind the abuse unless it gets really out of hand. I'm hoping they'll learn to play nicer together soon. Right now Zach tries to take every toy Julianna has, no matter what it is. He and Crystal fight over the legos. It's great fun!


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Just had a thought-- those November/December 2003 mommies are going to start popping soon. I vote for starting a new "Nov/December 02" thread here in Life with a Babe, and then revisiting the issue and possible moving to Toddlers at the start of the new year. I just can't imagine moving to Toddlers anytime sooner than that!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

We're thinking along the same lines, XmasEve. A few days ago I was wondering when our babes would become toddlers. My baby is still so much a baby it's hard to imagine him as a toddler. Does being a year old get you into the toddler club? :LOL And also was wondering if we'd continue as a circle. It's been great to chat with all you mamas and hear how everyone and their babes have been doing over the year. Who's babe turns 1 first?

My SIL lent us a pack n'play. I know some of you moms have been using them for your babes. I dunno, it doesn't look like the kind of place to induce sleep but I'm going to start trying to move ds in there after he falls asleep for his nap. SIL is also going to lend us her crib since her son is now in a toddler bed. I think this will work better for naps. I'm happy about this since if it doesn't work we've not wasted any $$ and also don't have to worry about fumes from a new one etc.

The crawling continues. Ds has such a graceful little crawl. I







to watch him. He's very interested in the computer and likes to crawl over and put his small hands all over the screen and keyboard. Various sites come up, maybe he'll order some diapers by mistake one day







. Anyway I know most of you moms are done with the amazement of crawling since alot of yours started early but I'm still in the awe phase. And so is he I think.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

my dd's first birthday is nov 5th...she might be among the oldest of the bunch.

i like to of ya'll as my playgroup. i love hearing about all your kids and how you all are doing.

i too vote on starting a new thread after the start of the new year. someone should probably start a new thread here as we are on 22 pages or something crazy like that!

my dd is sleeping like a babe in her crib. she is happy and ALMOST walking. very fun.

what are you ladies doing for your babes birthdays? gifts? cakes?


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

solsticemama- Zach just started crawling on 10/11, so it is new to me too! He just giggles at himself when he crawls into his room, or my room, or when he goes from the carpet to the tile in the kitchen. He is so proud of himself, and very excited to explore. I don't think he was mentally ready for exploring quite yet, that's why it took so long for him to crawl. Now he loves it!

I can not start thinking of my baby as a toddler!!! No way, I will not do it. Not until he's about 5 or so...


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

well, reed just stopped being a baby since turning five

i have a multitasker. the other day ruby was trying to crack a pecan in a pecan cracker on a chair while standing on a sit and spin, taking steps slow like a treadmill. let's just say i will have a lot more messes to clean up with this one i can barely catch up with her now.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Ava is talking!!

She just exploded this week. She said Madeline (Mala), Mommy, Daddy, and "Hi Baby!" which I thinks she assumes is just a generic greeting since it is the first thing everyone says when she walks in the rrom. It must be nice to be the baby of the family.

And she walked!! My dh came hjome from a week and a half long business trip and said "I bet she is so excited to see that she will walk to me" I made fun of him a little assured him she was no where near walking (she wil not move her feet for anything) and before I was done calling himi a doofus she took three very steady steps toward him and smiled a great big smile much to my chagrin. hasn't done it since but none the less









We are staring night weaning tonight. She has gone from taking great naps and waking once a night as a newborn to waking every hour on the hour and refusing to sleep until I nurse her. Also this is obiously keeping her from napping well. So tonight we are starting. Wish us luck. Dh is on board today. we will see where he is by the end of the week (hopefully we will be done by then.) I have read the no cry sleep solution but I am a pull the bandaid off all at once type of gal. It is going to suck for everyone for about a week (although she will obviously do things for dad that she won't do for me







: ) but I think that is better than dragging it out over months. So anyway, I will keep you posted on how it goes.

Oh my gosh! We are going to start having first birthdays in a couple of weeks. Whose babies are going to be one first?


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

My baby is one of the last to turn 1, thank goodness. I've been wondering about a birthday cake. I don't want her to have one. She's JUST started solids, and we're going slowly, so I don't think we'll have reached the baked goods level in 2 months. Being a vegetarian, I'm prepared for the arguements, but I wonder if I could find a substitute. What do you think?

Oh my goodness, everyone's talking and walking and crawling and multitasking! Is mine the only one that is still consistently shaking her head "no" to everything?

Good luck on the night weaning. DD is also up every hour all night. It's tough.

Whoops, I dropped the ball and posted here instead of starting a new thread. I'm going to start a new one NOW.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Both of my older children slept through thier birthday parties so cake was a moot point. When they finally did wake they each took about one bite, gagged and moved on to other things.

the night weaning is going swell. Between the hours of midnight and 5AM dh takes over. Last night she fussed for about 2 minutes and went back to sleep. So hopefully tonight won't be any worse and by the end of the week she will sleeping through the night. It is hard to say what effectt his is having on her daytime sleep as my older shildren will never let her freaking rest!!!!! does anyone else have this problem. My first was a great napper so I totally value nap time. They just always alwayas wake her up. sometimes intentionally, sometimes unintentionally.its driving me crazy!!


----------

